# 40+ IVF/ICSI using OE and beyond - Part 5



## Mish3434

*NEW HOME LADIES!*







*Please take a moment to review the Site Guidelines, particularly with regards to pregnancy and parenting* chat: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Don't forget, for all those who have been successful, you are more than welcome to continue using this thread but please be respectful of others that are still on their journey, and keep your pregnancy and parenting chatter within the site guidelines

The over 40's does have it's own PAPAI area and can be found: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

Love and babydust to you all

Shelley xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I have booked my flights. It is happening.. And I am feeling positive. Lets hope    will be all the way.

How is everyone doing? All so quiet?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Hey Kuki - exciting stuff!

Loads of follies! Did you also have low AMH? 
All sounding good.

Hello everyone else!

Just taken first tabs today, for EC first week dec, know nothing until scan on 2nd dec!

mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
I don't think my AMH was ever been tested. So no idea. I always had plenty eggs. Problem is not that.. Problem is that we do not know which eggs are chromosomly okay. Most of docs thinks if I am lucky 1 in 10 will be okay. And our sperms are not good. So that great egg meeting the good sperm to creat a good emby. Although to the eye we create just amazing embies and they do not stick.

What jab did you do today?

Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Ah, I see Kuki - need sticky ones to stick, but still, if higher number, then surely more chance?

No jabs yet, on norethisterone to induce AF before start SP regimen - planning appoimtnet yesterday so I know where I'm going now, stimms start on 23rd, then lots of follie dancing needed.

Think I can finally concentrate on some work for next 2 weeks before the serious talking to ovaries starts. 

I have been so enheartened by so many positive stories on FF though - amazing ladies.

Mooo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  omg that fanastic and when you flying out  hope you and your DH had good chat re drugs and tomorrow news will give you good news  what stage ar you at at the mo.
Hi moo  I too not tested AMH  so I wouldn't worry about it and I too will start my stimm around the 24th  as got my baseline scan on the 21st  so let hope I will be ready for that dates.
Can't believe it getting dark at early 4pm  aghhhhhh
How everyone
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Good luck with tx Kuki, Becky and Mooo!

Has just got head round tx using sis's eggs then find out she has low AMH ..though AFC of 9. Can't decide what to do now :-(

LJ x


----------



## mooo

LJ - As I keep reminding myself, AMH only part of the story - it is fab that AFC is 9 - lots of chances. Amazing how you and sis doing this together - I'm an only child and love the idea of close siblings for my own DDs.

Becky - great - will be cycling same time. I'm not having baseline scan - just wait for AF and then start inj with Gonal F and buserelin, so Flare short protocol. Have got 2nd Dec permanently in my head as big day for seeing what response, if any (gulp), so til then, just doing what I'm told, eating well, trying to have accupuncture to relax and getting on with life

Have a good weekend all.....

Mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

LJ, just go with sis's eggs. You won't know how they are if you don't try it. AMH just indication.

Moo, have a lovely weekend too.. I need to order all the meds but I want to go and pick them up by myself.

Becky, AF should be on 26-27. And I will be using Gonal-F 300 from day 2 onwards. But will start all the other using it from Day1. Can not wait. 

Just wating for a neighboure of mine to come for a coffee. First ever one.. Really looking forward to it.

Lindz,
Any news? Are you okay? Is the scan went alright. Thinking of you..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hola. Xx sorry no personals, haven't forgotten you, just having very difficult time as dh has said it's either him or de, not both. I'm going to be heartbroken whichever way I go. 

Cd xxxxx what is your bmi now? I'm battling with mine. 


Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,
I am so very sorry. You will find the way to have your family I am sure. One way or another.
Kukixx


----------



## stumpy_UK

morning, ladies, just popping to say HI.

haven't been on this thread yet, but I definitely qualify as an over 40 trying to make it work.

have a lovely day, all and sending    and    to those who need them.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Stumpy,
Welcome to the thread.. It is great in here.. Ladies are great support..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Susie7

Good morning ladies
I am not on this thread but have been following it closely as I turned 40 this April. 
It's early days yet but just wanted to pass on some hope - I have used my own eggs and tested positive this morning
Keep the PMA up ladies xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Susie,
Thank you for letting us know. What a lovely news.. Gives us so much hope.. 
Come and share with us your great news to come.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Just got my results for my thyroid. And I am in total shock. I am so so glad I have got them done. I don't understand it all of course. Asked to Agate already for what she says. 
If any of you suffer with thryorid have a look at these;


THYROID PROFILE 2
TOTAL THYROIXINE (T4)                              114            NMO1/L          59-154
THYROID STIMULATING HORMONE                    3.16        MIU/L            0.27-4.2
FREE THYROIXINE                                          14.4          PMO1/L        12.0-22.0
FREE T3                                                          4.5          PMO1/L        3.1-6.8

IMMUNOLOGY

THYROID ANTIBODIES

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODY                    486.3  IU/ML

THYROID PREXIDASE                                <5.0

Becky,
You do, don't you. But not sure if it is the same type? Am I suppose to take thyroid meds asap.. I don't have any. And need to get some. Was hoping to get it next week. 

So glad now I have done these tests.. With meds it should give me more chance of having a baby.

Why do I believe my gp? why and why.. NHS process is just driving me nuts...

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  yes you do need thyroid med either thyoinxe or levethyroid and if you take it now it will go down quickly in time for your EC and ET and take it all the way though pregnant when you do get your BFP  and as for the rest Is fine but your antibody is quite high as I think it suppose to be 50 ml  and my was 250ml  but my GP say it not that important only TSH  but your not really high but it will go higher when you do get pregnant. As for high antibody  take selenium  and let see what agate say as she know a hell lot more than me  but good news as it easy to be treat it.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi stumpy  welcome aboard

Susie7  congrations  and hope you will share some story with us ladies

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  when I 1st found out about my TSH I was TSH 10.97 then took med re blood test in 1 month it went down to 4.16 then re test month later 1.15  and as long your TSH stayed between 1-2 you be fine to start your treatment so you only got 2 to go down to and that will take about 2 week from 3.16 to 1.16  so you should be ok as long you start your thyroid med ASAP  as I take 75mg ok  so don't panic  easy then said I know.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Thank you hun. I have to get the meds as soon as I can.. 
And find out what cold be the reason for Thyroglobulin Antibody being so very high. I hope nothing nasty.
How are you feeling?
Love. Kuixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Just seen your second mess.
Dr. Gorgy wrote a 25mg a day. I might have to take more than that maybe.
Absolute madness isn't. I should ahve done this test ages ago.. 
So bloody stupid I am..
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey we all make stupid mistake  but it is easy to treat as look at this way it could be a lot worse but it not  so you should be fine  and ask Gr G for 50mg instead then drop it down to 25mg on your next blood test and when you get your BFP make sure you re test it every month  as my next blood test is when I get BFP.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Also don't take pregnancare as it got idone which you don't want and sanatogen doesn't have any idone so I have switch from pregnancare to sanatogen ok kuki.
Becky7 xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hopehopehope - so sorry you're fcaing such a rubbish dilemma - seems a cruel choice to hvae to make..did DP say it in the heat of a row or is he being rational? Big  

LJ x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Susie, great news about your BFP!

Stumpy, welcome.

Hopex3     hope you work it out - it must be so awful being forced to choose, I can't believe he's said that....

Kuki - thank goodness you got tests done, looks like it's more of immune issue with your thyroid, makes me think I should get mine done again 

My AF finally turned up, so my hysto  @  Serum is booked in for 15th December.

Justine


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Ladies  

LJ, sorry about your sisters AMH results, give it a go, you just never know, big hugs  

Hope, oh hon, so sorry, your DH, does make you  suffer sometimes  , hope all is better now,   

Kuki hi hon, good you have tests done and you now know what meds to take,  

Justine hi hon, good news on af, good to have a plan,  

Susie hello and congrats on BFP  

Stumpy hi and welcome  

Hello, Lindz, big hugs, hope you had a rested afternoon after your long drive, take care hon   

Hi Poppy how are you doing hon, fit to pop yet  

love to all


----------



## urbangirl

Hopehopehope could you not be a little tactical here and do a cycle without saying anything to DH but keep the embs on ice while you think about it.  That way you won’t upset him, and you will be less stressed because you will have taken a step forward and the embs are there if you want them further down the line.  Not for everyone, but I know it would drive me crazy if I couldn’t make even a small step in the direction my heart wants.  Blokes rarely 'get' that yearning we feel so maybe he just doesn't understand.....

LYorkshire, amh is a consideration and something to factor in while planning. For me it just means spending more time shopping around to find the right clinic that can get the best result for that circumstance.  If your sister is younger she probably has no problem with quality. 9 antral follicles is plenty enough to work with, that's my opinion anyway!

Justine- good luck with your apt, I got my ticket and am seeign Peny soon!


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies

Sorry to be awol for a bit but been super busy.

Hi Suzie and Stumpy, welcome to the thread, lovely ladies on here and lots of support.

Hopex3 – bless you hun, what am awful dilemma for you, and so unfair! Have you anyone close to talk it through with? Or maybe a counsellor? Might just help you get your head around it! Bit of an ultimatum tho!

LJ – sorry to hear about sister’s low AMH but as others have said, it’s only part of the story. 9 follies seems very good tho.

Justine – fab news and good luck with Hysto in Dec.

Kuki – I know nothing of thyroid levels but mine were to high at 2.6. I took thyroixine 50mg for 5 week and it’s now 1.1, my cons was over the moon, I wasn’t cos it made me put on weight!

SarahEssex – how’s it going hun? Hope you’re looking after yourself!

Poppy – not long to go now! Bet you’re getting really tired but excited too.

CD – how are things with you? Time goes so quickly. I’ve been in touch with Dogus and they seem lovely.

Hi to Urbangirl, becky, Moo, neema, gladys and everyone else.

AFM ordering my Intralipids tomorrow and having them delivered beginning of next week. The plan is to try naturally for 3 months and if unsuccessful we’ll go to Dogus in the Spring for a Tandem cycle. 

Di XXX


----------



## Mish3434

Re your thyroid TSH, I was advised by my endocrinologist that your ultimate level is 0.5 to 2.5 for fertility and also for when you are on medication for thyroid problems (0.5 to 5.0 for general population) mine was a whopping 68 when they found my thyroid had packed up, hence me being put straight on 100mg, currently on 125/150 on alternate days!!  A lot of GP's just follow the 0.5 to 5.0 so some women are not put on thyroxine when they should really be on it.  My new GP thought mine was fine whilst on medication at 4.8, just aswell I'd been given the correct advice a few years ago!!

Shelley x


----------



## Kuki2010

Mish,
I will get my meds privately. GP is just not good. He keep saying it is fine.
Should have it this week. Will get on it asap.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

oh ladies thank you for your kind comments. I have no-one else to talk to, my friends don't like to get involved, neither does my mother. I am not close enough to his family to discuss this, they are not very child orientated, being a bit tight, kids cost money so why have them. This weekend went ok as we didnt discuss it. On the way home there was a little chinese 2 year old on the bus on the way to Euston, she was so gorgeous I sat there crying on the the bus. If I can feel like that over a strange child, imagine what i would feel about one i had carried myself, even if it was with donor eggs.  

He was tired when we discussed this, but i dont think he will change his mind, i will need to negotiate an alternative such as own egg with donor back up. Will start again next weekend. Isobel67 said that he should want to make me happy; I think that he doesn't realise that i will have no drive to do things for him if he stands in the way of my needs over this. Why should I go to his family for Christmas when he wont let me have a family of my own. Why should I spend time with his friends' children when it hurts me to see what i havent got. 

I am not sure what to do. My general health is not great at the moment, I have put on a lot of weight and have stiff joints, swollen ankles, acid reflux and breathlessness. I am tired all the time, is it depression??

Thank you for your support - i am not posting too much recently as looking on here  is making me hurt more as I watch all of you move forward on your journeys whilst I have this massive hurdle to overcome.  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hope3  I am sorry to hear what you have to go through and I feel for you  and yes your right too about he should make you happy  etc  so if I was you I would tell him  to get stuff and used your OE but have back up DE with SD    And yes it does sound like thyroids problem and stress  or do you have any immune problem  have you had any blood test for any of these symptoms.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
hopehopehope-it is such a difficult journey and especially when your partner is not supportive, sometimes its overwhelming and you almost have to take a step back and have a breather to review it all.
yesterday I had the m/c-lots of bleeding/cramps eventhough it was only 8 weeks. The doc has said I need to get a large fibroid out which will mean surgery and delay a 3rd IVF attempt by 6 months while the uterus heals.
do any of you ladies have any experience/knowledge of fibroid removal with laproscopy? guess thats the next step....


----------



## urbangirl

Hoping, that sounds great - make a plan and stick to it.  When you know you are going forward you will feel much more positive and you will be able to deal with whatever comes.  At least your DH put his cards on the table rather than stringing you along and saying 'next year' or 'when we've saved some more money etc etc' and letting you waste years. Without him being straight with you you wouldn't be able to make concrete decisions and plans so even if he doesn't agree with you with it's still positive in a way!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3, I am so sorry you are suffering so much cos of DH. I am the worse person to talk about these things.. I think you just make the plans that is going to make you happy. If DH wants to join you fine if not it is his lost. I see it as DHs they do come and go a bit like money. But a child will be yours forever. How ever concieved. I have not much trust on men. I have learnt it in a hard way to build my life with my own feet.
As far as kids; I think people should have them only and only if they can trust themselves not any other.. Life is most peculiar.. You never know what is in the corner.   Make your plans and action it   Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx,
Can you get to Serum. Get it done in there with hysteroscopy? Clear it all out nicely. 
Laproscopy and hysto will be done at the same time to be able to get rid of fibroids.
When and where will you get it done?
Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hopex3 this is such a painful time for you.     I'm with Kuki and the girls. Make your plan and go for it....you won't regret it.
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Your precious looking just so gorgeous!
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey you go girl kuki  your right about men and babies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Madasatruck

Hi ladies....

been on the thread since my BFN in July aged 41 but never felt able to really contribute much to things as further tx delayed as I waited for fibroid removal.  Following all the stories closely, happy and sad, as I continue to pursue my dream of being a mother and am taking strength from you all. Currently going through so many issues shared by so many on here. DE's, thyroid problems?, is SERUM better for older ladies? and now fibroids, which finally led me to post.

Hopingx I am so sorry for your recent heartache, I can't imagine the distress. And now to face another hurdle!!! I wanted to send    and tell you to come to the fibroid threads as Sheilaweb and the girls are so knowledgeable and supportive. I do know Laparoscopic surgery is less invasive, has fewer complications and quicker healing time than an open myomectomy so it is the best option for you if available.

AFM ....Having waited since Aug for laparoscopic removal, it was supposed to be today, as I type actually    but I was sent home from hospital yesterday as I have a slight chest cold and they wouldn't agree to a general anaesthetic. New provisional date is Feb, delaying any hope of next tx till May. Just gutted and no-one knows about IVF so they don't understand why another 4 month wait for op is upsetting me so much. 

Sending   to everyone on here as we travel this path, never underestimate the effect your support  / stories have on those sharing or just reading. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Madasatruck,
So sorry that op is canceled. Absolute madness. 
I have to say I have no trust or confidence in NHS as far as fertility concern. 
With all the wrong doings and getting things wrong in every way. If I were you I will get things done privately but in UK. For any kind of fibroid removal. I would go to Serum to get it done. While at it they can get rid of the old end all together. Will be lovely a fresh baby friendly place.
I remember talking to fertlity specialist about Laproscopy. She told me I might need to get ti done but there is a waiting list..This was about nearly 6 years but at the same time she told me which I will never ever forget in her words; NHS is the second cooportation after chiniese armiy, don't excetp miracles! and top of this my GP said to me if you have measn to do it and just get it done. And after that we changed ourlives and spend our money to have our precious DD. We were very lucky to have her on our first trial. Very lucky but we went to a great clinic. But after having DD and M/c my body start building up the immunes and now batteling with that to complete the family.
Sorry went on a bit but look else if you can efford it.
Serum is great with immunes and most of uterus issues.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Before I met my DH. I was getting ready to be a single mum. If I was probably by now I would have my 3 kids for sure.. It is a great shame Dh's sperms are not good. I was going to go for IUI with sperm donors.
It turns out having kids even more difficult with DH.. Some people are just unlucky.. 
When we were going for our 4th tx. DH was fed up and I have got it out of him that he had enough with treatments. And at that point I told him with or without him I will do this. It is totaly up to him. And in the future it will be my decision to stop treatments not his. 
Of course if he did nto want kids it would have been different. He wants more kids. But he does not want to pay for it or go to hell to get it. Well we cannot have everything can we? If we want something we have to fgith for it.
Anyway I talk to much.
How are you? AF is over? 
I am getting all my drugs on thrusday. Except Neupogen. Impossible bloody source this drug. Good job I have still time. Maybe I can get it in Czeck. Not sure.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex3, I'm so sorry DH is so against DE route. You still have plenty of time for him to change his mind.  It must be hard on you though and it does sound like you're terribly down.  Sending you loads of   and hope things change.

HopingX, glad you've plans in progress.  It's been really tough on you lately     

Ladies, I had my BFP at 41 1/2 OE first IVF attempt.  It was unfortunate that I'd unbeknowingly developed GBS, but it can happen.  Maybe it was the Lighter Life Detox diet that did it, who knows (bloody awful diet)

Kuki, as always you're so positive.

AFM, have both parents here in UK.  Dad says he'll put down the flooring on my conservatory. He's 70 and really shouldn't but he's so insistant.  Have slight high blood pressure and just tired.

You ladies have really helped me and I'm sorry I've been absent for a while.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
You are 30 weeks! Wow!!! So exciting..
Let your dad do it but be ready to call sb else to help him as soon as he start shoing sign of stress. You just make sure you do not get stress. Let it get over your head.. Let it be.. It will always turn out okay..
So lovely they are both there.. 
Enjoy and rest up..
Love Kukixx


----------



## jo8

Hi ladies

Sorry been AWOL - been away for last few weekends and then work really busy so don't seem to get chance to post.

Hopex3 - sorry that you're going through hard time with DH - my advice would be have no regrets in your decision so if that means trying OE and having back up DE so be it or if it means going it alone then go for it. Only you know how much this means to you and what you are prepared to do - you will find the strength to make the right decision for you  

Hoping -   sounds awful this week - take care of yourself and hope you get the treatment sorted out as soon as is possible and it isn't 6 months you have to wait

Justine - good that you've got a date for the hysto - do you have to wait a couple of months before you can start treatment?

Di - fingers crossed that the intralipids do the trick and the natural method works  

Kuki - hope you get sorted quickly on your thyroid - sorry can't really advise other than the specialist told my doc that it is the t3/t4 ratio that is important too as well as tsh. Will you be able to still go ahead in Dec or have to delay it now?

Madasatruck -what a pain having to cancel the op - is there any chance of a cancellation before then?

CD - blimey you're 30 weeks already!!! Hope you're taking it very easy now you've got your family over!

Poppy - how are you doing - ready to pop yet - it must be anytime now??

LJ - sorry to read about your sister but as the other ladies have said until you give it a go you don't really know. Do you have a plan b just in case?

Lindz - haven't seen a post from you in a while - hope all is ok hun?

Sarah - gosh not much longer to wait until the 12 weeks scan    

Hi to Becky, UG, Gladys, Isobel and anyone else who is managing to read but not posting!

AFM - well into DR - bit ill last week but think it was a virus not the drugs in the end. First scan next week

Jo 8x


----------



## neema

Hi ladies

Sorry i have been AWOL for the last week. I have had so much going on...well i am travelling tomorrow abroad to visit family for a couple of months (remember during the summer we had family staying with us....it's payback time   ). I have literally finished packing and my flight is really early!!. I didn't want to leave without saying  thanks for all the support you lovely ladies have offered me through out the year....it has meant the world to me. You have helped me remain sane through this process of TTC    . 

I am so happy for our pregnant ladies Poppy, CD, Sarah and Gladys and i can't believe a couple of you will have delivered your babies when i am away....how time flies!!. Wishing you all healthy pregnancies and smooth deliveries.

Poppy - All the best with your CS...not long to go now  

For all the ladies who have being had cycles without success LJ, Hope25, Di, Jo8, Kuki, Becky, Jo_11 or miscarried Hopex3 and Urbangirl, sending you tonnes of fairy dust    , i hope 2012 brings you all BFP's.

Kizzy - Look forward to seeing more pics of beautiful Mollie....you are a true inspiration on this board.

AFM- Our donor was diagnosed with shingles the week that i was away in NY. I really wanted to try again this month so i had to go through the process of finding a new donor and we found one that met all the criteria and basted this morning. I will try and get online when i can as will not have access to the internet most of the time, it might be hard keeping up with you all but i will be thinking and praying for you.

Goodluck to those cycling or about to start cycling      . 

Hi to anyone that i might have forgotten and welcome to all the new ladies.

Hugs all round
Neema


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie to say *Neema *have a fantastic trip - where are you off to, sounds like fun ? So sorry about your BFP turning into a BFN last month & keeping everything crossed for your new donor  

Thanks for the good wishes & hope you can get online to let us know how you're doing  Lots of love  xx

Will catch up with everyone else later xx


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, 
thanks for your kind thoughts. I am doing my best to keep positive but things have been tough recently and hubby particularly unsupportive. kuki and  madasatruck thanks for your posts. I am seeing a doc in dubai next week as the consultant specialises in laproscopy so hopefully will have a better idea whats being suggested to get rid of that horrid fibroid. it could be as early as december as here they do it under insurance or privately so less waiting but not sure how confident I am about their experience etc. anyway keeping an open mind xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
Have a wonderful time.

Hopingx,
Good luck with the op!.. Let us know..

Jo,
No, I won't have to wait. I am going for it whit meds. I am gonna be on 25mg of levo first and see how it goes.. Will see dr. Gorgy for my period 2nd scan I will discuss it with him further.

I have got my drugs today. Can not wait to start.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Woooo kuki  got all my drugs too  all line up in the other bedroom to make sure I haven't miss anything lol

Neema  have great time and finger x 

To all the ladies  good luck.

Only 3 half day to go for my scan  wooooo

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Woo hoo.. off we go!!!!
I have 6 more pills to go through and than wait for my period to arrive. I think it can not be late right? oh god lets hope not.. I have booked all the flights and flat in Brno.. 
What scan you are having in 3 days?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry kuki  been working allday  think I am having baseline scan on Monday so not sure if it to see if I am ready if so then I start my stim when my cycle come but I am still having light period as it be 11 day so not sure if my pill has something to do with it.
When do you fly off to brno.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ratz

Hello everyone. hope you don't mind me dropping in - I think I meet the thread criteria! 41, just failed 4th OE ICSI, though fortunately considerably less suicidal than after failures #2 & 3 . . .not sure whether I'm finding the various success stories inspiring or depressing. Many years ago I agreed with a former friend that neither or us would dream of taking extreme measures for children...her IVF worked 1st time, and here I am wondering what to do next! Anyway, good luck to all those who are currently cycling - I promise I will smile through my enviously gnashing teeth when I read of your successes!


----------



## justone

Hi ratz
Just read your post. Sending you lots of   . I'm 41 and am due to begin my 3rd ICSI very soon. Love your honesty. Find it so refreshing.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
I have started my Levothyroxine 25mg this morning. 
Last night out of blue I had a huge sore throut. Had an awful night with it. But this morning it is not that bad.

Becky,
Okay check up scan. AF is on 11th day. Oh good ness. You are on clexane?
We are flying out on tuesday 6th dec. AF should be here on 26 but latest 28 will be okay too. Worse scenerio is that I will send DH and DD to UK. I will stay at Brno till ET and come bacy by myself.

Rats,
Welcome to the thread. Talking about taking extreme measures for children; this morning I was looking at the huge 3 begs of the drugs whicm my poor body has to process in next 4 weeks. It is incrediable what we put ourselves through to have a child. Absolute madness.

If this one does not work I think I am very very close to stop all these madness.. 

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## ratz

Hi Justone, well, if one can't tell the truth among people who REALLY know what it's like, who can one tell?! There's only 1 friend I've told during the last 2 cycles, so that I have someone to call when I need talking off a bridge - but she's never been through this process, though does have experience of severe depression. Good luck with round 3 (sounds like a boxing match - ding ding!).

Hi Kuki, also wondering about giving up soon - got some frosties, so I guess I should use them up rather than just bin 'em, but am considering natural FET rather than medicated - not sure the drugs do most of us any favours emotionally/physically, even when they do lead to a BFP! 4x increased risk of ovarian cancer...lovely. It's hard to rid oneself of the 'maybe next time it'll work' mindset though...and I HATE giving up on anything in this Superwoman age! Good luck with this cycle.

If you both hate injections, I recommend Emla. It's a topical anaesthetic, and I can't get a needle in without it!


----------



## Kuki2010

Ratz,
The relax approach should help to FET success.. 
As months go by I get more desperate and get deeper and deeper to depression. I do not want to waste my life on this and eventually have cancer and die early.. 
We have to use our brains and know when to stop.. 
I am so ready to have a break from if all but not a couple of months.. Will be great to have 2 years off or so...
When are you thinking to have your FET?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ratz

I don't know - certainly not before Christmas. Just rang the hospital to tell them about -ve HPT & book follow-up appointment - earliest I can get is Dec 12th! At least will have an idea by then if AF has returned to regular schedule so might be able to set up a date for Jan. I had long breaks between #2 & #3 and #3 & #4 - couldn't face even thinking about it for over a year in each case, let alone go anywhere near the hospital, and still get the sweats (or cry) every time I get out at the nearest Tube station. I might have to hire someone to drag me in next time. Am awed by your mental strength - 8 tries!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  ooooo not long to go for your flight  and that great you took your 1st thyroids tablet  and you may notice the different in few week time and make sure you re test in month time.
Yes I am having clexane and gestone  Already took baby aspirin on the day of my period 2 week ago and day 1 of my next period I take pred and BA daily and day 2 gonal f and menopur daily and clexane and gestone fron EC daily as well all my vits med and thyroid tablet.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Hello ladies,

I posted once before, I think, just to introduce myself. You all had some nice suggestions and advice, especially Kuki. Since I've only been doing OI/stimms and not IVF or anything, I didn't have much to post. I just finished my 4th OI cycle (3 in a row, the first was in July). It was a close one, AF was 4 days late and I had a glimmer of hope (just 7 HcG) on the HcG test last Monday. The Wed test was negative tho. I am to meet my Doc for a consultation on Nov 29 to discuss IVF etc in Jan. No more stimms in the meantime. I am back to au natural. Oh and I'm in France. I have done lots of tests, but not all of the interesting ones you all have done, that seem to have proved helpful. I may need a little boost to the progesterone or HcG after fertilization. I am guessing this, since the Doc had me do another ovitrelle shot 3 days after ovulation and it may have helped. I don't have any other fertility issues other than low reserve, 7 follies on the Antral scan last May/June. I developed a cyst during OI. Did this happen to any of you during/after stimms? I had  pain on that side on Tuesday evening, so am really hoping that it has disappeared...

During the 3 days without AF, I really thought about the pregnancy timeline and do's and don'ts. I have one kinda silly question: Can you go to the dentist when you are pregnant? 

Cheers


----------



## hopehopehope

HMB - have you had immunes tests? I thought i would be fine, had the tests, and wey hay, have raised NK cells and also Hrterozygous MTHFR. I fi have known this before my 3 ivfS I might have had a differnt outcome. 

rAtz - welcome!

Afm - I wrote a massive post thanking you all for your lovely support the day before yesterday. I totally vanished and I couldnt get back on the site after that as it kept saying it was busy.  I think my DH is very scared and that is why he shouts at me when we are discussing this. I cannot give him an ultimatum over this. AS CD says, even though i want to go ahead asap , he s not ready. He is my hubbie and I do love him. I cant leave him. i just hope depserately that he changes his mind. Meanwhile I hope for a normal ovualtion month and  a surprise natural pregnancy - though after having nothing in 3 years I would be surprised if it happened now!!!

Kuki xxx      JO8xxxxx      Hopingx   Neemaxx Madasatruckxxx      Alexine   and everyone else who i have forgotten


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope*3,
Good luck.. We are always here. Lets hope DH will change his mind soon.

Becky,
Dr. Gorgy says no point testing in the mid cycle as it does not mean much. Cos of the drugs I will be on.. Specially the lovely steriods.

Wishing you all a great weekend.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  yes that true  Getting all exciting  woooooo

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Hope3. I'll ask my Doc about immune testing at our consultation. 

I'm just doing an au natural cycle. So continuing to take my 3 different Zita West supplements, eating nuts and goji berries, doing yoga etc. I wish the cons was this week. I can't stand waiting, not entirely sure about what the Doc will discuss. My birthday is Monday, which is usually a cause for much celebration, but this year I don't want to be around a group of people or drink really more than 1-2 glasses of champagne/red wine. Unfortunately the baby thing and turning 45 is too much on my mind and I don't want a pity party(creeps back up while thinking on the positive things). So I will have a nice romantic dinner with DP and look forward to a weekend away on Dec 2. Then I'll go out and buy some ovulation tests  .

Congrat to all the BFPs, it is so wonderful to read about your success and gives us real hope  

Cheers


----------



## Diesy

Hello - I'm new on this thread but the bouncer had no problem letting me in, if only he'd IDed me    I got IDed in the supermarket for booze about 2 years ago, she must have been blind haha.

Madasatruck - gutted for you re op cancellation.  Hoping they get to you sooner than Feb.    

Hopingx - I'm recovering from a laproscopic myo right now.  The fibroid thread is excellent, girls are great, as Madasatruck says.  Good luck finding out what needs done, it took me about 2 months and 4 consultations to get the info I needed but I was unlucky with a couple of my consults.

Hope x3 - wishing you luck on progress with your dh 

Everyone else - sorry, I only read back a couple of pages - wishing luck with tx.

Me:  Recovering from fibroid op (lap myo), taking ages since I have internal bruising.  Was hoping to go for mini ivf or iui in December but Santa is in the way and just not sure I am well enough    Also thinking about moving for work (London   ) and that seems to be taking over from tx thoughts.  But then can't afford to do much now I've lost my job.  Really not sure what to do as don't want a difficult relocation and new job to get in the way of tx but no jobs where I am.  Mmm...  Diesy xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
I have taken the one before last pill. I am so very excited and very worried that AF will not turn up on time and make me to change all the flights etc.. My AF is never on time when I am waiting for her.

Diesy,
You don't want all the extra stress. Just take it easy.. Get your job settle than you can tackle the IVF Monster!

Becky,
How did scan go? Was is for today? I forgot it.

Hello to you all. Wishing a very happy week with lots of BFPs..

Love.
Kukixx


----------



## ratz

Morning all!

Diesy - I agree with Kuki - if time allows, sort the job bit out first...not least so that when you get your BFP, you'll have all your maternity benefits & return-to-work rights protected (which I'm not sure they are during probationary periods). London's not so bad, after 26 years here I can't imagine living anywhere else - just as well, I'm becoming more and more allergic to crossing the M25! 

Kuki - hope all goes according to schedule.

Hopehopehope, hope the now-super swimmers do their job, and that situation improves. I guess it's hard on the hubbies too, though mine is such an archetypal & cliched buttoned-up Brit that discussion is impossible and I don't really know what he feels! Is it awful to say I'm not sure I care that much in any case? Just keep talking - communication is good, even when it's difficult.

HMB - yes, you can still go to the dentist, but you must tell them you're pregnant so that they make due allowance - no mercury fillings, for instance. What do goji berries do? Have been looking at threads on supplements, but don't recall having noticed anything about them (might have got lost in the overwhelming quantity of info, though).

Wishing everyone a good day x.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  Remember AF will come when your calm rather then stress so more hot bath for it to come on time and yes I got scan today at 2.30pm and hopefully they will give me the thumb up to start my stimm once my AF come.
Becky7xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
So I remember right.. Good luck with the scan. Come and let us know.
I am having refexlogy but a busy day. I will try to relax with reflex. But my new washing machine will arrive tomorrow at some time.. Lets see.. I have maybe 10 loads of washing to do.. But will do one tomorrow and rest will be every other day.. I am so busy this week. All go and go.. Hopefully that will help AF to come.. I have to stop thinking about it.. Easyly said and done..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  am ready to start my stimm so in the meantime I got to wait for my AF to come for me to start mt injection  wooooo

10 loads of washing aghhhhhhh that would drive me bonker with all that ironing lol kuki and yes stop thinking about your AF and it will come  lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
So glad you can move on to next stage. Goodness you need to wait for next AF.. When is it due?
I don't even want to think about ironing. Just want to get the washing going.. Will be busy next a few weeks this way..
I have done no packing. I am going to do some as soon as AF comes. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Well my AF should come on Thursday  oooooo how about your ?
Becky xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hello all, can I join - just starting our 2nd attempt of ICSI - last time we did a long protocol and got as far as 2 grade A embryos put back but sadly BFN.  This time we are trying a short protocol with Wessex fertility using The Hampshire Clinic for all scans / blood tests etc as it  is a satalite clinic and just down the road from us.

We had a quick turnaround and were really lucky to have been offered a cancellation which meant we were able to complete an attempt before Christmas (our original appointment would have meant end Jan). . . . 

So first appointment was last Tuesday, baseline scan Friday and started stimming yesterday - EC looking like the end of next week if all is going to plan 

What does everyone thing about the stage / number of embryos / blasts to put back, just been on the oneatatime website which is really quite scary tbh but when you are our age and time is running out our feeling is to go towards 3 . . . . .  partly because we want a family not just a child and one at a time might mean we run out, plus the increased odds etc . . 

Looking forward to keeping up with all of your stories . . . . 

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
Welcome to the thread. I am going to ask 3+ if they allow me. If we have 4 okayish embies I want to have it all transfered. I do not want to freeze as FET just does not work. And plus all my age issues.. I would git it a try as many as I can... So more than merrier.. Would love to have twins.. It would be my dream full stop.
At least you know you can go full term and if you get to twins well double blessing.
Good luck.. 
Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kuki  -  I think we're with you but there is a legal limit which is 3 at day 3 and the clinic are less keen to put back that many at blast stage.  Watch this space .....

I have carried to full term twice but that seems like a lifetime ago now, I can honestly say I did not appreciate how lucky I was x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jules40  welcome  I agreed with kuki as I am having 3 put back in if all are fertilised  as I do know another lady here had 4 put back in but that is in Europe not in England  and as for  oneatatime it does sound scaring but lots of my friends had twin and they all are well so I guess that is depending how well and fit you are and how heathly etc  and like you say for our age we haven't got time and my dream would to have triplet as I have alway wanted 4 since I was 15 lol  and you were lucky to get cancellation  but I would have thought it was better to start after 3 cycles
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
I should have said FET does not work for me.
Yes it was long time ago but you will be fine you know uterus fine and it works. I have my 32 year old friend. Got pregnant to twins and could not carry full turn. Than she had a single pregnancy and still could not carry it. So it is not a twins thing.. U can or not.. And you know for sure you can..
It will be just fine.
We have to have faith and jus go for it.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Good luck Joules   

Hi Kuki xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Hope*3,
How are you?
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, Kuki, Hope, poppy, lindz, Justine, neema, di,becky, LJ, sorry been absent, so tired now, will read back tomorrow and catch up, just wanted to say thinking of you all, especially Poppy you are so close now  

love to all over 40's,


----------



## ratz

Hi Jules40, I went for 3 recently cos I knew that if I did 2 which BFN'd I'd be kicking myself that maybe the 3rd would have been the charm. Actually all 3 did whatever they do when they don't stick (fall out? Go to embryo heaven?), but I don't regret giving it that extra shot. Good luck to you. x.

PS - HFEA rules allow 3 for over-40s whether they're 3d or blasts - don't let the clinic put you off what YOU want to do. Their targets are not your problem!


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah - cant bleive you are 12 weeks already!! Good luck for your scan - i assume Nuchal? If you used DE there'll be no problem, I cant remember whether you went DE or Oe in the end?? Whatever, am really glad you have got to this stage honey - well done xxxxxx

Kuki - am ok. DH seems v happy at the moment. Prob cos he thinks i have accepted the no baby thing. I havent. 
Just not mentioning it to him. 
Still want to try DE next year. Friends think i should go ahead and tell him afterwards, but i dont think the stress of knowing i have to do this when i might be in early pregnancy is a good idea. Am going to wait and see. Dont want to do a down regging shot two months before ET though as Peny wants me to do. Had enough Long lead ins!! 
You must be due to start v soon??


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  as for thyroids make sure you eat an hour after your thyroids med as that make a big different as I notice if I have breakfast 2 hour later after my med I fell ill but 1 hour I feel great  hope that will help you too 
Becky xx


----------



## HMB

Ratz, thanks. I can either go to the dentist before or after Christmas, then  

Jules, I have read that they put back at least 2 for over 40's. Everyone else here seems to have a better idea about this than me. I see my fertility Doc on the 29th and will try to ask him what he recommends to do. I know that for OI, he was happy when I had 4 follies, whereas I know for a woman in her 20s, the cycle would be abandoned. But that's follies and not embryos. My last OI cycle, when I was probably pregnant ever so briefly, I had 1-2 follies. He also added an extra ovitrelle shot a few days after ovulation tho, which may be why it almost worked. I may have "lazy" progesterone or HcG during & after ovulation. Just a guess. 

I read about goji berries this summer. Also known as Wolfberries. Potent antioxidant. Very helpful for sperm count, and follicle growth, so great for both men and women. I have several books in English and French (I'm in Paris) including Zita West and Making Babies. I also read on this site as well for recommendations. There are so many things to take and at all different times, I decided to go with Zita West supplements and make my life simpler. I started with Vitafem at the end of July. Then added VitalDHA. Last month I added the booster antioxidant one. I can say that I have been a good responder to stimms this fall, better than the first time in early July. So I assume the supplements and acupuncture are helping. 

Cheers


----------



## jules40:)x

HMB - I think we're going to go for 3 now anyway.  

AFM, day 3 of stimms and off for my first ever accupuncture session - anyone had any good / bad experience?

Keep smiling all 

J xx


----------



## HMB

Jules, I have been doing acupuncture since this summer. I think it really helps--my stimms were more successful on the tx with acu.  . Plus the acu Doc notices a lot of other symptoms and works on those. Blood circulation is very important to fertility as well as the functioning of your kidneys and liver. My acu Doc normally does a session before and after ovulation. Enjoy!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
No pill today. So hopefully saturday my AF will turn up. I have taken 50mg thyroxine this morning. As I did not have any affect with 25mg a day. Less than a week to start taking all the meds.
Very excited!
Love. Kukix


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, sending you lots of    .


----------



## BECKY7

Ooooo kuki  I am too waiting for my AF tomorrow so will take pred and baby aspirin daily and then start my buserelin on fri daily then menopur and gonal f on sat daily  exciting 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am so happy we will be sharing this journey almost day by day... Lets hope a lovely pregnancies to follow to share. 
Love.Kukixx

Oh CD, thank you hun.. How are you? and bump?

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes and there are 2 more oter girls too from my barts site as them are are due to start on Friday too  it will be fab
Becky7 xx


----------



## mooo

Hey Becky and Kuki
It's all exciting.

Had first Gonal F and Buserlin shots this am and taken first steroids. 
My stimms scan is 2nd Dec so can't stop thinking it's so close.
Jules we're almost same dates too.
Ok so that makes us 4 with a possible Christmas bonus.

Jules how was the acu? I'm going today. I love it, usually drift off for 20mins when the needles are in. Really works for me.

mooo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Omg moo that fanastic  as had wipe bleed today so not sure if that is day 1 bleed or proper AF is day 1 bleed
Becky7 xx


----------



## Hellypoo

Hello everyone    Really sorry I've not been active on this thread recently, I do read, just never seem to have any time to comment!  I hope everyone is well, sending much   to you all.

Becky and Kuki - lovely that you'll be going through this round together    I really hope you get your BFPs this time  

All is fine here, got my 20 week scan next week, can't believe I've almost made it half way.  Am hoping and praying all will be well - I never seem to stop worrying   Am going back to the Fetal Medical Centre rather than my local hospital (no offence Chase Farm ), but I was very impressed with them last time and they have such a good reputation.  So that's it from me!

Thinking of you all and sending much love x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hellypoo,
FMC is the best. Enjoy the scan.. Well try.. I know it is a torcher till baby comes into your arms and told that it is perfect.. Till than it is difficult. But try to enjoy..

Becky,
When it is coming out properly it is day 1!! Oh my god yours is just on time.. Perfect.. wonderful.. I am hoping pill have the same effect on my mad AF cycle..

Moo,
Yes yes.. it will be fantastic!!! 

You ladies cycling are you in the cycle buddies thread; I am on december dreamers.. Please come and join me.. So we can all enjoy the beautiful expreince   

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x

Kuki,

I'm on the winter wonders cycle buddies Nov / Dec because I'm on the Short  Protocol so will be testing mid December.

J x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey thought so lol and better get ready for squash 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
Okay. I will be testing before 24th dec. But we keep supporting each other at least from here for sure..
We share what ever happens..

Becky,
Enjoy squash!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Just wanted to wish all you ladies cycling or starting soon the very best of luck.    for BFPs

Kuki - I will be praying for you hun  (you are so brave to go for it before Xmas again!). How are you feeling on the meds? I'm having thyroid done at GPs next week (I had autoantibodies done earlier in year at ARGC - they were OK then, if GP TSH  test is over 2 I will get private test done on top). Psyching myself up for hysto.

Hope x3     Just hoping you are getting somewhere with OH

Isobel - how did you get on hun?

Feel like I am getting stronger and healthier, hoping I will be ready for tx soon. I  manage to find my LH surge this month!   Not found it for last 2 months so was wondering what was up..... Feel more reassured about my cycle. Also I have managed to shift some of my steroid and cycle weight, so  I'm feeling much better (been easy - just seems to have happened on it's own,  haven't had to diet - just not eating grains for 80% of time)

Justine XXX


----------



## ratz

Hi Justineb, very interested to hear what you have to say about cycle weight - actually, also very relieved to hear I'm not the only person who stacks up excess weight while cycling! Though haven't had the additional problem you must have had with steroids. When do/don't you eat grains, and are there ones you avoid particularly?

Hopex3 - sorry if this is too personal, and you definitely don't have to answer publicly - but have you thought about/discussed with OH the possibility of DS rather than DE? 

Wishing everyone a good evening, x.


----------



## justineb

Ratz, I don't eat gluten anymore (gave that up in January to help my immunes), but in last 2-3 months I have stopped eating many carbs/grains at all (apart from a few treats at w/e) and this is when I have managed to get rid of 'bloater' look. So for breakfast I might have 2 eggs and tomatoes or mushrooms, or if in a rush a whey protein drink and some fruit, then for lunch I have sardines and big salad, or chicken (left over from night before) and big salad, then for dinner fish or prawns or meat/chicken and veg (but no white potatoes)- been eating squashes, pumpkin sweet potatoes instead. If I fancy something sweet have whey protein drink or few squares of dark chocolate.  At w/e might have ice cream or gluten free cake/bread as a treat but that's about it. I haven't felt hungry or deprived and have managed it ok.  Means I cook most evenings though and we're spending quite a lot on food, but I am just happy to fit in my jeans again comfortably. 

Justine XX


----------



## hopehopehope

Ratz - according to peny at Serum DHs sperm is 'super'!!! It is just my eggs. I did try 6 rounds DS iui 2 years ago and didnt get a sniff of a bfp them either.

JustinB - DH not discussing it. He seems much happier as i think he thinks i have 'forgotten'. i too am having two eggs for brekky. But have been binging on carbs (so difficut as a veggie) I feel so tired al the time I dont sdeem to be able to pre think lunches so am having ryviata and cottahe cheese - beeter off with salad rather than ryvita. Did a few days of green smoothies, but they left me feeling dizzy. Am doing Physillium husk and barley grass powder in the mornings at the moment. REally wish i could lose 5 stone!


----------



## ratz

Hopex3, sorry, should have read your sig properly - didn't spot the DIUIs. 

JustineB - you mean I have to kick my toast habit? Oh well, I suppose I can eat my home-made crab apple jelly staight from the jar!


----------



## BECKY7

My AF came last night so today is day 1  oooooooo
Kuki  has your AF come yet x
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Special     for Becky, Kuki and Jules and anyone else doing tx in this time before Christmas. 

I eat oatmeal with half a banana every morning. A trainer toled me to do this 10+ years ago, and all my doctors love it. It's good for energy, fertility and keeping fit. I usually run 4-5 times a week, but have not been doing so during the OI tries this fall, just once or twice periodically. So I am running 4 times this week and next and will do the same for the next cycle. Just going to avoid it during the last 7-9 days of 2ww. I am doing natural cycles til January. Will be doing yoga and pilates too. My acupuncture doctor had said not to worry about exercise, just to avoid trampolines  . I read in fertility books about quinoa which is more protein than carb, so have been eating it.  I started doing ovulation tests again yesterday; I expect to get a positive before next Tuesday. I am having spotting, so I really hope this means that the cyst has bit the dust finally! Got it during OI in September  . I suppose the spotting can be from my v weak positive HcG test, but I seriously doubt it.

Cheers


----------



## justineb

Becky- goodluck if today is day 1!

HMB, hope you sort the spotting out and the cyst has gone. Well done with running! I haven't got to the space yet where I have enough energy to run (I had rough time after my MC and cycle and being on steroids for so long, got Shingles and UTI so been feeling quite poorly and low energy), just trying to get my strength and energy back. 

I know everyone says oats are healthy, but they personally make me really really hungry and I seem to then eat more through the day. If I eat eggs instead for breakfast I don't get hungry, so I don't snack. Quinoa is  approx 87% carbohydrate and only 13% protein - the protein that is in it is different to other grains as it's made up of all essential amino acids which is great (other grains don't have all of these, so you need to mix them with lentils or beans to get all essential amino acids), but it is still mostly carb so it's off my list now.

Hopex3, DH can't be so silly to think you have forgotten surely?! As Isobel says, I think doing OE with back up donor might be best way forward. I was veggie for 8 years (from 15-23) I did put on weight also as I was eating too much pasta, bread, rice and cheese, and my other meals are very carb heavy.  I stopped as I had an operation on my tummy  in my early 20s and they said I was very anaemic, also when I started to eat again (after 8 days of nil by mouth) they said I had to start with fish/chicken. I basically got my head around it long term by only eating animals that have had a nice life, so now I buy all our meat and chicken from our local organic farm.  But I really think being veggie didn't suit my metabolism or body type.  My dad, cousin, uncle and gran all have diabetes (mix of type 1 and 2), so I think I just can't handle carbs well.  Becoming omnivorous again is a hard one especially if veggie for moral reasons. I struggled with it for a long time. Eating fish might be one answer if you can come to terms with that.  5 stone is a big target, it would be better to start off with small goal like a stone in 8 weeks if you take it slowly then set another goal - 5 is probably just too daunting. I am now nearly back to normal weight range - my BMI was 28 in midst of treatment, its a relief (half more stone and I will be happy and in normal range), what's happened to me is that I haven't aimed to loose weight- I just tried to stick to my diet, mostly thinking of my immunes and it's come off as secondary benefit and I like that as it hasn't felt like a slog.

Ratz- yup, no toast (it's a thing of the past in our house). I am ok as long as I don't think about it...... I make really big stir fries with loads of veg and no rice and we have curries with big piles of spicy veg (no rice or naan). Bit wierd I know, but we got used to it.  Of course my man has lost more weight than me, he needed to shift a bit so he's happy too!

Poppy - thanks for PM!


Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justineb,
So glad to hear you are feeling much better. You are so good with all these diet too. So disiplined. I am absolutely useless at it. 
I must be mad to try again before christmas but DH can only take the time off in December. I wanted to do it in jan but I wanted him to be with me most of the time this time and first time. It is going to be an experience for both of us. I have warned him that he is going to be vey very strong to cope with my moods in next coming weeks.
Wen are you off for hysto?

Becky,
Oh DAY.. Exciting.. No darling.. No period yet. But I think it is still a bit early. I am expecting on sat or sun. Got to come on monday latest.. Otherwish all my plans are buggered again. On saturday I will write to doc to see if he can give me anything to bring it on.. I don't want our plans to change..

Hope*3, try to convince him to go for tandem... They will only use the great embies...

I have given myself till 10am. After that I have to do some work.. Get it done till 12 at least..

I am so scared today.. Still excited but very very scared.

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies , all so exciting on here lots of Christmas babies in the making    

Sorry on phone wi ll catch up soon, , had 12 week scan all good, baby perfect, 
Wow helly 20 weeks , what are you having 
Hope thanks hon  
Kuki,justine ,kizzy , Cd ,poppy,neema,lj,hi ladies


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Sarah,
So glad baby is doing well. I am very happy for you.. Yes I would defo want to know.
Any news from Linz?
Love.Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Kuki  , thanks hon, strangely the sonographer said do we want to know, said yes, said 60/70% a boy, surely far too early to tell, thought it was min of 17 weeks, even midwife said to ignore what he said, weird he said it, also my DH asked if our cat could sit on me, he said no, arghh, my fur baby not liking that, nor me, miss his cuddles, Lindz had a scan on Mon, all good, she has not had an easy time, baby is perfect though all as should be


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
At 12 weeks I was told 75% is a girl. And she was.. 
Will be a beautiful boy.. And you will cherish him..
Thank you for leting me know about Linz.. I was so worried about here.. Glad to know her baby is well too..
Wonderful news.. Enjoy Sarah.. Just enjoy.. Great times..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, just a quick note from me - back from my scan (day  my ov's are difficult to find but they managed to find the left one which has a nice little group of 5 13mm follies on it, the right he could just see and saw at least one so am v happy - they said all growing nicely together was a good thing - this is my first go at short protocol, last time we got 8 eggs so it looks like not far off without the weeks and weeks of drug taking  

A little more scary though he said EC could be as early as next Wednesday - next scan on Monday at 08:10, things are moving so fast I feel dizzy! 

Love and   to all

J xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
That is great news. Weldone you.. Just relax. Try to relax. And find that happy state.
I am trying for a less drug approach this time not sure if it will work but soon I find out too.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Diesy

Hey Kuki & Ratz,

Thanks for the feedback on my relocation for work predicament while doing tx!  It's given me a bit more confidence   I won't be able to sort out a job in the next few months here but if I step over the border I should not only get something but double my salary    

Interesting to see the debate on 2 or 3 embryos for the over 40's, good to have that tip.  

Kuki, good luck with your upcoming tx.  And everyone else      

Diesy


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah!! A bubby boy - so pleased for you. GLad that Lindz is going ok after the bleeding and everything , is she having probs with MS as well?

Kuki ku xxxxx


Joules - 5 follies of the same size is great news as there is more chance of them all being mature enough to fertilise - fab and great!!!!

NO news from me, looking for an old dansette record player for my husband for xmas, his vinyl collection is his baby. I menawhile  feel terribly lonely a the moment. Feel as though no one understands  etc etc. So angry with DH for not letting me use Donor egggs, Cant beleivehe has put me in the situation of having to choose him or baby, It is putting me in a nervous breakdown corner. Trying not to think about it .


----------



## ratz

Hi all, hope you're well.

Hopex3, I'm so sorry for how you're feeling. Do you think OH would agree to some kind of counselling with you, to help him understand how important it is to you? Though one might think that your treatment history should have made it clear, men can be remarkably dense about emotional subjects that it might be worth a shot.

Diesy, you'll need that extra money when you BFP - rumour has it sprogs are expensive to run...!

Kuki, hope you're feeling good and upbeat; Jules, hope follies keep doing their thing; and congrats to Sarah!

Ratz x.


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies    
Hopex3 trying to PM you but your inbox is full.  
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies 

Could anyone tell me whether I made mistake or not as I was suppose to take 10mg of pred on day 1 of my cycles and I am on day 3 at the mo and I did take 10mg on day 2 and 3 but I can't remember whether I did take it on day 1  aghhhhhh  does it make any different or do I take 20mg tomorrow to make it up to it  or just leave it.
Thank you  I can't belive I can't remember  aghhhhh.
Becky7xx


----------



## Kuki2010

My lovely friends,
AF is here and one happy Kuki writing  at the mo.
I am going to have great days coming.. Very positive at the mo..


Becky,
Do not worry about you have forgotten. You carry on with 10mg.
Do not take extra.. If your doc said 10mg day. It is fine. Carry on as it is.. 
Don't stress.. It is fine.

I am going to start injecting tomorrow. Oh my god can not believe it is happening!

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you kuki and omg  that so wonderful ha ha nice feeling eh 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Kuki, hey thats good news on af starting  , your on your way now hon, wishing  you all the very best, you are one determined lady, you deserve a lovely Christmas present     
Thanks hon, still feels surreal, just starting to relax a bit, well a microscopic bit, still petrified, looks like a boy then if they said same to you, I am being good, no lifting or anything, very sensible,  

Hope, thanks hon, was convinced was having a girl, but as long as healthy will be over the moon  , oh hon so sorry you are feeling so down, you both need counselling, you can't go on like this, you will be ill, hope you can work it through, instead of present for dh, how about hypnotising him  

Becky good luck with your cycle, all the very best too hon, hope Santa will be busy bringing you early presents     

Jules good luck for scan on Mon    

Poppy and CD, so close now, all the very best for birth day          , am thinking of you both  

Hello,Lindz, Justine, Lj, Hoping,Neema, Gladys,Di,


----------



## Mish3434

Good luck Kuki xx


----------



## Gladys07

Just wanted to pop by and say sorry for not keeping up, I have been thinking of you all.  Now I have bookmarked the "new" thread I will catch up on train on iphone and post when I can.

Dxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, that's good news, you have started your stimms  

Jules, how are your follies doing? V exciting!  

Justine, I am so sorry that you have had those after effects from all the meds  . Some of this stuff really takes a toll on our bodies . I also have fromage blanc in the morning--the milk protein seems to stay in my system longer than cereal by itself. This is another trick I got from the trainer, once upon a time. 

The spotting stopped  . Haven't ovulated yet, but it's not late yet. Tommorrow is my cons mtg with the Doc. Gotta make sure DP and I get a good night's rest, and that i have all my questions together and am mentally prepared for whatever he says. I am mostly afraid of the price tag. Also there is always the possibility he will say he is not qualified to do IVF on someone at my age and want to send me somewhere else. All I know is that i have been a "good responder" to stimms and that I had a weak BFP after doing an extra ovitrelle shot on the last protocol which possibly means that I need a boost during 2ww. 

Cheers all


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all,

HMB good luck at the Drs tomorrow

Kuki  all go now you'll be PUPO before you look round.  

Sarah E - All sounding good, I'm sure you won't relax properly for another 20 odd years!

Becky - don't worry what you have / haven't done up to now just look forward  

Hopex3 - take care hun, you really do need to seek some councelling, has he even talked about the reason behind not wanting to go the DE route?  Don't let it hang over xmas . . . 

AFM - just back from the scan, 5 little follies of 18 / 19mm and a couple of smaller ones - lining is 11.2 so all good to go for EC on Wednesday (v scary) and ET will be Saturday - or Monday if we have enough to go to blast! OTD is 17th December (this seems a little late to me though - the chance of me making it that far without POAS is very slim!)

Sorry if I've missed anyone!  Off to acupuncture this afternoon, trying to arrange an appointment for post transfer at least x

 to all !

J x


----------



## justineb

Jules - good luck for EC!

Kuki - goodluck, keeping everything crossed for you    

Hi Sarah, wow probably a little boy for you!

Gladys  nice to hear from you

Hopex3   
becky - you should be fine if you just stay on the 10mg from now on, but check with clinic

Hi to everyone else, Justine xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine, I'm sure you'll be ok.  It's so hard to keep up with taking meds on time etc.

Jules and Kuki, good luck with tx.

Sarah, wow a boy!!!  I opted not to find out as I really think this will be my one and only surprise.

AFM, have both parents in UK.  Dad's PSA levels have risen so looks like his prostate cancer has reappeared.  He's going back overseas this Saturday and will come back when he has a biopsy date.  It makes me sad to think of him as ill again.  Parents, my younger brother and his partner had dinner with me Saturday night, we thought it best to keep him busy as the 26 November would've been my step mother's b'day and she died last year of cancer.  He had a wee bit too much to drink and gave me the nicest hug at the end of the night,.
It's my b'day Weds and we're off for a lovely dinner out.  Looking forward to my pudding.

Hi to Lindz (glad you're doing ok), Poppy, Gladys.  Hopex3, I hope DH changes his mind, but with DE you have time.  Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned.  

CD x


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
Thank you so much!
So very busy day. Had reflex but did not relax at all. It has been go and go since this morning.

Jules,
Lovely embies. It will be all fine. Stay positive.. Just don't think that far.. You will do beautufly..

CD,
I am sorry about your dad. Make the most of the precious days while he is here with you.
When is baba is due? I forgot again.

Thank you all for your dear support. So preciated. Going to damn need it!

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

CD - have you contacted Nursejue on the Serum thread? She had a mc at 21 weeks about 2-3 weeks ago. I am worried about her and wondered if you had had any PM conflabs with her?

I am very sorry to hear about your Dad xxx I hope it is not back. 

I have to see a cinsultant in 3 weeks about my bowel stuff - have been going to the looo up to 4 times a day, even whilst taking physillium husks to try and slow things down!!

THnak you to Sarah and all of you for your support over DH. I am totally stuck. As we only see each other at weekends it makes it hard to have fluid conversations.  He just says he didnt really want chlidren but was prepared to do it for me, but he is not prepared to havre donor eggs for me. End of.


----------



## BECKY7

Hope3  I have been thinking  does he need to know whether your egg is your own or donor  cos I am pretty sure my cons said if I was married ( which I am not) I can ask her to use donor egg and his sperm without him knowing  Are you brave or strong enough to do that if you ask your cons  as you said you only see him at weekend and maybe you can have a chat when you don't see him  I would have done that if my DP was being like that  as am pretty sure he will change once you had the baby in your and his arm.
Hope everyone doing well.
Kuki  can you feeling anything down there as I feel like my AF is coming or ovualation  as I can't remember last time I feel anything as realise maybe cos I am not having acupuncture I will start to feel thing  and I have booked my intralipid on following Wednesday and hope to have EC on following Friday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

I lost the thread!!   


Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Yes it feels like you are ovulating. But you don't really. Don't worry. It will be fine.. 
You are getting closer.. So exciting.. Oh I cannot wait.
I did my first set of injections tonight. Was not that bad.
Took all my drugs today. Got up with awful cold anyway so I think it is going to be feeling ill all the way through this treatment.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Ohhhh it that a good thing re ovualation  and I am the same as I feel like I got a cold coming too  not sure where that coming from aghhhhh.
I bet it was a lovely feeling to start injection as we are getting closer eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Trigger at 10:30 arrrggghhhhh ! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ooohhhhhhh that fanastic news jules40  ooooooo exciting xx
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
You will be the first PUPO!.. Go for it!
Good luck..
Kukixxx


----------



## urbangirl

Jules, all your stats look really good, it looks like it will be a great cycle for you, really good luck.
Gladys, CD and all the other lucky ladies, some baby dust here please!


----------



## mooo

Jules good luck with the EC hon!

Kuki Becky, we're not far behind, and maybe it's acommon thing, I feel like coming down with a cold too - sore throat and a bit headachy - or is that the drugs??

CD, good to hear from you!

Hi everyone else!!!

Am I imagining it or are my ovaries starting to stir - just a tiny bit uncomfortable..... absolutely terrified for my scan on Friday pm in case not many / any follies there........ follie dancing!!! 

xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey moo  yeah I think it the med doing all it stuff with our body  as least it working eh and not long o go as my scan is on Thursday  exciting and nervous oooo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Gladys07




----------



## Gladys07

Urban girl - baby dance for you all xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies!  
I'm an avid reader of this thread and occasional poster. Just had to drop in to say... what a fab baby dance!  
I had a second go at IUI on Friday and need all the baby dust I can get! 
 to all, whatever stage you're at! 
Good luck!  
T xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

baby salute for all going through treatment.

Jules good luck for EC tomorrow.


----------



## urbangirl

Thank you ladies, for that support for all of us, those dances have put a big   on my face!  AFM, natural IVF this month.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kuki2010

Ladies,
Gladys, thank you so much!!!

So how many of us so far cycling;
Moo
Jules,
Becky,
Me,
urbangirl.
I am sure I have forgotten sb. Who?

Feeling utter rubbish with the cold. I am sure streiods doing. Which makes sense.

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki hi hon sorry your feeling poorly, hope you feel better very soon, hope your positivity is on max power, willing you on all the way, thinking of you, rest and take care


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jules thanks hon  , will be worrying for ever I imagine, good luck for EC tomorrow,   for juicy fat eggs    

Justine, hi hon, does look like team blue, wont be called Megan then  , have not thought of boy names, hope you are all set for Christmas  

Kizzy hi hon  , good your back, Hope you and Mollie are doing good   

CD, hi hon, I am no good at suspense, sorry about your Dad,   he can be treated very soon, Happy Birthday for tomorrow, enjoy your meal out  

Hope oh hon, so sorry hate to think of you suffering on your own during the week, wish we could all come round for a chat or take you out for a distraction from it all, big hugs  

Moo good luck for Friday     


Tommi good luck  

Hi ladies, getting so exciting on here, all good things coming to the 4 cycle buddies  , Kuki, Becly, Moo and UG


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you Sarah Essex 10 and yeah kuki and moo and UG and jules and I will happen this time eh girls.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Thank you!!!

Becky,
Yes we are going to be preggers before Christams!!!!

I am sooo excited.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies for all you cycling and   to be pregnant for xmas this is your anthem, it worked for me  any time you should have doubt or negative thought then just sing it






Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

D,
You are great!. I love this!
Okay that is it.. Will be our moto!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Oh my, hoping for lots of BFPs from you all at Christmas!!!!!!   

I got disturbing info at my cons today. When the Doc (a Professor in Paris) was talking about his favorite clinics in Europe for donor or IVF, he mentioned 2 in Spain (valencia and madrid) and the Czech Republic. I asked about Greece, since I read here about success at Serum. He had or knows a French patient that died there....so he doesn't like it, thinks they are irresponsible....I can't "agree" with him as you all have shared successful stories from there and it always sounds like there is a lot of personal follow-up.  . Sorry for this. 

Aside from that, the cons was a nightmare. He won't be helping me anymore due to age (my birthday was last week, I am now 45). I will have to go to the American Hospital in Paris (not sure what they do there) or abroad. He also alluded to au natural working better than assistance of any kind--seems really bizarre to me. Donor is not really an option for us. Going abroad would be very expensive, here at least I get some refund from health care. I have a lot to think about now. Very, very sad day.... That meeting just kills me, I still have eggs, I had 7 on the antral scan, no probs internally and I responded to stimms at 150ui dosage. I'm sure you have all heard this before. 

It is such a pleasure to read about your efforts and successful outcomes. Keep going ladies, please get them to change that dumb general statistic for success at our age from zero.  . It's bad press for us.  

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I am so sorry hun. What a meeting.
Check republic own eggs program is cheap. Specially like me if you are going for a lower dosage.
Drugs pretty much similiar prices in EU.
I am about to go to Reprofit. Will tell you my experience of it when I come back.
It is so sad to hear that sb has died while they are trying to get to have babies. So very sad..
Don't let one man to crash your dreams. You will be mummy some how and some way if you want to.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

HMB - I am so sorry that you were given bad news from your consultant. However, it is not news to me. I am nearly 44 and will not have any more own egg cycles. It does not matter at our age how many eggs you have, the fact is, that they are all 45/45 years old and are chromosomally damaged. Peny at Serum told me that at my age at least 8/10 eggs are damaged. Using stimms damages them even more, so your consultant was right, if you have no other issues then you have a better chance of success naturally. I have been having treatment for 3 years, and not one BFP, (I had a natural bfp 4 1/2 years ago but miscarried, so I know I can get pregnant) even though they got ten eggs from me in February and the embryos were all grade one and not fragmented, they didnt implant, because they stopped developing due to chromosomal damage. 
You should either try naturally and get further tests to make sure you havent got an immune problem and thrombophilia screening or you should find somewhere which will do a natural cycle IVF like Serum in Athens. I have been to Serum myself and can guarantee the treatment was far far better than i got at the Lister Clinic in London which is supposed to be a leading clinic. I have also been to REprofit in Czech and found them very efficient. They also told me that after 42/43 there was no point in trying with your own eggs  (IVF) as even though you might have an egg in there which might work if you tried naturally, the invasive nature of IVF is too much for old eggs.

I know you say donor eggs is not for you, but at your age it really is the way you are most likely to get pregnant.

Sorry if this sounds harsh, but it sounds as though you havent been givent he correct information before. Number of eggs becomes irrelevant when your older, it is the age of your eggs that is the problem. 

Hellos to everyone else, Kuki - hope you feel better tomorrow. Sarah - I wish you could pop round too xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope *3,
Thank you hun. I think it is getting better lets see.
This is my last try with my old eggs. I know and aware that is it. They are too old. My doc said to me. At my age 41.5 I have 1 in 10 to be okay. And will I be lucky enought to get to that one in our IVF treatment. Difficult.. 5-6% is a very slim chance to get pregnant. 
The natural conception is not possible for us with our awful sperms. 
I am will rest a year or so and try donor embies eventually when I am nearly 43. And that will be it for me.. End of tyring to have children.
You go for it at least your sperms are good.   
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi girls

HMB - sorry you had such a negative meeting, there's lots of good advice on here to help you find your way through. Where there's a will there is a way! I am 43 and just trying to decide whether to try once more with OE or go DE. There's a lady on Serum thread at 51 going for treatment again with DE after having a little one not so long ago......that gives me some hope even though I have not made up my mind yet.

Goodluck to Jules for EC   

Kuki - how are the jabs going? Hope you are feeling a  bit better. How are you feeling on thyroxine?

Becky are you DRing?  Or on SP?

Urban Girl - have you been to Serum yet? Where are you cycling this time? Goodluck  

CD - try to pump your dad full of pomegranate juice, fish oils, zinc and selenium and loads of lovely rich tomato sauces - all really good for prostate   

Poppy - great to say hello today!

Hi to Sarah, Gladys,  Moo, Di,  Isobel, Hopex3

Just found out my dad has hypothyroidism and so did my grandad. Dad didn't tell me before.......... (I looked at last bloods from June  this year and TSH was 5.3 which seems too high and might be part of our problems). GP says this is normal as upper end of reference is 5.5. They have retested TSH today. If it comes back above 2, I will get a private test done and talk to Penny at Serum when we go. We are off there for hysto on 14th Dec 

J XXX


----------



## urbangirl

Hoping, 2/10 eggs being viable is not bad at all, considering an under 35 year old only has 4/10 (according to a top consultants blog, was it Sher, can't remember!). Then when you're mid 40's it falls to 1/10. So 20% of good quality eggs is pretty good really, as it's only 50% less than a young woman has! (I know I haven't articulated this very well). They say it's a numbers game, and maybe that's because you just have to hit the month when you get that golden egg, so HMB, just keep trying if that's what you want to do! I had a rubbish meeting also where the con told me my chance is now 2.5%. All these so-called experts do is talk in statistics, they are incapable of dealing with people on a case by case basis. At the end of the day it's down to you to decide whether you believe you're in that 2.5 % or not and whether it's even worth trying to find out. BTW- did you ask how the lady died? that is horrendous, very, very sad. Sobering.

Hi Justine, yes, I have had a consult with Peny, and she did bring up a couple of interesting things that i hadn't considered or known of before. I do think they have a good approach there, I may cycle there, haven't decided, it's a case of one cycle there or 2 at a cheaper clinic.... You are going over any time now, aren't you, I'll see how you get on, that will help me decide! I hope you get twins!
Ladees, at_ least _ one of us has to have a bfp this xmas, I can't wait to see who it is! Roll on December tx!


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all - Less than 2 hours, blow me a bubble xx

Will catch up with everyone later   to all x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jules40      good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Blew a bubble for you Jules  . Hope you are feeling ok after the procedure.  

Thank you all for your very helpful and insightful comments.  

Kuki, I will look up Reprofit, that must be the place in Czech my fertility Doc likes. Should give his office a call to find out who he likes there. Sounds like you are having a good experience with them. Looking forward to hearing how it goes.  . Do you have to get the drugs there, or can you get them at home? If I could get them in France, I might be able to get them for free, with the prescription from my French Doc. That would cut down the price by 1000-2000euros, probably. I did 150ui/shot of puregon for a stimulation that had 2-4 eggs each time. I am guessing they would put me on at least 450 to get 4-10 eggs, something like that. Anyway, you are 41, you have a good chance still (lucky 41!), your eggs are "old" but not THAT old.  . 

Hopehopehope, you are so right. No need to apologize. Very, very few good eggs left at my age. The chances of success are down to genetics and how well I've taken care of myself and lots and lots of luck. Donor would be a sure thing, of course. I just don't thing DP would go for it. Adoption would be our final option. That is very interesting about the effects of the stimms on the eggs. Well, we are trying naturally now. Waiting for a positive ovulation test this week. I will have to figure out how to get a prescription from the Doc to do immune testing. I only asked for a prescription for a scan to see if the cyst is still there, that developed during one of the stimms protocols. 

Justine, good luck in your decision. Serum does sound great. But since my Doc is against it, I would probs go to one of the other clinics, if we do IVF.

Urbangirl, thanks so much for the numbers and analysis. Indeed, it seems it's down to deciding if I am in that 2.5% and the Doc is not bothered to say. I do believe that I very well maybe in the percent. This is due to the fact that I know of women in my family having babies at 38, 40, 41. DP's grandmother had a baby at 44. I didn't look at info on all the women in my family, but I know of these cases. Also on my side is my healthy living, both nutrition and exercise. Because of these factors and my test results, I have thought that I do indeed have a chance. But yes, a very small chance. I was impressed by my response to stimms too. Sorry, I can't quite remember the details of what the Doc said about the lady who died other than the clinic transfered 3 embryos. If DP remembers more, I'll let you know. 

    hoping for more BFPs from you all this month.

Cheers


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one, Good luck to everyone going through TX atm. I'm keeping up with posts on my phone but not had much chance to post myself. You're all in my thoughts and prayers.    

Hope all our PG ladies are well and enjoying their current 'state'. Poppy not much longer babe!!! 

AFM had intralipids last week so all ready to do things naturally for next 3 months. A little question though about digital ovulation tests, is it best to test am or pm? I seem to remember someone ages ago saying afternoon was better 

Take care all for now and will be back with more personals soon.

Di XXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Jules sent you 3 bubbles for luck XXX


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Sorry for not posting for ages - trying to get everything sorted out on the work & house front.

Di - thanks honey  Re the Ov tests, I used to use cheapies off Amazon twice a day (I read somewhere 10am & 2pm are good times to test if you can) and then once I got a faint 2 lines, I switched to the CB digi ones until I got the smiley face which indicates a surge. It seemed to be the best way to ensure you don't miss it espec when I did my natural FETS as I did have -ve in the morning and a +ve in the afternoon on the same day. Amazon may be the cheapest place to get the digi ones too. Lots of luck   

Kuki - hope you're feeling better soon hun   keeping everything crossed for you  

Sarah - fantastic news on your 12w scan   How are you feeling? Amazing they can get clues so early on re the gender, will have a ton of baby boy stuff to pass on if you need anything. How is Lindz doing - is everything still ok? 

HMB - good luck with your next steps 

Justine - lovely to see you yesterday & thanks so much for my beautiful flowers, so kind of you   Good luck at Serum and with getting your thyroid sorted 

Jules - hope everything went really well today 

Hope*3 - so sorry you're having such a rough time and DH is putting you through the mill again  Hope you can work things through very soon and come to a decision you are happy with 

Gladys - how are you doing hun?

CD -   . Have a lovely meal out tonight   So sorry to hear your Dad isn't well, hope things aren't as bad as you fear   How are you feeling? When are you hoping to finish work?

Hellypoo - good luck with your 20wk scan - can't believe how quickly that's gone!

Tommi - lots of luck with your IUI 

Ratz - so sorry you had a BFN  I did a similar diet to Justine to shift the weight I put on with my last MC but not as strict as I used to have 2 slices of hovis wheatgerm bread every day (it comes in a small loaf and has no sugar in it unlike most bread) so I didn't have to give up bread completely. I also cut back on carbs and upped protein (had a whey to go shake a day) and ate lots of veg & fruit. The Eat Natural and Nak'd cereal bars are also great for snacking on as they keep blood sugar balanced and mine goes haywire and I get really bad sweet cravings if I eat too many carbs/sweet things. Anyway I managed to lose about 10lbs in 2 months without having to try too hard.

Lots of luck & babydust to everyone cycling at the moment - very exciting! Looking forward to some lovely BFPs  

Seeing my cons tomorrow to book a date for my CS, should hopefully be the w/c 12Dec so can't wait now.

Lots of love to everyone  xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Jules40      cos I don't know how to do bubbles.

I don't know how to do fairies or bananas or anything actually which is really frustrating, like not being able talk properly.

HMB, steel yourself if you're going to Reprofit, they will probably strongly advise you to go donor when they see your age. However, it is more or less the same at every clinic, you just have to let it wash over you.  This is the difference between 41 and 43+.  I've seen them in the past and it was like receiving a message of doom.  However I am sure it depends on what doctor you see also.  They are mainly a donor clinic, but have the benefit of experience of doing many cycles. You can get your drugs in your home town which is great if they're free.  But if you end up getting them in CR it will at least be cheaper than buying in other European countries. You say the lady had three embryos transferred, at least that means it didn't happen during EC, then. Sorry to go on, but I am terrified of EC, that's why I asked.

Poppy40, what a great Christmas you are going to have, the time has just flown by!

Justine, I forgot, it's the hysto you're going over for- that is great, I am not brave enough, finally to have it done, I wish I was, I am sure it is the answer for a lot of people, it can make all the difference, I am really envious, lucky you!

AFM my single follicle seems to be suffering arrested development, it's not looking good, but then again, poor ovaries probably just want a month off, they're gone nearly 30 years without a break!
love & luck to all!


----------



## poppy40

Thanks UG  - if you click on the [more] on the left hand side just under the first line of the smileys, then there are a load more icons you can use including the fairies and bananas 

Hope that follie starts to behave itself for you   xx


----------



## urbangirl

Wow!! yippee!!! thank you!      .  to everyone,  Hope we all get our  and   to all!


----------



## Kuki2010

UG,
Love the         

Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Aggghhhhh just lost a long post..

In haste now

Jules - hope all went really well.

Hi everyone else, let's hope lots of good stuff as we countdown to Christmas......

x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all - just a quick note from me cause I'm shattered - 4 eggs harvested so   to have 3 nice little embies to put back - on the   side DH sperm was much approved 

Will catch up tomorrow sorry - bed now, I'm being pampered!

Love to all

J xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Well done Jules!!!  4  eggs is wonderful news.   DH sperm gets jiggy so you have good fertilisation.


----------



## BECKY7

jules40  wow that fanastic  woooooo  

Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Jules, that's fantastic, and good  , they will surely all fertilise!


----------



## cupcake

Just thought I would pop in and say hi and share my current situation  

Am on a FET protocol and due to start on my 2ww in mid December (all being well!!)

I have 1 frozen blastocyst on ice from my IVF in January, it is the sole survivor after Array CGH testing....

After hitting rock bottom and almost giving up many many times over the years I am blessed to have been previously successful and now have a 2 year old son. I have felt before I started on treatment again that I should have been grateful for the rare chance I had for having him, but then I also felt that if the odds could be beaten once then I should get back in there and take another outside chance......cause who knows another fluke might occur!! I feel so massively blessed to have been able to have this last and final opportunity to try again one more time ....  I also feel a bit of a glutton too.... I know this will be the very last time I ever have fertility treatment.... its the very very last throw of the dice ..... and that makes it all the more intense....

Good Luck to everyone .....


 
Somewhere over the rainbow
skies are blue
and the dreams
that you dare to dream
really do come true....


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
Fantastic. Just rest and get ready for those precious embies.  

Cupcake,
Good luck  

I am okay mega busy with it all. I think I will catch up properly with you all once we get to Brno on tuesday night. 

Thinking of you all..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, just a quickie - clinic phoned 3 out of 4 have fertilised - transfer Saturday at 10:30   grow my little embies xxx

Sorry no personals will catch up later I promise x


----------



## poppy40

Jules - yay fantastic news! Lots of luck for your ET & the 2ww  

Kuki - lots of luck for your trip and your tx  

Cupcake - gorgeous pic of your LO. Good luck with your FET, it must be a good one to have got through the testing  

UG - loving the smileys 

Have a great day everyone xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Thank you darling. Take extra care of you and bump. Nearly there.. So excited.. Any dates yet?

Jules,
Wonderful.. 3 darlings waiting for you..

Becky,
How are you?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Thanks Kuki  I should know a date this afternoon - will let you know xx


----------



## mooo

Jules
FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!! Go embies! 

Poppy - exciting times. 

Hi Cupcake - FET is a breeze compared with IVF fresh cycle, but the 2WW is just as nerve wracking.

Kuki . Becky, How you feeling? I have occasional ovaries twinging, but don't know if I'm imagining feeling it.

Loads work to get on with today so will keep me busy, and a busy morning, before afternoon's scan. Have that excited / terrified feeling in my stomach ......
Can't believe it is December, after failed FET in Sept it seemed so far away. 

mooo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Omg jules40 that is fab news  oh how lovely to hear that and bet you can't wait for all of three to snuggle inside you on sat  

Hey kuki  am fine and going to the clinic at lunchtime for my 1st scan after a week of Stimms.
And not long to go for you when you get to Bourne  and hope your feeling alot better.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
Twinging yes defo things are happening..
I have my scan on sat. Same here feeling all in one.. 
Lets hope we will on way to magical year!!!
Good luck for the scan.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Oh good luck for the scan.
I amfeeling a lot better. Doing my ironing as I write.
I have my day 6 scan on sat.
Hope all is well. Good luck..
I am so excited Becky.. Are you?
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki how very exciting. Good luck for the scan on Saturday. What is Brno like? is it an old town or a more modern communist built one? I am def looking into Reprofit. Sent them the form by email yesterday.

Jules, that is really good news!!! Go embies   .Take care of yourself.

AFM, I have an appt with the fertility specialist at the American Hospital in Paris on Tuesday morning. Doing ovulation tests, just haven't gotten a positive yet this cycle. I am also looking into the other clinics. I am much calmer now, almost back to normal.

Becky, Moo, good luck with your scans.   

Cheers to all


----------



## jo8

Hi Ladies

Haven't had chance to post in ages - been away for DP's birthday and then with work

Good to see that so many of us are on treatment in December - lots of company  

Sarah - can't believe you're so far on already.

Poppy - really not much longer to go now at at all - bet you can't wait!

Justine - good luck for the 'spring clean ' in Athens - hope it all goes well

Di - don't think it matters on digital if its am or pm as long as its in the 3 hour window of time for each day ( if its a clearblue)

Hopex3 - read back a bit - sorry its proving so difficult with your DH - the way forward will work itself out   

Jules - great news on 75% fertilisation and good luck for Sat

Cd - sorry to read about your dad - hope it can be treated    

Any news on Lindz -read back a bit but there are no posts so hope all is well

Isobel    if you're reading

Hello to everyone else!

Afm - not much happening here still on the cycle front - still D/r waiting for donor to start stimming - so now getting onto the 4 bottle of suprecur - heads gone but hot flushes started  

Jox


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  2 big follie 14 and 16 and 4 little after 5 day do Stimming so not bad got another 4 night of Stimming for 4 little follies to catch up till monday next scan  she think EC on Thursday  but am hoping for Friday lol.
Yes exciting but today I was nervous lol.
Not long to go for you.
Moo how you.
Jules40  good luck for sat.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I will be only a couple of days behind. So excited Becky. 
Will go and collect my ints now from Asda. And going to see Vereno on monday for a drip.
Won't have any more ints till I come back. 
Got to do my packing today. Want to know what we need so I still will have enough time to organise it all.
Clexane bruzing me or me injecting badly causing it. 
When are you having your int?
Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Jo8,
Lovely to hear from you.. Now there are 5 of us cycling.. 
Will be a lucky one please UNIVERSE!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck to all the ladies about to go thru treatment, I will pray for Christmas miracles for you all


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  what time you seeing Verona on Monday as I am seeing her Monday at 1pm with my mum lol.
Yes exciting  nice feeling eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Jo8 - you poor thing Jo, the dring is no fun at all - hope you don't have to do it for much longer & lots of luck with your tx  

Kuki & Becky - sending you follie growing vibes - lots of luck to both of you  

Kizzy - hi hun, I bet you can't wait for Mollie's first christmas. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of her in some cute christmas outfits  We have quite a few xmas babygrows for LO and DS insisted that we got him a sack & stocking for the baby too so he'll be getting some very practical pressies as he'll only be about 10 days old 

Had scan & saw the cons yesterday. LO is already weighing 7lbs and he has a whole jacuzzi tub worth of fluid in there. We even got to see that he had quite a bit of hair. C-sect is booked for the 15th so 13 more sleeps to go . It just doesn't seem real at the moment.

Have a lovely weekend everyone - we're doing lots of Christmassy things and getting our tree done - can't wait!  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh poppy40  how wonderful Xmas present you will be having  enjoy all the sleep in the next 2 week.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Oh my god. 15th is the day wonderful! Will be a great Christmas.

Becky,
I am booked for 1pm too. How are you getting there? Will you drive?
I don't know how to get there. I will be taking Lara with me.
Need to look up how close it is to the tube or any public transfer. I don't want to drive.

One my friend is in labout as we speak. And my SIL is gone into hospital for her labour. There might be two more babies in the world in a few hrs.. So excited for them. Well my friend's is we know it is a boy and will be called Robert. And he is an IVF baby. But SIL all natural miracle.

Need to eat my eggs now with my Doxy and Valtrex. Yuck..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow lol kuki  how weird  last time I drove omg nightmare with traffic so this time I am getting on train from stratford to new forest station or oxford street to west dulwich    Let me know which train you getting on.
Becky xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Just a quickie - how mad is this, I'm really struggling with the idea of my liittle embies being so many miles away and not having a daily update - somebody smack me!   x


----------



## mooo

Hey Jules - your embies will be good and snug!

Kuki and Becky - good luck with those scans.

Thank you so much for lovely kind words, my scan today went better than expected , nurse was lovely as I was terrified cos of that flippin low AMH , Anyway, spotted 6 good sized follies and another 2 smaller that may catch up, so I have EC on Monday. First hurdle over - there IS something there to collect, just have to hope for good quality eggs. Oddly enough the numbers of follies are nearly same as first cycle in 2006 - out of that I had 4 embies - hoping for similar news on Mon / Tues! Feel a bit of pressure is off now, and so proud of my ovaries dfying those mega low AMH stats and making it to EC with potentially 6-8 eggs. Time to have a relaxing weekend I think with a glass or red wine!

mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Got up early will be on 8am train to Dr. Gorgy. Lets see how the follies doing.

Julies,
You are so close. Hanging in there.. 

Moo,
Forget AMH.. You are doing wonderfully.

Today's scan should give me a good indication if all is in order. I am so scared something not go wright. But it should be okay really.

Love to you all. 

Just taken my streiods. After taking my thryrixine.. I hate it. Will take my valtrex and doxy when I am in London with a lovely decaf coffee somewhere.

Have a lovely weekend!

Kukixx


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello Everyone,

Apologies for not being particularly active since our BFN back in the summer.  I've been reading all your news (good, bad and sad) but work has been unbelievably horrendous and I've rarely found the quality time necessary to reply to comments appropriately - fleeting responses just never seem right.  However, we're now back on the roller-coaster having been told that we're 'good to go' following my base line scan earlier this week.  I started stimming on Thursday and we are aiming for EC/ET the week beginning 12th December.  I've been on DHEA since the summer, applied testogel during down regulation and will give steroids and baby aspirin a go after ET.  Other than that, everything is as before.  Fingers crossed that this time we'll have some good news at the end of it all.  Funnily enough I feel far more relaxed and positive about the whole thing this time around, so we'll see - what's to be will be.

Good luck to everyone else who is going through a cycle at the moment.  I can't decided whether it's the best or the worst time with Christmas coming up!!

Jayne


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
My scan went well. 15 folies. First ever this numer. Highest was 13 with my DD's cycle. 6-7 big ones the rest are small.
Lining is 7.4. All good to go.
Brno here we come.. Be ready!
I am on all the meds. Dr. Gorgy wants me to see 28th of dec if we are lucky enough to get to BFP but I am not sure. I would rather see him in new year for my scan and more immune drugs. 

Jayne,
Good luck for EC/ET.. Not sure about cycling at christmas as close at this. I had an awful christmas last year. I am hoping for a lot better one this time around.

How is everyone today?

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, just a quickie I am now oficially PUPO - 3 embies on board one perfect, one good (both 8 cells) and a little poor one who has 7 cells and 10% fragmentation(??) here's to      lots of sticky babies! 

Well done Kuki all looking good and Hi and welcome back Jayne xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules.
Enjoy being PUPO! This time around I will try my hardest to enjoy being pupo. Possibe my last one ever!  
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  that fanastic  lot of follie but then you did say you get load  brilliant.

Jules40  oh brilliant number and enjoy your sweetie.

Jayne  welcome.

Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Good luck Jules, don't let any Christmas stress get to you, this is what counts. Lots of        that they make themselves at home.  Fingers crossed for you.

&Good luck Kuki and Becky in Brno, they always have a lovely Christmas market in the main square there, it'll be fun!!

AFM follicle didn't grow, so have to wait for next cycle now. I was worried that these cycles where you don't ovulate are the ones that drag on and on for 40 days so the consultant gave me something to make sure AF comes in about 10 days.  I'm not waiting till the New year to cycle again!

Hi to everyone!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey think am ovulate at the mo  and think it he right time before EC and ET or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
It just feels like it.. This time I am not taking anything to stop ovulating. But Closer to EC I think that will be on wed. I will have an injections to stop me ovulating. What are you taking for it? Or did you have Depot this time?
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

I am not taking anything for ovulation as it the wipe not the feeling  but I will find out on Monday as I thought ovulation happen natural as part of the drugs I am having at the mo ( menopur and gonal f). What are you taking.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
This time around nothing. But Tuesday I will take Cetrotide for natural ovulation not to happen. I will take same injection tuesday, wed, thursday. I never done this way before. I was always depot injection before.
My tummy is just gigantic. Not going to be easy to fit into my treatment jeans.
It has been a very emotional two days. SIL gave birth a little boy. Best friend gave birth to an enormous boy. Which I will go and see tomorrow. But SIL will have to be after my trip to Brno..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jules   on being PUPO  , sticky vibes to your 3 precious embies, good luck      

Kizzy, hi hon, is it cold up there, you must be so excited about Mollie's 1ST Christmas, you was right about dopler, cant hear hb, don't think I am doing it right  

Kuki wow hon, fantastic follie numbers, grow grow follies    , when are you off to Borno , glad your feeling better  

Becky, oh hon, try to stay calm, come on follies grow     

Moo good luck for EC on monday     

Hope  , yes it's a shame we cant pop over, shame we did not meet when we were both in Athens in July, hope your DH is making it up to you tonight    

Poppy, hi hon, so close now, next weekend maybe, hope your ok , you must be so excited to have your special Christmas present early, thanks hon, that would be good of you, when your bubba has grown out of them, gratefully received  I had 12 week downs report back today, all ok, Lindz is suffering, bubba ok, but she has been signed off, pm her, she needs cheering up  

Hello Cupcake and welcome, good luck  

Jo8, hi hon, O I know dr is awful, I sweated buckets, it will be worth it, hope donor hurries up  

Moo good luck for EC on Mon     

Jayne good luck for your cycle, more christmas babies   

HMB, I have recently been to Serum, nearly 14 weeks pregnant now and in July for hysto, I cannot fault the clinic, much more advanced than St Barts, of which I went to 4 times , how did the lady die.  Irresponsible is not a word I would associate with Serum, compassionate, caring, medically 
advanced and fantastic success rates are , Penny goes above and beyond the care I have received any where else, she found a fibroid in the worst place ever, not one of my previous ivf's would of worked because of this, scanned at Barts, Essex and Herts, Spire/Buba, only one sonogropher ever mentioned a fibroid in a bad place, but the cons at Barts said was ok, sadly was not,


----------



## BECKY7

Are we not to suppose to ovualation during the treatment  am I too late to ask for cetriotide to stop that happen on Monday  or it is too late.
Becky7 xx


----------



## reb363

Becky - don't worry hun     I think you will be taking Buserelin if you are at Barts which is the same as Cetrocide.  Trust them to give you the right tx.  Barts are fantastic.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh ok thank you reb363  thank you again and yes I think so as am private with miss t this time  Just worry about the wipe ( sorry ) that is wet and slippery  As I know buserlin stop the body etc  just couldn't work out he slippery xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
you just feeling liek that. And extra wet and slippery cos there are so many eggs are getting ready that is all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that brilliant news as i would like to have more eggs kuki as I am ready too lol xx


----------



## reb363

Oh yes miss t great. And Kuki is spot on. I was always convinced I'd ovulated before ec and I never had!!


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I so hope my follies to catching up and it must be cos my stomach had swell up or it the water I have been drinking lol  and I see your sign reb  congrats on your little baby boy.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah - yes it is so exciting - am so happy to be a little family for christmas    The mid wife told me you can't hear HB until about 16 weeks - that's when they use doppler when you go for a midwife appt. - and she told me not to bother buying one cos it stresses you out, baby needs to be in right position to hear HB - once you feel movements around weeks 18-22 you will feel so reassured


----------



## jo8

kuki - thats a fab count - growing vibes for the next few days. When do you fly out?

Moo - sounds like a good haul there too !

Becky - good luck for the scan tomorrow!

Jules - congrats on being PUPO - sending you lots of sticky vibes    

Poppy - ooo 7 lbs... already - and less than 2 weeks to go  

Sarah - thanks hun - thought I'd escaped the hot flushes - had only had the headaches and waking up during the night but they started about 10 days ago and they are evil aren't they?   

Jayne - good luck for your cycle - there's quite a few of us now having a go before Christmas!

Lindz - if you're reading    

Afm - got the phonecall on Friday afternoon - my donor has been in for scan and its all systems go - hooray. So now on prognova and baby aspirin with next scan on 12th for me. Felt bit emotional on Friday when I did my meds and thought that wonderful person somewhere else is starting to stim at same time to help me and another lady try to realise our dreams..

Jo x


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Tomorrow we fly out. So very nervous.
Good luck to you as well. ET before Christmas for you?

Becky,
I see you at Vereno's at 1pm. Me and Lara will take trains upto East Dulwich and take a taxi to her house. I hope I won't get lost.

Can not sleep. Steriods working. Got so much to do. I will have take the rest of the morning drugs and get on with my tasks.. Got so much to do before 11.30. Going to be mad busy day. But hopefully will be a good one.

Have a great week all. Let it be a lucky one.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kuki  see you at 1pm as I will get taxi from forest hill as my mum can't walk that far lol and yes the steriods  aghhhhhh lol , see you later.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Is Forest hill the neareast station?
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

West dulwich and forest hill are both 1 mile to her house  not sure about east dulwich will find that out.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

West dulwich and forest hill both are 1 mile from station to her house where the other station are 1.5 mile. We are going to west dulwich on the way back as I got to go to regent park for my scan so we all can get taxi together on the way home if you like.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes that would be great. See you later.
See when and how we get there with Lara today. Going to be an experience.
Love. Kukix


----------



## BECKY7

Lol  enjoy your trip  see you soon xx


----------



## mooo

Ladies
Just a quick update from me as feeling , out of those 6-8 follies, only got one egg, so for good news from the embryologist tomorrow. Was in such shock as they only said one egg came out - was expecting at least 4. It better be the golden egg, end of the road for us. Did a lot of digging around in the ovaries to get into all the follies so feeling a bit sore now - and doing as I was told and drinking loads.Going to be optimistic and start the bullets tonight.

Kuki and Becky hope today was good for you both.

Jules - doing ok on 2ww - so hoping I'll be joining you this week, that embie is holding all my hopes tonight.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Moo, it only takes one egg for the magic to work.        and    that all goes well.       

Jo8, so pleased you're set to go with donor.  What a wonderful woman she is.  

Kuki, Becky and all about to start treatment     .

Jules, congrats on being PUPO

Poppy, not long to go now.

Sarah, so glad scans AOK.  

Hi to all I've missed.  Hope Lindz and Isobel doing OK.


----------



## jules40:)x

Mooo - sending as many     thoughts as I can to your little embie   to keep you sane - let us know what happens tomorrow I'll be reading every hour to see how you're doing xx

Kuki and Becky - hope today went well, felt like I'd be intruding in your conversation if I commented earlier 

 to all for this rocky, rocky road we all travel xx


----------



## reb363

Mooooo -hope it's the golden one.  I'm proof that one is all you need so keep believing. X


----------



## mooo

Thank you all so much - it's goig to be a long night I think.      for this golden egg. I know it can happen, but just such a blow after so many follies..
Sorry for the me post - just a bit stressed.



x


----------



## urbangirl

Moo don't stress because some cycles are just like that, you never know what you're going to get till you start, I really hope for you it turns into a great emb,  and better one good one than loads of less good quality.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  lovely to meet up and Lara is so cute  and hope you 2 got home well and safe  have great trip  tomorrow and enjoy.

Got 3 good follies and 2 are half way but need 2 little to try catch up all the way so not ready for EC as she think 5 more night of stimm till Friday but another scan on Thursday and hopefully EC next Monday  so not long to go for me.

Jules40  how are you  and hope your enjoying being pupo.

Thank you ladies 

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Wow! I missed a lot this weekend, lots of good activity with you all  

Moo, I am praying for your embie  , it must be the good one, selected by the embryologist.

Kuki, wishing you good luck on your trip to brno. Such fantastic news about your follies--impressive   . I got an email reply back from Reprofit-- they suggested donor, haha.  I responded that I am not interested, I still have my own eggs, double the norm for my age, and women have babies over 40 in my family. We'll see what they say to that, hehe.

Jules, hope you are staying zen,  

Sarah, thanks so much. I was really thinking of Serum as first choice if I had to leave France, as it seems to be the clinic with the most personal touch, best dealing with over 40s, and fantastic at doing extra tests and really looking carefully to find problems to solve. As I said before, all i know is what my doctor said which is that this French patient died. She had 3 embryos transferred for ET. Don't know the exact reason for the death. I didn't ask as I was too shocked and couldn't believe it about Serum. I may ask the doctor at the American hospital tomorrow, see what he says. Anyway, congrats on your healthy pregnancy   

Becky, I hope you are ok and have figured out whether or not to take meds or not.  

I have my meeting with the new Doc at the American hospital tomorrow morning. I am trying to be prepared for him to be a disappointment/low expectations from him. This way, I may have a pleasant surprise. I am def sticking to my guns. 

Cheers


----------



## Jayne1007

Good luck for today mooo - fingers crossed  for a diamond encrusted golden egg!!


----------



## mooo

The one egg was a good one and we have an embie

Thank you all for so many     

hope you all have a good day - I need to concentrate on work ..... ugh!


----------



## jules40:)x

Moo       well done mooembie 

When is your ET? x


----------



## mooo

Thanks Jules (phew!!!) ET is tomorrow, so hoping will be up to 4 cells by then.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Moo, that was a good, super, duper egg, that'll go on to be a super duper embie!!!!


----------



## HMB

Hiya, just got back from cons with new Doc at American Hospital, very nice guy. Am Hospital did IVF on 40 somethings as a trial research for 3-5 years, but stopped, 1-2 yrs ago. Some pregnancies but zero babies born. They don't do it for 44+ yrs old now. After looking at all my results, he is going to do a hysterscopy to see if there is a polyp etc, on Thursday. Also DP and I will be doing the regular tests again (bloods & sperm), probs to see if there are any changes since we did all that around May/June. He offered to do IUI. It's pretty cheap here! He would do the IUI and also give me progesterone to take after, probs pesseries or the equivalent. I had asked about the possible problem with progesterone in the 2WW. So this is more than the other guy did or offered to do. I think I'd like to try it. Any of you know of ladies in there 40s succeeding with IUI? I will have to look around the FF site for a possible thread  . We had a pretty good talk about the potentialities of IVF. I know that it can work for ladies our age, you all are concrete examples  . He agreed about the logic that having an embryoligist examine and select the good eggs and well as doing DNA testing should improve the chances. He said it is still a mystery scientifically why the success rate for the embies to stick is so low. Need to send them back to the lab to work, eh?  . Oh and I asked about Greece/Serum. He didn't know anything about it. He did mention Spain as having decent experience for the over 40s. So I don't have any more clues about that case at Serum.


----------



## Daisychain1985

MOO          FANTASTIC NEWS, so happy for you, come on the super embie  

Kizzy hi hon  , must be such a fantastic feeling knowing there is going to be 3 of you this year at Christmas,   we all have the same next Christmas, I will try doppler in a couple of weeks, not stressing too much   well just a bit, feel sick today so a good sign , bubba is still there, roll on week 18 , have you the snow  

Jo8, hi hon, the hot flushes are so evil, never done down reg before, always done SP, that was a breeze compared to dr injection, it will be worth ut, just you see, good luck with your scan on tues    , you are right your donor is a fantastic person an angel indeed  

CD, hi hon how is your Dad doing now, hope all is good, how are you are you fit to burst  

HMB, hello good luck with wherever you go for tx, wishing you all the luck in the world, never give up hope, dreams do come true  

Kuki, hope the travelling was good and you are on the way to being Pupo very soon  

Hello, Justine, Poppy, Di, Lindz, Neema, Gladys, LJ


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi,

I was doing ok but DH came home in a foul mood last night and said I should stop going on about it, we know the chances are about 20% and so I should get HIS hopes up!    Still in a mood this morning and has huffed off to work saying why don't I go to the gym that 'he is paying for' - so here I'm sat in tears, this is hard enough without DH being an a*sehole  

Sorry for me post, hope everyone is doing ok, I just want it to be 17th now!

Love and    to all.

J xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh jules40  so sorry to hear about your DH  maybe he is nervous about the whole thing as much we are  I am sure when will feel bad soon as maybe there is a problem at work and he is taking out on you.
Just ignore him  and keep up with your positives  go for walk or something .
Moo  good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Jules, I am so sorry, men can be really daft sometimes  . Can you send him out for an evening with his buddies or to watch football or something? As BEcky said, stay positive. Do some nice mellow yoga or something  

Thanks Sarah. We are thinking about IUI. Also we are still thinking about going abroad and yes, Serum is very much on my mind. Take care of yourself and your little bean


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks HMB and Becky, am a little calmer now!   xx


----------



## Mish3434

Aww Jules     just ignore him hun, he is obviously stressed and I do wonder if men ever think before they speak    xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jules - men!   good luck for 17th    


Sarah - don't stress hunny!    Doppler's are evil    I did warn you LOL    there are so many noises going on in womb just now - mainly the HB gets mistaken for the blood rushing thru placenta    When is your next scan? Is it 20 week one? Oooh they should be able to tell you sex for deffo then!   Yes, it is lovely to have our wee miracle Mollie for Christmas last year - mad thinking that last year she was inside me and now she's here and we know her! lol does that make sense? xxx


big hugs and good luck to all you lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
Well this morning went well. Dr Stepan is a dashing one.. Gorgeous. But annoyed a lot with his resistance for 3 embies transfer. He says everything looks so great. He cannot risk me getting pregnant to triplets.. For god sake; I am 41 and it is my 8th go. I had my first 3 embies transfer when I was 36 and only 1 was okay to stick for the long haul.. I dont think I will ever be so lucky again.
Well my fight goes on for 3 emby transfer. He said we'll have the same conversation when we meet up for emby discussion. He said he might allow it if Ihave average embies.. If they are great ones, he will only put 2. He keep going about how little I am and if i get 3 implanted I will end up loosing them all etc.. 
Uterus is 10.5 already. Follies are looking great. More than 15 in there now but 5-10 are nice size. So lets see what happens. My aim was with lower dosage of Gonal-F to get about 6-7 good eggs. I really hope we are not going to lack on quality..
EC is on saturday morning. Tomorrow I will have my Ovitrelle shot at 9pm. 7.45 at the clinich on sat. Very early start but hopefully we will come to the flat and chill rest of the day.
We are going to see a friend of mine tomorrow. So it will be a day out for us.
We have decided againts going to Vienna after all. Dh thinks will be far too much for me.. I should just chill relax and get ready for ET. Dr. Stepan want to do ET on wed not tuesday. Wed afternoon we fly out.. Not sure if it will be too much but we'll see how all it goes.
I am still very excited. And Positive. lets see how long it will last. 
Me and DD were so tired. DD had a couple of rides. We had nice lunch and came home. Slept rest of the afternoon.

Jules,
Ignore him and just get your PMA!

Becky,
How is it going? Any dates for EC?

Moo,
ET has done?

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Moo - over the moon for you   

Carnivaldiva - just read your signature and so thrilled for you too. What an amazing 2012 you will have. I wish I could do it all again.

Jules -    (and ignore DH - stress makes us all say bonkers things during the wait)


----------



## mooo

PUPO! Thanks for some lovely words ladies - very supportive of you, it's been a rollercoaster week. CD LOVING the dancing elephants!!!

Another anxious wait for the embryologist to tell us about quality, but he was so lovely, and said it looks lovely, all good. Transfer went fine too, so now just hoping to have a few chilled days. 

Jules - my DH went a bit odd and even packed a bag to go away for a few days - he didn't go, but I think the stress does get to them too. Sure he'll calm down, in the mean time, gt your fill of trashy TV!

Kuki and Becky - looking forward to hearing you'll be pupo soon.       all goes well with EC and ET for you both.

xxxx


----------



## Jayne1007

Hello one and all,

Hope that you're not getting washed or blown away today - it's certainly blowing a hoolie out there!!

Jules - I hope DH has sorted himself out now.  Mine's a bit funny at the moment - I think it's because he feels totally out of control and, apart from the obvious, really can't do anything to help.    

Kiki - I hope that you manage to win your battle for 3 embies, fingers crossed for you.

Moo - Good luck, hope all is progressing as you hoped for.

AFM - had 7 day scan yesterday.  Two good sized follies on both sides with possibly a third on the right hand side.  Not a great number but much as before and we keep telling ourselves that it's quality not quantity that counts!  At least they're a little larger than last time around which probably explains why I'm feeling more uncomfortable than before.  We go back on Saturday for our next scan and will hopefully then find out when EC will take place.

Jayne x


----------



## HMB

Hiya,

Jayne, what is the dosage you are taking of stimms? 4 is pretty good. They are going to stimm you for a few more days, right?  

Congrats Mooo  

Kuki, stick to your guns! Impressive number of follies, you may have some to freeze too


----------



## HMB

Oops I forgot to add that I went for a hysteroscopy this morning. I have think mucus and a polyp on my cervix. Doc wants to operate to remove   . But it won't be until January as he will be on vacation very soon (I always get the Doc's that take super long vacations   ). We did decide to do IUI, but that will be after this first procedure, so maybe Jan but more likely Feb. Will know more Monday after my meeting with the assistant about admin and scheduling.

Cheers to all you pregnant ladies


----------



## Jayne1007

Hi HMB,

I'm on 450 of menopur and stimming until Saturday at least.  I'm feeling quite relaxed about the whole thing, but probably because work is so awful at the moment that I haven't really got time to dwell on it!!

Jayne


----------



## HMB

Great Jayne, always best not to spend much time thinking about it  . 2-3 more days can add more. It will be fun for you to see on the next scan


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I have got 5 big good follies and 2 more nite of menopur and gonal f then trigger sat nite and EC monday  Oooooooo  getting all exciting.

Kuki  ooooo getting all exciting eh and put your foot down for your 3 little embies and enjoy your trip and good luck for sat.

Moo  enjoy being pupo  ooooo.

Jayne  not long to go before you reach up itch us ladies.

My DP having sperm retrieval on the day of our EC and I was told to have sex 2 day before EC for him to have a better sperm before the retrieval  It that right ?

Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi everyone, sorry have read all your posts but not long back from London and DH will be back soon!  

Just a quickie - I'm now 5dp3dt and this morning I had a little spotting and some AF type crampyness -- nothing major but just that dull, sicky ache type thing . . . . . . . . . 

Any thoughts, I'm hoping impantation signs but trying not to get carried away . . . . . . . HELP!

J x


----------



## justineb

Jules - congrats on being PUPO! could be implantation  fingers x

Becky - well done on those follies

Kuki - goodluck for saturday 

Poppy - you got a date yet?

I now have thyroxine 25mg and  am off to Serum for hysto next week.

Hi everyone else, especially Sarah, Di, Isobel, Lindz, Hopex3

Justine b x


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
Lets hope it is.
Becky,
Did my trigger tonight. A bit nervous but okay.
Justineb,
Good luck with hysto...
HMB,
Hysto should defo help.

We had a long day. Absolutely Exhausted now.
Will write tomorrow longer.

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh wow kuki  how quick was that lol  enjoy drug free tomorrow and now relax
Becky7 xx


----------



## Marie1970

hi everyone i have been busy with the stimmimg and egg collection on Monday. Didnt hurt at all i was asleep!  Just wanted to update emptyied 9 follicles one was a shell so only got 8 eggs. 7 fertilized and today D3  there was 1x8 3x6cell 1 x 7 cell 1x5 1x4 the first 4 are excellent the last too probably 2 slow to make a viaalbe pregnancy so they are seeing what tomorow brings tho i am willing the slow ones to catch up!!   im expecting a call tomorrow but hoping its a 5day transfer    lots of praying!!!! if a 4 day i hope i can have 3 transferrred as the embroligist got a bit snotty at the retrievel when i wanted detials of numbers my age group can transfer and what the stats were and she said well no matter we dont just let you have them just can you can.  i dont want to risk hagher multiplies clearly she thinks im an acu mum in the making! as if id stand a chance of triplets at my age even with 3 blasts. tho i know it happens id rather risk twins in trying for a pregnancy not triplets at the same time i DO want this work I am not getting any younger! sorry just preparing my self for battle tomorrow anyone ever come up against an embrologist or clinic refusing to put the numbers in that you are allowed not i am not talking about prefect blasts i am talking about d4 tranfer of good embyos. Any advice or experience would be great! good luck to to everyone! summer


----------



## HMB

Hiya

Summer, Sounds like you have some good eggs, hope all goes well in the next couple/5 days   . How soon after the op to remove the polyps did you start tx? I will be removing mucus and a polyp found by the hysteroscopy yesterday, in January (my Doc is leaving on a long vacation, so can't do it in December  ) 

Kuki, all systems go for you  . Sounds great. Thanks for your words about hysterscopy. I beleive that operating will only do good too  . 

Good luck Justine on your hysteroscopy. Kinda hurts, some cramps, for just a few minutes. I should have taken parcemetol beforehand. But really, no big deal and it's such a relief to know what's really going on in there!

Jules, feeling better today?

AFM, just wondering how long I will have to wait after the operation to remove the mucus and polyp before doing IUI, any of you know? I finally told my family, or at least about the hysteroscopy and that it's to see if stuff is causing pain, blood but also if a prob for pregnancy. My Mom picked up on the last bit  . I guess she hadn't assumed it was over for me. I will tell them, I think, before the IUI. Don't want to tell DP's family as his father passed in April and his Mom had colon removed due cancer 2 years ago. I don't want to add to her worries and depression. All these bills and med costs happening before Christmas has blown up my budget completely, ahhhhhhh.


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
I was 36 and asked for 3 great embies of day3 embies. and got pregnant to twins. But only one was healthy.
Now I am 41 and will again demand 3 embies transfer. But might have to be a 4day transfer as Dr I want to do the transfer is not available on day 3. I did have day 5 perfect blasts in the past and none implanted. So there is no logic to it.. 
Still there are so many unkown as far as the treatments.

Becky,
You will be just behind me this rate. Lets hope lovely twins for each of us!!!

I am abit scared about tomorrow. Hopefully it will be okay.

HMB,
I really lost the account of money side of things.. DH hates it.. I see as I preparate pay and pay as long as we get there..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  don't be scared  you will be fine and exciting for you and it would be fab to have twin or triplet if our 3 embrie doing well  and good luck for tomorrow and will be thinking of you and tom for tomorrow xx

Hi summer  my cons didn't have any problem with me having 3 put back in as there was no argue or disagreement just she was happy if I wanted 3  but she is lovely though so I am gona have 3 put back in when we have our 3.

HMB. Tell me about it re money before Xmas and we just had 2 floor extension and hopefully kitchen and en suite will be ready for next week then they gonna do family bathroom after Xmas  then Xmas present  aghhhhhhh but I have promised myself not to let that effect me lol.

Last stimm tonight  woooooo as my stomach too bloated and I had to borrow my DP jean lol

Becky7 xx


----------



## Marie1970

Thanks HMB The polyp was discovered during the 3D SIS in clinic. I had the hydroscopy on the following thursday while on the Primulet and my period started 2 days later (as it was due to) and then i started the stim injections another couple days later so pretty quickly. The con said it was fine I treble checked this with him. I actuallt got it done in the clinic and i had 8 removed even tho he only saw one in D sis. the biggest being the size of a raisin the doctor said so they were small i guess you can have bigger ones. My con said he wouldnt continue the cycle without them being removed. as apparently it SERIOUSLY hampers success rate. Hope that helps! you´ll be started in no time! 

Summer
xxx


----------



## Marie1970

HMB im confused...you had a hysteroscopy that  revealed polyps that you need another hysterscopy to remove. Is that correct? usually they remove them when they are there... BTW removel didnt hurt as i had light sleep sadation. maybe you were awake?

kuki good luck tomorrow!  

becky7 im moving to 5day blast tomoro    and they said they WILL NOT  give me 3 blasts on my first IVF even if i am 42. too scared to insist simply in case they are right and I end up with triplets.  im too frightened id lose them all...by being greedy.   But this con has been amazing i really trust him he spotted so many issues straight away, thyriod, polyps, immunes even proscribing Growth hormones during stims to get me those extra eggs that were lazy and he believes it has improved the quality of the eggs. never even heard of this before! so if he really insists on 2 only i will listen THIS time. hopefully its the only and last time for us ALLLLLLLLLL!!!

Crossing my fingers and toes for everyone! 

Summer
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
Good luck for ET today!   

Becky,
Can not sleep. So nervous. I will so much happy once they take them all out and come home. Sooo hungry too..Roll on next 5 hrs..

Let it be a very lucky one for everyong. Please Universe!

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Good luck to you Kuki and Summer!     
Hang in there girls!
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
How are you? Thank you hun..
How is preciuous?
Will you come over to UK in the new year for your new cycle?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hi Kuki we are doing fine thanks!. Mireille is growing and getting a mouth full of teeth!! I'm coming back over to the UK in the new year to hopefully make some frosties before it's too late.   I'm not ready to try and get knocked up again but if I'm lucky maybe I'll get something to freeze. 
I keep reading the thread and cheering your ladies on from the sidelines.....sending lots of      that you get your babies! Hang in there! 
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Very good idea! Go for it..  Big kiss to Mireille!
Thank you hun.. Yes we need all the support we can get.. It means a lot.
Time flies.. I remember when you were pupo! 
Life can be just amazing.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## handy1

Hi ladies

Can I join you? I just turned 43 and I am trying soon for number 2. I have a five months old girl from my 2nd IVF attempt and got my bfp at 41 or just a few days before turning 42. 

I am like Alexine I want to do it now before it is too late. Also I didn't have lots of follicle. And my successful Ivf was with one egg only.

Handy


----------



## jules40:)x

Just a quickie did a test this morning (v early I know!) and got two lines hoping and     it stays that way - not trigger left over because I did a test a few days ago (for that very reason) and it was neg 

Hi to everyone - sorry can't stop DH is cross that I tested   (but cautiously happy!)

Love all

J x


----------



## HMB

Yippee, Jules !!  

Summer, I did the hysteroscopy on Thursday. I will be meeting with the Doc's assistant next Wednesday to schedule the procedure to remove the mucus and polyp. He gave me the photos from the Hysteroscopy, but it doesn't have the measurements noted. I will be doing the procedure to remove in January with anesthesia. Will know more on Wednesday. According to your experience, I will guess that the Doc will operate on me during the first week of Jan, before Jan 11 when my AF is due approximately. Then he could start me on stimms if he plans to have me to them for the iui a week- 2 weeks later. It would be all over by mid January. Just a guess for now. 

Kuiki, hope you are not too tired after being up in the middle of the night  

DP is going to give another sperm sample this morning. He got himself all worked up about it last night, oh brother  . I reminded him about how much poking and prying I have been thru for the past 6 months to get him to chill out  . Jeez it's not like the hysteroscopy is like getting a massage!!

Cheers


----------



## BECKY7

Omg jules40  your 1 week early from testing and sound like twin eh  whisper congs xx

Kuki  what you doing up early as leat EC is very early xx

Summer  good luck xx

Tonight trigger nite at 7.30pm if I remember it lol.

Becky xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jules,
Fantastic news!!!! I am so delighted with you!!!! Defo twins!!!!
What a wonderful day!!!!

Becky,
You won't forget!... I have harvested 17 eggs. I really can not believe this. My most number was 13 when I was 36 year old. Co Q En 10 and Maca did the trick for these I think. I took my meds and vits religously. That is the only thing I did different. A few reflexology. No Acu.. 
I have to say it has been hell painful. Hell and back with bowel movements. I so do not want any more of those. Lets see how the day goes. I have to get fit for Wed morning. 

Handy,
You give me hope.. Lovely to hear it.. Let it be another lucky one for you.. Good luck..

I need to call clinic between 1-2 find out how many fertlized. I think 10 will be okay. Rest will be too small or emature..

Love to you all.

Thinking of you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  you poor thing but then not surprising if your in pain with 17 eggs  that is amazing and let hope them all will be fertized  and you rest up for Wednesday  Co Q en 10 didn't do anything for me and I haven't had maca  just few bits  as couldn't keep taking load of med lol.
Hear your news tomorrow afternoon  ooooooooo 
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hey Kuki - that's amazing! Hope they are all mature and you get good fx!!

Jules - hey that sounds like you have a BFP!! Wonderful news!

Goodluck to everyone else in tx

Hi to all lovely over 40s ladies

Justine xx


----------



## mooo

Hey Jules - that is def sounding like twins or even 3!!! Has to have worked hun!

For both my BFPs I have spotting around d 6, but with my bfn I got no spotting. Currently on day 4 and PANIC setting in, as no sign of spotting yet.

Kuki amazing eggies - good luck tomorrow chick

Becky, hope trigger is ok  and good luck for Monday - hope it goes smoothly

I know we all try symptom spotting but have any of you ladies who have had BFPs had that without spotting (implantation) after 5-7 days? Getting some nagging AF pains, but I know that is okay at this stage and may be just ovaries recovering from brutal EC.

mooo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey mooo  on my 1st ICSI I didnt have any spotting but did get BFP  and the Reston my 2nd  3rd  I did have spotting but end up having AF with BFN.
Good luck and when it your test.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
I had spotting with my twins. But the other two nothing. So every pregnancy is different. The docs say sometime there is a bleed but it just does not come through. So we won't know.
Please try to relax.. I so know how hard that is. But go and get some happy hormons going in anyway you can.

Becky,
Trigger was okay? Must be excited. Good luck for tomorrow!

Justine,
How are you feeling?

AFM; I got up very early and walked down to clinic. 15min. And got my Gestone injection done on my bottom. And back. Had a bowel movement this morning. Was not bad at all. But was so scared I have to say.
My doc wrote last night. And out of 17, 16 are mature.. I am still in state of shock.. We find out at 1pm more about how many fertilized. This time we are having PICSI-ICSI...

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  that is amazing 16 !!!! Wow  and what is picis.

I done my trigger last night  ooooo and got to be in my clinic tomorrow morning at 7.45am.

Hear from you later kuki xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

PICSI is a machine uses special light to collect good sperms. I wanted IMSI but they don't do it in here. Dr. Stepan has explained as IMSI is a subjective process they use PICSi as it is objective. I am hoping it will help to our rubbish sperms.

I cannot wait to find out how all it went.. Trying to be patient. But not my strogest point got to say..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Ahhhh I get it  and me too  but guess if we were working it would be different to keep our mind of it but understandable eh if we pay alot of money for it  Only few hour to go lol xx


----------



## HMB

Oh my goodness some much happening oover the last 2 days, haha  . I have been reading and I know I had comments and questions, now to see if I can get them all  

Kuki, congrats! that is so amazing 16 good ones!   . Thanks for explaining PICSI and IMSI. I wonder if our Doc will do something like that for IUI.  .  I don't understand why you are having problem bowel movements  . Is it from a particular medication or hormone they gave to you? I never had that with stimms or trigger, but haven't taken anything else. Anyway, I hope you feel better from now on. 

Becky, Mooo, Jules, crossing my fingers for you all   

Summer, forgot to ask before: what is a 3D SIS? What's hydroscopy? Is that the operation to remove polyps and mucus from the cervix? Did you have local anesthesia or general? What is Primulet?

cheers


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - way to go!!!! Fantastic!!! Thinking of you all xxxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki, WOW, super fertile lady     you get your early Christmas miracle, one of those embies will be your new baby     

Becky good luck for tomorrow    

Poppy, wishing you all the very best for next week, when you meet your little boy, lots and lots of love     


Hello hope,kIZZY,LINDZ,,JO, JUSTINE, CD,MOO HMB, GLADYS,LJ, HOPING


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Thank you hun. Another half hr to find out how they all did with the sperms.

HMB,
17 eggs collection and GA are the causes of painful any movement in the tummy.

Hope*3,
Thank you hun. How are you feeling now?

Becky,
I have stoped Clexane for 2 days. And started yesterday with my new immune med. And gestone done by the nurse. She does not hurt at all but following day still bloody painful.. You have stoped your clexane right?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
11 fertilized. I am happy. Need to call again tomorrow same time to see how they are all doing.
Embryolog thinks we should have transfer on tuesday. I totally agree but my doc won't be in that day.
Now I have dilema to find a doc. I will talk to my doc to see what he thinks.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Kuki - fantastic news on your embies, amazing you have so many, hopefully enough for some more siblings too  Lots of luck for your ET & the 2ww  

Becky - lots of luck for your EC & for fantastic fertilisation  

Sarah - thanks hunny  I'm getting nervous now, having some very bizzare dreams  How is everything with you? Are you having a gender scan or waiting til your 20wk scan to find out for sure?

Hope*3 - hope all is ok with you & DH 

Mooo - I've never had any implantation bleeding so think it can go either way. Sorry that's no help at all! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Justine - lots of luck for your trip to Athens & hysto - when do you fly out? CS is booked for 15th, I have a lot of fluid in there so they wanted to let the baby's lungs develop for a few more days. I'm 4th on the list that day though so possible it won't happen til the 16th. Will try and post on here as soon as I have any news. The flowers are still looking beautiful btw  xx

HMB - good luck for your op 

Jules - fantastic news on your BFP!!   

Handy1 - congrats on your DD! Lots of luck for your tx - I never have many follies either but as you know it just takes 1 good one   

Alexine - good luck with making some lovely frosties   Have a wonderful first christmas with your DD

Summer - are you PUPO? Great news on your blasts - lots of luck for the dreaded 2ww  

Jo8 - how is everything going? You must be onto stims by now? Keeping everything crossed for you  

Sorry I can't read any further back but lots of luck to those currently cycling and on the 2ww .

CD - how are you doing hun? Not long to go for you now either  x

Love to everyone , still got a few more things on my list to do before Thurs  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki ha ha that wicked  Will you go for blast if it come to it  and I think I will start my clexane on the night of my EC  and my DP has had done that for me on my bottom and it didn't hurt 1 bit but the next day OMG lol  and I will use gestone on the night of my EC too along with my steroids and baby aspirin etc.

The only problem I got is I got EC tomorrow morning at 7.45am  I normally take my steroid etc at 7am  do I take it before EC or after EC  aghhhhh can't belive I didn't ask about this.

Hi everyone. Hope you all are well and thank you for your support.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I did not take any of meds till after EC. GA is heavy on body already. I wanted my poor little body to cope with that one first than deal with the rest of the meds.
I did have gestone injection just after.
Good luck for tomorrow morning. I will be thinking of you.. Sending billions of positive energy..
Love.Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you kuki  and will take my med and lev after my EC  and hope they will take 5 or 7 follies out of me.
I have been so sleepy today  god know why that happen and thankful my DP will do the cooking tonight  bless.
Hope you rested today and are you flying home after your ET.
Becky7 xx


----------



## mooo

Good luck for tomorrow Becky 

Kuki - fab news - looks like time for celebrations soon

I'm still pupo and keep counting the days. Not bought any HPTs yet and holding out till OTD . 
Seriously getting wound up about whether there will implantation spotting - but thanks for your words Kuki, I know every preg is diff, but in 2 BFPs the spotting was def there, so I'm seeing it as my body's way - going to drive me crazy i think.

Jules - hope you taking it easy.

All Christmas shopping done, cards written and stamped to go, decs up - it's lovely and Christmassy - just need one thing to top it all off!

moooo
x


----------



## justineb

Kuki - that's amazing you got 16 mature eggs  hope you get a great number of strong embies!

Becky - good luck for your EC!

Moo - welldone for staying away from evil pee sticks! Hope you hold out til OTD

J XX


----------



## BECKY7

Moo  look at this way  you spotting twice with twice BFP  they may have been girls or boys and without spotting may come with the opposite sex  if you know what I mean  like having girls make my mum belly Huge but having boys make my mum belly small    Hope that help as I wouldn't want any spotting in future for me and thank you.
Thank you girls.

Becky7 xx


----------



## mooo

Becky 
Thank you - that is a really good way of looking at it - my BFPs  DDs! 

Mooo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dearest Becky,
Thinking of you my friend. Hope it will be nice and easy.

Moo,
Don't worry implantation.. We just don't know what is happening in deep down. All we can do is stay positive and hope for the best.. Believe that it is going to happen. When is OTD?

Justine,
Thank you hun. 11 fertilized. Doc is happy with it. Et will be tomorrow as I want a 3 day transfer. 5 day transfers are not good for me. We will find out how many still going today. I think it wlll down to 9-8 today.

Reprofit is has a very high creteria for their freezing. So I don't think we would be able to freeze any but it will be interesting to see what day they make it too. They usually hold on to embies till day 6 and freeze. Tomorrow morning we will have best 3 going back in. And wait till friday if any will be strong enough. I doubt it very much. They don't even do it on donor embryoes. 

I have tummy ache.. Weird one. Like upset tummy. Not sure why. I am feeling worse than yesterday. I want to feel well for tomorrow. 

Love.Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, Becky, Julie and everyone else tx or PUPO good luck.

I agree with you Kuki regarding COQ10.  I took it and FertilAid last time and got 8 eggs and 4 grade A embies.  I also had pain before EC.  Felt bloated, but was prob ovaries.

Take care all and good luck Poppy with CS


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Friends,
My embies are ;
1*5cell
8*4cell
2*3cell
2*2cell
I can not believe it. Now we have 13 going. But of course I know last 2 are mega slow goers..But still with us.
ET will be tomorrow at 3pm. 
I am ecstatic.
Love.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

fantastic! good luck Kuki


----------



## dyellowcar

Wow! What an exciting time it is at the moment on the thread, lots of exciting news.

Kuki – congrats on a bumper crop of eggs and well done at 13 fertilising. FX they keep dividing for your ET. Is it tomorrow? How many will you transfer? Hope you win your disagreement with clinic over transferring more than 2. Hope you soon feel better. I should think they have bruised you inside from the EC.

Poppy – lots of love and best wishes for 15th/16th. I’ll be thinking of you. Bet you can’t wait to meet your LO. Is your DS getting excited too? An new little bro for Christmas!

Mooo – you  don’t always get implantation bleeding for it to have worked. The majority of women don’t get anything. FX crossed all is going ok and little embies is sticking.

Becky7 – good luck with EC today. Hope you get lots and lots.

Justine – best of luck for your Hysto. PMed you.

Sarahessex – how are you feeling? The miles stones keep passing by safely! Are you looking to know if LO is a boy or a girl on your next scan, or are you keeping it a secret?

Jules – 2 lines looks pretty good if your testing when trigger is out of your system. FX for you.

Hopex3 – how are things with you? Have you had any more discussions with DH or is his head firmly in the sand?

Kizzymouse – I bet you are looking forward to your first Christmas with Mollie. Are you having an easy one? Or dashing about so everyone gets to see her?

CD – How are things with you? Not so much longer to go now.

Jo-8 – how did the scan go today? Do you think you’ll be PUPO in time for xmas? 

Hi to Neema, Summer, HMB, Alexine, Handy 1, Jayne and everyone else.

AFM – not had a LH surge so far this cycle and as I’m on day 19 it’s probably unlikely! Not sure what’s going on really! Carried on with the BMS just in case I missed the surge or it came early but not got any hope for this month so will have to look towards next cycle to try again. 

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## handy1

Hi 

Kucki good luck with ET . Your embies are doing very well. 

Poppy good luck and hope everything goes well. 

Becky 7 good luck. 

Moo ... The 2ww are really worrying but hang in here and hope it will be a big BFP. 

AFM I made my appointment with the lister for mid January and will see when to start. 

Love

Handy


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  ha ha that fab news eh even though I don't really know which grade number is good etc  And good luck for tomorrow and hear your news tomorrow.

They manage to get 6 out of me  woooo and now got to wait for the call either tonight or tomorrow morning.

Thank you ladies for all your support.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Hope you are feeling okay. Not so sore.
Lets us know how the phone calls.
Come on little embies get jiggy!!!
I still have so much pain. I hope it won't muck my transfer.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yeah I am sore only on my side not much on my stomach  and are you not taking anything for your pain  as I do remember I was in pain when they took many out  and bet you can't wait for your sweetie to tuck in with you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck Becky


----------



## hopehopehope

Becky  - good luck xxxxxx

Kuki - I am AMAZED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I assume you will be taking the others to Blast for freezing??

Dye - DH head still in sand

Unfortunateyl my sis in law found out today at age 35 her amh is only 2.6, anyone know anyone with bfps at this level? She has just had mild endo removed and possibly has a luteul defect - typically nhs doctors havent taken day 3 tests, they got fsh and E2 randomly, so she has toget them done al over again. Also, noone told her that day 21 is only day 21 if you ovulate day 14. Poor medics in this country make my bloody blood boil. I desperately want her to get pregant, if i cant have a baby then the next best would be having another niece or nephew i can dote on . 

love to all xxx

Ps Ovulated yesterday on day 14 which is a good sign after 6 months of wayward periods. Also managed to get jiggy yesterday too, so fingers crossed, even at a month short of 44 it could still happen naturally - couldnt it??


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki good luck with ET tomorrow, fab embies,    to your remaining embies,   there up to freezing  

Becky, good numbers,     to good fertilization tonight,  

Kizzy hi hon  , super cute pic of Mollie  

Di, sorry your nat try was not good this month, good luck for the next one  , I am ok just usual scared to death worrying  , gender scan booked for next tues, not good at surprises, need to know, pretty sure it's a boy  

Hope, ,sorry to hear about your sis, I'm sure women of less than 1 have babies, good luck with nat go this month, so all good with DH then  

Good luck Poppy , not long now CD, hi Lindz, glad your feeling better, , Gladys,LJ, Neema, all lovely ladies so nearly Chrismas, time off work and lots of chocs to scoff


----------



## jo8

WOW  -loads of exciting news

Kuki - go girl go!! Thats fantastic - what a bumper crop and they are all going strong - godd luck for tomorrow    

Becky - here's to lots of action in the lab tonight  

Jules - very tentative congrats - are you going to test every day till OTD? 

Poppy - good luck for this week - can't wait to hear the news!

Justine - best of luck for the hysto on Thurs - when are you flying out?

Di - thanks for asking about the scan - sorry you didn't get a surge this month but then again those sticks aren't perfect!

Hopex3 - nice to hear from you - pain that DH hasn't changed his mind. Is your sil going down the assisted route too or trying naturally? Someone that cycled with me on my first go got BFP with<1 AMH

Handy - good luck on round 2 - glad you've got the appointment booked - you're living proof to us all it only takes one  

Moo - hows the 2ww going?    

Hi to Sarah, CD, Lindz, LJ, Isobel 

AFM - scan went well today - donor all set for ec on Wed (its come round really quickly suddenly)and my scan ok - lining only 7.6 but triple layer and still a few days to catch up. Any ideas what I can take - think its pineapples but is it the juice or actual fruit   . Fingers crossed we'll be having t/x by the weekend  

Jo x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jo fantastic news, pineapple juice and 5 Brazil.nuts a day, good luck


----------



## HMB

Good luck Becky and Jo      

Kuki, so hoping that you start to feel better. The pain sounds awful  . Your embryos sound like champions


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  all 6 are fertilized  wooooooo got to go back on Thursday at 12.20pm  wooooo.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Is there an accredited organization or website (not blog) that rates/compares the different clinics around the world for IVF for particular ages using own eggs? Haven't found anything.


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Wonderful news. !00% fert. Meaning grate quality eggs for sure! Weldone you.

HMB,
You need to looking into it by one by. And they it face value the % either. They do lots of tricks for the results to look good.
I think there is a certain standard for clinics. The rest is totally up to you. You have to build your own treatment with the help of the docs. Information is power. Just read up and process it than find a couple of specialist if need be to get things done for yourself. 

I am feeling just a bit better. Grateful. Went to clinic this morning for my gestone injection. They were so busy. Now I know why they are doing transfers in the afternoon.

Very nervous. Will have 2 hrs chill time. Should help. Some meditation and Zita west cd..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  you have no idea Ohhhh I am so so happy they all are fertilized and so looking forward to have them all tuck away inside me and hey will call us again tomorrow to find out about blast  and still little sore but good to hear your feeling alot better today and that your ready for your sweetie this afternoon.  I almost forgot to take my clexane and gestone last night  aghhhh  and my DP done the gestone for me and didn't hurt  still doesn't hurt today. I take my injection in the evening and notice you take your in the morning  Does it make any different  evening or morning?
Will be thinking of you today xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
No it does not. When i was in Turkey I used to do it in the evening. Here clinic does it in the morning. So I do it in the morning.
I don't know how I am going to do my gestone in UK. I don't think I can trust DH to do the injections really.
Thank you darling.. I need to calm down.. But the butterflies just won't go away.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

I know the feeling of DH to do it but I was surprise my DP done well on me and I did see the lady on u tube who will show you how to do it alone  As for butterflies how wonderful feeling and I am pretty sure you will be fine xx


----------



## poppy40

Kuki & Becky - wishing you lots of luck for ET & the 2ww    . Kuki - did you persuade them to let you have 3 put back? 

Jo8 - good luck for great fertilisation & your ET     

Sarah - let us know how your scan goes next week - how exciting! 

Hope*3 - re your SIL there are a lot of stories on FF about ladies conceiving naturally with AMH's of less than 0.5 and also getting a decent crop of eggs with IVF with AMHs of the same level. The luteal defect may be worth her getting some proper advice on - perhaps IUI could be a good option for her if ttc naturally isn't working? I think ARGC's IUI rates are actually pretty reasonable compared to most clinics. Lots of luck for a natural BFP for this month    

Di - thanks hun  - yes he is unbelievably excited bless him, we are counting down the number of sleeps! Will try & get on here to post my news as soon as I can. Did you test in ams & pms for your LH surge? When I was doing my natural FETs I did quite a few months of LH surge tracking  I def had some cycles when I'd get a surge in the afternoon but had had no sign of one that same morning. Always worth doing lots of BMS just incase you catch the right window 

HMB - I don't think there is to compare clinics worldwide, it might be reading the overseas boards to get a feel for a few of them.  A lot of ladies are heading out to Serum as they seem to be getting good results.

Handy - let us know how you get on at the Lister - did you do your last tx there too?

Mooo - good luck for OTD - when do you test?  

CD - thanks Hun  Have you finished work yet? Have just spent a few days sorting out DH's expenses for his tax return - typical man he'd just thrown all his receipts for the year into a carrier bag and there were literally hundreds of them  No way am I doing them next time 

Had a really good pre-op appt at the hosp yesterday so feeling a bit less anxious as MW went very thoroughly through my entire notes & ran a few extra tests. She is going to flag up a few things with the operating team due to complications I had with my emerg section with DS. Really need to finish packing my hosp bag & sort out a few last minute bits and pieces.

Love to everyone  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Yes I did. Having 3 to transfer. We will be leaving at 2.30. So nervous.
Wishing you good luck with C sec. Nothing like a planned one. Brilliant.
We will wait for your great news in here.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Poppy and Kuki. Serum certainly does seem to have a good record with the ladies of FF. I have looked up a few different clinics over the last year to see about their experience and success rates. The IVI Spanish clinics do have a good reputation (esp with my Doctors here and other friends), but it's not easy to find  details about their successes. They do have experience with women up to 50, that is known...anyway, I'll have to start printing out pages when I find some facts. I can't memorize all this stuff  . Doctor recommendations mean a lot to me, as do actual cases of success. With my new Doc, we will be doing progesterone (probs pessaries) during the 2ww. I will talk to him again before the iui about any other suggestions. The 2ww is a bit of mystery--difficult to tell if there is something I can do to help but if it's weak progesterone or HcG, we can do something. Everything else is great with me except of course the reduced number of quality eggs due to age. 

Good luck today!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Poppy - just popping by to wish you all the best for your c section - it will be so much different to your first one    Have you picked a name yet? oooh exciting a little Christmas bundle of joy for you  xxx


----------



## alexine

All the best for your section Poppy! Exciting you are going to meet you little one soon! 
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
2 more sleeps than not much sleep but just joy for life!

Becky,
How are you feeling?

Ladies, I am pupo with 3*8cell non fragmanted darlings. Grade 1! I still have another 4*8cell non fregmanted. 1*6cell with some fregmants. and 3*5cells. The others too slow. They will try to freeze if they meet to cretria. Tough one. Lets wait and see..
The transfer was easy. Wonderful experience. DD and DH was with me there.. Seen all on big screen.
It has been such a great trip and treatment. Lets hope we end well. The OTD is 27/12/2011. Tooooo long. I will start testing on wed onwards. See how we go..

In Istanbul I used to lie for hr. Well in here 20min. A bit quick. And we walked to our rented flat from clinic. 15mins afterr sitting down in the reception for 15mins. A bit weird but there we are.

I need to walk up to the clinic for my geston injections as we both don't have the guts to do it ourselves.. Wish I could.. 

Very tired. Will go to bed at 8. Will talk tomorrow. Over all what an amazing day it has been. Thank you so much for all your support. Could not do it without you all.

Love.Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - congratulations on being PUPO ! Fingers crossed for you xx

Becky - wishing you lots of luck for ET . 

Jo8 - great news you are ready to go as well.

Poppy - keeping everything crossed for your C section on Thurs, have sent you a PM.  Will be thinking of you!

Goodluck and big hellos to everyone else, I am flying to Serum tomorrow.

Justine XX


----------



## poppy40

Kuki -congrats on being PUPO! My LO started off as a 3 day 8-cell 

Thanks for all the lovely good wishes   He's had a name for a little while now ever since I caught parvo. Got my choice on that one  

Will post when I can xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Dear All,

Well done Kuki - enjoy being Pupo!  Becky - hope all goes well with ET.

AFM - had EC yesterday which resulted in a disappointing 4 eggs.  Overnight two fertilised and we head back tomorrow, hopefully, for ET.  I had such high expectations with the adjustments made to my treatment this time.  I'm just hoping that both embies make it through the night and that at least one of them turns out be be our magic bean. 

Good luck to everyone else who is currently awaiting EC, ET or OTD - I might be a relatively 'quiet' member but you're never far from my thoughts.

Jayne x


----------



## dyellowcar

Just a quickie. 

Kuki - congrats on being PUPU. Lots of sticky vibes.

Jo-8 - a hot water bottle on your tummy until ET. Supposed to help with blood supply. So pleased all is going well.

Poppy- sounds like your MW is being thorough. It's a planned Cs so should be smoother than an emergency one . Bless DS, how cute that he is counting sleeps til he meets his little bro.

Sarah- cant wait for your news from your scan.

Becky- lots of dividing vibes for your embies.

Jayne- good luck for ET tomorrow.

Hopex3 - sorryDH is being tough. Fx for your SIL- awful news for her.

AFM - very odd as no Lh surge, thanks Jo and poppy for advice on that one. I'm spotting today and it's only day 20. Too early for AF but don't want to get my hopes up for anything else. IYKWIM

Love to all
Di x x x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all I am officially declaring a   - I did a clearblue digital this afternoon (I was nervous cause the others were first morning urine) and it came up with that lovely word 'pregnant' but even better (or maybe scary) it came back with 2-3 weeks since conception and it has only been 13 days since collection - I guess that means my HCG is a little higher than would normally be ??

Anyway I'm looking forward now, am as bloated as a pig though and needed to buy some new trousers for my interview tomorrow!

Sorry for lack of personals (but I am supposed to be researching the company I'm going to an interview at!) but KUKI and BECKY - all looking good, JAYNE - remember it only takes one!

Love and   to all xx


----------



## Mish3434

Huge Congratulations on your BFP Jules, it's looking good    how many did you have transferred?

Shelley xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Jules - yayayayayayayya       - what is your age?? Fantastic  news, dont think the CB thingies are that reliable so dont panic yet!!

Kuki - PUPO - and this time its going to bloody work!!!!

Dye - dont want to be a downer, but i started getting cycles like this over the summer. NO LH surge, then spotting, then AF really late, but never a bfp. I decided to test the whole month until i got a pos ovukation stick, ended up getting one on something like day 22, then AF a week later. What was really weird was that i got CM on day 9/10/11/12 etc.  Peny at Serum said it was anovulatory cycles due to reaching a layer of bad eggs. Last month and this month i have gone back to normal, ovulated on day 15 this month. SO eggs are prob better. 
Specialist said each month would reflect the quality of eggs, poor eggs equalled very long cycle as they took ages to mature and were often crap by the time they got there.  Sorry to be merchant of doom, but dont want you getting excited like i did. 
In my August cycle I had a teeny tiny bit on spotting - like half a tiny drop - which i wrongly mistook for implantation as AF didnt arrive for 3 weeks after this. Then in September I had a days bleeding a week before Af and only 2-3 days after Lh rise. 

Hello to all my other lovelies out there - big hug - xmas is crap without kids and i am really feeling it


----------



## HMB

Congratulations Jules !!  

Kuki, it all sounds wonderful  . Take care, and try to get a little rest.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies...been taking a break from all things tx related but had to pop on to wish Poppy all the best and to wish Kuki, Becky, Jayne and Jo-8 happy news from this cycle.

Well done Jules!!

Will catch up with you all soon

LJ x


----------



## poppy40

LJ - thanks for thinking of me hun . Good luck in the NY  xx

Jayne - keeping everything crossed you have 2 great embies this morning  

Jules - huge congrats on your BFP!  

Justine - have PMd - have a great trip to Athens & good luck with the hysto 

H*3 - big hugs hunny  this time of year can be very hard  xx

xx


----------



## HMB

Hiya, just wondering what is the preferred HPT among you all? At my pharmacy, when I ask for the most sensitive one, they give me CB digital. I'm in FRance, so I'm not sure First Response is sold anywhere.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Jules,
Fantastic. Yes high HCG. But it does not mean much really. I had the highest HCG with my last pregnancy and there was one. So hanging there tight till the scan. I am delighted for you.. Just enjoy now..

Poppy,
What a wonderful christmas is going to for you!

LJ,
Hi ya.. how are you?

DI,
After my last treatment I did not ovulate for 2 months. Before that 3 months. Time your body needs..

HMB,
I always use the cheap Tesco ones. And they are great to pick up the line on day 8.Faint but they still do.

Becky,
You are quiet. You okay?

We are getting ready to go home. Can not wait to get home and start christmas preparations..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

I just ordered Pregtest on amazon--10 tests that detect 10iu for under 6 €  . Cheaper than 1 CB digital from the pharmacy! If that are not great, doesn't matter for that price


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I have got those too. But I have one CB for the main OTD. But not clinic OTD. Which is 27/12. Too late. I will do my digital on Christmas day morning. But I will know well before that anyways..
Good luck.!
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, wow! You are going to test on Christmas day? I think I would skip that one, test the 24th or 26th..... . If not preggers now, I'll doing ovulation tests on Christmas, on the sly  . Will have to be sneaky at DP's Mom's house!


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I will do my first test on wed next week. Which will be Day 8. I will know well before Christmas Day.
You enjoy DP's mum's house!
Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Hi Girls!

Jules FANTASTIC well done you.    

Kuki  - you're PUPO - hooray! good luck and     

Becky, guessing you have had ET and now PUPO too - hope all went smoothly     

Jayne - 2 is double the chance with one embie     

Poppy Good luck for tomorrow, Elective C-S is straightforward, so try and chill and rest as much as you can tonight, tomorrow world tips over and life is never the same!

AFM feeling a bit      I'm beginning to feel a bit let down by just having the one embie  - it's another 7 days to OTD . Sure with our age having 3 gives really good chance .  I've not bought any tests as want to hold onto that hope for a while longer.  Still no implantation bleed, and not really having any symptoms at all - except think I'm coming down with the cold that DD has. ugh , and can't even take lemsips! First week of the 2ww is always easier than the second week.
Need to think positive, and usually I do , but just keep thinking the odds so low with only one embie.


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
I have 3 friends have got pregnant with one emby. And 2 is over 40s.. So if it will stick.. It is going to stick!
Please stay positive!!!
Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Thanks Kuki, just like everyone else on this 2ww, wishing I had a crystal ball! - think coming down with a cold is making me a bit   

Wrapping pressies tonight, so hope to jolly myself up a bit!

x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jules a great big         on your BFP.  I bet you must be smiling from ear to ear!!!

Kuki, Moo and soon to be Becky congrats on being PUPO.  Just try and relax and keep calm.  Non heavy lifting girls   

Sarah, hope scan goes well next week.  Keep us posted

Jo8 wishing you all the best and sending     for ET.

Poppy wishing you all the best with CS.  I haven't any firm names yet, so you're very organised.

AFM, all well apart from aches & pains.  At work for another 2 weeks (LO to be permitting).  Just tired now all the time.

Love to all you lovely ladies


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  thank you  got my day 3 transfer tomorrow at 12.30pm  and am still waiting to find out how they all are doing  and now I feel like I got cold coming  aghhhh as I am still in bed lol.

Kuki  that fab news and great grade  oh finally eh to be pupo and hope you will enjoy it and let meet up soon and have good flight home x

Come on moo  snap out of it and stop reading too much into it as we only need 1 embie  as like kuki said 3 egg transfer but still have 1 baby  so try to enjoy your sweetie and stay away from the sticks.

Carn  thank you and hope your well.

Jules  OMG haha congrats  enjoy.

Poppy  not long to go.

Jayne  how are you  hope you had good transfer today.

Anyone I miss  hope you all are well and keep warm.

Becky7xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Congrats Jules   


Sticky vibes to Mooo and Kuki and Becky too ( have you had ET? sorry )


----------



## kizzymouse

and Jo 8 - you are cycling too? Argh I can't keep up sorry girls so will send a HUGE positive hug and thought to you all    


Poppy - not long now xxxxx


----------



## AMC

Anyone using clear blue monitor


----------



## AMC

Sorry wrong board


----------



## HMB

Moo hon, really, don't symptom check. There's no point. Just do some relaxing activities until a day you can test  

Thanks Kuki. I will test this cycle on Friday with my super sensitive (10ui) cheapo tests  

Had my appt with the Doc's assistant. The operation to remove the thick mucus and polyp will be on Jan 3. No   without a condom starting next week until the operation . General anesthesia, I think. I meet with that Doc tomorrow. I will be doing it in the clinic where Carla Bruni just had her baby   . The assistant said that the IUI would NOT be immediately after, I will rest my body for one cycle. So the IUI will be during my cycle that starts around Feb 6. I will probs be doing stimms for it. She didn't know about the pessaries, but the Doc already told me that we would do progesterone. I want all the help I can get!!

Cheers


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I am having my last hot bath before the ET tomorrow.

Hey kuki  how are you  hope you had good journey home.

Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

HI ladies!!!

CD - do you think baby might come early?? Wish you lived closer so i could come round for a cuddle baby , not you!!)

Kuki - so hoping you get the bestest ever xmas pressie xx

Moo- I had 2 embies - bfn, 3 embies, bfn, 6 embies, bfn.  Alexine - one embie BFP (it was you wasnt it A?) Stop it!!!

Becky - good luck for ET honey  

HMB - think positively - clean sheets!! sorry tmi!!

Hi to LJ xx
Any news from Jules?? is it 6??


----------



## Daisychain1985

hI kUKI  CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO    , wishing you all the very best for the  ,  

Jules, hey hon FANTASTIC        , well done, good luck at your interview  

Becky, good luck and best wishes for tomorrow      

Justine good luck at Serum, all the very best, the hysto with Penny is the magic start to motherhood  

Poppy         good luck for tomorrow, eagerly awaiting the good news and pics,  

LJ, lovely to hear from you, take care and hope to see you back next year   

Di, hi hon  , you just never know    , hope you get a lovely surprise 

Hope   , hope 2012 is  a better year for you       

Moo oh hon, hang in there, so hard the 2ww, take care and keep busy, sending positive power         

CD, HI HON,  , take it easy, your nearly there, lots of love  

Hello, Kizzy, Jo8, Lindz, 

Hi ladies, feel pants got a killer sore throat, feel rubbish, thought too good to be true to avoid all the colds going round, off out on works Christmas party thurs and Fri, 

hope you all stay positive , there is going to be some fantastic good news on here soon, Poppy, moo, Kuki, Becky, Jo, whoohoo to JULES for starting the snowball rolling


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
Please take extra care of you and bump! Enjoy parties of course..

We are home and went to bed at 9pm last night. And had been wide awake since 5am. So now I am up and about. Tummy still sore but okay.

Today is day 5. My embies should be in blasting!.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Good luck for today! Thinking of you!
Kukixx


----------



## handy1

Congratulations Kuki for being Pupo and keep well during the 2ww.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  thank you  xxx

Will write up more later as got dogs to sort out before we eave  xx


----------



## Gladys07

Sarah - I am just getting over mine, very hard when you can't take anything.  Keep hydrated.

Becky Good luck today

Kuki - Congrats on PUPO xxx


Hello everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mooo

Thanks everyone for such positive words - I had to have a word with myself yesterday, so sorry for being a bit of a downer. Feeling more PMA today! Still not bought Pee sticks though - def not til next Tues. On positive side, think my cold symptoms are going again, hopefully I won't be coming down with it!

Anyway - good luck today Becky - hope you enjoyed that last hot bath! 

HMB hope meet with doc goes ok, mabe I'm weird but the 2 Gen anaesthetics I had were lovely - that lovely floating off feeling!

mooox


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
When imlantation happens you body produces symptoms like cold/flu. Just stay positive..
You are so disiplined. Weldone you.. I could never wait that long.. 
My sister was try to tell me to wait till christmas eve.. I don't htink I can ever wait..

Ladies,
did my bottom injection with my sister help by myself. Cannot believe it . I did it.. Wish I had bought some more when I was in Czech. Stupid me.. I thougth I could nto do them.. Very silly.. 

Dr. Gorgy I will try to go and see on 28th if we have a positive. He will do progesteron test as well as HCG. I can ask more of them but I think it is impossible to get soem in UK now.. 

Becky,
Sending      .. 
Kukixxx..


----------



## HMB

Go Moo, go !  

Kuki, you can't get more HCG & progesterone tests or the shots in the UK? 

Just got back some test results. Looks like for the most part, I have no naughty bacteria in vagina. It says that I have (translated from French) 'numerous lactobacillus' and 'numerous colonies of doderlein'.  I THINK that is good, but will try to get the Doc's office on the phone and get them a copy. My generalist gave me the prescription to do the test, so the fertility Doc doesn't have the results.


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah, sorry you got the cold    You should get offered the flu jab now xx


Mooo - I felt like I was getting the flu just after a small brown bleed 2 days after transfer - I felt so rough! But it was cos my precious girl was implanting - good luck to you and all the PUPO ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I was told to use Gestone injections (100 a day progestoren). But impossible to get hold of in UK. These last lot I have got them from Istanbul. I will have to carry on with my crinone gels.

For tests did you read Agate's bible on immunes? Read it study it and if you need any questions. You can ask her. She is just amazing lady. Our true guru!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Above should keep you busy for a few weeks.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies 

Am a pupoooooo  finally got my sweetie tuck inside me  and there are 2 cell 8 grade 1 and 1 cell 6 grade 2  so so happy and the test is 2 week from today  and I amgonna take 1 day a time  And thank you for all your support.

Kuki  how are you.

Moo hope your feeling alot better.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
You have your 3 darlings back in. PUPO!!!! Enjoy!!!
Lots of love to you 5.  
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

congrats Becky X


----------



## BECKY7

Oh 1st time in months I had lovely long dark deep nap  Ohhhh lol becky7 xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Congratulations Becky7 and welcome to the 2ww.  

AFM - had 2 day transfer yesterday of 2 embryos, both 4 cells and of a good quality (4/4 & 3/4).  Having pretty much carried on as normal last time when we got a BFN I've decided to take it easy this time but am already beginning to climb the walls at home!!  Somehow I don't think that I'll keep it up for long.  

Jayne


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie to say harry Joseph arrived at 11.05am today weighing 8lbs 14ozs. He is beautiful xx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg poppy  that is so quick  Oh congrats  and enjoy Harry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Enjoy every single second! Thought of you all day.
Wonderful news. Welcome to our world Harry Joseph!
Big kiss!
Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Poppy, enjoy these early days hun xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki, Congrats on being PUPO, is your OTD in your signature block correct?

Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434

Becky and Jane, Congrats on being PUPO I'm praying I see a lovely run of BFP's on this thread xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

poppy- well done !!! have a wonderful Chrsitmas with your new family xx


----------



## reb363

Congratulations Poppy         - big boy!! Enjoy every precious minute.
......And very excited for you Becky


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  my partner just told me that we had assisted hatching  which I didn't know  duh  and my lower back  Ohhhh ache and my arm ache too.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
I can not sleep. Got up at 3 and could not go back to sleep..

Poppy,
I am sure it was just an amazing night for you last night. 

Becky,
I had assisting hatching in my old Turkish Cycles. They were mad on it. Come to Reprofit they are not. I was dissioppointed. They said they will only use it if need be and till this day no idea if they did or not.. I would love to have it.
Oh poor you.. Just rest.. lie down and chill. Don't do much.. My tummy still swallen and painful. Not sure if it is Neupogen side effect or just usual EC.. Who knows.. 

Mish,
They gave me 27th of december. Madness. In Istanbul they always do blood test on day 12. So I gave myself christmas day OTD!    I know cheeky!. But I never make it to OTD.. Always Day 7 onwards testing for me.. 

Jane,
Good luck. 2WW I hate. I actually cope better with waiting for the scan if blood test okay that. When it is not it is just a torcher..

I am going to do my cards and wrapping presents. And as I do them I realise I still need to get a few things. Don't want to go to shops. I can not walk properly anyways.. And don't want to drive.. 

Today we have suprise birthday party organise for my darling daughter. A friend of mind doing it for us.. Was a lovely suprise to find out on wednesday on to way home from Airport. My DD just adores her DS who is 8. I am sure it was his doing.. 

At 11.30 we have santa show at the nursery. I will defo go to that. And DH will be with me too. It will be his ever first watching DD performing. 

Feeling very peaciful and happy.

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Big congratulations Poppy!!    
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Popy congratulations and how wonderful up have him here before Xmas xxxx


----------



## handy1

Huge congratulation Poppy.


----------



## kizzymouse

Welcome to the world Harry Joseph, love the name, well done Poppy xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no kuki  I am not having that sort of problem yet re not sleeping well  hope it will calm down and you will have a nap.
So you telling me assited hatching is a good thing then as thought we need to look at grade and cell number.
At he mo I am getting heartburn  had it all night  treadful feeling.
Wishing Lara a happy birthday and what a wonderful surprise from your friends  and enjoy as snowing is coming  yepee.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
If they are okay chromosomly the rest is history. And unfortunately at this stage we do not know.
So we are going to be positive and hope they are all okay. And come to us nicely..
Thank you darling. Lara's birthday was 7th but we could not celebrate it with friends cos we were away. We were in taxi and had a phone call from my friend try to tell me in codes that there will be a suprise party for Lara. We ran out memmory card for the camara. So Tom this mornign will go and try to buy one for 11.30 show.. Madness realy. Always the same. Ran out when you most needed. 
I am hoping sleep will get better but probably won't..
I don't mind.. I just read and write a lot when I am not sleeping.. Best time in dark and nobody is around.. Lovely..
Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

wonderful news Poppy, well done! Good luck to the ladies who are PUPO


----------



## HMB

Congratulations Poppy    . What a joyous Christmas it will be !

Kuki thanks for the link, indeed tons of reading. 

AFM, I thought AF came yesterday, a day or two early. The HPTs still hadn't arrived in the mail. It started with brown then red.  But frankly, it reduced to only having a drop or 2 of blood since last evening. I know that my cycle was strange in July following a stimms cycle. Also I had the hysteroscopy exam last Thursday and a vaginal sample taking this week, which can cause spotting. But I am supposed to do CD 2 or 3 hormone testing now!   Not sure what to do. So I think I will just have to go out and buy a pregnancy test to make sure. I really don't want to go to the lab on Saturday  .


----------



## carnivaldiva

Congratsulations Poppy!!!!  Take it easy and enjoy the addition to the family.


----------



## HMB

BFN so off I go to lab for bloods and managed to get an appt for scan of the cyst at 3pm! All will be done today, phew!!


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy - Many many congrtulations to you and DH on the safe arrival of Harry Joseph.    

So happy for you and you're new addition to your family.

I bet DS is super excited at finally meeting his brother.

Hope you are not too sore after CS and are taking as easy as you can with a new bundle of joy.

Becky - congrats on being PUPO

Jayne - congrats on being PUPO

Di XXX


----------



## LJyorkshire

Poppy .. Congratulations Hun! My nephew is an HJ too and I'm sure DS will be a cheeky adorable monkey just like him as he grows up! You gave me so much support after my first failed cycle ..thank you. No-one deserves it more (except me and every other lovely lady on this board!)

Lola, Becky and Jayne...you are brave ladies on the 2ww heading for Christmas. By next Christmas you could be singing carols to your babies...hold on to that thought 

Putting tree up tomorrow..will try not to think of everything I wished for this time last year and focus on it being a better year next year God-willing

Love to all

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you ladies  I got bl##dy heartburn for the last 2 night  what do I take  can't belive that happen on the day of ET  And did any of you carry on take antibiotics from EC or stop at ET.
Becky7 xx


----------



## reb363

Sorry HMB.   


Becky - yes I stopped antibiotics at ET.  Heartburn annoying - you can safely take Gaviscon, during 2ww (and when you get your BFP     ).  Not sure if you are on steroids but that's what did it to me and I lived on the stuff.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Sorry  

Becky,
I have been told to use Doxy till OTD. After that I will be on a different ABs on and off 5 days basis. Dr.Gorgy's immune treatment. What Ab you taking? Yes just use Gaviscon. In 2WW is fine.

Today a lady from Reprofit has got her positive. 6dp5dt. I have got so excited for her.. I met her when I was out there...

Please universe let us have our Bfps too.

Had 7hr sleep. Bliss.. But was up for 1.5 middle of it. But at least I went back to it.. Sleep thing is going to be difficult to manage.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  yes it doxy I am taking but only for 5 day from EC  so got 1 more day with it  and I did buy gavison yesterday but gt too scared so went out and got lemonade  but that didnt seem to help  as never had heartburn  so god know where that coming from  as it really burn up whatever I put in my mouth  aghhhhh  but I will have gavenison today as gong to meet friend for lunch and I want to eat something lol  Got all my plan sorted to stop myself from going crazy  and to help time flies for me and us ladies.
Good to hear your almost ack to normal sleeping pattern.
Hey reb 363  thank you fr your advice too as think I carry on with AB as only 1 more day and yes am on low steriods and baby aspirin  And I will take gavison  as it is painful  but don't care if that is a good sign  but I think it way too early eh as it only day 2 3dt  lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I have already start going nuts on it.
Enjoy your day!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Yeah a bit early   but don't worry about gaviscon at all - I used to drink it from the bottle.  Only thing I was told not to do was drink tea/coffee.  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey reb  thank for the tip  and when you say no tea or coffee  it is because of heartburn or general xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Avoid tea and coffee for heartburnt.

I take thyrixine and pred in the morning an hr between. Always eat something with the steriods. I leave Doxy and Valtrex with my some food about 2 hrs later that.. Lunch time I take my calcium and foclic asid. I take 4000. 10 pills. and my vit D. With big lunch.. For afternoon tea I take selium b6 b12. At night again with dinner doxy and valtrex. I try not to leave anything at night. Cos my heartburn hits me at night.. I think it is to do with fat content. I attent to eat big meal at night. I should nto really.. 
I have to say since taking preds I am eating like a pig. Non stop. Just had a sousge roll and veg pasty. Should have lunch about at 1ish.. No sure what to eat than.. Probably cup of soup.. I have heard the Reprofit Acu Gru told ladies to drink lots of warm liquied. Not cold. All warm. Even water.. Well I strugle with warm water but I try to drink lots of soup. Well at least once a day.. I hope this helps..

Reb,
How are you doing? Ready for christmas.. Special one with precious. Big kiss to him.

Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Becky, did you try drinking hot water with fresh lemon juice? That is in a book I have. Seems to help for me before and during AF.  

Thanks Kuki and reb. I'm not upset about this AF. Of course it would be awesome to get a BFP on a natural cycle right after getting kicked by one doctor and before the other one operates or does iui  . 

My AF is actually strange this time. Not so diff from my nat cycle following my first stimms cycle in July. Unfortunately this means it can screw up my hormone test results  . Not for AMH as it doesn't matter which day for that one. I did the scan yesterday, not an antral follicle scan, to check on cysts resulting from my OI cycles this fall (I didn't have any cysts before this!). THe Doc said it is not a clearcut CD2, lining hasn't broken down enough etc., so not the best for the purposes of the scan. Nevertheless, he thinks he saw enough. My ovaries are bigger. My right ovary still has the cyst (endometriom??) but it is now a size that is not a problem 14mm, he says. It also has produced 3 follies anyway at 5, 4 and 2.5mm--go righty! haha. The left now has a cyst but the type that disapears v quickly on its own of 23mm. Also there is a follie of 10mm. That doc said I could get preggers this cycle--no inhibition from cysts. 'Course, we will be obstaining/using protection due to the operation on my cervis set for Jan 3. I'm afraid i will have to redo the Oestrodial, FSH, TSH, and LH as the timing is not really correct. That's ok, I can do it on the Jan cycle for my new fert Doc. For the law here, we had to do the STD tests. Don't think it matters when you do those....Looks like doing the stimm/OI protocols really woke up my right ovary, it only had 2 follies and was smaller on the antral scan last May/June.

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
it sounds ovaries needs abit time to blanace things out.. Than you can get your tests done to see the true picture.
And hopefully ready for IUI after that.. All very exciting for early next year!.
Start taking vits now.. Good luck!. 

When 2WW you should avoid lemon or orange or any other asidic fruit. Not good for embies implantaion. And avoid high strength vit c goods. Not good for immune  problem ladies.. 

Need to do wrapping but find it difficult to sit anywhere.. Can not sit ont he floor. can not sit on the chairs.. Argh...

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Diesy

Kuki - hope your 2WW wait is going swimmingly


----------



## Kuki2010

Diesy,
I am going nuts already. Try to keep busy but difficult. You probably gathered from writing on every board..
Are you on 2WW?
Kukixx


----------



## Diesy

Aw Kuki    I can only imagine!  No, I'm not on 2WW, I should have been going for Tx next week but still recovering from my op and Xmas was getting in the road.  I may be nutz next month    It's the 2 slowest weeks ever, isn't it?        Sounds like it's going well though - gooood luck!  xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki have you tried wrapping presents on the bed or just standing? You poor thing!! Thanks for the advice  . I am continuing to take all 3 Zita west supplements + will get a refill on agnus castus. But since I am not doing TX or TTc this cycle, I WILL indulge in Christmas pleasures. If some french fois gras and or lovely smoked salmon comes my way, I will have some. Idem for champagne, good white wine etc. Will stick to the 0-5 glasses/week rule tho. During my OI protocols this fall, I did more like 0-2 glasses (no white wine)/3 weeks  . I'm also going to run every day this coming week until we leave for Ireland on Thursday. DP went to work today, so I managed to sleep 10 hours!!!! Yippeee!!!


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  Your very busy lady with all your med  And why can't you sit  Are you feeling anything yet.

I take my steroid and levthyroids and aspirin around 7am then breakie around 8am then doxy around 9 am then banana and brazil nut around 11am then lunch around 1pm then all my vitamin and 5mg folic and calcium and royal jelly zinc selm around 3pm then dinner around 8pm then doxy at 9pm but this will be the last doxy.
All day yesterday my stomach been given me gas  and cramp and spasm  and nw nothing  aghhhh not even a twinge  arggggg  pls twinge come to me  and I am still checking on my small boobs lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Oh just enjoy Christmas in every sense.. Enjoy!  

Becky,
The gas stage will pass in a day or so.. I am just okayish now with it. 
I don't know what is sore. But something is sore. My tummy is hurting. I think neupogen I dont' know really what is.. Long periods of sitting in any position gets uncomphy..
Try not to listen to any twinge but ah.. I am so bad at that.. Side of my bottoms are hurting from gestone. Tummy is hurting from clexane and neupogen injections.. I am running out spaces on tummy. No more bottoms injs though.. Thank god.. My cheecks should recover in 3-4 days..

I am still happy state though.. Which is good for me.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

hi all    


Becky - not just heartburn, I think it's the caffeine that they are keen for us to avoid.  I once went in to Barts with a big paper coffee cup of peppermint tea and they thought it was coffee and were really cross with me   


Kuki darling - I am so so so thinking of you and have everything crossed.  Feels like we've been ffriends for so long now and I don't want to leave ff until you have your precious.  I feel so totally sure that you will and am hoping beyond hope that this is the one.


Max is just great - loving the Christmas festivities, eating like the hungry caterpillar and I've been told by the HV that he is a bit too big and I need to cut down on his milk    BTW I still have numb patches from the gestone but worth every stab   


HMB - only 5 days and you are off to Ireland - fun    


Lovexxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning friends,

Another not good night sleep. Well 9till1 than was wake for 2 hrs. Managed to go back for jus under 3hrs.. And that is it.
I pulled something in my tummy while trying to go back this morning. AFter that I thought I just got to get up.. Had enough.

Reb,
Yes please don't leave me. I really hope this is it.. I need all the help I can get. Last night thinking in my midnight sleepless hrs. I had my trigger 8th of dec. Today is 10th day. It should be out of my system by now no? Breasts are tender still. But that could be progestron too. Argh.. I hate 2WW.. Hate it.. I prefer to wait for the scan.. It is so much fun that this not knowing if magic is happening. 
Max will be on the move soon, he will loose all the weight. Don't cut his milk. Let him enjoy as much as he can.. DH used to call Lara obese and he used to geneiunely worry.  But that is what happens.. They get fat so much than so very skinny.. Well I have to say our little girl was mega mega slow with her movements.. It was a worry for me too. Later I found out every child is different and some active some not that bothered till they are ready..
I want to organise a meeting up day trip for our EEs in 2012. Well the ones in UK.. Maybe we can have the others with us on the net or something. I would love to do that.. Got to research and see when and where.. 

Becky,
I only drink decaff coffee. One a day. I carry my decaff in my hand bag. Yes I know very sad. And one tea a day.. None caffein.. 
How are you feeling today? I have ulser and a coldsore. Although still on bloody valtrex. So annoying. My body is reacting to embies already.  Worried about that. Hope you do not have any of these.

HMB,
We go on friday to Essex! Gosfield! I love it in there. Next to woods. There are 4 dear family lives. We watch them all the time. They come over for food when we are not around. Well we hide so they can.. Just beautiful.. 

You know what friends. Cannot believe only 5 more days and christmas eve!!!! I am trying to enjoy the sprit.. But my mind is just playing the awful trics of locking itself to poxy emby sign watching.. 

Hope you all have a lovely sunday.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Reb and Kuki  

I can't wait for Christmas! Actually, I consider it Christmas now, with all the deco and things happening. . Going to a Christmas Party with a swing band tonight. Kuki, the deer sound so lovely. I am hoping to pet a sheep in Ireland . Each time I go, I try, but they always run away! We will be on the water in Donegal, there is a beautiful shore walk. We plan on doing a a few drives and walks to see different things like parks and scenery. Of course, will probs go visit DP's aunties, gotta get them some chocolate  

I only normally drink a max of 2 cups of coffee/day. I have reduced that to 1 some days. During OI this fall, I would skip days of coffee, esp during 2ww. Although if I got a headache, I would have one. During AF, I drink hot lemon water sometimes, helps with cramps etc. After this cycle, I'll go back to my more careful program. I have 2 cycles to go before IUI. Meanwhile, will read more about the diff progesterone etc one can take and finish contacting Reprofit and IVI clinics in Spain about a potential IVF cycle that could happen in April/May. Probs need to rest a cycle after the iui. Still on the fence as to whether IVF is worth doing or if I should just do iui a few times. Also, need to see what my Doc is going to do about the cysts that developed from stimms. 

Stay relaxed and happy, all you PUPO and pregnant ladies


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning HMB,
Oh that shouds so lovely. Will be great hols.. 
I think the same.. Christmas is now and lets enjoy.. I love it.. 
If they don't use so much meds for IUI youdont' have to wait for long at all. You can just move on to next cycle. But all depends what ovaries are looking at the time. 
It is great to have plans. I could not do it without them. But I lost the account how many times I had to change it.. Specially this last cycle. It was a nightmare.. We have got there in the end.. Lets hope it is going to end well.. So worried it won't..
I am going for a midday branch to friends.. I will leave at 11pm.. Need to get out of the place. My head hurst from it all. she has full house withkids.. they should keep me busy for a few hrs..
Love. Kukix


----------



## BECKY7

Morning kuki  oh you poor thing for not sleeping well  but it that a good sign or not  as I still get up few up for wee. Sound like you got another busy day which is great to keep your mind of it and not long to go now eh and have a lovely day.

I still got sore boobs on the side of my boobs  and I do feel so tired in afternoon that I had to have a nap  and still got heartburn and burping  and all night while sleeping on my stomach  feel like something going on there 

all that I thought was a lovely signs till I read gestone does give those side effect  aghhhh  hate all the sign now that been playing trick with me.

HMB  oh how lovely to hear all your Xmas plan  and sound like the perfect plan  as we are going to Devon on the 27th dec  and shame we couldnt go now as I don't trust leaving the builder doing their work on our house when we away  incase they made mistake lol.

Going shopping early today  incase I need a nap this afternoon but it look so so cold to go that early as I don't think I am ready to get out of my bed lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Enjoy the shopping morning.. Good idea so you can just chill in the afternoon..
Now will call my friend and see if I can go to hers ealrier.. I am going nuts with watching for signs..
Got to snap out of it.. 
Enjoy your sunday my cycle body.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

PUPO  ladies get as much rest as you can..  X


----------



## Daisychain1985

POPPY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF HARRY JOSEPH      
Wishing you and your family a very Happy Christmas, enjoy your family 


Becky and Jayne , all the very best for the , wishing you sticky and growing embies  

Kuki, hi hon, thanks hon feel better now, parties were good, lovely to get out and not obsess about everything, your embies are snuggled in deeply and are growing every minute, I ordered my gestone from [email protected], phone number 02077909150, if they cant get gestone will send same progesterone injectible just diff brand name, very good, next day delivery, 

Moo how are you hon, stay positive        

Gladys, I feel a bit better now, hard when you cant take cold remedies, I usually found Baileys did the job on a sore throat, squash just not the same 

Kizzy hi hon , aw super cute new pic of baby santa 

HMB, sorry it was a bfn , keep going hon , hope your trip to Ireland does you good 

LJ, I hope your dreams come true in 2012, don't be sad putting your tree up, next year your dream will come true  

HelloHOPE,,CD,Lindz, Neema, Reb, Di,Hoping 

Good morning ladies, only one more week to go so excited , hope Santa is busy bringing the PUPO ladies their special presents 

I had my midwife app on Fri, all good heard heartbeat, so relieved, was freaking out , took her ages to find it, halfway through her phone rang and she was on it for what seemed like ages, while I was lying there worrying , she did say I could go back any time I wanted to have it done again, 
My Dad is 70 today, going to a party for him later, he has been so ill, found out last week he needs a pacemaker, so hopefully all will be good for the future 

Happy Sunday everyone,


----------



## HMB

Sarah, you must be so happy and relieved about the little one  

Becky, thanks. Devon must be great at Christmas--any special desserts?

Kuki, not sure but Doc may have me do stimms for iui, then trigger, then pessaries. Not sure yet, haven't seen the protocol. But his assistant said it would be stimms. It would be stimms at the OI level, not as high as for IVF obviously. IUI cycle will start approx Feb 3. I think you can do them back to back as it's not too harsh. I have to skip a cycle before starting because of the hystero operation on Jan 3. 

The trigger shot ALWAYS gave me big boobs  .


----------



## Jayne1007

Happy Sunday Everyone,

Kuki - hope you're still managing to hang on to just a little sanity during the 2ww.  Gosfield sounds lovely - the ideal way to while away the next week or so.

Becky7 - enjoy your trip to Ireland, the perfect way to deflect thoughts of the 2ww!!

Poppy - huge congratulations on the safe arrival of Harry Joseph (what a fantastic name) - you give hope to all of us yet to have our own little bundle of joy  

AFM - the last four days have felt like months.  Have managed to have a falling out with both DH and my Mum today, so am now feeling totally miserable.  Poor DH was grumpy with Mum, she's now got the hump because she doesn't particularly like DH (and always chooses the best times to remind me) and I've got the hump because if he hadn't of been grumpy in the first place none of this would have happened!!  Ho hum, the joys of family life  

Best wishes to you all.

Jayne


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no jayne1007  I really feel for you as DH DP and family have no idea what we all had to go though eh  maybe DH is frustered and your mum may didn't know what to do or say etc  so if I was you how hard I know but ignore them as am pretty sure once you get your OTD then then you will be glad you did as we all don't need anyone rubbish at the moment eh.
Not long to go.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jo8

Poppy - huge     on safe arrival of Harry Joseph - enjoy and hope you can come home soon - what a lovely Christmas present

Kuki & Becky - you have my sympathy on the madness of the 2ww - almost halfway now    

Jayne - sorry you're having a hard time - tell them that you need their support not hassle and you need to be looked after  

HMB - hope your cysts go quickly and AF settles down

LJ - lovely to hear from you - I know what you mean re Christmas - its hard  Do you know when you might be starting with your sister?

AFM - our lovely donor gave us 6 eggs - 4 fertilised (so much better than last time  ) and we had 2 transferred on day 2 on Friday ( sadly the other 2 weren't ok for freezing). Had a very calm and caring tx (probably best I've had) but weird experience. They thought 1 embie was stuck in the catheter when they checked but turned out to be both as they were sticky - has this ever happened to anyone else? The nurse said it was a good sign - I hope so   So having a rest - 2 pjs days and trying to take it very easy - not going into work for few days. (Although hasn't stopped them contacting me this weekend - in fairness the 3 that did don't know about it). Will write remainder of cards and coax DP into putting up the Christmas tree  

Have a good week!

Jo 8x


----------



## jo8

Sorry - head like a sieve at mo....

Moo- very best of luck for testing    

Jules - think its a big congrats to you now  

Justine - hope the trip to Athens has been a success  

Hi to CD, reb, Kizzy, Di and Gladys

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Good luck with 2WW. Today was a bad day.. Written off.. So hopefully tomorrow will be a better.

Becky,
Hope you had a lovely day.. Easier than mine.

Jayne,
I totally lost it today.. Almost had a massive argument with my in laws.. Not easy when we are feeling so hormonal and emotional..

We are off to bed.. I am hoping it will be a nice long sleep.. Wish and wish..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jo congrats on being pupo , all the best for the 2 we  ^pray

Thanks hmb was such a relief


----------



## Marie1970

Just wanted to wish all the ladies in waiting the best of luck!  Its so much harder then I thought! Dying to test...No symptom s yet... Taking the steroids predislone claxene and hrt combo! Has anyone lost their appetite completely since et? Or starting these drugs? Forcing food down. Bit worrying. Just read Top tip for avoiding moon face....avoid salt completely. Apparentlly something to do witb water retention....of course been eating crisps by the 6pack in order to eat something! How important is drinki.g water at this stage? Finding that hard too. I hope im not messing up my chance of success!  
Best of luck to everyone testing in thd next few days!  
Summer
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  so sorry to hear about your in law  grrrr  Ignore them  hope your DH was supportive of you  Family don't get it either eh  and not long to go  just keep your dairy busy  to keep your mind of it.

Summer123  Hiya and welcome and tank you and yes it is so hard but I am keeping myself busy as got 2 dog so they keep me busy and they got me to take them walking everyday which help and I do have a nap in the afternoon  I do drink 2 litres of warm water as it s important to flush out all the drugs that we have been taking  so I was told  but will cut down salt  and as for food I just eat normally with either extra snack or extra pudding.

I can't belive I almost forgot to do clexane and gestone tonight again  aghhhh  and got mild pain in both ovary as think it implanation  My boobs on the side is getting sorer then yesterday  Not bloating yet just gases and tired but had a nap this afternoon  Nothing else.  
DP and I had word  aghhhh and now can't sleep  grrr as he wanted to watch scaring film but I told him to watch funny film to keep my mind off it which he doesn't get it  and said I am alway on iPad and I said I am on iPad cos I don't want to watch scaring film  and I could easy watc only fool and horses all day to put myself in funny happy laughter mood which he still doesn't get it .

Hope everyone having better day then I lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your lovely msgs  . We shld be going home later today. Will try & post a pic. Hosp has been brilliant - they hv had the pediatricians keeping an eye on Harry because of the parvo & the MWs hv all been absolute angels - they looked after him overnight in the MW station because hes got a painful tummy fm his antibiotics. Bumped into my cons & one of the fertility nurses fm my clinic & Harry is loving all the cuddles & attention.

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies  - I hope you get the best Xmas present ever .

Sorry for no persos - keyboard on my phone is a mare. Will catch up properly soon.

Lots of love, Poppy xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
Lovely to hear from you. Poor Harry with his little tummy ache.. Hope he will get better and you can start enjoying him to the full.
Big kiss to you both..

Becky,
Man are useless and their bloody families to go with it.. I almost cried last night. But manage to fight the tears. Lets hope it will be a better day..

AFM,
Well I know very naughty but did my first test and defo negative. 6dp3dt. At least I know HCG is out of my system for sure.
I think it has not worked. But of course I will wait and keep testing till Christmas day. My digital one I wll do on christmas day morning and if it says not pregnant. I shall stop all my meds and just enjoy my drink and christmas.. 
Breasts are very sore but I think it is progestron. I don't have my twinging pains for my implantation. I had them in all my other pregnancies. And implantation times.. This time nothing. Just over all pain.. Like very sore.. Not sure what is that about.. 
This morning I woke up feeling a bit better. Like a general feeling better. So not sure what it is about.. 

Nothing planned for today. Just getting on with my wrapping.. We will try to create cards with DD today for her cousines.. I am crap of any crafting.. Not capable but I shall try my hardest for DD.. 

Love and luck to you all.. Let it be a lucky week for us all please universe!

Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  what  your way too early lol and come on it will work  as you said you got sore boob and mild pain well I think that a pretty good sign eh  as that all I got too with heartburn and now feel like I got a cold coming so will stay in bed and mild lower back ache  Now I am praying for sickness lol.
Really tired as didn't sleep at all last night  1st time in month so not sure if that god thing or not lol.
I am 4dp 3dtr  not sure if that is implanation time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes Becky, they will be starting to implant now.. 7-12 days old embies. You have all the great signs..
I am sorry you did not sleep well. AFT nap should help..
I am keeping it busy.. Hopefully day will fly.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## mooo

Jo - yehhhhhhhh PUPO! congrats - enjoy and rest!

Jayne, hope you managed good rest and better day today.

Becky - hope they are snuggling in for you.

KUKI - come on PMA!! You said testing start on Weds - naughty!

Poppy - hope you are all going to get home soon.

AFM, feel 100% normal, 2 days to OTD and no pee sticks bought yet - am v. proud of that! but i feel completely symptom free, but on the plus side, no AF coming signs, so am staying hopeful. 2 more sleeps - almost want to delay test so I can stay in sate of oblivion!

xx
AFM


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
You are so so good. Weldone you! 2 days. is ti today and tomorrow. Wed is OTD?
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo, congrats on being PUPO

Kuki, wee bit too early to test?  Moo congrats on holding out and wishing all you PUPO ladies lots of        and         for positive outcomes. x


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Yes it is. But you know I go nuts on testing.. 6 more days to change to positive. If my digi says NOT PREGNANT  on christmas day morning. That will be end of my testing days.. It will be my first digital testing ever.
How are you feeling? How is big bump?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, Bump doing OK, just tired.  At least it looks like my brother is pulling his weight at work, since Mum told him I'm doing too much and can't keep running up and down like I used to.

I think I tested on day 10 after ET, but in any case blood tests are far more reliable.  As for signs of a positive, the first time round I had no signs.  Tested very early and was positive, a few days later negative and then on test date positive, so I think every woman and pregnancies are different..

To all the ladies here


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Oh good. You don't stress. Please you are so close.. Just chill as much as you can.. Enjoy it all before the precious show up.

I had a nice morning. So hopefully postivity all the way through tonight bed time..

Wrapping presents between my phone calls. I had spoken to a childhood friend. Who I ahve not seen for 17 years. She is coming over to London for Xmas. So I will see her next tuesday. Can not believe it.. I am so happy.. She mad my day..

Is the house ready now for your arrival?

Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

kiki i think it migt be a little early to rely on a test but at least you know the trigger is out of your system. I started testing 2 days ago so 7dp5dt and it was negitive. got a really really REALLY faint line yesterday but i was squintting to see it and a bit stronger today still really faint. but its those cheapy ebay ones so i think ill get a first response one later and try it   tho offically my test date, like you is the 25th. Why did the clinic pick this date? Is 15dp5dt normal for testing? Talk about how to ruin christmas! but hopefully that will not be the case for either of us! btw all night and this morning ive had AF pains so i am anxious to test properly so im a little prepared for the worst but rememebr it aint over til its over! Still PUPO!     to all!
Summer
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
Normal clinics for 5dt is 10 days. So total of embryo life will be 15 days.. But some clinics still says 12-14 days. Crazy..
Such a fantastic news.. You are pregnant.. Don't worry it is faint cos it is still ealry as the days goes by it will get darker.. You will see it.. And of course the cheap ones are not that sensitive. I have been checking my test. I think there is aline but so faint you can not see it or my brain is making it all up..   Will show it do DH when he comes home. Lets see what he says.. Congratulations Summer.. So happy for you!!! Hopefully you will bring lots and lots of luck to all of us and start rolling the next lot of BFPs!!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

hi ya kiki, just woke up from a deep deep sleep, i was awake worrrying last night that it was all over and planning the next steps. I dont think i can believe the sticks  they are so pale its not funny. Have texted the DH to bring home a first responce one ...ill let you r know because i still feel exactly like my period is coming which i guess would be on the 29th day which is tomorow. But then im not even sure it would come then anyway with all the stuff im taking! Too afraid to believe just yet. but i hope you are right!       and that your stick keeps getting darker!!!!   
Summer 
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Ladies - I had a vvvvv faint line on 7dp5dt - I actually thought I'd imagined it. On 8dp5dt on first wee of day it was stil vvv faint on the cheap ebay sticks    I did a boots own one ( second wee!)  - got a better line but still very faint so I did a CB non digi - definite cross although second line was faint - so I did a cd digi - pregnant 1-2 wks! ( 3rd wee!)   


HCG takes awhile to build up in your system - so they will be faint if you are a naughty early tester and you get a bfp - I had blood test done at 9dp5dt and it was hcg 73.


Good luck ladies xxxxxxxx    


Sounds like a BFP to me Summer going by my own experience, and Kuki - my line was so faint too I couldn't believe I saw one - didn't ask DH cos he would have told me off lol    good luck sweetie


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
Believe it.. .It is happening.. Enjoy..

Kizzy,
Tomorrow I will use my second wee. Cos I drink during nite. And there is lots of it in the morning.  I think I might see a vvvvvvvvv faint one on my second one. A friend of mine came and I show it to her she says there might be a line in there. Bless her she does not want to upset me. But Dh won't be kind.. So my best bet to show him when he comes in. He is working late tonight though. Not sure if we can last that long. We are exhausted at nights.. So have been going to bed at 9ish every night. Very early for us.. 
How is your precious.. Looking even more beautiful now.. Big kiss to her..

Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

hang in there Kuki - you are testing v early for a 3 day transfer - remember I had a 5 day assisted hatched blast transfer so implantation was quicker, Got everything crossed for you  

Mollie Jean is 10 months old today! Time has gone so quickly! 
Here she is.........I took this today  http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/402502_10150543743368665_576113664_10549816_1746448216_n.jpg


----------



## BECKY7

Hey summer  omg  that wonderful news  oh keep testing and am pretty sure it will get darker daily.
Kuki  honestly you see faint line  It he home yet as would have thought it was way too early  I been busy going to my friend for de caff  and felt so tired then came home and had cream with pasta and chicken. Then choc  and omg I feel sick now as I had to force chicken down  and now am passing bad wind  so I guess my sweeties didn't like what I had tonight.
Tomorrow gonna stay in and Wednesday gonna go to either lakeside or blue water then thus stay in then fri out with friend for lunch  then Xmas so time will flie for me for me to test on the 29th but I think I will test sooner if I have another signs.
Becky7 xx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - I feel sick too holding my breath for you and you are doing my head in - STAY AWAY FROM THE TESTS UNTIL WEDNESDAY EARLIEST


----------



## BECKY7

Lol x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my friends,

Kizzy,
Oh my god. She is just gorgeous. Those eyes will be killer!!! Big kiss from us...

Becky,
Today I will keep busy with the company accounts. So bloody boring but I have to get it done.. So hopefully it will go quick..

Reb,
I have not done a test today yet. But I am not sure if I can not.. I know I am terrible. 

Summer,
How is this morning test looking?

Not a great nite sleep. Lots of wind.. After eating my friends soup she made for me. Today I wont' eat any more of that. 

I have forgot a present to send to up north. I need to get that going this morning. So it means I have to go out.. Oh well it will be nice to have a fresh air for us.. 

I am going to have an afternoon nap today and do my Zita west cd.. It should help to chill. We'll soon find out..

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
You will kill me. But I did it. And negative. I know...  
Tomorrow if I don't get a faint line I know no chance of twins in this cycle.. But I am still very very hopeful for any pregnancy.  
Show the yesterday test to DH last night and he turns out and say no dear no.. There is no line!!!   I still think there is one in there...  

I am so very grateful for this site.. I don't know what will I do in the 2WW if I did not have you all.  

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  lol  what are you like  Stay away from it as I have and I will test when I have 1 more sign  So keep yourself busy to stop yourself from testing.
Ohhhh I slept so well last night and got up way too early and now will go back to sleep lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Enjoy more sleeps.. 
I just can not.. 40mg of streiods working on me.. Bloody things..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kuki  hello bad girl  , you are very naughty to test so early, please stay away from the evil pee sticks   

Jo8 - congratulations on being PUPO great to hear your cycle went so smoothly. Fingers crossed for you this time   

Poppy- great to hear you are all ok, hope Harry's tum gets better soon (you could try some baby probiotics Biocare Bifido Infantis, meant to help for C section births and if they have to take antibios, will PM you)

Becky - hope you are holding out on your 2WW and that you stay away from evil pee sticks too

Summer, hope that line gets stronger   

Moo- well done for staying away from the pee sticks - good luck for your OTD   

Kizzy - what a gorgeous little one you have!

CD - happy to hear all ok with your bump! Hope you can out your feet up over Xmas!

Jayne - I think noone really understands what it's like going through this and it can be hard when you feel your families are not with you.  Hope you feel better. We  are all here if you need to talk!

Sarah Essex - glad all ok with your bump, hope you had a good bday party for your dad.

I've had my hysto organised by Serum. All went fine and the clinic and hospital (Lito) were great. Have it all on a DVD. There were signs of chronic infection in my lining (from hidden C), you can actually see the marks on lining. They have cut this old stuff away and also made quite deep implantation cuts. Penny has put me on 5mg folic acid, more doxycycline, ostrogens (to help lining repair) and she wants us to try naturally  for a bit (it's difficult to get my head around this as I just want to cycle asap, feel like we have been waiting an age.........she also wants me to take cordyceps (mushrooms). She said she recommend an OE cycle with natural or mild IVF perhaps with DE backup for us if TTC naturally doesn't bring results. 

Hello Reb, Di, Gladys, Isobel, Hopex3 and everyone else. 

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Justine, sounds like they were very thorough for your hysteroscopy operation  . How nice that you don't need lots of stimms etc! This operation must make your chances for natural higher, awesome!! I do mine Feb 3. Did you have general anesthesia?

Kuki, heehee, you are the super tester. I've only tested early once, 2-3 days early. Didn't love that experience so not likely to  repeat it. I've heard good things about that Zita West cd. I have a fertility yoga dvd. Sometimes the slowness drives me nuts tho! I find that the last 7 days to be the most difficult, when confidence waivers etc. Hang in there, it's too early!  

Have a lovely day everyone. No snow here in Paris.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine so glad hysto went well.  Penny sounds like she really knows her stuff, shame some Uk clinics aren't so thorough.


----------



## justineb

Hi HMB, yes had General anaesthetic - was fine. I had a private hysto in UK at ARGC in May - they said all was OK,  didn't pick up problems, but I think the ones that Serum organise are completely different.  I was inspired to try Serum after some ladies on here got BFPs (Sarah and Lindz). Are you having your at Serum or in France?
Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Defo you are next.. But dont' rush.. Give your body to build a beautiful new lining for darlings to implant.
UK Hysto's forget it.. Serum is the place to go.. I had my in Istanbul. They were amazing.. Scary to watch the thing though.. My dh could not watch it.

HMB,
Lets hope in France they are good too. There are so many different types of hysto. So make sure you tell them to remove anything suspicious.. In UK they try not to get rid of.. Unbelievable this countyr.. They drive me nuts with their in competence. Okay rant is over. Sorry..

Still not achieved anyting. And it is nearly 11am..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki 40mg  understandable as I am only on 10mg  and I will go up to 20mg when I get BFP  so no wonder your so hyper lol.
Becky xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I ahve been on them now for 3.5weeks.
It looks beautiful outhere.. I am waiting for an address to send to me so I can go out and send the last bit of christmas present out.. 
I am eating none stop.. Not good.. 
How are you feeling today? You are up now?
Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

Yea Kuki, couldnt wait til this morning,    i tested last night when DH got home - in less then 3 minutes a BFP! Still in shock. DH is happy but isnt getting overly excited yet til a few weeks go by i guess. But i think i might get a little excited now!!!!! Went to the GP this morning to get a beta blood done as i wanted confirmation that alls ok but he said they dont do that til i see the mid wife in 10 -12 weeks It is the worst practice in the world so im not surprised he just sent me home with a print off on pregnancy do´s and donts... But im still super happy and wanted to let you know its offical! and hope this christmasy round of positives is infectious!!!       
Summer
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  with 40mg I can understand eating load  must be annoying lol  as I am the same but maybe not as much as I should try to. Yes I am up lol as got 2 dog to take for their walking and got builder to sort out but they are doing my head in with their **** break every 5 min  argggggg and I made them to smoke in their van not around my house. I am just taking easy today before I go mad shopping tomorrow.
I am fine just same thing  with slightly headache but that could be the builder lol.
Omg summer ha ha  congrats  that fab news and I think I will do that soon lol.
Becky xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Well done summer what a lovely early christmas present   


Kuki - hang in there    


Love and luck to everyone else x


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
Delighted with your news. Just enjoy.. 
Dont' expect things from NHS. If youwant toe get it done just get it done privately..Like for the scans as well.
But for now don't stress just enjoy your BFP stage.. Wonderful christmas you two will have.. 

Becky,
I just made a meat balls first time ever. Put them into oven.. Cooking. So dinner will be simple. Tomata souce and pasta tonight. Last night I was so tired I just could not cook anything.. 
Yes take it easy one more day..
I don't get headaches with pregnancies.. But tummy and back ache.. And ahve both.. I think I am pregnant but waiting for line to appear.. See when.. 

Kizzy,
Hanging and hanging.. 5 more days.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

congratulations summer!!!!  Way to go.  Find a private clinic and get bloods done, it only costs about £40 and is well worth it.


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
CD is wright. Even Dr. Gorgy charges 75 or 79 can not remember exactly and that includes the progesteron check up. 
Just go for it.. I will book him for wed 28th at the end of week when my faint line shows up..  
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh yum kuki  meatball love them  we had pasta last night so will have something else as I am too tired to go out shopping so will ask hubby to get take away on his way from squash match tonight lol  Oooooooo how exciting for you to think you maybe be pregnant  as I don't even know as not having much of any pain around my stomach  pain pls come.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Don't think like that. Cos you are fit lady not like me. You are sporty.. You won't be aching that easly.. My body is not fit and never done any sports. And absolute zero pain threshold. 
We are nearly there. Next week we will be pregnant.. We have to stay positive..
Going to happen..
Meatballs turned out okay.. DD ate it so they must be alright.. She even more fassier than me..
I am packing for christmas now but first half hr sitting and chatting on the net.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - keep up the PMA    
We deffo know our bodies - I knew it had worked for me even when it was -ve on 6dp5dt then vvvvvvvvvv faint on 7dp5dt - still I was surprised on bfp for definite day ( day 8 ) cos I'd never had a proper bfp just a chemical - once !!   


Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Kuki - fingers crossed for you.  You're very brave testing so early - I'm steering clear until our OTD on the 29th as I want to believe it's a BFP over Christmas, plus we have DH's parents here and, in a worst case scenario, I don't want to be dealing with a BFN whilst they're here.

Becky - I hate the 2ww, analysing every little twinge (or lack of).  Wouldn't it be great if we could just go to sleep for a couple of weeks and wake up when it's all over!!

Summer - HUGE congratulations to you - what a fantastic Christmas pressie 

Jo & Moo - hope you're both keeping well and not going too stir crazy during the 2ww.

AFM - DH and my Mum both appear to have got over their grumps.  I'm just glad that I didn't get too embroiled in it all and that it's all blown over quite quickly.  Just have to face the arrival of the out-laws later on this week which will, no doubt, be quite a big pressure point.  MIL really doesn't understand what we are going through - I'm still waiting her for her to acknowledge the loss of our little one through my ectopic pregnancy two and half years ago.  At the time all she did was grumble that it had spoilt her holiday plans as we were supposed to be going away with them for a few days!!!!

Hope and hugs to everyone else.

Jayne xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha kuki  re meatball  and oh I am feeling positive not like the last 2  which is strange as I do feel alot calmer and not worry too much about it just take 1 day a time and I think having a nap everyday seem to help  well I do and did needed a nap lol  I am just having mild stomach ache  but no twinge yet as really like to feel that as during my 1st IVF I felt the twinge on the day after ET which I knew I was pregnant and sore boobs about 10 day later after the ET but MC at 13 week and 2nd IVF I felt nothing which is BFN and 3rd I felt twinge so was exciting but AF came 6 or 7 day before OTD and 4th we didn't get that far and now well it would be nice to have the twinge but got heartburn instead and early sore boobs lol.
Yes not long to go now and I have booked to go to Devon on the 27th and the test it 29th then come home on the 31st .
Summer  bet your still dreaming eh  awwww.
Jayne  OMG  honestly  re MIL  I wouldn't have wanted anything to do with her  as lucky my MIL not like that as she is more understanding then my mum lol. But good to hear they both have calm down for your sake. And to knock us all out during 2ww would be heaven lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jayne, family can be really insensitive at times.  When I pointed out to my brother that his wife, children and himself were selfish and had no idea what I've been through his response was quite shocking.  I very nearly resigned from work (wanted to leave them all in the lurch) and earlier this year (before my BFP) was seriously thinking of selling up and moving overseas.  This whole journey is so hard, but thank God for FF or I would have gone made years ago.       

AFM, still hoping to be able to work from home after end of next week.  Just getting paperwork up to date for book keeper and accontant.  Also need to try and concentrate on getting rid of all my private stuff at work, so SIL can keep her nose out of my business.

Love to all


----------



## HMB

Congrats Summer, very good news  

Kuki and Justine, thanks. Yes I hope that it is good in France. I'm doing the op with a Doctor from the American Hospital but we are doing the op at the French clinic Muette (where Carla Bruni Sarkoszy) just had her baby. When he did the hystero exam, he saw the mucus and polyp, took other notes too. The paper I signed for the op says they may do something else in addition. We didn't discuss it, but I'll try to say something when I see him if I'm not already out from anesthesia  . I don't have dammage to my lining, but who knows maybe there is something else he can do at the same time. Can get rid of (puncture?) the cysts during a hystero operation?? I have to send him a copy of the scan report.

Actually, I got my blood results back today. Yucky poo! This cycle was awful, following 3 back to back OI/stimm ones. It started with spotting for a few days. Ended with AF not starting right, dark blood but not enough. I think I mentioned that the scan Doctor said it wasn't really a CD 2 and he noted that with a "?" on his report (thankfully). Did the bloods the same day. In any case my hormones were all over the place, sigh. I had high oestrogen 203 (72 in June), FSH at 2.7 (8.2 in June), TSH at .99 (1.27 in June), LH at 1.5 ( 2.6 in June) and AMH went to to .67 ng & 4.78pmol (was 1.02 & 7.2    . I had done AMH at a different lab in April and it was lower, .6ng & 4.5pmol, so it can be all over the place or labs can vary. Still, the bloods just done will NOT help my case in getting help. I had follies on the CD 2 (or really CD1.5), 3 on the ovary that always has less and one on the other which is sharing space with a 23mm cyst at the moment. hmmm.  Not sure what to think but it's hard not to be disappointed...


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
This was just a snap shot of hormons. And it seems it was done on the wrong day too. 
Plust that big cycsts making the picture even more distored in every dimention. Hormons and eggs.
I would not worry about it somuch.
Just get the proper hysto done.. Make sue they clear the old lining full stop. It seems that is what Serum do and get ladies pregnant. 
And hopefully cycst will be history while your recovering..
They can do another set of tests to assess the real situation.. And see the real pic.
We all need one golden egg. The numbers are not important..
Stay positve and focus.. I am sure 2012 will be your time!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki  . Duly noted. Will try to say something about the lining (gotta remember how to say that in French) tomorrow when I call his assistant about insurance. I'll just bring all the docs I have with me to the clinic on operation day. I presume they won't get lost as I will have my own room (I am not supposed to wear any jewelry or bring valuables). And I will think about and look into Serum. That would potentially be for March. Gotta wait til after the operation to decide all that.


----------



## reb363

Summer - yay                  

Kuki - aggghhhhhhhh   I despair (but I've still got a good feeling   )


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling freind Reb,
Same here..      
5 more sleeps to OTD!
Big kiss to Max. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

well that's my Christmas wish               -   for Lara too xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  7 more sleep for me  wooooooo  bring it on.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Sending you ladies lots of      for your BFPs!
Hang in there girls! 
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
Yesterday eveing a awful headache started and has not stoped all night. It feels like my core of brain is thumbing..
I don't get headaches. Certainly not this sort ever.
I had pregnancies signs all day yesterday but last night they stoped. Breasts are not tender and my pains are stoped.
I did my Reprofit test this morning and there is a vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv faint line. And DH confirmed it. I woke him up at 6.09am for him to check if I am making it up or not. He says there is something in there.. But like a shadow really. Now I am worried they try to implant and but could not do it properly. 
Well see if gets darker. But I don't have the same test. I still have my stupid cheap testers. And they are so bloody crap. 1st and last time I buy them. With twins well Lara I had a vvvvv faint line on 8dp3dt as of today. 
Staying positively and hoping they are setteling in nicely for next 8 months. 
Lara has developed a cold/cough yesterday so we had an awful nite. I think today and tomorrow will be tough but by christmas she should be okay.. 
Mega busy day we have see how much I can get with my lovely thumbing head.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  oh that fanastic news  oh I am sure it will get darker and darker for all of you to celebrate with Xmas  oh bet you can wait to get proper test  and poor Lara  hope she will feel better soon for Xmas  but mainly look after yourself and ae you drinking enough water to stop those earache as I have been having them too but I drink load of water and I dont get it.

Got mild pain  feel my boob getting heavy  and my DP say he see blue vein around my boob  which is all good sign  but I won't do the testing yet lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Yes very good sign indeed..
For me I am still hopeful. But I do get pregnant with fresh cycles and I lose them. They are either don't grow or something wrong with them. So really 1st hurdle to get the bloody line than hope they are healthy.. 
Torching still on.. 
What have you got plan for the day?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Got doctor app at 9.30am to get more clexane as I only got 10 left and we going away on 27th so completely forgot surgery shut around Xmas time  aghhhhhh  really hope I either get it on Friday or Monday 27th which I hope it will be open  god I am so stupid  Then I will go to blue water to get last mintues shopping I think  depending on what doctor can do for me  as I can always go shopping tomorrow  so it either for my plan today.

Hope you won't do too much  and you should take thing easy  and how your **** xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I ran out gestone 3 days ago. so no more pains.. Now I am jsut using gels.. Maybe that is why breasts are not sore anymore.. Cos not much progestron going itn anymore..
I hope you can get your clexane.. But you have said your gp is good.. 
Let us know how it goes.
Don't over the shopping.. Take it easy.. 
I have to go out to send last bit of cards and the last christmas present. I realise I am running out injectors for Neupogen. So need to go and buy some. Lets see what I can find.. Not going to be easy. My plan if I cannot get any. I will do my clexane and use the same to do neupogen.. Not sure if it will work. I will try tonight if I cannot find any.. I have enough to get me to Dr. Gorgys till wed next week but it would be nice to have it all in here.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Summer - massive congratulations...what a fantastic Christmas you'll have!

Kuki, Becky and Jayne...the 2ww is so up and down and seems to take forever!! Particularly week 2? Pray you all get the news you're hoping for

AFM last day at work today then few days to prepare 

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

LJ,
Thank you hun..  You just enjoy Christmas for us.. I have to say it feels like sbelse is living my days.. Not me. 
Trying to stay at present in every single min.. Very difficult..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

oh kuki very excited for you!!!! fingers and toes crossed      and for becky too!     
I´m still in disbelief about the positive still have period aches/twinges. I need the blood test to really let myself believe getting it on the 27th and 30th when I go home to Ireland. cant wait. V exciting week for everyone!  
summer
xxx


----------



## mooo

Well it's OTD and i got a BFP!!!!  

Thank you lovely ladies for keeping me strong! See, one egg , one embie, one BFP!


Kuki, sounding good for you too - but soooo naughty    

Becky and Jayne      

Summer well done you!

xxxxx to all


----------



## BECKY7

Panic over  my lovely GP will get the clexane tomorrow for me  phew  and thank you ladies  and will write up later as got to go to blue water now otherwise I won't go lol.
Moon omg  fanastic  haha  well done love.
Have great day xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Mooo that is fantastic news!   
Summer - you will get af style cramps/twinges/pains until about 3-4 months as everything settles down to grow babba for 9 months - I was convinced af was coming for months lol   
Kuki - a line is a line hunny - you are still v early - I didn't get faint lines til 8dp5dt - you still got two days if I go by that calculation! But I would deffo recommend a good test - remember the hcg is very weak in urine in the early early days so hardly shows up until implantation is completely finished - good luck hunny   


To all the other pupo ladies.....keep the faith


----------



## carnivaldiva

OMG MOO!!!  Fantastic news.     
Kuki, well done you   

Willing the rest of our PUPO ladies BFP too!!  x


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
I won't call it BFP  till dark becomes normal. If it ever does. I have been here before.. And baby was not okay.

Kizzy,
Yes I am hoping 2 days times will be a just a very faint line. One v only..

Moo,
You are pregnant. Golden Embie it was.
       

Summer,
Like Kizzy says.. The pains will go till 4 months.. It will be more intense sometimes.. All streching of uterus causes the pains.. All joys of being pregnant.. Please Universe bring it on!!! Enjoy your pains.  

Love to you all.. Grateful you are all here to share it with.

I do not know what would I do without you and your support..

Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Moo – congrats on a BFP, enjoy!   

Kuki- as kizzy said ‘a line is a line!. Be positive it’s looking like a special Christmas for you.    

Summer – congrats on BFP too.   

Becky – not too long until you test. FX for you. 

Jo-8 – congrats on being PUPO, with extra sticky embies, FX they do there stuff and stick to you. Enjoy Christams and relax. How long until your OTD?

Justine – pleased your Hysto went well, it sounds really positive!

CD – Wow! Not long to go now. Enjoy Christmas and count the days until your LO is with us.

Kizzy mouse – enjoy your first Christmas with your precious girl.

Poppy – how are you feeling, not too sore I hope. Is little Harry doing ok? Have a fab first Christams with him.

Hopex3 – how are you? Have you had any more chats with DH?

Hi to LJ, Neema, HMB, Jayne and everyone else.

AFM – spotting turned into a fullblown visit from the witch. My cycle is officially haywire! On the positive side it’s out of the way before Christmas and so can have lots of BMS  over the festive season! I started testing with ovulation tests earlier this cycle, just in case I missed it last time. It’s lovely to see so many positive things happening on here and a lot to look forward to in the new year.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## Marie1970

Moo - CONGRATULATIONS! I see you EC´d the same day as me 5/12 oh this is exciting! So pleased for you you found the golden egg!!!!  
Thank you girls, I am so reassured then that this AF pain is not AF banging on the door. repeat after me... R-E-L-A-X and E-N-J-O-Y!  

My DH never does the lottery but bought a ticket after the BFP on monday...he is really pushing it, thinks were going to win friday night because we have been so lucky hehehe and maybe we will! but i really dont care we have won already!     
Wishing lots more luck to all the ladies on this board     
summer
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Summer,
I am feeling like your DH. I have played for tonight and friday night.
And came out and bought the big issue for 3 pounds as well. that even felt better.
Feeling lucky!!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Jayne1007

Congratulations Moo - one super duper magic bean!!!!!
Jayne xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Afternoon ladies  , off work today still got terrible sore throat, over a week now, fed up with it , never had one for so long before, must be a pregnancy thing 

I went for my gender scan yesterday and definatily a boy, all healthy and perfect 


Poppy hope little Harry's tummy is better and you are recovering from cs  

Summer and Moo       , well done you two  

Kuki oohhhhhh looks like number bfp 3, I had a killer headache before my bfp too,  

JO, JAYNE AND BECKY,      , 

Justine hi hon  , glad your hysto went well, they are so advanced out there, you will be a mum very soon, especially if Penny has anything to do with it  , 
Thank you, my Dad's 70th party went well  

DI, hope the bms goes very well     

kIZZY, love the new pics, happy 10 months  

CD, hi hon, hope your already for christmas, how is your Dad  

HMB, don't be disappointed hon, tests just done at wrong time, stay positive


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sarah, check with Dr or MW and if ok take some hot water, honey, lemon and a paracetamol for sore throat.  Hope you feel better soon.

Dad has gone back to Jamaica.  He has friends visiting him for Xmas, but hopefully as soon as he gets his appointment for biopsy he'll be straight back here for that then treatment.  He's been really good and helped to put down the wooden floor for my conservatory while he was here, tidied up my garden and has paid for my conservatory blinds!  He was so nice I cried buckets when he left and I worry about him.

Mum is busy going through all my cupboards and tidying everything nicely.  She painted my conservatory walls and it's great having her with me.  Just have to get her driving.  Still at work.  Was hoping to work until end of next week, but VAT stuff getting in the way.

Take care and make sure you rest up.  Lots of water, vits and sleep.

Congrats having a boy.  I still don't know yet, but not long to wait.


----------



## justineb

Hey ladies, what an exciting day (looks like 3 bfps for xmas)  

Moo        , fabulous you got that one golden egg, congratulations!

Kuki - looking good darlin, keeping everything crossed for you     I really hope you get your Xmas bfp, so excited for you

Becky - hope you can stay away from pee sticks now and are not tempted to test after all this excitement today

Summer - relax and enjoy!

Sarah, thanks for good wishes (I am finding it really hard to back off planning tx and do what Penny says with natural trying as I am 43and a half, and it really feels like a test of my patience, but she looked at OHs last sperm test and my ovaries and basically said that's what we need to do........ I have to trust that it is worth us taking this time.......anyway, hope you feel better soon! I sometimes make a tea out of fresh ginger and a cinnamon stick and perhaps  couple of cloves when I have a sore throat, also a spoon of active manuka honey 10+ - that seems to help without me resorting to meds...

Hmb, good luck for your hysto when it comes (ask them if you can have dvd) it's quite good to see what they did...

CD, not long to go now for you! Sound like you are getting everything **** and span for LOs arrival.

Di, hello ......enjoy all that  

Poppy, hope Harry's tum gets better x

Big hellos to everyone else 

Love Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha justine  I was thinking of testing early after all these ladies lol but decided to hold out as way too early for me I think as only 8 day to go for me  xx
Kuki  can't wait to see your BFP tomorrow morning as I know you will test it early again lol xx
Got back from shopping in blue water and am very tired now and got slightly headache and realise not had any warm water today  aghhhhh.
Hey ladies hope you all are well today.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Congrats Mooo!!

Gréât Justine, heehee

bad réception at hairdresser so must be short and Quick to post!


----------



## kizzymouse

Di, thank you    It will be special this year - I can't believe I'm a Mummy for christmas, love my precious baby so much - I pray you will have a christmas miracle and get a natural bfp.     


Sarah - thank you - yes I do love the christmassy pics of Mollie Moo - sorry you've still got sore throat. When pregnant your immune system sometimes is a bit low   


Kuki - can't wait to hear your news tomorrow   


Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Yes will test and see if there will be any line at all on my cheap sticks. But will go out tomorro and buy 1st response for the holidays just in case silly Digital does nto pick up any hormons..
I have my back adn tummy aches full on back. And now very happy. Breasts are still not sore thouhg.. A bit lo on progestron I think. I might do 3 gells tomorrrow.

Becky,
Don't test.. Too early.. Just keep on belieiving.. It is happening.  

Di,
Natural one for christmas.. Will be wonderful!!!!  

Justine,
Just enjoy the time off from tretment etc.. Make the most if.. Will be nice break.. Cos you have been told to do so from one of the masters of fertlity..  

Kizzy,
10 months is great.. She will be facinated with anything christmasy.. Lovely.. Oh... makes my heart warm.. 

CD,
I cannot wait to find out what you are having too..    ?   ? What do you think it is?

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, as long as baby is ok I really don't mind.  Mum thinks it's a girl.  Last time I thought it was a boy and was a girl.  I kinda like Maxwell for a boy and possibly something starting with a Z for a girl.  Mum really upset with the name Maxwell as that was the name of my beautiful Ridgeback (I absolutley adored him) and she says I shouldn't name a child after him, but it's such a noble name


----------



## poppy40

Wow can't believe the number of BFPs on here in the last few days - huge congrats!

Kuki - I always used to pee in a pot and keep it & then you can do however many tests you like & try all the different brands  Lots of luck for that line getting darker   I got a faint line on a FR 8dp3dt but got a definite BFP on a CB digi the same day

Moo - huge congrats - it really only does take the one 

Summer - fantastic news, congrats to you too 

Justine - so glad you went to Serum, only wish they had a clinic here too. Good luck with ttc naturally   Thanks for the PM have bought those probiotics - actually got them on Amazon in the end as were a bit cheaper  Have booked cranial for next week which was the earliest I can get. MW thinks it could just be his tummy settling down after the ABs etc.

Sarah - fab news on your little boy! Will have to send some baby boy clothes over with the MIL at some point too 

CD - ahh bless your Mum & Dad for helping out. Maxwell is a lovely name, would you shorten it to Max?

Di - I'm feeling fine thanks  Much better recovery than the last time. Harry was suffering a lot with his tummy last night so going to try various things to try and make it less painful for him. Lots of luck with the BMS 

Becky - put your feet up lady, I bet Bluewater was madness! Lots of luck for OTD    

LJ - hope work wasn't too manic & you get chance to chill a bit over Xmas

If I don't get chance to pop on here again before Christmas - have a lovely Christmas everyone  xx

Anyway time for a nap for me, pic of Harry taken by DS


----------



## alexine

Poppy...wow Harry is just beautiful! Big congratulations to you!   
xxA


----------



## BECKY7

Hi poppy40  omg he is so so cute on how wonderful and enjoy  and I had a lovely nap after my bluewater trip and i just had a nap as i seem to have lot of nap these days which is not like me  so hoping it another good sign for me lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Poppy,
He is gorgeous!XXX

CD,
Maxwell is a lovely name. Just go for it..

Becky,
Great sign...

Just had a huge dinner. Now not feeling so good. Was too much I think.. I get so hungry I want to eat so much.. Steriods.. 
I am going to be huge if I carry on like this.

Love..
Kukixxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Harry is gorgeous


----------



## jo8

Wow what great news on here     it continues!

Summer - big congratulations & hoping the luck continues on Fri  

Moo - great news too - congratulations and well done for finding that golden egg  

Kuki - so HOW many tests have you done so far Hoping it gets darker tomorrow    

Poppy - loving the picture of Harry - hope the probiotics help

Kizzy - what a cute picture  

CD- didn't realise you didn't know whether boy or girl - really impressed that you've held out. Its great to have that extra bit of help isn't it? Enjoy the pampering while you can!

Justine - really pleased the hysto went well - would rely on Penny's advice as she seems to know what she is talking about. A friend who had tried everything finally got her lo by going to Serum so hoping it works for you  

Di - at least you can get the AF out of the way before the hols & enjoy trying the natural way  

Becky - stay away from those sticks! I'm just the same - really exhausted - don't remember this ever

Jayne - so my fellow 2ww is it driving you mad yet? When is your OTD - do you think you will test early?

Sarah - congrats on   .Could you gargle with soluble aspirin for your throat but not swallow any - would it be safe - might be worth asking pharmacist?

AFM - went back into work from lunchtime for meeting today and totally bushed. Feeling so tired and now bloated and bunged up at same time (sorry if TMI) is this normal with utrogestan as never this drug before? Swinging from it has worked to another big disappointment of it hasn't - oh why can't we have the 2ww coma induced sleep?

Jo8 x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
I did my two cheap ones. They did not show much.. One is there not there.. I thought I will try my digital which I was saving for Sunday morning. And it says Pregnant 1-2. Called Dh cried my eyes out cos all my signs are just gone. Not much left.. Almost gone to normal self. 
Had an awful nite with Lara's cold. She is suffering..But 2 more days worse is over. 
Girls, I am in shock and so so scared this is going to be taken away from us once again..
Will buy some more good tests for later. Now I wished I bought more digital ones.. Ah I was so stupid..
Love to you all.. So greatful you are here. Don't know what would I do without you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  that fab news as I knew you were pregnant  woooo and don't forget the pain and sore boob are part of the gestone and you have stop using gestone so maybe that way everything stop  so don't worry as if digital say pregnant then you are pregnant eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Kuki this is good news!!    You are prego...hang in there missus!   
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - Fab news I am crying a happy a hormonal tear for you xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Gladys,
Don't cry darling. Not good for baba.. I am so happy.. I cannot put into words.. They fail me.. I have worked so hard to get to this. So very very scared it is going to taken away from us once again.. 
Tyring to be positive.. 
Got to call dr. Gorgy for blood test. Now I think if I should go tomorrow not next week. But not sure.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - a tear of joy is fine    You have worked hard, it is only natural to feel anxious but try and concentrate on the joyous moment.  Get bloods done asap so you can relax over xmas,xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Wonderful news Kuki    Get bloods done soon   


Pregnant 1-2 wks is spot on for how early you are - CB digi's measure hcg over 50 I think which is deffo pregnant


----------



## Kuki2010

Girls,
Do you think I should get the bloods done tomorrow? I will be 10 day past 3 day transfer. Do you think that will be okay or shall I wait till 28th?
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, still get bloods done.  Put your feet up, relax and make sure you take all meds and vits.  So, so happy for you


----------



## Kuki2010

I think I get bloods done next wed and friday to see if they are doubling nicely to see.. But not sure.
Last baby doubled up nicely than heartrate went down after 7+5 And I lost her 8+2.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  I think I would wait a bit longer  as it too early eh and you don't want any more worry so now just relax and enjoy your Xmas  then have blood test.
Got mild pain in my stomach and lower back  and my blue vein is all around my boob now as it was around my chest but now on my boob  but it is not sore now just slightly bigger  so similar to you kuki  and still dog tired.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Yes I think I will wait for blood test for next week.
All good darling.. All good signs.. Just take it easy.. Getting there.. 
You need to text me when you do your test..I willb e thinking of you every day...
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kuki  I will text you as I won't be taking my iPad with me  as I am on it all the time so that the idea of going away for few day without iPad and iPhone lol  scaring but I be ok with it lol.
What your plan for today.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Forgot  just mild pain on my stomach and lower back  hope that good new as it did disappear and now it come back again just now  so hope sore boob will come back soon too lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Today I am busy with Lara's cold.. She is suffering badly. Sister will be here tonight. So she will help me as soon as she is here.
We cannot go out. 
I am trying to arrange blood test of wed and an ints at Verona's.. I hope she will be available..
I think I will leave DD with my sister on wed and get all done with DH with me on wed 28th.
Tomorrow I will go out and buy more digital testing for the weekend.
Today I will try to do a bank statement rec.. But no focus what so ever.. Lets see what we can get done.
My head is all over the place.. 
I have very very cold feet and funny feeling down below. Hopefully nothing negative happenning in there.. 
Ay this is just a worry.. Worry all the way up.. 
What are you doing today?
Kukixxx


----------



## mooo

Hey MJ and Becky, I had mild AF feeling during the first week post transfer, but absolutely No signs whatsoever in second week, no sore (.)(.) no cramping, no spotting, no headaches, nothing! So no signs is as much of a good sign as anything else. Both other BFPs were preceded by spotting about day 4-6 and more CM than usual, but had none of that this time. As Kuki has said, every one is different.

Kuki, just take it easy there, no stressing.

We're doing so well on this thread for BFPs, sure all of us will have our dreams come true this year or next.

Last day of working today - great. But TBH, my working days are more relaxed than non-work as I can just sit quietly and concentrate!

mooo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Aghhhh I wrote long email and be cut off so will make it short.
Poor lara  as it not nice eh and hope she will get better for Xmas. And you sound busy and stress so chill  shame you can have a wine lol.
Moo thank you  yeah my mild pain just come and goes but boob getting little bigger lol.
Got lot to do too but I will take it easy and now off to GP to get clexane.
Becky7xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
What was Verano's mobile number?
I should text her just in case she does not check her mails.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Good idea kuki ** removed no I will send it to Kuki as a PM

Amended post to remove mobile number. Shelley


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you dalring.Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Thank you. It has been booked for 10am. 
After that i will go and get my blood test result. 
Than wait for the results so doc can give me my new prescription. Going to be a tiring day. But hoping DH will be with me all day. And DD will be at home with my sis..
Kukixx


----------



## Marie1970

Kuki CoNgRaTUlAtIoNs!!! Fantastic news so so pleaseed for you!  YEAH!!!!! This is going to be a wonderful christmas for you - Now repeat after me. R-e-l-a-x and ENJOY! 
Summer
xxx


----------



## mooo

Just thinking, wow, everyone else seems to have so much support from your clinics - mine don't want to see me til 16th Jan, no bloods, no checks, nothing. hmmmmm. They have just given me such a standard protocol, maybe I'm just being paranoid here, but would like a bit of a reassurance of HCG bloods. Can you get them done at GP? It's a long wait til 16th - nearly a month away!

Enjoy the support you get from your clinics everyone!

Am in sympathy with your DD Kuki, I am full of a cold - can hardly breathe and supposed to be going out tonight ....

ohhhh classic FM playing lovely Christmassy tunes.
x


----------



## jules40:)x

*Moo* my clinic don't do bloods either, my scan is the 3rd Jan which I will be 6+6, assuming that is fine then they discharge me. I'm thinking of arranging a private scan between that scan and the 12 week scan you get on the NHS. Try not to worry, what will be will be - worrying or looking at numbers won't change that, for now smile, you're pregnant  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Moo,
I am with Dr. Gorgy with immunes treatment and not cycling with him. Meaning paying him to get me things and check me out etc.. Consulting lets say.. You can do the same. 150+75. 150 consultancy and 75 is for HCG and progestron check up. 
GP does not offer to us.. It is postcode lottery thing. Nothing from NHS as far as this concern.. 
Dont' stress.. I need to get medicine for immunes you see.. Not many people get bloods. 

Becky,
Sorry I hope I have not got you into trouble. Ishould have text  you I am sorry.. Me and DD had 2hrs sleep. And after this sleep I have my all signs back including a litle sore breasts.. I am happy..

Shelley,
I am sorry.. I forgot with thismorning nervous..

Summer,
It is impossible isn't it but we try and repeat.... r-e-l-a-x  E-N-J-O-Y. Oh dear that was hard work even just to try to write it.  

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Poppy  - Harry is just scrumptous! Bet you are so proud. I'm pleased you are not too sore this time.

Sarah - a little boy! How cute! Bet you and DH are busy thinking of a hundred different names!

Kuki - congrats on your BFP! Super fab news!

Jo-8 - hope all is well with you.

Justine - PMed you.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## poppy40

Kuki - fantastic news! So pleased for you hun, take care of yourself  xx

Jo8 -    yep a 2ww coma would be bliss! Keeping everything crossed for you - when is OTD?  

Becky - how are you feeling?   When are you planning on testing - lots of luck for a BFP  

Jayne - lots of luck for your 2ww  

 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
I went to sleep for a couple of hrs this afternoon. 
Did washing and putting away and hanging..
Than wash up. Dinner on. Salad is done.
Now waiting for my sister to arrive so I can have shower. Food and bed.
I have had fewers feelings. Which is not goo. And had like an infection feeling inside on and off. If I use wrong soap I get this feeling sort of burning sensation so I really hope it is not the reaction to the embies.. 
Breasts are abit sore. But just a bit.. Tummy and back more sore.. 
I did not eat anyting different than yesterday. But had lots of wind.. Which is not so nice.. 

Jo,
Yes coma would be great. I hate the whole thing..    when is otd?

Di,
Thank you hon.. Now I can not wait for bloods..

Becky,
My immunes are not down enough I think. I am not getting the cold at all..Now so worried about that. How was yourday?

Poppy,
You home yet? How is HJ doing? Has been good? Big kiss to him from us..

Love to you all my friends.. I am coping thanks to your support.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  stop thinking too much just relax as when I spray my perfume I felt stingy so I stop and as for shower I won't use anything till after 2 ww.
I went to new neighbour house warming party and had small mulled wine and now drinking lot of water to flush out the wine and I was gonna test tomorrow but I am not sure now after the wine lol  as I had 3 put back in so wonder if I am having all  but I think I will wait a wee bit longer  chicken ain't I lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
You are too early.. You are 2days behind me no?
Lets hope all the healthy ones are holding onto you nicely..
My sister is late. Getting drunk in London.. 
Now I am waiting for DH to arrive so I can have shower than injections. Than bed.. 
Well if sister is here.. I can never rely on her.. She is 38 but going 18.. I don't think she will ever grow up..
Our mum abit like that..I think both of my sibbilings taken after her.. I get so fed up wtih me being the adult all the time.
Okay.. I stop ranting now.. 
Love toyou. Have a lovely eveing.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - stop anaylsing lol     Proper symptoms won't kick in til about 7 wks anything else is drug related mostly with a little bit of implantation symptoms  xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Congratulations Kuki.

Jo, I test on the 29th which is 16dpt - I am tempted to test early this time, we'll see.  Have spent the day over analysis every little twinge - have AF type pains, especially on LHS but hope that it's too early for it to be anything sinister as I'm only 8dp 2 day transfer.  I HATE the 2ww - would love to wake up and find that it's magically passed.  When is your OTD?

Becky, hang on in there - mulled wine sounds yummy.  I'm looking forward to a glass of bubbly on Christmas Eve to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary but suspect that I will feel too guilty when the time arrives!!

Poppy - how's that handsome prince of yours?  He looks absolutely delightful 

Hello to everyone else.

Jayne xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
Jayne,
Goodness 16daypasttransfer.. Reprofit gave me 14days.. Madness. In Turkey they do blood test on day 12 and day 14. So I have given myself day 12 as they are 3 days transfer. With 5s only 10-12..
Maybe just enjoy the christams and test just after. So at least you have enjoyed your christmas at least.  
Look who is talking, I could never do it.. I have no self disipline when it comes to testing. Total nuts.  

Talking about testing. My cheap test almost not there the line.. Dh says he can not see anything. But I did go to wee at 4am and could not hold it anymore. I should kept that wee instead. Less than 2hrs is not good. 
But will go out later to buy good ones so will use those later with longer holding wee.. Ah.. How stupid I sound.. Sorry girls..  

Kizzy,
Yes of course there is no pregnancies signs till 6+.. You come and explain that to my heart..   
With Lara all I had my cycsts pains in my ovaries.. And was awful.. I have to say I did not have any signs what so ever.. No sickness no tiredness no nothing.. I had twice felt like puking when I was brushing my teeth. Well I have that sometimes normally..   

Reb,
How is Max? Did you manage to get some sleep? I had 3hr on and off sleep.. Lara is struggling.. Going to be fun night tonight at Parents tonight.

Becky,
Good morning, hope at least you slept nicely.. And still high in PMA    

Poppy,
Jayne put it so nicely.. Harry is one handsome prince!!! Stunning.. 

Love to you all.. It is friday... Tomorrow is christmas eve!!! I can not believe it..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning  I chicken out ha ha I couldn't bring myself to do the early test lol and omg I had night sweat last night and now feel like I got a slightly cold coming so will rest today .
Kuki  did you test again this morning lol and hope your feeling alot better.
Jayne  I too test on the 29th as I am 8dp 3 dt  so my sweetie is 11 day old  cute x
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Too early for you wait a bit longer.. 
I did do test darling but not much line in it on my cheap ones. I will go out and buy a proper one in an hr and do one later..
The sweats I have every night.. I think it is a reaction to embies.. I don't know.. Reaction to meds probably..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Just bought another digital and says pregnant 1-2 still. So happy..
I could not find one first response in whole bloody village.
I have bought predictor early test for tomorrow. And another digital for sunday morning. Well tuesday I ahve bought boots own one.. Wednesday I will do blood test. All days covered.. 
Love Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - fantastic you got a christmas BFP, congratulations!

Becky - goodluck when you do test!

Poppy - Harry is adorable.

Justine xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  oh that fab news  oh brilliant as I did buy 1st repounce yesterday and I was gonna test this morning but had few spot  aghhhh my sweetie is 11 day today 8 dp 3dt  so hope it implanation spot  so I will do the test tomorrow instead as my boob have stop hurting 2 day ago but still got blue vein  and still tired  still praying my sweeties have snuggling in so hard.
Going for light walk to keep myself away from the stick  aghhhhh 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thank you hun. See how well we are doing after christmas really. Still very unsure if everything is okay. Early and very early days..But ever so hopeful!

Becky,
Still early.. I bought an early predictor one.. Wait till Christmad day or do it just before you go away.. Got so difficult.. 
You know what I am like.. So.. Do what feels wright.. Dont stress..
Enjoy the walk.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Kuki


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friend,
Thank you!!! I love them all..
How is your day? Hope much better than yesterday.. 
Mxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Reb,
You put a smile on face!!! This should keep me going for a while..
Have been stressing big time with packing but now we are ready to load our little car. I hope it will get us to Gosfield some how.. 
Now really looking forward to my christmas. I shall enjoy it just for the sake of BFP!!!! Who knows what happens next. I might as weel enjoy the present.. Which I am so crap at.. 
Love to you both.. Have a great Christmas.. 
I am taking laptop with me.. So I will be still doing your head in..
Love. Kukixxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh Kuki!! Had to pop on and say congratulations on your BFP!!        Take care now!   

Merry Christmas to everyone else.    I hope that 2012 brings many many more BFPs on this thread!            

GIAToo xxxxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki Congratulations on your  , well done you certainly tried long and hard to get one, fab news  


CD thanks hon  , sore throat almost gone now, thanks for congrats on having a boy, you are very good at not wanting to know the sex, I am rubbish at suspense ,
 your Dad's appointment comes through soon, hope the sun in Jamaica is doing him good,he must miss you too, how lovely he has done lots of jobs around the house for you, see you will always be his little girl  , nice to have your Mum there with you, hope she passes her test soon  


Hello Kizzy, love the Mollie pics, can't wait for the new festive ones, Happy Christmas  
Justine  , trust in Penny if she thinks it's worth trying naturelly , give it a go,she only has your best intentions and is not money orientated , wishing you all the very best and keep on the BMS  

Poppy, your Harry is so cute, like a sleeping angel, thanks hon that would be lovely of you to send over your baby boy clothes, thank you  

Jo8, sending you lots and lots of positive vibes to your snugggling in embies,   that your dreams come true, thanks for congrats, stay positive         

Jayne good luck too hon, hang in there, not much longer         

Di thank you  , we have not thought of any names yet, so difficult for boys, we will get there before he is born I hope , Happy Christmas hon  


Hello Summer, Moo, Jules, Neema, Gladys, LJ,  

Hello ladies wishing you all a very Happy Christmas with lots of happiness and festive cheer


----------



## Kuki2010

My dear friends,

Good morning from parents house, gosfield. Just so beautiful in here!. I woke up at 4am again. But manage to get back to sleep till 6ish.. I woke up with huge pain in my tummy. I think it was bowels not actually the embie.

Did my digital. Still says pregnant 1-2. What a relief that is.. They must be still with me. Raising hcg was never my bodies strogest point.. Always struggle with it. Not sure why.

Dear GIAToo,
Thank you so much.. You enjoy your first ever christmas with your preciuous.. You all girls kept me going. I am still here fighing cos of all of you.. Thank you.. Big kiss to you both..

Sarah,
I am so so scared.. So scared..Will be till some top pro doc say 'don't worry Kuki, this time is going to be okay'

Becky,
How are you feeling? Can not believe it, Christmas EVE!!! We have a busy day. We are meeing up with some friends for lunch. And will do Freeport for 2 hrs this afternoon. Well latter might turn up to be a big mistake but I want to go and try if I can hack it..

Love to you all.. Have a great Chrsitmas EVE!.

Kukixx


----------



## Jayne1007

Happy Christmas Eve Ladies. 

Kuki, I'm glad that you've arrived safely in Gosfield.  Enjoy being pampered for a few days - you deserve it.

Becky, I hope that you're still managing to resist temptation and are keeping away from the sticks.  I've decided to try and forget about it completely (some chance) over the next few days in the hopes that 29th will come around faster than I can possibly imagine.

AFM - Today is our wedding anniversary and I've just sent DH off to the supermarket to do our Christmas shop!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Jayne,
Happy Aniversary.. Enjoy!!! Yes just enjoy Christmas and than go into testing mood..So much better..
Of course if you can do it.. I could never..  
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  i was so weak and decided o do the test which of course it bfn as i dont feel pregnant and all the signs have disappear but still have deep blue vein all over my boob and stomuch and my hand  so all over for me i think  so gutted.
Becky xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
No.. It is not yet.. You are still early.. Come on darling.. Please do not do this.. OTD is 27th no?
What test did you use?
Please please keep the PMA!!!!  
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
You are 2 days behind me. So you are 9dp3dt? Still early.. 
Please get the PMA back..   

Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Becky, It's still to early to be testing, stay positive and enjoy being PUPO

Kuki, Congratulations on your BFP hun

Wishing all the lovely over 40's a lovely Christmas and a very Happy New Year, may everyone still awaiting their dreams get them in 2012     


                  


Shelley xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes the test is 29th and I use 1st response which you can test 6 day before the test and yes I am 9dp 3dt  as I test 2 day after you so and only test cos of few spot  and my body ar back to normal  apart from night sweat  Oh I really want all my pains to come back xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Those ones are not so great. They dont' really pick up.. I have 2 friends use them. They were pregnant with their babies and did nto pick it up.. please get the PMA back and wait another 4 days..    
Remember my pains were going and coming.. Our body is adjusting to stupid drugs..
They are not real pregnancy signs.. They will come after 6wks or so.. If we are lukcy enough we dont' get anyting..
Pma...    
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh I really hope your right  God I feel so alone in this as my DP stupid come home drunk last night and the night before  so we had row last night about it as I think he being selfish for not supporting me  mentally as he think coming to all clinic is enough support  grrrrrr  I need to get up and start packing to go to his mum for 2 day then go to Devon for 4 day  so hopefully that will keep my mind of it till the test.
My DP said he feel that I am pregnant last night till this morning when he saw the test  aghhhhh.
I have be so positive and so good till that bleeding spot  but nothing happen since then  so little hopefully xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
That bleeding can be from the implantation.. And timing is right..
So lets stay positive and endure next a few days..
Well DP, it is difficult. He might be stress and this way he is coping?
Hangign in there.. Don't have arguments.. not worth it..
Will be thinking of. You. I will be on line till monday.. So if you need to talk or anyting..
Love Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

I did hope that it would be implanation spotting  and am still praying hard it implanation spotting  then all the pregnant signs will come ASAP  and yes I know about my DP  but he really stink of booze lol.
Thank you so much and I will snap out of it as I am still in bed lol 
Hope you all will have great Xmas and look after yourself .
Xx


----------



## butterflies4ever

Hi ladies, just popped in to wish Becky all the best for OTD   there is still hope yet... Are you still having drips with Verona?

Kuki congrats on your BFP  


Wishing you all a wonderful christmas x


Electra x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi butterfly  I had drip with Verona 2 half week ago  so there is some left in me  and had a nice walk to keep my mind of it and hope it will stay away from me  as no pain  nothing so very hopeful for me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jo8

Hi

Kuki - thats fantastic - huge congrats      - are you going to test everyday?

Becky - think its too early to test - so please stay away. Hope you patch things up with DH before trip to MIL    

Jayne- think I'm 2 days behind you - I'm 8dt2 but my test day after 16 days is 1st Jan so bit confused   Are you having treatment with CARE too as I've never heard such long waits anywhere else. Sending you lots of PMA     

Kizzy- thanks for your post about symptoms as made me feel better as panicing wasn't feeling much apart from cramping and then that disapperaed but now restarted

GIAToo - lovely to see you - enjoy lo 1st Christmas

Better dash as off to relatives - just wanted to thabk everyone for their support 

Merrry Christmas!

Jox


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
We just come home. I went to toilet and there some pink bleeding. I had pains on my left top next to belly button and lower side.. So not sure what is happening. I hope it s inbedding bleeding.. 
Ah ah what a nightmare.. 

Becky,
Stay positive and ignore DP.. Don't let him get you down..Text me or call me if you need. I am here.. 

Jo,
Yes I will test every day to see if it is going up or not.. So far the ones I did get pregnant I manage to lose them. My immunes does not allow them to settle and of course plus the age issue..

We will get there some how.. 

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki    Oh no ingore it  Stop looking down when wipe  and just enjoy your sweetie as they must be snuggle up so hard for the little bleed to happen as I don't look down there any more.
Hope you all have great Xmas    xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Bleeding is very normal at this stage Kuki   


Jo - no probs, I used to drive myself mad with symptom spotting, then when they did kick in I wished they would go away LOL   


Becky - PMA!


----------



## reb363

Yeah I had that Kuki - you'll remember my posts !!!! Don't worry about a thing.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi girls,
Still coming.. Not much just a little. So I am ignoring for now.. 
I will do the digital tomorrow. 12dp3dt tomorrow. 
If it says not pregnant and I know I lost them already.. 
I had an awful tummy today.. Realy bad constipation and lots of wind. 
So lets see what tomorrow will bring..
I am hoping it is actually clexane causing the bleed not necessearyily the embies..
Love to you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## Gladys07

Kuki - I am     for you.

Merry Christmas ladies.

Dx


----------



## Kuki2010

Merry Christmas dear friends,
Good morning to you all.
Did 3 tests
Digital said 3min later Pregnant and waited another 1.5min to say 1-2weeks. So not sure what this mean. All on other days just came as Pregnant 1-2 weeks.
I did my cheap string little test. I never manage to get a positive on those ones before and today there is line. Not so very dark but dark enough. Not that faint. 
But the internet cheap one is very faint still.
I did not bleed all night. But I was lieing down all night. Tummy felt frigile with lots of pains. But we went out yesterday for lunch had big lunch. And lots of wind and constapation.. But my tummy defo not well. Lots of pains.. Not sure belongs to what..
Still very positive.. And hopeful. Roll on wed to see how healthy my precious emby..

Di,
Merry christmas.. Thank you.. Thanks to you all of you.. You have no idea how much you helping me.. 


I hope you all are going to have a fantastic one.. I just did DD's stockings.. I am so excited for her..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Happy Christmas Everyone and a wonderful 2012 to you all
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - dont worry bleeding is common and upset tum - you will be fine    


Merry Christmas everyone, I'm just off to bed ......shattered! Mollie Moo loved her first christmas xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
Happy Boxing day to everyone!
I did my 3some testing. Digital did the same thing yesterday. And said 1-2 again. Today is day 13dp3dt. Tomorrow really should move on to 2-3 surely. Cheap tests are still very faint lines.
No bleeding. Thank god. And my tummy feels so much better. Before after bleeding my tummy felt so tight and painful. Not sure what was that but lets see what is tomorrows blood test will show us. I will repeat the test on friday morning too. See if it is doubling. 
Today we are off to see SIL's new born baby boy Bertie! He is 3 weeks old.. I cannot wait.. Will be more presents and like a christmas dinner. Yeah!!!
Have a wonderful day all.. 
Love. 
Kukixxxx


----------



## jo8

Think it might be over for us   - pink spotting since yesterday afternoon, which stopped and now restarted much heavier - just feels like AF is about to start.  Yesterday was 10dpt2d so think its too late for implantation bleeding. Always made it to test day before but thats not till Sun. Didn't sleep at all last night and don't think tonight will be much better - any ideas?

Becky & Jayne - hope you have great news to post tomorrow

Kuki - good luck for the bloods

Jo8 x


----------



## reb363

Jo - I had that and was convinced it wasn't implantation - but it was.  I really     it works for you.


----------



## jo8

Reb   - thanks - hope the same for me. Its just so horrible not knowing what is going on


----------



## reb363

yes and crap time of year for it


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
I had some bleeding. And stoped. Not sure what it was. It was not time for implantation but maybe it was. Will never know..
Hanging in there..So bloody difficult to do.. Just waiting..
I did not do any test this morning. I will wait for the results. 
I have cold coming out.. My neck and behind my nose very painful. It has been trying to come on last 3 days my awful immunes working overtime again. I hope they are not harming anything.. 
Stay positive. We won't know till OTD and really till we see the blood test..    

Reb,
How are you and Max? Any better? You poor darlings.. What a christmas it was for you two..     

Becky,
Thinking of you everday...     

Jayne,
Hope you are doing okay?     

We are off to Verona this moring. We were going to drive but decided against cos of the London closures.. So we will take the train. Going to be a long day.. I have my book and will wrap up well too. DH will is coming with me. And I don't have to drag DD around with me. Sis is going to be looking after her. We are planning to leave at 7.30. Not sure how well is the trains running. We hope to make to hers about 10.. But might be mega early. Lets see..
I have a huge lists of meds and questions for doctor for this afternoon. It won't be Gorgy. Sb else. Not sure how good he wlll be.

Love to you all. Hope all enjoying hols!!!

Kukxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely christmas.  

I haven't been on here for ages so it will take me ages to catch up, but I've just seen the recent news.  

Poppy - massive congratulations on the birth of Harry Joseph.     

Kuki - I knew you would be pregnant by now!  Well done!   I heard that you had 17 eggs - is that right?  You must be one fertile lady!  Don't stress about the CB digital tests, they measure the weeks from when your period is due, not gestational age, so you won't be at 2-3 weeks until 21 dpo or 18dp3dt.

Jo8 - Don't give up hun.  I have had bleeding since 8dp3dt, and some of it bright red with clots too.  I have learnt that it doesn't necessarily mean the worst.  The one thing I would suggest is to increase your progesterone supplementation as low progesterone can cause bleeding and progesterone is more likely to be low with DE - you can safely take up to 1200mg a day.

Becky - I saw that you are pupo.  Don't know when your OTD is but good luck.    

Hopehopehope - thanks for the Christmas message.   

Good luck to any other pupo ladies     

love Lindz xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Not that great really. HCG came as 287.4 for day 15dp3dt. With my DD were 600 over.
I am trying to stay positive. What else can I do. But it is probably again not healthy baby for us. 
Friday I will go and repeat the bloods. 
Than wait for 6 week scan. I will book it in next week.
I had my ints done today. And will get more meds tomorrow.
I am just so exhausted.. can not discribe how much..

Linz,
Oh so lovely to hear from you and fantastic news baby is doing well. Take very good care of you and precious cargo..
Will write and catch up properly tomorrow. We just came home. 

Love to you all.
Kukixxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki I hope the next lot of bloods reassure you more


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo8 - so sorry that things don't seem to be working out. It's just so so hard..sending you big hugs  

Kuki - I haven't been on to wish you congrats but I will wish it to you now and pray that you have a healthy baby on board. You've been through such a lot you deserve things to go righ

Becs..hope you're ok? Not long now love

Lindz - good to hear from you and that all is well with Baby L. Christmas must have been amazing! 

Love to the rest of you girls..we've had Christmas split between 2 sets of parents which has involved 6 toddlers and babies..has been lovely but can't help thinking..what if? If our first IVF had worked we'd have a bag packed by the door :-(

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope you ladies don't mind me posting these 

Mollie Moo at Christmas http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P251211_0903_01.jpghttp://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/PC253905.jpgIn the big girl's seat in tesco's!http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/405070_10150560487953665_576113664_10626383_867878941_n.jpg

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
You made my day. Mollie is one gorgeous girl! Going to cause problems.. You will be in trouble mummy.. Stunning. Big kiss to her from us.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww thanks Kuki     Her Daddy is worried already about boyfriends lol


----------



## ~Lindz~

Kuki - check out this website: www.betabase.org It shows betas from ladies who have had viable pregnancies and 287.4 is well within normal range for 18dpo.

http://www.betabase.info/showDailyData.php?type=basic&multiples=Single&dpo=18

Where's your pma gone?!!! Sending you loads more. xxx

             

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
Thank you hun.. I got them all.. Feeling already better.   
Will show DH this so he can cheer up too.
Kukixx


----------



## reb363

aww Kizzymouse - she's still just absolutely gorgeous  - what a heart melter.


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, just popping in after 5 days with no broadband or phone (grrrrrr!, haven't they heard of keeping skeleton staff to cover emergencies at Xmas) to give you all some    , especially Kuki and PUPO ladies

Kuki - Hang on in there, hcg is looking fine for dates    

Becky - hope you get a late implanter!

Jo8 - really hope you have implantation bleeding, good luck for when you do test

Jayne - goodluck as I think you are testing too

Thinking of you all

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
You made me feel so much better yesterday. Thank you.
Last night I had to change 3 times. Too much sweating.. I only change ones. It think steriods side effect. Sweats.. 
And my cold and flu are full blown but coping no problem.
Feeling so much positive and at peace this morning. I think my instincts telling me it is going to be okay. 
Last year all HCG were telling us everything hanky dorry.. But my instincts were telling me it was not wright. And it was not..
I will enjoy next 2ww scan and deat with it when it comes to it.

Justine,
Thank you.. How are you? Recovered from hysto?

Lindz,
I miss you. We all did. I hope you come and talk to us from now on..You are our asprational lady!! We need you here.. I am so so happy for you!!! Amazing.. 

Becky,
I am thinking of you. I think you come back from hols tomorrow? Hope you are hanging in there..

Jayne,
Good luck ith testing. I think it is today?

Kizzy,
She is going to be a killer!! Those eyes.. I feel sorry for the boys!!!  

Wishing you all a great day. Busy in here. I still have my sister till Saturday. I need to get things done while she is here.. 
Today task to go and pick my drugs up for next 3 weeks. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, as you know all pregnancies are different.  Sending you       for tomorrow's blood tests.


----------



## justineb

Kuki, those instincts are important! Fingers X. I am ok thanks, but started bleeding again after 11 days around time AF would normally come (very painful, had to go to bed with hot water bottle!)  and am just waiting to find out if I need to take another packet of oestrogen. Pain has eased now so hopefully all ok.

Kizzy - Molly's definitely gonna be popular. Such gorgeous eyes.

xx


----------



## Jayne1007

Morning Ladies,

Kuki - glad that you're feeling more positive this morning.  We all have everything crossed for you  

AFM - we've got a BFP this morning!!!    We're not sure whether to be excited or not - quietly optimistic I think is probably the best way of describing how we feel.  Having had an ectopic two and a half years ago we don't want to find ourselves having our dreams shattered again.  However, we do keep telling ourselves that we've got further with this round of IVF than our first, which can only be a good thing  

Love and hugs to everyone.

Jayne xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Justine     

Jayne        that all goes well.  Take it easy


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Ladies, found this on another thread. Take a look, though I swear by FertilAid and Zita West

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2068908/Could-simple-pill-costing-30p-day-answer-getting-pregnant.html

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
It will take time. Probably another 2 cycles for lining to build up? You poor thing haning in there.. It will be so much nicer.. 
Take extra care. Hope you are enjoying the holidays?

Jayne,
Fantastic news. Weldone. You did it!!! Wishing you lots of luck from now on. Lets hope it will be all great sailing..

AFM; My cold has gone worse. Tomorrow I have to make it to Lab some how.. Lets see how beta is doing.. 
Will book the scan after getting the number.. At Fetal Medicine Centre. Not sure how much it is in these days. I should check it.
I am waiting for the dinner to cook. Cannot wait to eat and bed.. Probably not very good idea anyways..

Will write to you all as soon as I get in.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

After today scan, consultant has booked me in for c section next Tuesday! Feeling anxious now

Kuki, good luck for tomorrow. Sending lots of pma your way.


----------



## HMB

Merry Christmas all  

Didn't have access to internet, or least not private, at Christmas while away, so had to wait til now to catch up. When I left, Kuki was MAYBE BFP---so now I can say Congrats Kuki   . Crossing fingers for your second HcG test tomorrow. They testing your prog levels too? 

Jayne--Congrats to you!! That is fantastic  

Carnivaldiva, that is so exciting that the day is set and soon to arrive!!!

Justine, sorry to hear you have had some pains following the hysto op. I do mine on Tuesday  . What's your plan? Waiting to recover for this cycle? Will you be plunging right into IVF?

AFM, I am now bleary eyed trying to stay up reading the thread  . So am afraid of mixing things up, sorry. Holiday was lovely. Very restful until last night. Ate loads, but not as healthy as I am used to, so off to the veggie stand tomorrow!  . Didn't have enough ovulation tests to do them every day, so it is def not scientific this time   . Doesn't matter all that much as we are not to TTC before the hysto on Tuesday. I like knowing when I ovulate tho, so I know really the length of the cycle. Oh well. Funny thing happened to the cheapo pregnancy tests I had ordered before this cycle. They got returned to Amazon!  . Random. Will have to try and avoid that vendor/whatever since I know the address is the same Amazon uses for me for everything. Will get on that next week! We are in a rush to change/modify our extra insurance (additional insurance to nat'l health care here in France) so I don't pay for the op on Tues. Or not much anyway  

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Ah darling, you are going to meet your precious darling finally on tuesday. Oh my god so exciting.. 2012 is going to be an amazing year for you!!! I am so so excited...I can not wait for your news and find out what it is?
Thank you hun. All I am thinking this is a different pregnancy and therefore it is acting different.. Holding on to that thread..
Still very positive and hopeful. Chucking all the negatives aside..Keep saying I am pregnant and it is going to be okay..
For me the planned c sec was the was to deliver. It was a wonderful experience. Very expensive but was well worth it. If we get lucky enough we are going to barrow do what ever we need to do to have the same if NHS again does not give us one.

HMB,
Yes progestron I have done. It was low. But unfortunately I cannot get the injections in here. There is an issue with manufactures. I am contacting Ali's pharmacies today. It is a pharmacy in London they seem to get things sometimes the others can not.. So lets see if they can have some. I am now on 3 crinino gels a day. And my breast are painful and full. Not so much but enough to detect progestron gone up.. 
Don't stress about ovulation. It will stop you ovulating.. In the past any stress I did not ovulate. But I am normally total stress face person. A worrier!!! About me and around me.. I worry.. I dont' want. But it happens naturally.. So just monitor it but don't stress about it. Easily said and done.. I was never able to achieve it.. But some people can..


AFM; I need to be at the lab at 9am. My tummy is up and down with nervous. Well it has gone down we know it is going. And last one was at 1pm. So it won't be quiet 48 ours by 9am this morning. So I need to make allowances for that. Well it should be 600 or so by 1pm.. But if it is 500 by 9am. Maybe we will be okay..? Not sure.. Lets wait and see. Well we wont find out till probably sort of 1-2pm this afternoon.
The weather is not looking great outside. Cold and wet..But I am prepared for it.. I will do blood test and come home to search for car insurance. Running out today. Got to get it asap. That should keep me busy till I get the results. Sister is going to London for a party today. So it might be a bit lonely afternoon. But we going to do our thannk you cards for our christmas and presents etc.. That should kill the afternoon..
I can not believe tomorrow is the new years eve.. I will be really happy to say good bye to 2011. Has been a hard year.. Lets hope 2012 will be a lovely year for us all.. 

Love to you all.

Talk later.
KUkixxx


----------



## Gladys07

CD - So excited for you for next Tues x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi lovely ladies,

There is a thread for current cyclers on the Over 40's http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278114.new#new a couple of ladies are currently chatting so if it's relevant at the moment please feel free to jump in

Kuki, good luck with your bloods today   

Carnivaldiva, Good luck for the C Section on Tuesday      excited for you  .......but don't forget the big knickers for afterwards  

Shelley xx


----------



## LJyorkshire

CD - gosh cant believe you will be meeting your LO next week! Hope all goes smoothly Hun x

Kuki - keeping everything crossed for some lucky numbers for you today  

My sis is expecting AF around 18th Jan which is 3 months from her last set of tests so we should know end of Jan if she is going to make a suitable donor.

Strange but thinking about adoption a lot recently...even been on to some adoption websites and looked at the children needing parents. I know it's a long haul but our LA only requires you to be out of tx for 6 months before starting the process and by March this will be us if we opt for no further treatment. Need to sit down and have a good talk with DP..I know he's very open to adoption but at the moment think he's dying to jump on a plane to Serum for DE! I am very happy to have had a few months tx free...feeling more normal than I have in a long time.

Jayne - wow! Congrats!

Justine - hope you're doing ok love?

Love to all you ladies waiting (for one thing or another!)


----------



## carnivaldiva

LJ, there's nothing wrong in exploring different options.  Adopting is a fabulous wonderful thing to do.  I've often thought of it and still am.    

This whole c section is very scary and I'm unbelievably teafrul. Baby hasn't grown so much in last 4 weeks and I've spent the last 2 weeks not really working so hard, hence all this rush to finish paperwork for our bookkeeper for VAT return etc.  Times like now I wish I still worked at BT, I'd be home with my feet up.  I have to go in tomorrow am for them to monitor baby again, and I think I'll see if they'll do it again this afternoon.  So I guess I'll have to do a few hours work Sat/Sun to catch up.
As always my love to all you lovely ladies.  You've inspired me, given me hope when I thought there was non and have always been there.


----------



## urbangirl

CD, don't worry, it'll be fine, very excited for you, so lovely to have your baby after such a long wait.  

Haven't been on here for a while so belated CONGRATULATIONS to Poppy40.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Kuki.

Jayne, it's always going to be nerve wracking when  you have a history of some sort, but you're had the difficult times so now it will be your lucky time!

LJ Yorkshire, do you even have to tell the LA about your tx?  It's pretty private, really.  I wouldn't share my plans with them myself....

Justine, I hope you are feeling better, and you will reap the benefits on your next tx.

AFM, pressing on, had EC today, not many eggs, and have to wait a few days to find out about fertilisation because clinic closes today until middle of next week!    

Happy New Year everyone,I'm so glad we're had some great successes this year, that will encourage the rest of us to keep on going...


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies hope you all had a lovely Christmas 

Jayne CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WELL DONE AND GOOD LUCK   


Jo8 stay positive , Lindz is right about the progesterone, we were both on 1200 a day, plus I was on gestone injectons every other day,    

Lj, hi hon, glad your feeling better after some treatment free months, good luck for 2012. never give up hope 

Hope, big big hug my friend, hope your friend is with you, take care, thinking of you   

Lindz hi hon, so you have returned lol, hope the sickness has eased off 

kIZZY, HI hon, glad you and Mollie had a lovely 1st Christmas, she is so gorgeous  

CD, brilliant news hon, I can understand your fears but when your baby is here you will forget them all, wishing you all the very best for tues, hope your cs goes textbook perfect        

Justine, I hope your tummy pains have passed and you can enjoy NYE, 2012 WILL BE YOUR YEAR   

Kuki, everything crossed for high hcg levels, I hope ali's pharmacy can sort you out, they are so efficient, sent mine out the next day, hard to get gestone but PRONTOGEST, is exactly the same and available, they also accept foreign px, good luck 

HMB, Glad your holiday was good, shame no internet arghhhhh , good luck for 2012   

Happy last few days of 2011 to all the lovely over 40's


----------



## justineb

CD - OMG, can't believe you will meet your LO next Tuesday, must be a bit of a shock to find out it will be early, keep up the PMA and try not to worry, the consultant is probably being extra cautious,  we are all wishing  you all the goodluck in the world, I hope all goes well and you get the support and help you will need post op. Is your mum still with you? For now forget the work and just think about you and LO!

Jayne - Fantastic news about your BFP!!   

Jo8- Hang on in there til OTD!

Becky - hope you are Ok   

Kuki- hope all is Ok today with scan and bloods (so nerve wracking!), and I hope you get meds sorted.  

HMB - goodluck with your hysto glad you have enjoyed your holiday, sounds like just what Dr ordered! I gave up trying to work out if I ovulated before hysto as lining was coming off on day 14!

Urban- you are brave going again so soon, sorry to hear you are not having so much of a good cycle this month. Did you go to see Penny  @ Serum? Are you having any embies transferred or are they all in freezer still? 

Lindz - great to hear from you!

LJ- glad you are enjoying your treatment free months. I've been thinking about adoption again as well....... especially now they are looking more at processes.

Thanks for all your messages, I am in less pain now, but still bleeding quite a lot, but the good news is that I don't have to take another course of oestrogens (as I got through the first 11 days without AF starting), this means we will move to try naturally for 2-3 months as Penny recommended as soon as I can face getting jiggy  . Might also give my thyroid chance to normalise.  We are just about to buy the very expensive cordyceps/herbs that Penny recommends from far east (am just trying to work out if it's worth it versus the cultivated ones you can get here!).There is such a price difference, I am really confused about it. I got my pathology report today from the hytso - have found out that they also took out a polyp (not maglignant, thankfully).

Hi to Sarah E, Kizzy, Di, Poppy, Gladys, Alexine, Mish and everyone else.

Wishes for happy 2012  

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,
HCG is 571.3. Was expecting around 540-550 or so. Only has been 44hrs.. Look who is counting.. 
I am so happy. I really hope it is going to be okay.. We are so close and yet so far.. 
Can not wait till 2 weeks to see how we will be doing.. 
I will try to be all posiitve and just enjoy next 2 weeks. Won't allow negative thought to bother my tum tum..
Love you all and thank you all for increadible support. I could not cope this without you all. Thank you.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Gladys07

That is fab news Kuki xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Justine - huge congrats   
Kuki - woo hoo!   


CD - wow Tuesday! You will be fine - if I can do it you can and I'm a wuss lol     Looking forward to hearing all about the new arrival


Hugs and good luck to everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434

Great levels Kuki


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Mish hun.. 
Hopefully some more of us will carry on with their pregnancies so you can open one for us a pregnancy thread?
What do you think? It would be nice for us oldies only?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - congrats on your BFP and the levels rising! What a lovely start to the new year!

Jayne - congrats on your BFP, super news.

CD - Best wishes for your CS next Tuesday, bet you can't wait to meet your LO. Very exciting for you.

Justine - hope you can soon fell up to getting Jiggy. DH has put lots of Barry White on my Iphone, lol.

Sarah - hope you're wellhun.

Jo-8 - hang in there my BF had lots of little bleeds before her BFP with twins. Doesn'tmean a thing yet.

Happy New Year to everyone on this thread, you have all been a wonderful support during the last year and heres to a fertile 2012

Di XXX


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki2010 said:


> Thank you Mish hun..
> Hopefully some more of us will carry on with their pregnancies so you can open one for us a pregnancy thread?
> What do you think? It would be nice for us oldies only?
> Love. Kukixx


There's one already there hun  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=164.0

A whole section for PAPAI for the Over 40's xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Mish,
I never seen this one before. Well probably I never made it to this stage. Well I will join after scan. 
Thank you hun..

Di,
Thank you darling. Cheers to Fertile 2012!!!! We need it!!!!

Kizzy and Gladys, thank you both.. Had a relaxing afternoon. But now I have to get on with the work load. Got to put away washing and hang the washing.. Well sister will help.. Than have to cook. But will be easy.. I will have shower and early in bed tonigh.. So very very tired..

Love to you all. Hope you are enjoying your last night of 2011. Will be gladly to see the back of this one.. Come on 2012 waiting for you.. You have all or hopes and dreams!!! 

Kukixxx


----------



## alexine

Kuki& Jayne   
Hang in there ladies!   
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

We are considering - very early stage discussion - adopting a sibling for Mollie


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
What a wonderful idea. When are you thinking to do it?
Exciting.. Enjoy Mollie a little bit more..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo8

Kizzy - thats lovely news - hope you can get started in 2012  

Kuki - great levels so just chill a bit now - much easier said than done I know  

Jayne - fantastic news   - can quite understand why you are feeling like you do - hope the wait for the first scan goes quickly

Becky - any news yet? Hope you're ok - not sure if you are away?    

Justine - sorry your in so much pain - not great but hopefuly worth it  

Thank you to everyone who has popped on with good luck over the last few days

Afm - well ladies its a tentative BFP for me too!! Still in shock and it could go either way. Been a bit naughty and tested early and took myself off for blood test - HCG on Wed was 38.2 at 14dpt2d and yesterday was 65 (not due to test till tomorrow). Clinic think it is on the borderline so could go either way so please keep your fingers crossed for me. Have googled it and it does say levels should double within 48-72 hours and we are about 62 hours so within that. Have been worried sick so please forgive me for not posting but feeling a bit more positive now - retest on Tues

A BIG thank you for all your support particularly over the last week - reading it has given me hope and kept me sane      

Hoping all of everyones dreams can come true in 2012 - we deserve it!

Jo8 x


----------



## jo8

CD - sorry forgot to say very best of luck for Tues when you meet your little one - please try not to be too worried


----------



## hopehopehope

Congrats Kuki!!! Yay!!!!
WEll done to all the other ladies with bfps these last few weeks.  CD  - I have Pmd youxx

AS ususal i feel as though everyone else is moving on with their lives and bit by bit getting their bfps. As my DH has been saying no
I am stuck in a sort of Hinterland of misery. He has been horrible over xmas, all over me wanting DE. Says he doesnt love me/ wants divorce etc etc. He hasnt left, but it is giving me the strength to move on alone. I am going to go for DE this year, with him on board or not. He cant stop me doing this. If he doesnt love me we will end up splittin up anyway. It is not what I want, but it is my only choice. 

GOtta try and lose weight first. Going on 12 wweek weihght loss challenge starting Wednesday to try and get my BM~I under 30. 

So sorry I havent posted much recently  and no proper personals, Its just really hard. xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Jo-8 Congratulations Hun. Really   your levels do what you want. I've read the actual number matters less than the rate of increase...no-one knows when the little embie implanted so may be a bit behind if was a late implanter. What great news for New Year

Kuki - great that your levels are increasing so nicely!

Hopehopehope - I feel the same ...thrilled for the BFP's but seems like such a distant possibility for us. Don't believe it will ever happen for us   As Minxy said have come to expect failure. So sorry about your DH but quite honestly how could someone say such mean things to a woman going through the trauma of IF. Really hope you can find the strength to go it alone cos no-one deserves to be dragged down like that. Sending you massive hugs Hun x x


----------



## Jayne1007

Jo8 - well done you, I'm so happy for you and DH.

Kuki - I'm really pleased that your levels are looking so good.

Hopehopehope - I really admire your strength and hope that 2012 results in you being able to move forward in a way that is right for you.  

I hope that 2012 brings everyone else good health and that we all move a little close to making our dreams come true.

Jayne xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

PS Kizzy that's a wonderful idea..keep us posted on your thoughts and any info you find out. Adoption constantly on our minds too! 

LJ x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - woo hoo ( a cautious one ) - at least numbers are rising, don't worry about the actual number hunny    


Hope x 3 - big hugs hunny - I hope 2012 is better for you   


I could go for another go but am not sure I want to go thru it all again - I know how lucky we were getting Mollie first time with donor so don't want to push luck and I didn't have an easy pregnancy - there are so many kids needing homes - would be lovely to find one - would ideally like a 2-3 yr old girl but as I said it's very early stages - discussing only - will keep you posted.


HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX HOPE YOUR DREAMS ALL COME TRUE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Dearest friends,
Wishing you all a super new year! To bring all your dreams at once!
I would like to thank you all for being there for me in 2011. I could not cope without you all
THANK YOU!!

A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR. 2012 PLEASE BE KIND AND GENEROUS TO US!

Love to you all.

Kukixxxx


----------



## BECKY7

hey ladies

we just got back from devon and it a BFN for us  really gutted as got all the signs then disappear a week ago and now got my period  so not a good start to the year for us as it is the last ivf for us  and i dont really know what to do now or where to go now as we dont think ICSI work for us anymore.

hope you all will have great new year and will be back soon as gonna get **** as too tired to keep crying in the last few day.

becky7 xx


----------



## GIAToo

HHH - wanted to send you some hugs, you've had such a rotten year.  Can;t really comment on your DH as you obviously love him, but you know you could do this on your own    

Kizzy - hi    I would love to have another, and even wrote to the clinic last night to ask if any embryos from my donors left   , but I think it would be too much and for me I'd end up having to work full-time and never seeing either child as much as I want to!  Good luck with your discussions/investigations   

LJ I hope that all your sisters test come up good and you can proceed using her eggs         

Kuki - great news on those levels!    Take care now 

Congratulations to the other BFPs   

Sorry to Becky and anyone else who has recently got a BFN      I hope you all find a way forward to create your families.

Happy New Year to everyone
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Becky    so sorry. Its such a hard road to travel.

Jo8 way to go   . So happy for you.

Hope3, you need to do what's best for you, but going solo not so bad. I'm sure you'll have plenty of support from friends and family.

Thank you ladies for all your kind words of support. Lets hope that 2012 brings us all happiness, health,  and lots more dreams come true. Xx


----------



## handy1

Happy new year

Sorry Becky and HHH. I don't know what to say.

Congratulations Kuki


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Becky,
Be kind to yourself now. It is not easy.. Take your time. Oh my darling friend. Wish  you were not so far away. I could pop in and give you nice cuddles..    Text me or call me. I am here.. You are going to have your baby. You will.    
When do you go and see the consultant to talk about the treatment? You still have FETs..
Sending you lots of positive power to cope.. Love Kukixxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  thank you that so sweet of you and we have no frosties as none of them are good enough to freeze.
My partner got his operation on the 27th jan ( finally as we waited 3 year to get that bl##dy date) to unblock it but it is 60% chance it will work and 40% chance that it won't work  so I am praying that it will work then we will go for natural way  But I still think it wouldn't make any different as I had good grade and cells but I can't seem to stay pregnant  so what chance have I got with natural way eh  or am I wrong.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
See how the operation goes.. We never know till it happens. You know you can get pregnant. Maybe you need more help with meds.. My 25mg steriods did not help me so Dr. Gorgy top it up to 40mg.. Maybe you just need more meds..
We can not say it does not work cos you had BFN this time.. Look at me I am on my 8th cycle. 
You are going to have your babies.. You are. It is taking time that is all.. At least finally operation will be happening now. Yes who knows with a little help. You might go all the way natural. That would be just wonderful!!!
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012, GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST TO ALL 

JO fantastic news well done     

Hope, big hugs, you can do it on your own, Penny will make you a mum  

Lj, higs to you too, keep going hon, 

Kizzy, good luck with adopting a sibling for Mollie 

Di, hi hon, I am good thanks, had a very easy pg so far, good luck to you for 2012    

Kuki, stop worrying and enjoy , you are pregnant , it has happened , all the very best 

Justine, happy 2012 hon, hang in there you will be a mum    

CD, hi hon, you are so nearly there, lots of love 

Beth, sorry for your loss, Kuki is right perhaps you just need diff medication,we were both on VALTREX and Doxy as well as all the other meds you were on, perhaps up pred, keep trying, you are young it WILL happen 

Hello to NEEMA, HOPING ,GLADYS,JAYNE,POPPY,HMB,JULES


----------



## BECKY7

Yes kuki  I will wait till 27th to see if it work then try natural with more med  as I did tell my clinic that 10mg of pred is not strong enough and she assure me that it was plenty  aghhhhhh why don't they listen to us women as we know our body eh  So do I go to my GP to see what he can do to help me with my immune or do I wait till the op  As I will be using clear blue ovualation kit to save time  And am I right to think there is something wrong with my body to stay pregnant or our embryos wasn't good enough to stick.

Sarah Essex  thank you and I notice you went to barts too and in the end you went to serum  why that if you don't mind my asking.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
10mg is nothing. You need more meds.. I think it is combination. 
Our age
Our sperms
Our immunes.
We need to tackle them all in every aspect.
Sarah will answer your question of course. But I have to say you can not compare the standart of treatment abaord to UK.. You just can not.. 
I had dealings with LWC/Lister/ARGC. And NHS of course. NHS forget it.. But any other UK ones just can not meet the competence of the docs and professinalism and in some and most of the cases that the successful rates of foriegn clinics.
I used Serum protocol. I said to Dr. Gorgy this is waht I want and he said yes we can do.. If he did not I was going to take them anyway. I am not advising this of course.. But we have to drive it.. 

In this cycle Dh's sperm came up crap.. Even worse. We have used PICSI machine. I asked for it. Nobody has told me to use it.. We had 0% progressive sperms. 0... We said this is the last time we use our own sperms and eggs. That is it.. After this double donor all the way.. To eliminate age and sperms.. The rest we have to try as many as possible to get to healthy baby.

You are going to have your baby.. Yes it will need more fight and heartache but your dream will come true.. Just believe it.. It makes easier to fight it better. 

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Becky, I have to agree with Kuki. See GP re immunes, but you prob won't get much help. Might be best to get them done privately and see Dr Gorgy. I wish I'd gone overseas for tx sooner.


Wishing all you wonderful ladies happiness for 2012 and your prayers are answered and dreams come true. X


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi

Becca - sorry to hear your news Hun. Just a quick note about immunes. My friend went to Serum and Penny reduced her steroids from 25mg at previous clinic to 10mg and she got her BFP yesterday so I think these things very much depend on the individual. What I'm trying to say is don't torture yourself wondering if higher dose would changed the outcome on last cycle

Look after yourself

LJ x


----------



## HMB

Becky, hang in there, so sorry about this time   . It does sound like you both have things to do stil/options, like your DH's op, and the fact that you have gotten BFP before. I must tell you that I have a friend on another thread who did diff kinds of tx, but actually got pregnant on a natural cycle. She has endo among other probs. So it's worth a shot trying au natural, at least while waiting for another tx. Also my Doc said au natural for over 40s seems to have better success rate than IVF for some mysterious reason. We know from this thread that IVF DOES work on over 40s, but natural can too. Doesn't hurt to get meds etc., see a Doc about modifying your meds. 

HHH, I am so sorry.   . Doesn't sound like you had a good 2011. I have a friend here who is getting divorced, packing her boxes on 31st and today. She is looking forward to change in 2012. I wish you a fantastic 2012!! Think hard, and do what's best for you, as soon as possible...


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
LJ is so right..it is not just steriods thing.. So many things we need to get it right.. But with some help we can.. 
For me one of the most important thing is mentally relaxing.. Last BFN with my FET.. I have not cried once. I think I am moving on with or getting used to them. I know some how some time I am going to have more babies.. Maybe not in my tummy but I am going to have my child/chhildren.. The desperation for it is getting lesser which is making me more relax..

A little story;
A friend of mine; oh I have told you abut them. My god twins.. She had 4 failed cycles. no pregnancy not a hint of line. 5th nothing has changed same sperms crappy ones and same as her.. She is chubby darling. Twins.. Boy and a girl. Bingo.. Yes they came early and it was hard work.. But she has got pregnant.. 
6th cyle only one frozen embryo put in. Bingo.. A gigantic darling 9+3 born 2nd of dec.. 
My friend is convinced it happend cos on5th cycle she said it is not going to happen so I might as well just get on with it and get it over with. That relaxation gave her babies.. And well 6th she was not that bothered cos she said they have another one in freezer.. And got my two darlings.. Adn worked again.. It was not easy pregnancies none were.. But that is the joy we have to put up with..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

HHH,
I come acroos very anti man in here.. but no man worth letting your dream go.. No man..
Just go for it.. Everything will follow than.. IF he loves you he will follow your dream.. If he is worthy of your love.. He will be with you.. Just go for it..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Hi ladies,

Just popping in to wish you all a very Happy New Year, I really hope you all get your dreams in 2012
                  


Shelley xx


----------



## Aspi

Kuki, you give some excellent advice! Can anyone recommend any good clinics abroad for ICSI?Looking into all my options if I don't get a BFP! I dont think the NHS has handled it properly and from what I am reading on these posts I think my thyroid problems factor into it which has never been brought up by my GP or fertility, I think abroad would be better and cheaper?? What do people do with regards to drugs and downreg if they are going abroad?

Many thanks and love this website xxx


----------



## jo8

Becky - sounds like some good advice from Kuki & LJ  

hhh - the one thing to remember is not to have any regrets later in life - that will help you work out what you really want to do  

CD - good luck for Tues - have you left instructions for your mum to post about the arrival  

Thanks for the congratulations ladies - it feels like a very long 4 days till Tues and feeling very anxious about the test - in some ways wish I hadn't got bloods done and then I could have been in blissful ignorance

Jo8x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,

Had a lovely day yesterday. Just chilled at home.. And got a few things done. All was going so nicely till it came to 10am news. And saw that Afgan girl. Torched. Oh my god how another person can do something like to another human being. I don't understand. Of course I cried and cried.. Really disturb me.. Wish I have not watched it.. The vivid picture of this girl in my head now and cannot get rid of it..

Jo,
We cannot do anything about it.. Just stay positive and keep saying it is going to be okay..Good luck for Thursday.. What tests? Bloods you having?

CD,
Tomorrow is the big day and I am so excited for you darling. Ah I won't be able to wait to hear what it is and you two are doing well etc.. It is going to be a fantastic day!!!! The best day ever!!!

Aspirational,
Hello, first read the thread below well study it. It took me a few days. Than start plan your cycle. I have to say you have to use everybody. Your GP/Thyroid specialist (in your case)/Foreign Clinics. Not just one place offers everything I needed. So I had to do this. Still doing.. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Anything you are not sure you can as Agate. She is an incredible lady. She has been helping to so many. She has been wonderful to me. I could not cope without her.

Clinics,
Serum has performed some wonderful miracles in this thread. Lindz/Sarah you can ask them.
Reprofit dealing with lots of older ladies like us but I feel they are not that great with immunes. You need to take care of that side of things by yourself. Price is a lot cheaper anywhere else and treatment second to none. Superb!!!!
Almost as good as Turkey. Where I had all my other treatments in. But in Turkey you cannot have Donor sperm or eggs or embryos. Hence going to Reprofit. I am originally from Istanbul. That helped me of course. 
One thing the foreign clinics do so much better the clinics in UK is that seeing you as patient and organising things better for you and taking care of you. You feel important and you know it is going to be okay. Because of dysfunctional set up in uk clinics and hospitals whole a number admin people not communicating very well and the main issue I had/have to deal with in my professional life in UK companies; Accountability. Nobody wants to take the responsibility for the task. I found it very difficult to deal with. If you are professional you should have the knowledge and experience to deal with the question or procedure or whatever you are supposed to be doing. They don't.. The ball passes from one to another.. Unbelievable thing... I worked in so many different countries in EU. None EU. US.. UK has this defect or not sure what to call it.. My English is not good enough to articulate it I have to say.. But I found this very at present in dealing with UK IVF clinics.. And it drives me nuts.. I want to feel when I need help or when I need advice somebody competent enough to say no this the way to go and make the decision. And they don't and they can't.. 
Dr. Gorgy can be annoying at times.. Dr. Gorgy very hard to understand.. He does not have the strong people skills. But he can make decisions or work with me to get there.. I hate the fact that money is so important in any of these treatments is very upsetting and something we need to be very careful about when we are making decisions for ourselves.. I said so many time NOs to Dr. Gorgy's suggestions. But I have read and read about all of them. I have talked to docs about it in Turkey/France/US. 
I have to say you have to do the hard log.. Learn all.. And for sure we cannot learn all but do as much as you can do.. Than start the plan.. Give yourself time.. Lots of time.. I have learnt from my mistakes in the past I rash things too much.. It was stupidity and desperation of wanting a baby. I should have taken my time..
In this thread there are some amazing ladies like Jo-11. She helped me a lot. Her diary helped me a lot. I adore her articulation of whole process etc.. Incredible.. Another F. Friend Justine.. She is great.. Just come and ask.. We have some amazing ladies in here..
It is all about what is working in your body and what is not working. And how can we help to those.. But knowledge is the key. I made a mistake and spend all that money for getting just IVF.. I should have done the tests in 2010. I would have had my babies by now.. I am sure of it.. Spend thousands on treatment instead of 2-3k on tests.. It was my stupidity.. 
Some people do use meds without tests.. I could not do that.. I had to have the tests done.
It is learning curve.. And we get there in our own time..But we are going to get there..
I am sorry I went on a bit.. Sorry ladies..
Wishing you lots and lots of luck..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi girls, happy new year! 

Jo 8 -  You made my day hun.         So thrilled for you, hcg is doubling and that's the most important thing.  Fingers crossed you get a good increase for next test.

Aspirational - Hello. Kuki's given you some fantastic tips, I think the thyroid is fundamental and you need it managed as well alongside your fertility. My dad has hypothyroidism and so did my grandad, I've been told mine was ok, but have recently started on thyroxine (though I suspect it's making me have sneezing problems as I seem to have done nothing but sneeze since I started on it). I cycled at ARGC with TSH at 2.4, but just after my miscarriage it had gone up to 5.3, so is probably a factor in my problems. Personally I'd also recommend getting hidden C test done via Serum in Greece asap (as for 100 Euros it is money really well spent and might save you money further down the line), also making sure you have been tested for mycoplasmas/ureaplasmas. I wish I had this done before I had immunes done and immune treatment as that cost thousands and my immunes are  probably all triggered by this, and Penny at Serum thinks this is one of my main problems with implantation failure and miscarriage. I didn't understand the test and why I needed it, I just thought I had been tested before and it was negative (as I had a serology that was negative and swabs that were negative and a lap that showed tubes were ok, also partner had a swab that was negative). The serum test uses a technique called PCR, it looks for dna in menstrual blood (so might be more accurate). I wish I had had this done years ago,  might of helped save is the £35k we have spent now. I'm lucky that I seem to have plenty of eggs, we get told we get a "text book response" when we cycle and 'beautiful embies" - even had two hatching blasts last cycle, but none so far have stuck...... I have been through an NHS clinic (privately) and ARGC for immune treatment in my pregnancy and a cycle (meant to be the best in UK) and have just been for a hysto at Serum and am now trying naturally for a few months. I do feel up to now that noone has put the whole picture together (Serum are great with immunes and implantation failure, but not so interested in thyroid if TSH is under 5.5), so I'm having to piece that bit together with my GP (whose being quite supportive).  I just wish I knew what I know now at the beginning as it might have made the journey a little easier.  

Becky    Just a thought have you had hidden C test done? If not, maybe that is worth you doing next? Perhaps also the Foresight hair mineral test as that can help. Both of these are low cost and might make the difference to a cycle.

Hope, Hope Hope      Thinking of you, be strong. It takes take time I know, but you will get there.  Kuki's right no man ever is worth giving up on your dream for  xx

Carnival Diva, wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow   

Kizzy, lovely to hear about your plans for a sibling for Molly!

Kuki - hope  you have a good day today and all goes well, keep relaxing and letting that embie grow!

LJ -  keep strong and to keep that glimmer of hope alive, there is a way through for each of us I'm sure even if it might be adoption

HMB, goodluck for your hysto!

Hi to Sarah, Lindz, Di, Alexine, Gia, Urban Girl, Moo, Jayne, Gladys, Poppy and everyone esle.
Hope lots more dreams come true in 2012! 

Justine bxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki and justine  wow  fanastic story  and thank you  and I would like to know which is better and cheaper  either penny serum or DR G  and do I need to sort proper immune before hopefully trying natrual  or it is only for IVF as I am trying to get my DP to agreed with me that I have immune problem and I seem to have implanation problem  alway spotting then bleed 6 day before OTD and I have told my DP we only just spend 7k on 2 treatment and the drugs are free  so I think we done ok and before we spend more I wanted to do thing properly before I get too old  what do you think. Thank you for your time to read this.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Aspi

Thanks for all this ladies - I will spend my time digesting it!!! good luck to everyone!!! and many thanks for the advice as I do feel it is a holistic approach especially when you reach our age! xx


----------



## justineb

Becky, I'd recommend that you fill out a Serum consultation enquiry form (and send it off ), you then get a consultation with Penny that is free of charge. You can arrange the hidden c test via serum (and ask them about mycoplasma, ureaplasmas as well) for 100 Euro (and pay them by paypal to save bank charges), if you need antibios then you pay another 100 euro for a prescription and you might need to buy the ABs. If I had my time again, I would personally recommend get this done before spending £ 800 on chicago immunes and any further immune treatment. I spend a small fortune on immune retests, humira, intralipids and ivig - and according to Penny it was probably all caused by hidden c activating my immune system. If you go to Dr G you will have to pay his consultation fees and the tests on top. If you have hidden c you can almost guarantee you will have immune issues (as your immune system is doing it's job by being activated it's fighting the infection), so get the hidden c test done first and if it's there get it treated - and then perhaps move on to get  immunes tested after treatment or see what Penny thinks about the best plan for you. You can have the session with Penny just to see if you like them and their approach, there's no obligation to use them for a cycle. xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi justine  thank you so much for your help and time  I will ask my GP for hidden C and the 2 other stuff and see what he say  and I have already email serum and see what they say too  before I go any further like you say  and if I do go to serum how far it the airport to serum and how long would I have to stay and would they help me to sort out b+b.
Becky7 xx


----------



## urbangirl

Justine, don't beat yourself up about not having done those tests.  I had them all done and they were all clear but still no positive result for me!!  So, they are not the cause of my NK cells, no idea what is.  I think my problem lies with inferior labs, getting the right clinic is a big job in itself.  But you had the benefit of the Argy, so it must be something else with you.  The hysto you had though does seem to make a real difference to women, so I really hope that that and sorting out your thyroid are the last pieces in the jigsaw and you get your natural bfp. 

We all do the best we can. I do agree with having tests done to rule things out, but in the case of immunes there's really only a point in having those done if you are prepared to put the money in afterwards to treat them. I decided not to.  Four shots of Humira at £750 per shot is just too outrageous for me.

Anyway, we're all a year older and wiser and I hope those of us not there yet make it to baby city this year!

CD- Good luck!!!!


----------



## urbangirl

Becky, you can get a guide book to Athens from Amazon it'll tell you how to get to the centre from the airport + have suggestions of where to stay for all budgets, and even a map so you can find the clinic. Simples!!!!


----------



## justineb

Becky, Serum is about 40 mins from airport (depending on traffic), if you go I can tell you where I stayed, I got a hotel from last minute which was about 5 mins away and quite good value....... but don't forget you can have initial consultation with Serum  free of charge by phone. Your GP won't know about hidden c tests - most IVF clinics here don't know what it is, even Argc dismiss it. Gorgy is the only one who does it here as far as I know.

Urban, sorry you didn't get answers for NK cells with the tests. I guess I got a curve ball with hidden C quite late on in day, so I just wish I'd done mine the otherway round, but we live and learn eh?  I paid around 750 for 2 humira jabs (I won't be doing it again.....) I think Gluten free diet helps alot re lowering NK cells, have you tried that?

J xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Jo- 8 - Many congrats on your BFP! So happy for you, enjoy!   

CD – best wishes for tomorrow when you finally get to meet your LO. Can’t wait to see your news!

Becky – so sorry that this wasn’t your time. Look after yourself and a don’t be defeated.

Hopex3 – I feel so sorry for you hun. What an awful situation you have! Again I don’t want to sound anti-men but they come and go! The longest relationships I have had is with my parents and my DS. Don’t give up YOUR dream just because it something another person doesn’t want. You have to live your life for you!

Kuki – I’m totally in agreement with you and Justine re: tests. If only I’d known 3 years ago what I know now but unfortunately the information isn’t so easy to come by and it’s only being on here that I have discovered so much.

Kizzy – what a lovely idea about adopting a sibling for Mollie. Best of luck with your plans.

Justine –strange that the Thyroid meds are making you sneeze! Mind you the first round made me gain weight, which is the opposite response to most people!

Hi to Sarah, Lindz, Neema, Alexine, Gia, Urban Girl, HMB, Jayne, Gladys, Poppy and everyone else

Di XXX


----------



## Aspi

Hi again sorry to sound daft, but what is hidden c and where is Serum? thanks


----------



## urbangirl

Justine, I got a book on natural ways to deal with autoimmune diseases, and that did include a gluten-free diet, so yes, I'm doing that, so perhaps the tests weren't a complete waste of money as I have made more of an effort health-wise.  I've been doing lots of (cheap) things against inflammation for about 6months and I'd love to know if it's made a difference but I can't justify spending 5 or 600 quid on the retesting to satisfy my curiosity, so just have to hope that it's made a difference. There are so many difficult choices to be made as to where to spend a limited amount of money and rather than spend on immunes I put the money into vits, Chinese herbs, quality food etc cos I couldn't do both!  Would love to win 10grand on the lotto or something!
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks ladies for all your good wishes.  Can't believe I've come into the office today, but at least I've packed baby's bag and Mum and I have washed and ironed baby's clothes (just have nappies to wash now!)

I agree, it's worth getting tests done.  Some are lucky and have GPs that will do basic tests, my Dr was crap.  Foreign clinics seem to do tx that they don't do here.  Don't know why, as European clinics do tend to be a lot cheaper and through than here.

Will try and post from hospital once baby is here.  I've made a conscious effort to try and eat more, hoping that baby will be at least 6lbs on arrival, but having it early is still a shock as I thought I had weeks yet.

There are some very wise women here, who seem to know a lot more than fertility drs!!!  Thanks for keeping us informed.

My love to all x


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am pming you.. Let me know when you are free to come over..
Kukixx


----------



## Little B

hello to all,

I've been away from this forum and anything Google>fertility>over 40 for a while, just to stay sane. Having neighbours on three sides having babies has been tough as well. Also, on a better note, because I went back to school fulltime and man, I have been busy.

It is so nice to hear some good news for some people I remember, and to think Carnival Diva will be having a baby, tomorrow, wow!

I am currently on Pergoveris, 300 units daily, month two of this. It might have worked, as my usual supershort cycle of 23 days has now stretched out to 29 days and there is no sign of AF, but no BFP either. Anyone ever take Pegoveris? Research tells me it is made from hamster DNA or something horrific! Ahh, how we play with nature...


Hello to anyone who remembers me and hello to anyone else as well! 


Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Aspirational,
Have a read on this. This is the Serum Agate bible. Serum is a clinic in Athens Greece.
Lots to study.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0
Read up the hiddec C. Chylimidia. Well this is a weird one. I have tested Chylimidia before which is done by blood test. And none came up. None.. In UK I don't htink they do menstrual test. Come to greek test Dr. Gorgy made me test. Comes up with 10 year old infection. I must have had it while I was pregnant with my DD but than I had no immune issues no major big stresses like fighing for a baby through IVF etc.. And did not effect so much. Come 41.5 years old and after 7 cycles and so many embies trying to implant and each time my immune getting stronger to fight them. Even a 10 year old infection comes important.
Sorry went on again.. Forgive me please..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lovely ladies, hope 2012 is going well, back to work tomorrow, booooooo , roll on maternity leave, on countdown now, nearly half way

CD, ALL  THE VERY BEST FOR TOMORROW         


Hello Becky, after reading all the posts looks like most of your questions have been answered, Penny has an apartment next to the clinic she rents out very cheaply, e mail her she is very helpful and will do a phone consultation, she does a special package for two cycles of own egg, very reasonable, yes Agate is amazing she has compiled so much info on serum look at her thread,

I echo Kuki's post, most of the nhs fertility clinics suck and are very backwards on there approach to diff meds, I have never taken valtrex or doxy before, def helps implantation, I never had any tests done as can cost 3-5 k, so just took meds instead, clexane,pred and baby aspirin, much cheaper, but I see you took these as well, Penny tailor makes each cycle to the individual
I found some of Barts staff lovely of course miss T bedside manner was second to none, but they are very old fashioned, they put me on half a steroid a day, WTF, like it was worth taking, 
HMB is very right in saying try the natural way after your dp opp, could just be the winner  and Kuki is so right relax and think sod it, then it will hopefully work  , all the very best and be kind to yourself, you are still young, no need to panic yet,  

Hello to DI, HMB, ASPIRATIONAL, POPPY, JUSTINE,

kUKI and Jo good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,

CD, 3rd of jan.. Great day for a birth.. Thinking of you.. Hope it will be a lovely experience.

Sarah,
You are over 18 weeks. Wow!!! How are you feeling?

Wishing you all a great working week. Nice and short one..  It is horrible out here.. So stromy and scary.. Wet dark and horrible.. Not a great start to our week but we shall cope.

I again could not sleep today. I was doing okay in last a few days.. Nevermind hopefully a aftern nap later. If I can.. I used to love them but can not have them any more cos of steriods I suppose.

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## cordoba

Hi Ladies!

I am sorry to intrude in your thread but stumbled across it trying to sort my thoughts out and see what chances I have and to help me with some major decisions!

I read through your posts and am so happy to see so many of us 'not so young uns' acheiving a BFP!

I could do with some advice.........I have a DD aged 9 from previous relationship ( lovely man, really kind but just wasn't ready for fatherhood, we are still friends). I am now married to an old work collegue, we got together after 13 years of not seeing each other. I was living with DD in Cyprus at the time ( due to work) but moved back to UK to be with DH. We married 6 years ago and he is dad to my DD is everyway. This is where the fairytale ends though.........we found out he is azoospermic ( has no sperm in his ejaculation but it can be extracted from his testes for ICSI).
We tried ICSI once after me practically dragging DH to clinics and doctors, he hates going and makes me so nervous before we go that it was a complete nightmare scenario from start to finish. It ended up with zero fertilisation, which was due to egg quality and sperm.

Anyway..........sorry for long post but this is where I am at now. DH won't even discuss another attempt, says we can't afford it but my parents have said they will pay which he went mad at for me telling them. He doesn't want anyone to know, yet EVERYONE asks why we haven't had anymore children and their questions hurt so much as I blame my DH. It's been 2 years since our last attempt which makes me think my eggs are now probably past their best if they weren't before!

My Dh is very controlling in all aspects of our lives and a very dominating character. He is always on at me about work, keeping the house clean and needs to know who I see, where I am going and if it's a social event with daughter he always makes me feel bad saying that I should be working. Anyway, I am unhappy with him as he has basically said he doesn't want to discuss ICSI anymore. If I stay with him I will have to accept the situation BUT I don't know if I can! I am soooo desperate for another baby and he knows it but I feel it's another way for him to control me. He is so good at everything he does and always has to win at everything and I think this is one thing he has no control over so he won't even try!

Sorry for long message, just could do with some advice. Know Hopehopehope is in similar situation, so sad for her too!

If I leave him I will have to move to Cornwall to be near my family ( who are fantastic and so supportive) and DD will have to uproot from all her frineds and her school BUT would we be happier? Would I be more relaxed and perhaps be able to achieve a BFP with donor sperm if I was living a less stressful live?

Any advice welcome x

P.S sometimes DH can be nice, make him sound like an ogre but it's difficult as time is ticking, and he is just hoping I will forget and what if in 3 years time I find the courage to leave and then it will be too late for a BFP for me!


----------



## jo_11

Ladies, 

Just wanted to pop on to wish you all a very happy (and fertile) 2012.  

Big congratulations to Kuki and Jo8; so pleased to read your news, and here're some can canning elephants to help you with some excellent HCG results today, and to spur you and your embies on further:

          


Big  too to Justine, Poppy, Sarah, CD, Lindz, Di, Kizzy, Gia, Neema and everyone else.


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo-11,
So lovely to hear from you.. How are you?
Loving the elephants!!!
Today I am seeing my GP. No more HCG for me anymore. But more meds and maybe some scans soon. I have booked a private one for next friday. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  All the best with your GP then; glad I'm working from home today as it's blowing a gale outside    I'm OK ta; hysto at Serum at the end of this month, then a final OE cycle with Penny, all being well.  x


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo-11,
Wonderful news.. You will catch up with us soon at no time.. Penny will have another miracle I am sure.. This was my last OE cycle.. Well OE and OS.. End of.. We 4 embies waiting at Reprofit will use these too than move on to double donors. I am just so sick of dealing with defected. Either aged eggs and rubbish sperms..  Not giving us the best chance.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.. One thing getting me decided on last trial on OE/OS. Made me relax about it.. And I think that helped in great deal. Hope you feel the same next coming ups..
Yes perfect day for working from home. I manage to get things done outside this morning.. Was scary I must say..
I feel like I am going for an interview instead seeing my GP.. I have ss ready to explain what and when I need it. See how it goes.. I shall try my hardest.. Not sure how much he will give. He is one of the surgery partner so he likes to spend as little as possible.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## reb363

It's strange Kuki - I'd even chosen the DE clinic and we were all ready to press go. I'd totally come to terms with it and wasn't expecting my last round to work, especially with one egg. Just wanted to close the door properly .....

Friday -          

Jo-11 - both times I got pregnant I had a hysto in the month before. The other 5 times BFN.

Cordoba - forgive me for being blunt but I didn't want to read what you'd written and then run. From what you've said there are lots of issues mixing up here with infertility. If DH is controlling to the point that he impacts your self esteem and freedom (and although you haven't said it, if he is aggressive to the point of making you feel anxious) then leave him. He isn't going to change, no matter what you do, and whether or not his controlling nature is driven by his insecurity and fears of abandonment (exacerbated by MF) he will always see everything as your fault and try and persuade you of the same. Controlling relationships are really hard to leave (especially as they centre around making you feel dependent) but you deserve someone who loves you for who you are not tries to control you - and whether or not he's a great Dad he's also not a good relationship role model for your daughter. You will then be free to do whatever you like, including try for a BFP with DS. That's a completely different thing to the pressure and strains of infertility, especially MF, which knocks all men for six and makes many of them behave very badly at times. If you are with the right person and you think the problems are tied in with the IVF, rather than more fundamentally about his need to control, then counselling might help you both move forwards together. Sounds like your family are fantastic and there for you and DD which is great.  Sorry, I know it's so hard and painful and must make you very sad.


----------



## GIAToo

Cordoba - totally agree with everthing Reb has said (hi Reb    ) I know it must be hard, but him being "nice sometimes" is not good enough for you or your daughter esp with all the other stuff he does.....in my opinion       

Hi Jo_11 - good luck in Athens       

Happy New Year to all
GIA Too xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darlings,

Reb,
Giving up on our owns.. Made us to go to Reprofit. We said we do it there with double donor. And it will our first trial so we know what they are like and etc.. There is no logic to it.. 

Gia,
Thank you hun. To you too.. A beautiful year with precious..

Cordaba,
I did not want to be the first one tell. So aggree with Reb. Get rid of him. He is never going to make you happy. Totally the opposite.. Going to make unhappy as well as your doughter. Deal with things one at the time.. Just change your partner.. Move your life to closer to your family. Change it.. I am sure the rest will follow. From what you wrote you are living a very stressful life.. Not worth it for sb like that.. I have to say I have been there I have wasted my wonderful young 5 years on a man like that.. Very naive and stupid I was. With my family and friend help I manage to get rid of him. But it took another bloody 2 years. Not easy.. You need lots of support close by. Because people like this can turn nasty.. Be careful okay.. 
If you need to talk of course we are here.But if you think need for law people to get involve.. Get it involved as soon as you can.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck..

Well I am ready with my meeting with GP.. I am so nervous. So stupid right? Surely it is going to be okay.. What I am like.. Anyway will let you know when I coem back... Waiting for DD to wake up so we can get ready.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Cordaba

My feeling about your OH is that a relationship has to be VERY strong to survive IVF, if you have major issues before you start then the chances of having any sort of relationship left at the end of it are very slim and you could end up hating / blaming each other if it doesn't work or if the pregnancy does not make it all the way. It sounds like you have mixed feelings about him. If you feel you owe the relationship one more chance then maybe look at some relationship counselling (with Relate?)  and get some of your frustrations about being controlled out in the open in a neutral "safe" environment...you can always tell him that the clinic recommended it after getting a BFN before going onto a new cycle.  I'm sure you want to get cracking on IVF / ICSI straight away but there are always DE / DS/ DD options if it has to wait awhile (a friend of mine had her first DD consultation less than 4 weeks ago and just got her BFP!)

I too lived with a very controlling man for 2 years..he blamed all our problems on me, could not see his behaviour was unreasonable, forced me to go on antidepressants (as all his family were on them and he'd been on them for 6 years) and suggested I get CBT. My relationships before and since have been greta whereas all his have ended very badly (court injunctions etc). At times he was such a joy to be with and such good fun but deep down I did not look forward to daily life with him and grew to dread his reaction to anything I wanted to do. That's not a life in my opinion. Took me months to break free as that type of man often does not take no for an answer and can turn the charm on for a few weeks to make you think all is well. Hope I'm wrong and this is nothing like your guy. I am SOOO happy with my current partner and Yes starting a family is now more complicated cos I'm older but I love coming home to him and thank God I found the strength to leave when I did.

Kuki - good luck for Friday, you'll blow the doctor away with your knowledge!

SarahEssex - glad all is well with bubs...hope its a fantastic year for you

Jo-8 - is all ok love?

Jo-11 - good to hear from you

CD - thinking about you...wondering if baby is here yet and which flavour you've been blessed with!

Becs - hope you're ok and are getting some strength together for your next steps

Gia - aww beautiful pic!!

Love to everyone else...am shattered after a full days' work!

LJ x


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi all, just a quickie from me . . . . . . . . we had our scan this morning and there are two little heartbeats!!!  One is a little smaller 5.7mm so they are a little cautious and the other was 7.33mm - next scan in 2 weeks - still can't quite believe it!!     all is good xx

Sorry no personals but am shattered, first day in my new job too  x


----------



## Hellypoo

Hello strangers, sorry I've not been around for ages, I never seem to have a moment to myself!

Wanted to say a huuuuuuge congrats to Kuki - such wonderful wonderful news, I'm thrilled for you.  You deserve it after all you have been through to get to this stage.  Much  for a smooth pregnancy x

Jo8 - congrats too, more wonderful news to start the new year with  

jules40 - congrats on your twinnies   More wonderful news!  Hope your next scan goes well x  

Kizzy - a friend of mine from the US has just adopted a little boy.  She went through cycles and cycles of IVF (we were having tx at the same time when we lived over there) and it was never to be.  So she started the adoption process.  Took a while (obviously I'm sure things there are different to here), and they were on the verge of adopting a baby when it all fell through at the last minute.  But in November, they became parents to a gorgeous little boy.  They were there at the birth.  Looking at the photos of them together, you can see the love they have for him and how he has completed their lives.  It's wonderful.  I wish you all the luck in your adoption journey if you choose to follow that route  

AFM - I'm 25 weeks pregnant now, feeling fine, well knackered and huge, but fine otherwise   Roll on April!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hellypoo,
Thank you so much. Oh  my god 25 weeks already. Wonderful!

Jules,
I am so delighted with your news.. Fantastic.. The little one will catch up. Not to worry..They are always one big one and one little one with twins..So happy for you.

LJ,
You were wright.. I bombarded him with all the info and got most of the things. He is going to arrange a EPU scan for me for this week but lets see if he can.

CD,
Thinking of you.. Waiting for your news..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## jo8

Hellypoo - lovely to hear from you - can't believe its 25 weeks already - time does fly!

Jules - wow - congrats on 2 little HB - bet you were in shock - hope the little one catches up    

Kuki - great that you managed to get most things out of the doctor. I hadn't realised that you need to book into see them already so need to arrange an appointment

CD - thinking of you - hope its going really well    

Jo_11 - thanks for the dancing bananas - made me smile!

LJ - know the feeling - shock to the system having to do full day's work and it was so dark going to & from work today.

Aspirational - not sure where you live but have to say not all clinics in the UK are the same -the standards of care and level of investigations seem to vary a lot - if you're midlands/northern based might be worth having an appointment with Care. They do tests for immunes

Cordaba - think you've had some sound advice already - its hard enough going through IF without the added pressure of someone that isn't really supportive. Only you know the situation but is it worth having some joint counselling so you can talk things through with someone who is impartial ?

AFM - can breathe a sigh of relief - got my results late this afternoon - my hcg has shot up from 65 to 398 - was hoping for around 200 so very happy and just trying to enjoy the moment now as have been so worried since the last test. Scan booked for 2 weeks today so hopefully that will go quickly and event free.  

Jo8 x


----------



## Gladys07

CD - Hope all is going well xxx

Jo 8 - fab news, congrats, so happy for youx

Happy New Year everyone x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ladies my beautiful son was born 3 Jan 2012 at 1051am, weighing 5lb 8oz.


----------



## Kuki2010

CD,
Oh darling, made me cry.. So happy for you! Enjoy precious to the full. Every single second.. 
Turks say smell new born. Smell him lots and lots for me.. It is one amazing smell that is. 
Weldone you. You did it!!!! Enjoy. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo8.
Great numbers.. Things are happening.. Now relax a bit till the scan.. Not easy I know. 
I needed some more meds from him. to get me to 8 weeks. Not immune things. But like Clexane. Thyroxine etc.. That is why I went to see him. Other wise NHS does not see you before 8 weeks. Yes it is fine if it is a natural pregnancy without issues but we are not. Finally my GP recognise that I have issues and  have to deal with within NHS. Like Thyroid immunes. How many I went to see him in last 3 years for him test me. Privately it only cost 120 pounds. I am so so glad that I have it done with Dr. Gorgy. Even than it was just to eliminate things.. 
And you are so wright about things being different in up north!. Forget south though. Yesterday GP was calculation the cost of Crinino gels and progestron pills. But he has got scared and could not say lets swithc to pills. He said you are better to stay on gel. Ask to your consultant about it than we can change it he said.. All about money. Nothing else.

Di,
Happy new year hun! How are you feeling?

Only 3 hrs sleep again last night. Oh well not much I can do. I ran out books to read this week. And bought 8 more.. So I should be okay for next 2 weeks or so.. 

Wishing you a wonderful day!.. It is a great one cos CD has got her son right next to her.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Big congratulations Carnivaldiva!!          
So pleased for you...you did it!!  
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

CD How wonderful, you are a mummy, what a fantastic start to the new year. Big kiss and hug to you and your son

X


----------



## HMB

Congrats CD     ! Thanks for sharing the good news!!

Jules--That is so great!!! Crossing my fingers for you that all stays well  

Jo--More good news!!! Congrats  

AFM, I had the operation (following hysto exam in Dec) on my cervix to remove polyp and mucus. It went well although I have not been told what happened, haha. I feel fine. I left the hospital at 6pm and totally forgot to retrieve my health card. Apparently the Doc left me a prescription too,  . So DP is on his way now to get pick up that stuff. I am not in pain, just light bleeding. I made my follow-up appt for Jan 13. I am assuming that the iui will be on the next cycle in Feb, as the Doc had said in Dec.


----------



## jo_11

CD:  Many congratulations; what a WONDERFUL start to the New Year for you ^Congrats^

Jo8:  You must have pg brain already... they were elephants, not bananas  

Gia:  S looks scrumptious!

Hi to Gladys, Alexine, LJ et all 

x


----------



## reb363

Wow Carnivaldiva - overjoyed for you.  Congratulations on the safe arrival of your beautiful son.  Enjoy every precious second xxxx


----------



## dyellowcar

CD - What wonderful news! Many congratulations on the birth of your son.    Although early he is a good weight! Hope you are well and not too sore after the op. So happy for you!

Jo-8 - wonderful news that your HCG level is rising well. (might it be twins?)

Jules - congrats on the twinnes! How exciting! My BF carried twins and one was always smaller thru the PG, even at the HB stage, she had 2 healthy girls.

Hellypoo - lovely to hear from you and wonderful news that you are at 25 weeks already!

Kuki - I'm fine thanks hun. Some GPs can be rubbish when it comes to their budget. The nurse who gave me the Intralipids told me of one of her ladies who demanded the help from the NHS. Her theory was 'I have paid to get PG and the clinic has got me this far. Now it is your turn (NHS) to keep both me and the baby safe and well thru the PG'.

Poppy - hope you are well, bet you are really busy atm, but in a good way.

Cordoba - sorry to hear what an awful situation you are in. I can only echo what others have said. Being 'nice' sometimes is not really good enough. A man who has to 'control' his partner is not showing love. We are all people who have the right to our own dreams, letting someone else control those dreams and take them away from you is not a fair and equal relationship. If you have lots of support from family then be brave.

Hi to Jo-11 - lovely to see you on here, Justine, sarah, neema, HMB, Gladys, Alexine, Kizzy, LJ, Hopex3 and everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats CD


----------



## Little B

Congratulations Carnival Diva, you must be relieved and exhausted!


----------



## urbangirl

Well done CD, and congratulations, such lovely news!    
Hope you recover quickly.  Your mum & dad must be over the moon as well!


----------



## mooo

hi everyone
Long time since I was last around, so much to catch up.

firstly, CD!!!! wow - well done you - so delighted enjoy him every minute!

Becky07, lovely I am so so sorry to hear your news    sending    

Jules fab news on twins! My twins were always different sized, from 2 and 4 cells at transfer to 4lb 9 and 5lb 3 at birth, but now at 4 they are same size and both perfect. Don't worry lovely.

Jo8, great news and HCG looks fab!

Kuki  - all sounding great for you so far - you have to be so organised to deal with all those meds and appointments - hope it becomes easier soon and scan is reassuring for you.

Cordoba - as everyone else is saying - follow what you want and if he is a good one, he will come around and support you.

Everyone else - hi there and happy new year!

AFM, still feeling A Ok and waiting for that scan on 16th - ages away, I'll be 8 wks prg then, it seems a very long time! Did a repeat POAS last week and showing much stronger line, so hoping levels all ok,   will do another this weekend (cheaper test!) just to reassure myself.  Difficult over new year to explain why I wasn't drinking, managed to just tell hostess who very discretely poured becks blue into a glass, and gave 'ginless' tonics, so looked fine !

And just wanted to thank you ladies for really helping me through the difficult last weeks of the year  - you are all so fab and supportive. so much PMA here.
x


----------



## HMB

Moo, I was wondering how you were doing  . Sounds good!! xx

I got the prescription now, what I'm to take for a few days following the hysto operation. He gave me Provames oestrodial (2mg twice a day) to take for 10 days  . Kinda freaked me out a little bit. The other stuff is anti-inflammatory plus stuff to deal with pain or whatnot caused from that stuff. 

Justine, I think you said you were taking stuff after your hysto op, are you/were you taking oestrodial??


----------



## Hellypoo

Congrats Carnivaldiva    Lovely news, welcome to the world little guy    Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi CD  how wonderful  oh I bet your so so looking forward to your future with your sweetie.

Hey kuki  thank you so much for all your help this morning and I am so grateful for your time.

Penny had email me re hidden C and something else which I agreed to so she will send stuff over and she did say about hyst and I have told her that I already had saline sonography so we gonna wait till the result of my hidden C  and then go from there on the 27th jan  and I will go to GP to tell him my sad news and ask him for extra help now tat I had 4 MC  and I am gonna get him back on his vitamin now and it there any other vitamin for men you think he could get and I will go back on coq 10 but do you know hw many a day I need.

Hope you all ladies are well.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Was lovely to see you darling.. Lovely as always.

I was on till EC
Maca 500mg a day nearly 3 months before treatment.
CoQ10 300 aday nearly 3 months before treatment.
Royal Jelly 500 This one I only took about 3 weeks. It was a late addition.

And all the way through
Folic Asit 4000mg
Calcium 1000mg
Magnesium 500mg
Vit D 100mg
B6&B12 100/500
Selium 100

After BFP
Omega 3 300mg DHA. Cos this gives me too much mucus. I did not want to have it before BFP.

DH was on
CoQ10 300 aday
Maca 500mg a day
Vit C 1000mg
Flaxseed 1000
E 100iu
L-lysine 500mg
Zinc 25mg
L-arginine 500mg

The vits worked on his numbers but no effect on his movement. The last test was 1m and this time 60mil. So huge improvement but 0% progressive sperms still. 

CoQ10 I took it by ear. I tried 600mg seems the ladies in here doing. But it was too much for me. Far too much farties to cope with.    In the end I try 10*30mgs I could get from H&D. But you can get it cheaper in the internet and high strenght. I think I have DH the 120mg daily so he used to take 2-3 tablets instead. But they were even more expensive. He hates taking pills. It was very much hard work for him.. He has a very sensitive tummy. Not like mine. I have tough old one..

Good luck with Penny. I am sure it will be just great talking to her. You will feel so much better.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Aspi

Sorry Cordoba, I just wrote the most lengthy post about my previous history and just lost it as the session expired AAARGH!!! I wish you luck and strength of heart and mind - the unreasonable cant be reasoned with, I found that out in previous relationships, I struggled with my present DP over getting treatment, I ended up taking him to my Gyno who was brilliant who told him I would become depressed and resentful if he didnt support me or try.hat was the turning point - he was scared of a reversal and the gyno told us a bout ICSI - the other fator was money and he said that if we could get a round free he would do it. Male pride can be a huge factor and he probably doesnt want everyone to know. I would give him a deadline either in your head or discuss it with him or put your feelings in a letter if you get too emotional (my problem). Do you really really want a child with him? Cornwall sounds fantastic. He sounds like he would accuse you of something if you did move , but stand your ground and give each other time to reflect. I will write more in a minute just got to speak to my mom and dont want to lose this!!

Happiness to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

CONGRATULATIONS CARNIVAL DIVA ON THE SAFE DELIVERY OF YOUR SON WISHING YOU ALL THE HAPPIEST OF LIVES TOGETHER 

        

Hello to all you lovely ladies hope we can all have our babies in 2012


----------



## cordoba

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for taking time to reply to my miserable post, feel abit bad when it's all about me and so many of you are going through the 2WW, giving birth and lots of other issues!

Wishing everyone lots of baby dust and hope 2012 is a good year for you all. Can't believe how kind and responsive you have all been.

I need to make some big decisions and will make sure I keep you all posted. I am in utter turmoil and my emotions are all over the place, crying when someone is kind to me but then feeling like I should try and make a go of things when everything is 'normal' at home and there is no shouting.

Leaving my life here to move to Cornwall seems so scary, I keep thinking about all the things I will miss but sure not having to walk on egg shells for 50% of the time will be some compensation AND you are right, think if we did have a baby together it would probably make our problems worse. I do think the MF infertility was the catalyst in all our issues. Think my DH has dealt with it very badly and won't talk to ANYONE about it. He lets me do all the talking at clinics etc and then gets cross afterwards if I explained things in a careless way. I can't discuss it with him, the last time I tried he said I was trying to ruin his day and he would talk to me about it when I started being nicer to him!

Guess, I know what the answer is to my problems, just having the courage is the hard bit!

Thanks again ladies for all your advice......................sorry for crashing your board but can honestly say that you have all helped me, thank you x


----------



## LJyorkshire

CD - big   to you and DS!! Can't wait to see some pics of the wee man! Rest up now and let everyone around you help out..you mustn't overdo it after CS (my cousin refused to follow advice and suffered for months because of it). So there! You be a good girl now and I know you'll be a  fab Mummy to you new son ..he's a very lucky boy!

LJ x


----------



## Jayne1007

Carnivaldiva - HUGE congratulations to you and your little man.  What a fantastic way to start the New Year!!
Jayne xx


----------



## justineb

Carnival Diva, it's wonderful news that you finally have your little one safely in your arms, congratulations, hope you recover quickly from the C Section and that you enjoy every minute of being with your son   

Justine


----------



## justineb

Jo_8, great news about your hcg!   

HMB, I was on cyclacur (a type of oestrogen, but leaflet is all in Greek so I can't tell you the dose etc) after hysto for about 13 days til bleeding starting again...... but they said we couldn't try naturally whilst on them so that's why I was pleased to be off them...

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Justine. Good thing you are done taking all that stuff now. Good luck TTC naturally this month  . My Doc said I couldn't try during the Cycle leading up to the operation, didn't say anything about the next one other than we wouldn't be doing iui and that it would be a 'rest' cycle. I am to take the oestrodial for 10 days. I'm not sure when my cycle wil be over as I didn't have enough ov tests over Christmas  . Did the operation afect the length of your cycle? Make it shorter or longer? I am taking my temperature in the mornings now, to look for clues of AF coming on. However, the meds may mess with it. The anti-inflamatory drug makes me a little woozy. 

We are certainly spoiled on this thread with BFPs  . Let's have some more!!! Yipee, 2012!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening Ladies,

HMP, 
Oh yes yes.. We want everyone in this thread to have BFPs in 2012!!!!

Cordoba,
Good luck with the changes..

CD,
I hope you are having one amazing time with your little darling boy!    

Busy day for us.. And still have to cook. I hate cooking.. I should get on with it really.. Off I go..

I tell you what happend to me last night before that though; I had an orgasmic dream. Most weird. I was trying to have sex with a dentist clip board at the dentist surgery..  Don't ask me how did that come out.. No idea.. I suffered with my teeth all my life and I hate it.. I was blessed with the bad one from birth.. Lucky one in the family.  After all the IVF I need to get them all done for my rest of my life.. Big big job .. So not sure why dentist place.. Anyways it felt so good than a huge pain.. Cramps in uterus woke me up and I was in agony for 15mins.. Almost crying.. Than it stoped. Since than my pains has changed. Right ones are stoped now only left side are there.. The usual pains.. Now so worried the poxy dream change the dinamic of things in my tummy. I know how stupid that sounding but there you go..  not..

I made a few people laugh with that.. 8 more sleeps to find out for once for all.. Well we will defo know more by than..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Omg kuki  lol you make me laugh  but hopefully your ok as maybe like the physic say your expecting twin but again end up with 1 baby  hopefully everything ok with you and not long to go for your scan  but with your pain I would keep going to your GP or hospital for scan to make sure  but as for hospital go tomorrow as I know they won't do scan on sat and Sunday.

I had email from penny and interesting as she think for my next ICSI I should take 5mg of pred not 10mg or 20mg  and 40mg of clexane and 100mg of gestone  but nothing for TTC natural  aghhhhh.
Any ladies who are trying natural  are you taking any drugs or not.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - you are funny, but try not to worry, big 'O' dreams are normal especially early stages of PG with all the hormones and things moving around. I had them all the way thru with DS but none as odd as yours. LOL

Becky - I'm only taking vits, aspirin and folic acid while TTC naturally. The cons did suggest some type of steroid if we were to go for IVF again tho.


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - LOL       


It's VERY normal hunny - don't worry - in fact it's very good your body is doing as it should - pumping extra hormones and blood to where it's needed xx


----------



## HMB

Becky, I am not doing medication while TTC naturally. I am taking lots of vits (all 3 Zita West supplements) and agnus castus. Also eating 'fertility foods' like nuts and goji berries, etc.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
It is nice to know it is good for it..
I had a bad day over all. Lara droped my laptop and think the screen is gone. Now I am on my sister's laptop she has left here last weekend. Good job.. a bit slow but at least I can get on to net and talk to you ladies..
I am going to be in half hr though.. Has been a demanding day. Hopefully no stupid weird dreams for me tonight.   
Love you and leave you darlings.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hello to everyone xxxx ovulating tomorrow so off to bed for &&&&&& and again on sat morning!! For once dh 
Is here for ovulation..
So pleased my anovulatory spate seems to be over and am now ovulating on day 14/15 again.

Have been in very dark place but feeling better and will do personals when dh is back at sworn next week and I have evenings free.

Been for a weigh in, am on 12 week weight loss challenge if anyone wants to join me. 
Have to get bmi under 30 before deciding on next course of action, with or without dh. 

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi HHH

Definitely up for the weight loss challenge. My BMI has shot up to over 32 so with you on trying to get it under 30. Started healthy eating on Tuesday and did aquafit today..I'm finding www.weightlossresources.co.uk really good for logging what I eat and exercise

Kuki ..sweet dreams tonight..but not TOO sweet!

LJ x

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

LJ,
No sweet dreams thank god. Had a better nite sleep too. 
Good luck with weight loss. A friend of mine came last night. And she has not seen me since positive. She said I look huge.. I have put on weight on breasts and tummy. Skinny the rest. I think it is meds.. 

HHH,
Seems like a good plan.. Go for it.. Good luck.. 

Becky,
I would try with Pennies way for a few months. Well after the operation.. See how it goes. and that does not work.. Well try some other way. I was never able to do anything naturally in this game. But there some ladies who were. I am sure they will advice.

Today I have nothing planned. Just will be doing a lot of planning for the new year. I can not believe it is already 6th today. Flying by no?

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  Can't belive what Lara has done to your laptop  hope it will be fixed soon and thank god for your sis eh lol  and yes I will try penny way  after the op for 3 month and see what happen.
I have finish my period 2 day ago and my stomach has been funny  and feel like the big O is here which can't be eh and still got blue vein all over my boob  do you ladies know when will that disappear  as my 1st MC I had blue vein and disappear soon I had MC and I never had blue vein on 2nd and 3rd IVF.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Once your body goes back to normal it will go away. Usually docs says 2 cycles.. 
Yes, she is normally every so good. I am sure it was an accident.. Sister will try to get it fixed for me but will take time. As long as they can save my files.. i will be happy.. It is just a year old.. 
I left it in a stupid position. I should have replaced it on the coffee table.. It was my fault too.
Nevermind something can replace.. Tom was more upset than me..
Love. xxx


----------



## BECKY7

I think Tom scared that he may have to buy new laptop  that why he upset lol.
Can't you take it back if it a year old x


----------



## Kuki2010

No. It has been 1 year 3 months. Sister has an IT friend. Hopefully he can fix it for us on the cheap.. Waitand see..
Got to go and get Lara. i don't know where the morning went.. Mxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey hope3  Did you use any chart or clear blue ovulation  to tell you when your big O is coming
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
I had 5hr sleep today. Yuppie.. 

And amazing sexy dream. And it did not hurt or wake me up.. It was WOW.. Sexy foreign man he was. Certainly not DH.. I was married to DH in my dream and married to this guy. All ended in tears which was a bit stressful but sex part was nice..This should keep me going for a while..  

Today tummy feels normal.. No tightness no pain. Just lovely.. I am worried but trying not to.. I hope things are settling in.. I have to stay positive some how.. 

6 more sleeps to scan.. 

Becky,
If you watch and stress about getting pregnant it won't happen.. You have to forget about it.. Than it will. You have to get rid of the desperation feeling.. That it will.. Of course not easy.. We all know it.. But plan things that will give you lots of action in bed but at the same time make you happy and forget about getting pregnant.. Impossible task. I know but try.. 
I have friends used the kids.. And the moment they lost interest and said it is not happening.. They have got pregnant. So the timing is important but not that important.. Relaxing and chilling approach is the most important.
I have friend who is now 42. At the time 41 trying naturally. And totally gave up. She said she is so fed up with it all. And that month she has got pregnant and did not know. Cos she still did the test and missed her period. It was negative. The positive pee stick came 6 days later after her period date. It is a boy.. He is now almost 8 months.. And she is one of these stress face girls like us/me. Today this hour we need to make love. Now come home type of lady..

Today me and DD are going to Watford. Shopping. We will look for any bargains on sale. I need to get a present for MIL for her birthday. Just birthday presents.. Nothing major. We will have a MCs for lunch. DD's treat. See what we will be able to get.. I won't buy anyting unless they are real bargains..

And my sister will buy me my christmas present. Well I buy it she pays me back. I want to have a dress. Something nice.. Not necessarily a expensive thing. But something to go out in..

Wishing you all a great weekend.. And Thank you for listening.. Sorry that i am going a bit nuts these days.. Please bear with me.. Hoping to get back to my mad self soon.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies sending lots of      
I hope you don't mind me contributing a bit here in resposne to Kuki's last post re stress....

When I was going through tx somehow I manged to get into the routine of meditating twice a day 20 min each time...once in the morn and then later in the eve. I did it without fail.... I have never been able to stick to anything like this in the past but somehow I managed to hang in...I'm convinced it helped me get my BFP. I think during that time shooting up etc because I was doing the meditation it was one of the most mentally healthy times in my life.  Believe me I was a heavy duty stress case before I started the whole IVF thing. 
Needless to say I have fallen off the meditation wagon and need to get back on!! 

I really don't mean to sound preachy, and I do understand that getting a BFP is not as simple as just relaxing and I really don't mean to minimize the struggle of tx to get a BFP, but thought I would throw in my two cents worth because I really believed it helped.....    
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Me again, sometimes I don't express my feelings or words well. 
But please pelase let me know if I upset any of you wth my comments.. It is the last thing I would want to do.. GOD! The last thing.. 
I say things in here openly cos I know by now you know it is me.. And what I am like..

Alexine put it so nicely.. I wish I had her language skills but don't. I thought I come and say here again.
If I go on and on about things or upset you anywya.. You tell me.. Straight.. I shut up.. Promise  

By the way i will do some work on my english skills in Feb. Once I finish my bro's company crap.. And you tell me if any improvement on my ****e english.. English language I love.. I love to be able to just sound articulated.. Jsut sounding it it will beokay.. I don't dream every to be great.. Very very hard.. But I will do lots of work on it the first half of the year.. 
You know I am writing my mum's life ( a bit like novel/biography..) Got to finish it this year.. So I can publish it next year.. Pure fact I don't have the money for it. I am hoping to work and save to do it with..I have to get english a bit in order before I do that.. But of course I will have a lot of help to correct and get it right from a lot of friends some semi/pro.. Wish me luck!!! 

Well not sleeping helps writing.. But wish I would spend less time in here.. And carry on with writing..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## reb363

Kuki - we love you


Alexine - so great to hear from you.  How is everything going?


Stress/PMA -  I do agree - when it worked for me  I'd started really enjoying myself again, rather than living from tx to tx, including having a few drinks - so relax in whatever form works for you!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  before my last treatment and durin the 2 ww I am pretty sure I was so relax as I wa so looking forward to it and still didn't make any different  but I will start again getting my life back in track once I know how his op doing 
Kuki  your English is great with me as I understand you completely so dont Worry and try to relax and enjoy your day in Watford.
Alexine  on your last treatment  where did ou have it to ave your baby.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Kuki don"t go changing...you speak from the heart...it's great and we know what you mean!   
Hey Reb...we are doing really well thanks! How's your little man doing?   
Becky I was at the GCRM in Glasgow. I'm going back there next month again...
Take care everyone     
xxA


----------



## reb363

He's brilliant Alexine - such a smiley, lovely baby - can you believe they are both 8 months now. Amazing how fast time flies.
Agghhh jusr realised what you mean by going back there next month again                     - wow that's just brilliant.

I'd love to do that but after 7 ICSI's I feel that my luck came and I'm too scared to risk it again. the cupboard was pretty bare - I only had one egg and I'm not sure how DP would feel either as he has been so great but it wasn't easy.......


----------



## BECKY7

Hey reb  I notice you went to Bart 6 time  but for the 7th time where did you go to.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - you are such a lovely lady and always speak openly and from the heart which is so refreshing. As an aside I'm an English examiner and have taught English at all levels. Any help you need is yours, just ask. 
Di x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ladies, stress really doesnt help tx. I had counselling and accupuncture for my last tx. To keep stress down also exercised.

Hope3 my BMI for last tx was 33. When I got my first BFP I'd done lighter life diet. It was hard bu also, I think, was like a detox and I was 41 when I had my first BFP

Thanks all for your good wishes. Baby is beautiful and has so much hair. He was only 5lb 15oz, but perfect. The love I feel is indescribable.  Will post a pic soon. Xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Have been reading on my phone but its a nightmare to post from it, have finally got onto the pc to catch up properly.

CD - huge congrats on the arrival of your precious son, so pleased everything went well!!             Hope you're enjoying lots of cuddles and recovering well. Can't wait to see some pics  Are you home yet?  xx

Becky - am so so sorry hun, you did everything you possibly could for this cycle - its so unfair   

Kuki - yay fab news on your hcg. Your posts are making me laugh - dreams sound good   Lots of luck for your scan    

Jo8 - massive congrats on your BFP           so thrilled for you

Mooo - lots of luck for your scan - the waiting in between is so stressful   

Jayne - fantastic news on your BFP! - lots of luck for the next 8 months  

HMB - good luck with the meds & next steps  

Gladys - wow look at your ticker - not long to go now 

Jules - yay fab news on your scan - hope the little one catches up   

Cordoba - don't think I can add anything to what's already been said but don't give up your dreams

Hope*3 - good luck hun with ttc naturally   Will prob join you in the weightloss in another few weeks (need to eat all the xmas stuff up first I think ). Have got just over a stone to shift - will prob follow the guidelines my nutrition lady gave me - if you want me to PM the info, let me know, it defo worked the last time and not too painful to follow 

LJ - lots of luck with your sisters test results    Let me know if you want me to PM the nutrition/diet stuff through too? 

Hellypoo - wow can't believe how far along you are already - time is really flying!

Sarah - hi hun, wow your ticker is zooming along too. Am seeing MIL next weekend so will send some stuff for you back with her - when is your due date? I might need some of my winter mat clothes for a bit longer to hide the belly but have definitely got some stuff you can have  Good luck for your 20w scan  

Di - hope the ttc naturally does the trick for you. I've got some unopened Samsar conceive plus if that's any use to you? I can post it on 

Justine - how's everything going hun?  If you fancy meeting up for a coffee let me know xx

Jo_11 - thanks for the PM hun - will catch up as soon as I can 

UG - how are you getting on with your tx?  

Little B - lovely to see you on here again - lots of luck with your tx  

Alexine - how exciting you're starting again - good luck hun  

Kizzy - ah bless lovely pics of Mollie. How exciting you're thinking of adopting a sibling for her 

Gia - ahh beautiful pic of your DS bless him - so cute!

Reb - hello!

Hope I haven't missed anyone - will have to post more often so the personals don't end up like War & Peace 

AFM - all is good here. Little H is back to his birthweight so have been discharged by the MWs, he is very nocturnal at the moment so I either end up going to bed at 4am when I've finally got him to sleep or my day starts at around 3am   He seems very chilled out and we have to wake him during the day for his feeds & usually strip him off to keep him awake for long enough to get enough milk into him. Have done lots of outings to cafes, pubs, restaurants and we went ten-pin bowling last weekend - he's slept through the lot  DH is away for a few days next week so getting to school on time should be interesting 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## alexine

Poppy big congratulations to you!!      
Little H is just gorgeous! You did it!   
I'm going again next month to hopefully make some frosties....fingers crossed! 
Keep well everyone....it's so great to read about the good news of BFP's and littleones on this thread!
Hang in there!
xxA


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh Poppy - congratulations.   H is indeed gorgeous! Those first few weeks are great for getting out and about when LO is asleep all the time.  My DS is gradually staying awake more during the day, but he is a big sleeper, bless him.
Take care
GIA Tooxxx
p.s. thanks for the compliment


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my friends,
Alexine,
Thank you hun.. I won't change.. I could not even if I want it.. But would be nice to talk properly.. Proper English.  

Di,
Thank you.. That is wonderful. Will come to you if I get stuck.. It will be really great help.

CD,
So good to know you two are doing well. Cannot wait to see pics of little darling.

Poppy,
It sounds like you are having a super time with H.. Enjoy!

Reb,
I can not believe M is 8 months.. gone so quick.. Don't think about any treatment.. Just enjoy him.. I so regret that. With DD we started when she was 11 months old.. I should have enjoyed her for at least 18th months or so..

Last 3 days I slept better. And no sweats. Something has changed but hoping it is better. 
5 more sleeps to find out for sure.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi reb  yes I know DR sab  but we went to Miss T but i am not happy with her in the end as she did made few mistake and did you have any steriod etc by Dr Sab  and yes I should have hysteroscopy as all I had was saline sonography  so I am not sure the different between them 2  so I wonder if it worth doing it before trying natrual or only have hysteroscopy for ICSI  And I thought cell 8 grade 1 was pretty good as the other clinic has said it not good and that I need donor  ahhhhhh lol.

Kuki  good to hear your feeling a whole better  as maybe your body got used to steriod  so everything start to calm down eh.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Reb,

It seems the sibblings thing is a lottery. Some same sex ones and closer age ones they get on but the opp sex don't. I have friends most of with the ones they don't get on.. Very upsetting and very much hard work for parents.. 
Once they get older like Lara now 4. She made a lovely proper friend called Tilly.. They have such a lovely relationship. They have such a wonderful time together. I make really big effort for her to spend time with other kids. and make friends. You can do the same wth Max. And I have to say it seems a bit easier with boys than girls.. Girls are bossy and *****y.. Even when they are tiny.. Sad but true.. Boys makes friends a lot easier.. more friendly and open.. 
I think you should try again so you can say I have tried for Max.. But just make sure not too early and if you can stay relax about it. You never know this things it might work in the first trial as your body has been through pregnancy now it knows how to.. All depends how all the other parties involved.. Not easy.. I am having talk to Tom daily basis to convince him that one day we will have our baby.. Man are funny and different. I see it as I will have my second baby. I just eliminate problems. It seems we did eliminate immunes. Next I feel I need to eliminate sperm issues and old egg problem. After those I will have my baby in my arms.. 
In the last 3 days all seems different which makes me worry that things are not going well but who knows.. That easly my mind playing tricks. 

Becky,
Change the doc.. Stay at Barts but go for Reb's doc.. You can openly say it.. Just go for it.. 
Than you can demand of change of meds.. What ever you want to go for..
Will you go for a discussion about the last cycle?

I have not done any work done today.. So naughty.. Will try to get some done now.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

I wonder if there anything different between saline sonography and hysteroscopy  and kuki where did you get your done as I pressume at reprofits as it cheaper there and  would I need to have it done before we try natural as I am going to my doctor tomorrow and usually he is very good with me so I am gonna ask him for hidden c ,nk killer and hysteroscopy  and blood test for recurret mc as surely he should start do something about this before we try natural  Or doing natural is totally different to IVF to worry about all the problem I may have.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi all,
Something totally different;

I have just finished reading a book. Under a Blood Red Sky by Kate Furnivall. You have not read it.. Do. Amazing. I just could not put it down a min.. Wonderful!.. Cried my eyes out in the end of course. Next one of my favourite writer Isabel Allende!! Daughter of Fortune. Can not wait.. 

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Two things are very different. 
If you are going to do Hysto. I would suggest to go to Serum and get it properly done. While you there do your all immune testing. Will be probably cheaper than in UK.
My one was done In Istanbul in last summer.

Natural or IVF problems will be the same. Immunes will be issue still. If there is lining issues in uterus to solve by hysto will still be an issue. 

I don't know if Reprofit do hystoes.. Serum will be a best place to do.. I even think about getting another one done in Serum before next trial if this is all end up in negative in the end. And than I will go double donor embies. I won't use my frozen ones.. Cos I know one of the reasons of implantation faliures are my old eggs and our crap sperms. And these are the main and most important ones.. The rest are little tickers compare to chromosomly abnormal embies.. The embies can be superb looking but they are still not good. In our case is defo the case.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo8

CD - belated congratulations     so very pleased for you - when will they let you home?

Kuki - where has that PMA gone - you ARE pregnant and your little embie is snuggling in nicely   All those dreams are a good sign - just relax and try to enjoy

Becky - don't think your doc will do or even have heard of hidden c- as far as I know you can only have it done via Dr Gorgy in UK or through Locus/Serum in Athens as its not a proven test although as we know on here there does seem to be something to it. Good luck for the appointment

Alexine - good luck in your next go - hope you get lots of frosties

Reb - its worth giving it a go if the time is right for you and only you know whether you're ready for it again  

Justine - how are you feeling now - are you pain free now?

Poppy - lovely to see you posting - hope H starts to sleep a bit more soon

LJ - when do you get the results from your sister's tests     

Sarah - hows the bump coming along - getting nice and large??

AFM - go through some days with no symptoms and then other days really hungry - yesterday visited relatives so had to drive 200 mile round trip and was totally wiped out last night so taking it easy today

Hi to evryone else!

Jo8 x


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah Jo,
I so wish. I wish.. I hope so.. 
I have been here before. I will believe it when I see it. 
I can not sit without discomphort. Which makes me think some things is wright.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Jo8 - Belated congratulations on your BFP.    I knew the signs were good.  Massive hugs.  You must be over the moon!

CD - Also belated congratulations on the birth of your baby boy.    Can't believe he's here already, hope you're enjoying being a mummy at last.

Kuki - Keep up that pma!  Glad your last bloods were good.  When's your scan booked for?

Becky - So sorry you had another BFN.    After 9 BFNs myself I can totally understand what you must be going through.  I hope I can help by answering some of your questions.  A saline infusion sonography is the same as an aquascan.  Basically they fill your uterus with saline to expand it and then use ultrasound to view the lining.  Problems like polyps or fibroids are much easier to spot when there is a cavity in the uterus although things can be missed.  A hysteroscopy is, as Kuki said, a completely different thing.  For the Greek hysto you are under a general anaesthetic.  Your cervix is dilated and a camera is inserted into the uterus so that it can be examined.  Any problems such as polyps, fibroids (if accessible) and scar tissue are cut away, also any build up of old lining is removed to encourage new fresh lining to grow.  In Greece the surgeon also makes biopsy points to aid embryo implantation.  The Greek hysto is €1500 and you can fly back the same day if you want.  In terms of relaxing helping you get pregnant I don't completely agree.  While stress can cause your body to produce high amounts of cortisol which can be harmful in pregnancy unfortunately no amount of relaxation is going to get you pregnant if your womb, hormones and embryos aren't all OK.  Also, as Kuki said, just becaus the embryos look perfect unfortunately doesn't mean they are genetically capable of turning into a baby and will stop developing at some point depending on the chromosomal damage.  Sadly this is the most common reason for implantation failure, chemical pregnancies, and first trimester miscarriages and is more likely as we get older as we all know to our cost.  Hope this helps.

Hope3 - Sorry things haven't got any better with your DH.  I hope I'm not speaking out of turn but how can he love you if he is denying you the one thing you want most in life?  If I were you I'd go for your dream with the knowledge that if he loves you he will stand by you, but be fully prepared for him to leave.  Otherwise you will go through the rest of your life resenting him which ultimately will destroy you and your relationship.  Good luck with what you decide.   

AFM - Sorry I've been missing in action for so long.  I've had a difficult pregnancy so far and have been in and out of EPU with bleeding episodes.  I've also had terrible pains on and off.  Just when I thought it was all over I had another bright red bleed at 13 weeks and had to go to hospital again for another scan and an anti-D injection.  I haven't had any more since so I'm praying that that was the last of it.  Just when everything was looking better I have developed severe morning sickness - I'm lucky if I can keep anything down, including drinks - and have lost half a stone since being pregnant!  The midwife told me that it wouldn't affect the baby, not that I completely believe her as she also told me that Rubella was Chickenpox!   I have an appointment at the fetal medicine unit on Tuesday, so hopefully they will put my mind at rest.  I splashed out on a professional hand-held fetal doppler jobby so I could hear baby's heartbeat.  Best investment ever.  

Hi Sarah, Poppy, Reb, Alexine, LJ, Jo_11, Di, Giatoo and everyone who I've missed (i.e. everyone who hasn't posted on the last couple of pages!)


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz, glad all is ok, I have heard of a lot of ladies bleeding thru pregnancy - hopefully things have settled down now    Boo to the sickness though - I had bad MS too and it makes you feel crap - just keep thinking of your LO - it's all worth it in the end    


Big hello's and hugs to everyone else


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kizzy   hello hon,hope you are all well, can't believe it's the 8th already, flying by, need more Mollie pics  

Poppy hi hon, so pleased you and Harry are doing good, how lovely he looks so cute in your pic,my due date is 3rd of June, that would be lovely of you to send down some mat clothes, 20w scan, can't quite believe it myself, still seems surreal after 12 years of wanting a baby. nearly half way there,  

Giatoo, hello I remember you from ages  ago, lovely to have you back, your little one is so cute  

JO, you won't get symptoms every day, mine were every other day or every third day, don't panic, trust me, it's normal, I freaked out when I had no symptoms every day, thank god for kIZZY, she calmed me down and reassured me, so passing on the knowledge, don't worry and enjoy  

CD, hello you two, can't wait for pics, hope your not too sore,lots of love  

Kuki, aw bless, I love your posts, don't worry about your English, it's just fine, as someone else said, we all understand what you are saying, I keep meaning to ask where do you come from is it Turkey, good luck and sticky growing power to your baby     

Becky, I hope your DP op goes well and you don't have to worry about the next ivf as you will be pregnant naturally   

Lindz, hi hon, good to have you back, good luck for tues     ^hugme


Hello Di,justine, Lj, Jo11,  

Hi ladies I have 3 days of work now, whoohoo, It's my birthday on wed so just going to spoil myself with not going to work and being lazy, can't wait, been practising today woke up at 10.30,


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Sarah  honestly I so hope so  as he thought of going though all over again  I couldn't bear it but I will if I have to but I so prefer to have natural way of having a baby  as I just dont know where to start again and what to ask for and wat to do next  aghhhhhhh  why can't thing be so simple eh lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Becky believe it can happen the natural way, much better for your embies, give it a go before you  go down the plan B route again,you are determined, I refused to give up either, stay strong hon, you will get there, life can be a bummer sometimes but occasionally lady luck can fall on you, why can't it be your turn next,


----------



## BECKY7

Oh yes sarah  it got to be my turn lol as my DP and i have work.so hard since we were 14 and i have not hd any luck on my side  si this year it got to this time as i got my clearblue ovulation ready and been doing my bbt chart and really hope we can do natural as i dont have time on my side  40.6
Thank you fot your beilive in me.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

hello to everyone and hello Poppy, a big belated congrats on your very cute little son. Love the name Harry!

I had to leave the board after my miscarriage, as I was too sad to even think about pregnancy. My ordeal was really prolonged, with 3 weeks of pain and bleeding between the day we say no heartbeat and the day I finally was hospitalized for a D&C. Since then my back has been screwed up, so misery+back pain+stress about going back to school = weight gain, and then everything just seems worse....

Anyway, trying again with Pergoveris - no one I know has taken this, and I'm sure its not at all natural, but I'm past caring. I'm taking 350 each night and trying to relax. This month I thought it was a done deal, but, no. BFNs all week. 

Two things I wanted to bring up: the last three months I have been using Crinone supplements. The first two months, my period showed up on time (23 or 24 day cycle - yikes!) but this month I was 15 days late. I looked all over the internet for information about this side effect, and attitudes seemed divided as to whether Crinone delayed your period. anyone have this problem? I had 2 weeks of false hope.

Also, I have just figured out/discovered that lubricant can block the sperm making its way up. We're using some stuff from the pharmacy (here in Denmark) that looks medical grade, not the fancy, "fun" ones -- believe me the BDancing is not so much fun anymore. Did anyone ever talk to their doctor about this being a problem?

Any information you might have is appreciated. 

I think I am the oldest one here and I just can't give up the dream of having a baby, especially one that combines the best of me and my DH. Selfish? Egotistical? Maybe. I don't even know any more...



Thanks,

Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Had a nice night sleep. The pains in my tummy were trap wind. Goodness made me worry like hell that another m/c was coming up. Today tummy feels fine.

Sarah,
Yes I am originally from Turkey. Istanbul! Mad city I love!!! Happy Birhtday for Wed. Just enjoy without work and chill. Will be lovely day. Lets hope DH will spoil you too.

Becky,
It is going to happen..Will be your turn.    

Bee,
Progestron makes you body think you are pregnant. Therefore delays period. 

Wishing you all a great week.

4 more sleeps for me.. 

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Becky good luck in your decisions and next step  

Kuki2010, glad to hear you are remain preggers  . Your dreams are hilarious. 

Little B, I don't think you are the oldest. I for sure beat you, at least by a little bit  . I read in a book, probs Zita West, not to use lubricant other than one called pre-seed. It can indeed block things. So I'm afraid you should put it aside. 

Lindz, so sorry you are having a tough first few months of pregnancy  . Thanks for sharing your successful experience with Serum here.  

Hi Poppy, reb, Jo8, Justine, Sarah, LJYork, GIAT, kizzeymouse, alexine, dyellowcar, carivaldiva

AFM, last day of the meds that make me woozy following my hysto op in Paris Jan 3. A few more days of the oestrodial. Friday is mtg with Doc. I feel fine otherwise, going to yoga today. No more bleeding, just a little vinegar which my Doc seems to use (had same after the hysto exam in December). Hope to get AF any day and work on TTC naturally this cycle. Plan is to do IUI at American Hospital, maybe a few times, and then maybe IVF abroad in Spain or Serum,....TBD.

Cheers


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Good luck with IUI.. Lets hope there won't be a need for any IVF..
Enjoy Yoga. I used to love.. I love to go back to it but first we need to get to about 14 weeks I think.. Get rid of all these strong drugs first. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki: i made it thru hatha yoga...until The relax end part believe it or not. The meds got to while lying flat on back  . Then i got nauseated, oh brother! Aside from that, i think all The kinks are gone.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  good news to hear it is only trap wind after all  oh I bet your chuff to bit as I know you were so so worry  funny how worried it it to no need and I bet it was nice to have your sleeping patten into shape.

I went to my doctor  and he said having hysteroscopy wouldn't make any different to implanation and he say all they do is to look into it that it  it that right  and after lot of talk I said you must do something when I had few MC to finds out why etc  then in the end he decided to take me to phyclinic  and hope they will give me blood test etc to find out  but in a month time which is ok for me to wait and that is all he can do for me  (groan).
Lucky my builder are here to help to distract me otherwise I be off my head  as I don't work now  grrrrr. Should never have left my job.
Becky7 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Just popped by to wish Kuki good luck for scan in a few days.  

Sarah can't believe you are nearing end of 2nd trimester already!! Time is going quick, not long til you see wee fella again 

A Mollie pic for you from today ( at soft play ) 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/DSCN0008.jpg

And one from yesterday ( out for lunch! ) 
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P080112_1308.jpg

The famous eyelashes ( up close! ) 
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/Mollie%20Jean%20Kelly/P060112_1408_01.jpg

Big hugs to all


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kizzy hi hon, how cute is Mollie, love the wee pink hat awwww, sooo , jealous of those lashes, scan is next tues, sure is flying by, trying to enjoy it as much as possible, like you said, so lucky to be sailing through it,  

Becky sure sounds like it's your turn for some good luck, 40.6 is still young, read this mag today, a lady had a natural pg at 53, so always hope, you are a teenager compared to her, try to keep sane   to you  

Kuki, glad you slept better , LOL at the pain being wind, I'M sure we all go through that one at some time, hurts, 
Thanks hon, the dreaded 43 arghh, how did that happen still feel in my late 30's, going to enjoy my last days of being 42, My dh is working 7x 12.5 hours at the moment so doubt he will be spoiling me, going to Westfield shopping Centre tomorrow for 1st time, hope it's good , take care and the sleeps are getting less , soon you will have the good news  

Little Bee, sorry to hear of your terrible ordeal, cant help on your queries, hope your dream comes true  

HMB, hope the yoga was relaxing, good luck for fri  

Hello ladiesd hope you all had a good day, mine was fab, so lazy and relaxing, apart from 45 mins exercising done bugger all,


----------



## neema

Happy New Year Ladies!!. Glad to come  back to lots and lots of wonderful news, Poppy, Kuki congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous boys, Jo8 and Kuki congrats on your BFP's  . I will catch up with you in the next few days....just got back from Kenya. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Darling, of course they will say hysto is expensive. I cannot remember how much Dr. Gorgy chages for biopsy points but we can find out. Maybe next IVf you can get all that one. But for now. Try naturally after the operation. It would be good if they can do some Nk Assay tests.
I know what you mean by not working does not help.. The time goes slower without it.
You are busy with the builders.. So just focus on that a few hrs a day.. I know how difficult to sift the focus.. I strugle with it in last 6 years..

Neema,
Thank you hun. How was Kenya?

Sarah,
Oh well in that case you spoil yourself girl! WSC I have never been. Love to one day.. Let us know what you think.. Same here. Same here.. I feel like I am in my 30s.. Totally..

I don't know where the day went.. I did some work on accounts but not enough.   Oh well tomorrow will be another day.. A better day.. 

Kizzy, 
I could not see the pics must be this old knackered laptop I am using. I am gong to try something else lets see if I can see them. All 3 of us adore Mollie.. Specially Lara..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Manage to see them. Killer eyes for sure.. Beautiful!!!!
Big kiss to her..
Kukixxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies - I will pass on the compliments to Miss MJ tomorrow lol


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Today we have Lara's Jabs. 2 injections. I am so scared. I hope we will cope some how.. 
I am saying it will give her special powers. Sort of working. But I am sure once she has one. She is going to be difficult to control to have the other one.
I have bought her Jessy as nice suprise for her. Will give it to her that afterwards.. Poor girl probably will never forget about jessy ever..
Busy day.. At least the week is going quick..
3 more sleeps..
Love to you all.
Wishing you a greatday.
Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, have her look away from the shot while they are doing it. Try to be as relaxed as possible. She will react if you react....It's difficult esp if the little ones cry


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
I will try my hardest. I am sure as soon as she see the nurse. She will get upset. But we will control and cope some how..
It is at 4.40. I will get her to sleep before hand. So she is all rested for it.. Going to be another long night tonight.
Kukixx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Neema - nice to see you again. Hope you enjoyed Kenya.

Poppy - thank you for the offer of the Samsar Concieve plus, i'd love them thanks. I'll PM you my details. Hope little H is doing well and you are keeping well too.

Lindz - sorry you're having a rough  and frightening time with your PG. Hope things begin to improve for you.

Little b - lovely to see you on here again. Sorry you've had such a painful time. Quite undertandable keeping away tho.

AFM - had a proper horrible day yesterday. AF arrived 2 days early so know that another month has gone by. Also my lovely cat got run over in front of us as we were coming back from walking the dogs last night. I cried and cried all evening. The car didn't even stop! Also DS is off back to uni today, so it'll be probably be Easter before I can see him. Need to plan a cheering up treat!

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Oh dyellowcar  oh I am so so sorry you had really bad time and poor little thing and b#####d for not stopping but I have alway belive in what goes round come round  so I am sure something will happen for that person who drove off and let hope it will happen next month.
Kuki  ooooo not long to go and hope she will be ok later and good idea to give her a treat and hope it won't be too painful for Lara.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Di,
What a day. You poor thing. Seeing that.. I can not believe people some time.. They have hearts of stone.. How can you not stop.. Goodness.. 
I am so sorry.. Not going to be easy in next a few days for your.. Remembering your darling cat... 
Sending you     
Kukixxx

Becky,
Waiting for her to wake up.. I washed her just in case I can not wash her in next a few days if it goes funny or something. Wanted her to rest up hoping that will help the evening to pass a bit better. But lets see. Jessy is in my hand back . I woosh it out to her as soon as an injection is done.. Hoping it will get her attenton of the second one.. I will try to keep calme for her like HMB says.. And make sure she does not look.. 

I should get up and do some noise so she wakes up..

Love to you all. Will write later.

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Done. Was awful. First one hurt like hell and bled. My darling.. And second arm was a bit better than 1st one.. She did not want any treat nothing. Kept saying she is not feeling well. But now we are okay. We had ice lolly and now enjoying Jessy. Waiting for our daddy so we can show our stickers.
Wow what a day. Glad it is nearly over.. Might have a long night but worse has gone. 
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  she must be so brave  bless her and hope she will feel alot better tomorrow.
And 2 night to go for you.
This site is getting too quiet now lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Di, so sorry hon, devastated for you  , total ******** for not stopping, hope they get payback down the line, bad karma, so sorry   

Neema, Happy New Year to you  

Kuki, hope Lara feels better tomorrow, must be so horrible having to do that, you were both brave  
Westfield was good, def recommend going there, lots of shops, went to John Lewis tried out a I candy peach and a silver cross surf, can't make my mind up, what are you going to get any suggestions as you have been there before, hope you sleep well  

Becky hope the builders have been good today, hope you are staying positive and willing that baby dream onto reality  

Hi ladies


----------



## reb363

Wish I'd got the Silver Cross Surf.  I have 2 friends who love it.  I got the Bugaboo and wouldn't recommend it and people in my NCT have said they wouldn't get iCandy again, but only heard great stuff about the SilverX.


----------



## reb363

Kuki      to Lara xxxx


----------



## Little B

Kuki your poor little girl. I know I cried when I got the first of my jabs from my DH, so she is braver than I!

and Di, oh my Lord, what a monster to hit your cat and keep going!!! Poor kitty and how horrifying for you! The mind boggles at what jerks people can be.


Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
I have to say none of these big bulky expensive buggies get used much. First a few months maybe.. No need to pay out such a huge amonts of money. What you need a car seat click on and off one. But got to be ultra light travel one. Well that one you will use it for years. Here I am 4 years on still in the car. We use it emergency usage for our shopping days in the shops still.
All these porsh things look great but they are not that easy to use or practical and have to say kids don't like it when are older. When they are on the move. If you can get it, get it second hand for the first 10 months or so. Because for some ladies they have to have one of these.. SIL has bought two.. And I think third one for the new born son which she still hates.. Not worth it. 
I have 3 buggies. All were given to me. The most used one was 0+ mclearan ultra light. Still using it.. The rest just getting dust in the garage.. But I will try to get one again ultra light the car sit click ones.. Cos when they are little that how you travel. For a lttle stroll to shops it will be fne too. But after that really I want to have a buggy I can get into the car easly and they can get in and out nicely.. 
Another advice. Anything you want to have your baby.. Have it.. So in the future you don't say; I wish we had that for her or him.. Just get it.. but somethings I have to say does not et used at all. 
The most used item was for Lara the little seat at home. A swing one.. Oh god she just loved it.. So I used to use it and take it every where with me.. It only moved when she did movement.. Once she figured that out.. She just loved it..She used to get giggles.. It was so funny. Her big brown eyes used to tell me. Look mumy what I can do and how funny is this.. Was lovely site.. 
Oh I am getting so excited for you all pregnant ladies.. Going to be one incrediable time.. 

Little B,
Now I think about it. She was so brave.. I think certainly braver than me. Yesterday I found out we don't have to have one till she is 14. So 10 years no injections. Thank god for that. I don't think she will ever forget these ones..Ever..

Becky,
I could not sleep. Anxiety of the scan is getting to me.. Yes now 2 more sleeps. Going to be hard.

I can not beleive it is nearly 8 already.. Time flies.. Now I just want next 2 days to be wash away so I can have my scan.. It will be good.

Love and luck to you all. Wishing you a great day.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, sounds like your little darling was very brave. She had to have more than one injection? The bleeding on the first one doesn't sound great. Did the nurse not have experience doing this with children? My sister had a little chair that vibrated which the twins loved.

It's quiet here because there was so much action on this thread in December with al the tx and births     

I am waiting for AF to come and for my f/u with the Doc after my hysteroscopy op on Friday. I have discovered that iui is lots cheaper in France than UK. Wow. One thing I can be grateful for.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
There were 6. 3 mix on to each arm. Our nurse is very very old. Her eyes not great. She did not get the angle wright on the first one.. Hurt like hell. Second was better. She did all our jabs so far.. I am sure we won't see her in ten years time for sure.. She should be retired by than. She must be well over 65 now. 

jan attend to be a quiet one.. But gets busy feb-april etc..

Yes.. and it will be so much easier than IVF. I really hope IUI will work.. So you don't have to go through any IVF..    

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes HMB as in ULC it 1.100 including drug but in reprofits in 130 euro  so big different and how much it is in France.
Kuki  how Lara  hope she feeling alot better today then yesterday  and only 1 and half day for you darling.

Oh my b####y builder  still having too many **** break  aghhhhhh and to bring it in my home that I started to get coughing and flemp out of me yuk  so told the builder to start working etc and he totally ignore me and give me that look  ohhhhhhh I don't want him back tomorrow  as I am being driven out of my home  to get away from him (plumber)  aghhhhhhhhh
Phew  now am onto red wine  bit too early lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Lara is okay. Just feeling a bit under the weather but enjoy her ballet class so she is alright really.
Oh Becky I cannot wait anymore 2 nites will be dificult.. Anxiety is croping up..
Enjoy the wine for me too!!! Never too early.. .
We both had dinner already. Left Toms in the kitchen. He is working late tonight. We will be in bed soon. Both did not have any sleeps today. So exhausted but wanted to watch the born every minute one. See if I can last that long.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Thanks for feedeback, I must admit I do love the look of the silver cross, good to hear from your friends they prefer X

kUKI, TWO MORE SLEEPS    , then you will get your good news, glad your Lara has recovered from her ordeal, 
thanks for advice and tips, I know your right just love the silver cross so much, so want one, weird before all this just wanted a baby now want the wheels  , but practicality must be the most important factor, I had thought i might need a lightweight buggy for toddler times and upwards, 
what make of swing seat have you got, is it diff from those bouncy chairs  X

Becky ARGHHHH to your builders, go on tea strike until  they speed up X

Di BIG HUGS TO YOU     , cats are'nt just cats there our family, know what your going through, miss my little boy so much, still  missing from last April, still upset and want him back, will never forget him, forever in our hearts  

Hi Lindz, hope you feel better soon, thanks hon  

Hello, justine, Jo, Neema, LJ, , all that I have forgot


----------



## HMB

Becky, iui is 250 € at American Hospital of Paris. 50 is for the lab fee (sperm). There may be a hospital charge too, of around 100. That wasn't listed tho. It's really not expensive and the Am Hospital is private. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
It was very simple bouncy one . Mc. It was given to me again. I kept it. At parents's loft at the mo. Will all come out once we get to 8th months.. If we ever get to that stage..
One more sleep.. I don't know how I am going to cope tomorrow. Will be nerve racking. I am going to read.. Just read till I get there.. I hope MIL will be some help but lets see.. 
Silver Cross looks the business. And looks comphy and practical. Got to try it all out and decide..You do the trial at the shop. Don't just watch.. They make it look like so easy to shut and open.. And usually it is not.. 
I just notice nearly 20 weeks Sarah.. Wonderful.. Scan soon?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB, 
Good morning.. those are great prices.. Enjoy.. I so wish I could do IUIs.. But can not with our sperm. Need to get some other one.. Which always an option for the future..
Wishing you lots of luck.. Any dates yet?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  I am sure you will be fine once you see your sweetie tomorrow and on 24 hour to go  and so exciting  And I am sure you know whether your sweetie are well and what time our scan xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
It is at 11am. I should be home at 1pm to report to you girlies.. 
I have no idea. Last pregnancy everyting was great and we still lost it.. 
I am terrified. It is going to be a bad news. If it is I am off to Serum for propery hysto and D&C. ASAP.
How are you today? 
Kukixx


----------



## cordoba

Hello Ladies!

Firstly I would like to say a big 'thank you' to you all for the support and messages you have sent.

I came on here looking for some encouragement in my age and DH's infertility but what you ladies actually made me do was face up to the fact that I am married to a controller and suffering emotional abuse!  

I have finally faced up to what I have known for a long time and made some big decisions...........I am going to leave! 

I went to see a friend on the way to work yesturday ( I work with my DH), my DH called to see where I wasn't on skype and told him I would be in 10 mins when I got to office. Anyway he wasn't happy. (He was working from the home office and I was going into his other office).

I got to office, turned on skype and had no messages so got on with my work. 45 minutes later my DH called in a furious mood, saying he was walking the dog as there was no way I was leaving work early to go and do it after having time off this morning! ( I was only 30 minutes later than normal!)  He then said he had to come into the office ( he was meant to be working from home!) as I couldn't be trusted. He has since driven me and my daughter to school and work today in my car as I can't be trusted to get to work on time if I go alone! He also walked the dog in the dark this morning so I had to spend all day in his office. Can't put up with feeling like this anymore, your messages made me realise that he is the one with the problem, not me and I can no longer blame it on the infertlity! He has adjusted my sykpe to come on automatically now so he knows when I am working!

I work hard, make sure everything is done and am totally trustworthy but he can't see it!

Life is too short to spend it so unhappy! You lovely ladies have really helped me!

Hopefully next time I post, I will be living a happier more relaxed life in Cornwall with my DD and looking to the future!  

Thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.s Good luck Kuki!


----------



## Kuki2010

Cordoba,
Thank you hun.. To you too.. Please be careful and be aware.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kuki - Just popped in to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!    

Di- hope you are feeling a bit better now, so very sad to hear about Cocoa   

Little B - welcome back, I was wondering how you were!

Cordoba - good luck, brave step but hopefully one that will make you happy!

Big hellos to Sarah, HMB, Becky, CD, Kizzy, Alexine, Moo, LJ, Neema, Gladys, Reb and Poppy!

Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Justineb, I just ahve to do with the nite sleep now some how.. Lets see how much I can get done. Will have a shower and bed.
Will update 1ish tomorrow.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki good luck for tomorrow            , positive vibes all the way, can't wait for the good news   

Justine  hi hon  

Hello, Becky, Hmb, Hope,DI, 

CD, hi hon, how are and wee man  

Cordoba, wishing you all the very best for the future, sounds like a very wise choice indeed, you will blossom and bloom down in Cornwall  

I had a bit of a scare tonight had some bleeding, scared to death ,got midwife app tomorrow, so hope all is ok  , feel bad now at looking at buggies , tempting fate and all that arghhhh


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki -   all goes well with the scan..I'm off to Serum next week for scan. And poss hysto...

SarahEssex  - really hope the bleed is nothing serious and you get some reassurance tomorrow Hun

Cordoba - you are a brave lady and if there are times when you regret leaving just remind yourself about the Skype policing!

LJ x


----------



## alexine

Good luck tomorrow with the scan Kuki     
Cordoba...you are on the right track missus!     Like the other ladies have said you will blossom on your own...go for it and take care. Also get some back up from a friend if you think you will need it when you decide to leave.

     To all!!
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
I hope you and baby are okay. Let us know how it goes..

LJ and Alexine,
Thank you darlings. Lets see this morning what is more life has stroed for me.. Hope good things..  

I could not sleep much. I knew I could not.. Going to be along morning.. It is only 7am now.. Roll on 11am..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, hope you are not too nervous about the scan. It should all go well.   Looking forward to your good news  

SarahEssex--oh dear! I hope you are ok.   . I have heard that random bleeding happens, so hoping it's just that and baby is ok.


----------



## Tommi

Kuki and SarahEssex - lots of       for you both!

Cordoba -   Good for you!  

Hi to everyone else   I hope today's a good one for you all.

T xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Sarah  good to hear your sweetie are well and praying everything will be ok and that your midwife will help you 
Kukiiiiiiiiiiiii  xxx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - keep checking thread to see if you've posted. Do you have any news yet hun? I really hope all is OK. 

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,
I am sorry. I had visitors in the flat. i could not write front of them. 
It is good news.. Well good.. Great news.
We have one perfect baby on board. With its size measuring great for its dates. And has a lovely HB. 
It is tiny but good size at 7.4mm for 6+6.122bpm. Doc was very happy. With its position/sizeHB and size. I can not discribe you how I feel.. I am in shock.. The happiness.. I am delighted.. We are going to have a little celebration tonight as soon as my sister arrives. I know it is stilll early but we never got to this stage in last 4 years.. So we shall celebrate the day! 
I can not thank enough for your support. Could not get here with out.. Thank you so much!!!
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that wonderful news  I knew you would be ok  oh now you can start to relax alot more and to enjoy your sweetie xxx


----------



## neema

There is so much pending work and stuff to do at the moment so i will be brief. Thanks for asking, I had a lovely time with the family, did a couple of safaris and enjoyed the beach and doing bugger all. Obviously with the current situation with Al Shabaab being at war with Kenya made it a bit scary but we avoided going into the major cities. Having said that since the Kenyan Army declared war on the terrorist group there haven't been anymore tourist kidnappings. It was so awful how the killed the british man and the poor french woman who was also killed and the kidnapped had the audacity of demanding ransom for her body....shocking how heartless people can be  

Kuki- So sorry about Lara's jabs....she sounds very brave.   that your scan went well too

Di - So sorry about your cat  

Hi to Sarah, LJ, Gladys, Lindz, JustineB, Becky, Poppy, Jo8, Jo_11,HMB ,CD and evryone else including all the new ladies.

AFM - Back to basting next week. I am so encouraged by all the BFP's on this thread and i am so happy for the arrival of CD and Poppy's gorgeous boys. I hope that 2012 will be a great year for us all. Hugs all round. x


----------



## neema

Awww......Kuki that's fantastic news  . Enjoy the celebrations this eve, you deserve it!


----------



## Tommi

Great news Kuki!  
T xx


----------



## justineb

Kuki, am soooo relieved. That's great news to start the w/e with! 

J xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

I can not stop crying.. I am so happy.. I wish every single to have this so very soon.. All of you so deserve it.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Fab news on your Scan Kuki, brilliant news even xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki that is brilliant news, over joyed for you and your family, enjoy the celebrations tonight           

Thank you lovely ladies for your well wishes, good news as well, midwife said baby all ok, moving about a lot and heartbeat good, she told me to take it easy and not exercise so much as I was exercising when I had the bleed, 
Thank you  Kuki,Becky Justine,Tommi,LJ,HMB,Neema you are all so kind,  , still got terrible stomach ache but no bleeding , phew can breathe again now  

Happy Friday ladies X


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Sarah,
Please be extra careful please.. Do exercise iwth your brain.. Forget other types.  
So glad all is well with little darling.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh darling lol  bless you kuki xx

Sarah  pls pls no mre excerise  as I did during my 1st pregnant and MC  so just walking but in the meantime relax and get fat who care and do lot of excerise after the baby born  wish I did xx

Becky7 xx


----------



## Jayne1007

What wonderful news Kuki - I am over the moon for you.
Jayne xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki!!! Yippee!! Excellent news, no worries   

SarahEssex--Phew!!!! What a relief!!! I guess just write it off as part of early pregnancy unpleasantness. Cheers   

I had my f/u with the Doc today. He is so nice.  . Hysto op was a success, he got everything and he said there weren't any lesions or other bad stuff. He had abiopsy done a lining sample that came back great. He said we could start iui whenever we want and not wait another cycle !    So we decided to go for it. The stimm protocol is different than what I had for OI. I will be using menapur instead of puregon and the stimms start on CD 4 and go to CD 7, depending on follie progress. The dose is 75 (i was doing 150 of puregon) and he will monitor it, decide if he wants to up it or not. I will be using the same trigger, Ovitrelle. Let's see, what else. Of course I'll be doing bloods and scan during the stimm part as before. I asked him about the progesterone. He wants to see how it is doing during the protocol and decide. We go to the American Hospital of Paris to do the insemination with the Doc. So this should be happening in about 2 weeks!! Well, I still haven't gotten AF and it's CD30....so waiting for AF in order to start the iui protocol. I think i will get an acupuncture appt for late next week to keep relaxed etc.


----------



## LJyorkshire

OMG Kuki - so happy for you...Lara is going to love having a baby brother or sister!

SarahEssex - really relieved for you...am following you on the Serum trail next week..though just for scan / hysto at this stage!

Neema - good to have you back!

HMB - go girl getting started again..  it's your time!

Have a great weekend girls

LJ x


----------



## alexine

Yeah well done Kuki....so pleased for you!   
xxA


----------



## Little B

ahhh ,drat, had wriiten a lengthy missive addressing the whole Cordoba / dealing-with-husbands-who-will-never- 100%- understand, and I have no idea where it went.... so you ladies have been saved from my hormonal ramblings.

Suffice it to say, good luck Cordoba with what is a very difficult decision. Any path chosen always brings about questions about what could have been. Stand firm.

And best wishes to Kuki and Sarah -- that's great. You must be relieved!


Bee


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - wonderful news


----------



## Diesy

That's ace Kuki!  Well done!!!
Diesy xx


----------



## jo8

Kuki - great news so pleased for you!

Sarah - so relieved that it has all settled down now - I was going to start exercising again after next week but maybe won't now!

Will catch up properly over weekend but need to get some sleep now
Jo x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,
Thank you so much for your lovely messages. I could not do these without you all.. 
I had solid 6hr sleep. Feeling top of the world this morning.. 
Not looking forward to Intralipids today. But has to be done. I will leave home about 9.30am.
Have been up since 5. I am sure I am going to be so tired by the time I get home. Got to do food shoping after that with my sister and Lara.. That is my day has gone.. 
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.. 

Jo8,
Forget exercise please. Just let them settle in nicely.. It is ever so fragile at the start.. 
When is your scan?

LJ,
I show the pics to Lara. She says; our baby is beautiful mummy.. And than she says; Looks like a frog mummy..    She is wright.. he does.. A baby frog.. 

HMB,
2 weeks.. Oh my god.. Happening so fast.. so exciting.. Wonderful news.. All going so well. Yes yes Relax so AF can turn up in time.. Wishing you lots of luck.. I hope it feels wright to you.. Try to use anything to relax your body and mind.. Anything at all.. 

Becky,
Did you talk to Penny yet? What is next now?

Love to you all darlings.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Ababy frog called Todd no?

I think taht is what we call him.. A todd for now.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh I spell it wrong. Toad! I like Toddy.. My sister call Lara Dotty.. I think we call baby inside Toddy.. 
I should write this somewhere properly.. Might get complecated to explain to people..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Ha ha  cute name  and already for another intralipid but then it work so carry on  and for how long are you gonna carry on till.
Penny said to wait and see on he day of 27th then go from there.

Do any of you ladies know where I can get the little pot with saline from  as I need to pee in it with my period for penny for hidden c  do I get it from my GP or boots or anywhere.

God it so cold here.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for all your kind wishes over the loss of my cat. It has been a tough week but feeling a bit better now.

Kuki - well done on a great scan and a super healthy HB. I love the nickname  'little toad' and would like to hear the full story when you have time.

Sarah - pleased you're feeling better and it was only a  scare. Keep off the excercise if that is the cause, take it easy, you've taken a long time getting this far and still some to go! Finger wagging over, but be careful hun!

Cordoba - best wishes and good luck to you. Hope you find the happiness you deserve.

HMB - excellent news that you can get going straight away. FX for you.

Neema - good luck with the basting!

Lots of love to everyone else.

Di XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Friends,
Ints were okay. I askes her to go into my arm. And she did.. Went all okay. But got home exhausted so the rest of the way was a waste. 
Hopefully today we will achieve things.. Like food shopping.. I can not stand it but got to be done. At 12 sister has her music lesson. After that we will..

Becky,
I have got mine from Dr. Gorgy. Have a look at Agate's Serum file maybe she mentions where to get it from. Yesterday was so busy at Ints. There was a lady who has got lucky on her 10th cycle. One was lucky at her 9th cycle.. Unbelievable.. There were 6 of us.. Our nurse was mega busy.. 

Okay got to go and find where I have to take Sister in Barnet.. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good morning ladies, lovely and sunny here, so going to go for a gentle walk to the shop, wish I had a dog sometimes, my cat would not take kindly to going for a walk  

I saw my neighbour yesterday and he said some lads had seen my missing cat over the fishing lakes in front of my house, so will have a good look for him, miss him so much, someone must of been feeding him , my little baby  


kUKI you are so right no more  exercise for me, love the name of your little one  

Becky, sorry to hear what happened with your pg, def no more exercise, I had my hidden C done at locust, in there factsheet they said not to get wee in the sample just period blood, I  just put mine in a normal wee bottle from the chemist cost 50p, did not have saline in it, used a capsule of water from a left over menopur phial , I put an ice pack in with it, used post office not special delivery  

HMB, That's good your hysto all done and nice new bed for your embies now, relax and rest for the next two weeks,   this is the one  

Lj, good luck at serum next week, you are in very capable hands with Penny  

Little B, Thank you, so relieved little one is ok, how are you  

Jo8I was too scared even to breathe before 12weeks, I did not even do much walking as felt so sick, be careful and don't do to much  

DI, telling off understood  ,I was stupid, baby more important than body, will have to cover my mirrors up , big hugs to you hon, cats leave paw prints on your heart forever  

Off to my my parents for my belated Birthday get together this afternoon, more cake


----------



## jo8

Cordoba - read your post - it made me feel quite emotional everything you are going through - you are very brave and will find the strength to leave and as Kuki says be careful     

Becky - I just asked for urine sample bottle from reception at docs (then you know its sterile) and used some of the unsused saline from one of the vials left over from drugs - good luck  

Kuki  - still on a high with little toad  ?

Neema - nice to see you back and happy basting - glad the holiday was good

Jayne - is your scan this week?    

Di - sorry about your cat and glad you're starting to feel a bit better

Sarah - enjoy the belated birthday celebrations and thanks for the advise on exercise. Normally go to gym about 3 times per week & also do pilates as if I don't, seize up due to back injury from car accident but haven't done anything since before tx. Thinking of going to walk on treadmill after scan as it might be safer than slippping outside - it was -3.5C here last night at 9pm!!!

HMB - glad your appointment went well and you don't have too long to wait before getting started.

Hi to Justine, LJ, Little B, Poppy, CD (how's lo?)

AFM - got a surprise this week - the clinic we registered with as backup plan phoned to say they had a donor match for us - in just about 3 months!! So just goes to show there are short waiting lists after all! Haven't been able to sleep well this week as getting worried about scan on Tues. At least on 2ww you can cheat and do peesticks early. Have a heavy feeeling low down in my stomach and felt a bit queasy today but nothing much happening on boob front(which thought was supposed to be early sign) so hoping its all ok at the scan.

Have a good week!
Jo8 x


----------



## mandimoo

Hello girls, 

Hope you don't mind if I join you.  I turned 40 in September and Im hoping to start my second (and probably last) cycle of IVF very soon indeed, so I think Im in the right place!  

I live in the West Midlands and have one furbaby, a white cat called Ghost.  I was very saddened to hear of SarahEssex10's lost cat.  I hope he is just having too much fun stalking the fish at the lakes to think about coming home and when he gets bored he'll trot home to lots of hugs and treats.


----------



## Isobel67

Kuki - saw your news.  I'm so pleased that the scan went well.  I'm hoping some of your luck will rub off on the rest of us!!

Isobel x


----------



## alexine

Jo8 sending you lots of      for your scan!
Hang in there ladies!
xxA


----------



## cordoba

Hi Ladies!


Kuki so glad your scan went well.............so pleased!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, I escaped yesterday while my DH was at football with the help of my parents ( they caught a train at 5.30am from Cornwall to help me pack!) and a really close friend. We packed as much as we could and I escaped with my DD and dog before he got back...........it was not nice and I am still feeling like an emotional wreck! We then had to drive all the way to Cornwall and got here about midnight last night...............my DH turned up at my parents house at 7.30am this morning, full of remorse ( I left him a note!) and crying. I told him I wasn't leaving and he has now gone back to Bedford but I am feeling really mixed up!


My parents are telling me not to be sucked in but he was genuinely upset and I really feel guilty BUT  I also remember why I left. He did open up a little about the fertility problems and said he feels like a misfit and it has really affected him BUT what do I do


My DD is also upset about leaving her friends..............maybe it's early days BUT I am so scared and don't know what to do!!!!!!!!!!! Trust that he will be better if I go back or stay in Cornwall and make a new life


Sorry for the long post but I thought I would get here and feel relief but I don't, I can't eat or sleep and still feel sick in my stomach!  


Oh ladies, what a blimin mess!


----------



## alexine

Cordoba    
Hunny not an easy situation at all...you have been very brave. You have come so far in taking the leap to leave. I don't mean to sound presumptuous but how do you think it would be if you went back now?
He might be even more controlling knowing you are ready to take flight. Would he consider going for some counseling...on his own first? Getting over issues of control takes a real awareness from the person and dedication to therapy. 
Be really careful just now. My opinions sometimes rub people the wrong way and I mean no disrespect to you whatsoever.... but stick to your guns Cordoba! If your DH is really wanting to change and work at stuff he needs to really show you with a plan of action. Otherwise you will get caught in an ongoing, and very wearing and potentially dangerous situation.
Big      to you. Trust your gut as to why you left in the first place.
love xxxA


----------



## Mish3434

Cordoba, Well done you in getting away, spend the next couple of days sorting out your head     Take some time to weigh up all your options and most importantly your feelings.  At least with a gap between you and Dh you should be able to work out what you really want, without the pressure      We are here if you wish to talk hun    


Shelley xx


----------



## alexine

Ladies can you help me with something... I think I may have ovulated on this pill I'm on. All the usual signs and symptoms...supposed to start prostap on Jan 23. I have a flight booked to the UK on Wed but can cancel it 24 hrs before. 
Any words of wisdom....never been on the pill before treatment. 
Thanks!
xxA


----------



## poppy40

Alexine - may be worth asking Agate - you could PM her or post on the Serum or Immunes thread as I'm sure she'd be able to offer some advice, I think she's taking prostap too.

Will catch up properly in the week - have had lots of visitors and PC is in spare bedroom! xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
On the pill, you feel like ovulating. But it is just the juices.. Not ovulation as such. Lets make an assumption you did ovulate. It will be the mature egg dropping. It would have been not good in next month cycle. I will be too big. I would not cancel anything hun.. Just go with it. It will be fine.

Cordoba,
Please please be strong! I have been where you have been with my exhusband. Don't believe him.. all these crying and the rest. Once I went back to him cos he said to me he was having counciling.. and he was liyingto me.. I found out after 3 months. Just think you and your DD. And your beautiful life you are going to have!!! Come and talk to us.. And please be careful.. Now he will go through motions.. He will be ever so nice now but a few weeks time when he realise he lost you he is going to turn nasty.. Take good care of you and your darling daughter.. Don't leave her alone to places etc.. 
Sending you lots of power energy!!!!!! You can do this.. Of course very scarey but you can do it!!!

I am running late this morning. Will write more later.

Wishing you all a lovely week.

Love you all.

Kukixx


----------



## agate

alexine: your inbox is full


----------



## Jayne1007

Cordoba,  

Stay strong - you've done the right thing for you and your DD, although it might not feel like it at the moment.  The psychological abuse of a controlling partner can be devastating - they know how to pull at the heartstrings, give the impression that they've changed (or are willing to change) but in reality a leopard rarely changes its spots.  Take some time out to think things through and decide how you want to spend the rest of your life, putting your needs and the needs of your DD before anyone elses.  I grew up with a SF who completely controlled my dear Mum but she never had the strength to leave him.  As a child and teenager I knew it was wrong and it caused me no end of heartbreak - even now it upsets me that she has to live in such circumstances.  Your daughter will understand and quickly make new friends - children are always more resilient than we can ever believe imaginable.  

Take good care of yourself.

Jayne xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey cordobe  Well done as you have done the 1st step  not easy I know but in time it will get alot easier as  men never change as my ex of 11 year promise he will change buy me flower crying etc so I took him back but the change only last 3 month so it took me alot of gut to leave and when I did I couldn't belive how easy it was  but because you got your DD I understand but I do know what men are like so really sorry but he is not gonna change in the long run  but it is up to you as your the one that had to live with it and we all are here to help you and I think cornwall are so beauitful and I am sure you and your DD and your dog will be so happy and this is the begin.
Got the pot from my GP reception and they gonna get me saline on Friday  oooo so not long for my period to come.
Madimoo  welcome and yes you are in the right place.
Sarahessex  had your furbaby come home yet.
Brrrrrrrrrrrr so cold.
Becky xx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Kuki agate Poppy for the info...got it sorted!
xxA


----------



## Little B

Cordoba,

I'll just add my thoughts to everyone else's: you need to stay gone. That doesn't mean that counselling isn't in the cards for you and your husband, but returning now negates your positive action and will make you and everyone around you doubt your resolve.

Stay strong, give yourself a time frame to NOT think about it (two days? a week?) and then see where you are at mentally. Controlling people will pursue you, until they get you back, Then you are screwed.

Good luck!!!


Bee


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning friends,
How are you all?
We are doing okay. I think. Still in shock. Taking one day at the time.
Sister is very down. I spend all day with her counciling and trying to help her. So very difficult. I so glad Bro is not talking to us.. At least we have on less thing on our shoulders.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh no  what up with your sister and yes you don't need all that rubbish till your sweetie is born and  why would you still be in shock as you have work hard to get this far eh and hope you still take thing easy.
Becky xx


----------



## mooo

Cordoba - you are so brave girl - just stay strong and let people around you carry you for a while.

Kuki - hope not too stressful - take it easy.

Alexine - bon voyage! Hope all sorted ok.


AFM - scan yesterday showed a 13.2mm and strong heartbeat - so relieved!

mooox


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling Becky,
I lost one baby at 14weeks. One at 7 weeks +5. And another one lost at 8+2.
I will not relax that I know baby is lasting and it has not xy problems. Till than we do not know that we will have a baby.. Still very very early days.. 
Sister is at work although she calls lunch time.. But I cope.. As long as she goes to work I am okay..
How are you?

Moo,
How many weeks are you? Yes what a relief.. Every scan is a bonus and such a relief.. Won't change till you have it in your arms.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh yes make sense  didn't realise you had been pregnant 3 time with all MC  so yes make sense to take 1 day a time and will you be taking all your drug all the way though  and will your GP put you in for high risk so you will be look after properly.
I am fine just waiting for 27th jan  and my GP refer me to see gynaecology  and hope they will help me whoever that is on the 26th jan.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
No my stupid NHS attitude. IT is normal to have m/cs.. Unless you ahd 6/7 they won't do anything. Pluse now at 41,5 they will say my age is the problem.
I will get things done with Dr. Gorgy.. He will do all the tests I need. 
Try to get some tests done with gyno.. See what you can get free.. Lots of luck.. 
When is your period? You will send the hidden C to Penny. 
Becky what is penny's emal coul dyou plese PM it to me? I need to give to a friend.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## rachel1972

Hi ladies 

just wanted to say hi and join in the thread if i can , i will be cycling in march hopefully my 40th is in April so i feel like im in the right place.  I am planning to use create for icsi (not doing drugs hopefully) first appointment 16th Feb.

rachel x


----------



## BECKY7

I see kuki  that bang out of order as my GP said that to me too till I said I can't have another MC just to show you I got problem  duh so he refer me to gyn  and hope whoever will help me and I will break down in front of whoever  and my period suppose to be on the 28th jan so not long and yes I will do hidden c and something else  have pm you for penny email.
Moo congrats  that wonderful  and now you can chill hopefully.
Hey rachel  welcome and help we all can help you whatever you need to know etc.
Becky7 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Ladies - I haven't abandoned you!! No change on the DH front, not sure whether I am coming or going. Anyone wants to speak to me please PM. 
Keep safe everyone xxx


----------



## cordoba

Thank you all ladies for your replies, honestly don't think I would have got through this without you all!


Feel bad as this is a fertility website and here I am getting help with my marriage problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My DD is doing better although will have to think about schooling soon and that is putting pressure on me. I told her school in Bedford, I was a mess when I told them on Friday afternoon when I collected her but they told me to have a week and then call them. I feel like this week I can breathe and think but my head is a mess!


My DH keeps calling telling me how upset he is. He went to the doctors yesterday and had anonymous helpline advice for his anger issues but I feel sick at the thought of going back to my old life and the constant scared, sick feeling in my stomach!


It's hard living with my parents but they are being lovely. I am thinking that maybe the right thing to do would be to tell my DH we are staying in Cornwall ( I will look at new school for daughter) and if DH wants to make our relationship work then he can move to Cornwall. ( he can work anywhere as his business is online, but it would be more difficult in Cornwall) but then I am calling the shots and have a support network here. Not even sure I want him back but feeling so guilty, confused and lost!Trying to find a solution, he sounds so sincere on the phone but I can't forget the reasons I left!


Thanks again ladies for letting me vent my thoughts. Marriage break-up is so hard and when children are involved it's a nightmare!


Lets hope I do the right thing!


----------



## alexine

Stay strong Cordoba!    You are doing the right thing and showing a lot of strength and courage!  Things will get better for you ( not easy moving in with your folks...been there!)....just take one day at a time, and when you feel wobbly and unsure, remind yourself how you were really feeling in your relationship with your DH. You are doing the best thing for yourself and DD...for the long term. That's what is important now! Stay with the support of your family and friends right now as you will need them.
Sending lots of      !
xxA


----------



## alexine

Congrats Moo and welcome Rachel! 
I start shooting up on a Flare protocol next week...hmmm. Feeling fat and unfit and still not fully recovered from having little M but it's now or never they tell me!  Fingers crossed I get some good frosties! 

I hope everyone is doing okay!  

xxA


----------



## Tommi

Cordobra, just to reiterate what Alexine says... you are doing the right thing and it is very courageous. The easiest thing is to stay in a dysfunctional relationship. Certainly not the best thing in the long term though.
            
T xx


----------



## Tommi

Cordoba... sorry about the rogue "r"!


----------



## reb363

moo - yay  fantastic news re scan.


Cordoba - he'll be as clever controlling you with promises to change as he will with making you feel sick if the house isn't how he likes it.     It's so hard.  Sending you loads of      and we're all here for you.


xx


----------



## BECKY7

Cor  it will get easier as he will try to do or say anything he think you wanted to hear  Try to keep ourself busy and I am pretty sure in few week you will realise alot of things are not normal  however hard I know try to listen to ur parents  Parent are right most of the time  scaring I know but true lol.
Becky xx


----------



## HMB

Mooo great news !  

Cordoba, hang in there. Stay strong. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Cordoba,
Stay strong. He is going to try everything to get you back than the real nightmare will start. Please pelease. Yes it is difficult now. But going to be sooooooo much better for you and your precious.. And for future happiness. You will find sbelse who cherish you and complete your family.. 
Dd will settle in a few weeks to her new school and you will think than why oh why I did not do this before.
Sending you powers and cuddles.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo8

Cordoba - think Alexine put it so well - can't really add anything else other than   

Alexine - ooo really exciting getting on the rollercoaster again - will you be on LP or SP?

Moo - great news on the scan - so exciting!

Kuki - enjoy each day

Rachel - welcome - are you doing mild IVF at Create? A few of us have tried it if you need advice

AFM - went for our scan yesterday - probably slightly too early as only 7 weeks today -we saw the sac, yolk and heartbeat - I was crying and my DP was stunned and smiling!!! Nurse recommended repeat scan next week to get better measurements so will do that up here rather than 300 mile trip again. So officially discharged from clinic (who have be so good from the start) - all a bit scary and still sinking in!

Jo8 x


----------



## HMB

Jo8--all sounds really good, you must be so happy  

...AF seems to have FINALLY arrived now. I will count tomorrow as CD 1 tho. Excited to get started on iui. Will call the Doc's office tomorrow to schedule the bloods and scan and see if he has any other instructions.


----------



## rachel1972

hi Jo8 im interested in your experiences 

i


----------



## alexine

Jo8 congrats...that's great news about your scan! That really is hard waiting for the first scan....worse than the 2ww.     

I'm back on the roller coaster as of Monday     I'm trying to keep my options open and ideally hoping to get a few good blast embies for the freezer.   I'm on a Flare protocol this time which is a short PC. Last time it was LP...10 eggs but a number weren't mature so only ended up with 3 in the end and one thankfully stuck! Apparently on the Flare PC they can gets the follies to grow more evenly...so hopefully something will be there. I'm still feeling fat and out of shape from having M...I wish I was a bit more on top of it but now or never they say..... 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!     
xxA


----------



## Salad4

Hi there - is it ok if I join?  I have just had an unsuccessful treatment at Create, so am talking with the other half about when we go for another cycle.  Work is a pain (bit stressful at times and certainly very time-consuming), so that rules out some cycles.  We also had two weird cycles with the first two we had at Create - the first one I had egg collection on day 16, the next cycle (in Jan), egg collection was day 10.  Both Natural controlled (just cetrotide and gonal-f to control ovulation).  Have other people had such different cycles?  


The second cycle we had, the plan was to go for egg collection on day 11, but Prof Nargund said we should bring it forward to day 10.  But then the egg didn't fertilise properly (3 pronuclei, so my egg hadn't extruded it's second set of chromosomes).  We only found out on Tuesday, so I'm still processing.  They seemed to think that this was just bad luck, but might be age related.  And of course when I get a failed cycle, they just mention my age (sigh...)
Having said that the first natural treatment at Create went really well and I was a convert.  


Sorry, not quite thinking straight, am I?  I will do soon.  Any support/advice gratefully received.  
Sally


----------



## Little B

Congrats to Jo8 and to Moo and welcome Sally and Rachel!

I am up way too late with nerves, I have my first ever insemination tomorrow. Until now, my super- (overly) cautious doctor said it wasn't worth it, as I seem okay with getting pregnant (3 times in the last two years) but at 45, time is a-tickin' and I want to do everything. I save every penny for IVF this spring but maybe this insemination will work...?

So, my three 16+ (on Monday) mm follicles and I will be at the doctor in five hours time, and then I have to go to school to get the second half of my semester grades in the afternoon, so a pretty stressful day ahead. 

Thinking calm thoughts.....


Bee


----------



## HMB

Good luck Littleb!!!!!!!!!!          . I am also doing IUI. I think AF has finally started. If so, I'll call the Doc to schedule bloods and scan and go order the menapur. Did you do stimms? 

Welcome Sally and Rachel


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,

Jo8,
I am delighted with your news.. Wonderful.. Just take one day at the time and organise more scans.. Well that  is how I cope.. Get from scan to scan.

HMB and LittleB,
Wishing you lots and lots of luck!!! If the eggs are okay as far as XY.. It will be fine.. All depends on that. A FF gave birth to her son 2 weeks ago.. It happens.. 

Hi Salad and Rachel,
I am sorry I have no experience on Create.. Sbelse will help.. I am sure..

Alexine,
You are in UK already?

We overslept today.. Got up at 9.. But manage to get out of the flat in 10min.. Unbelievable.. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi everyone

Glad to see good news on the site.  I am reading and watching from the wings, but I don't seem to have the time to be posting on a regular basis - but you are on my mind. 

I just thought I'd respond to Sally given that I too am at Create.  I've had 2 full cycles with them, as a couple weren't started due to cysts.

My first cycle I was on 150 menopur, along with cetrotide.  I went for EC on day 11 and they couldn't retrieve the egg.  On my normal cycles ie non-ivf, I always ovulate on day 14 (or perhaps it's day 15) as I always get my maximum fertility on that day on my Clearblue monitor.

I was concerned with using menopur, as I seem to ovulate early when having an ivf cycle.  Second cycle I used 150 Gonal-f but that was a natural controlled cycle as opposed to my first, which was natural modified.  I only had 2 days of Gonal-f, along with cetrotide.  When I went for EC, the larger follicle had gone.  They encouraged me to go for EC, even though the other follie was small.  They said that I had a cyst on the other ovary which they might get an egg from - & if not, that they would clear out the cyst.  They collected an egg from the small follie - didn't bother doing anything with the cyst.  Egg was immature - so nothing else we could do.

I think there are several points that you might want to consider.  As we age, our bodies do start to misbehave and can make it difficult during an ivf cycle.  Personally, I don't think my body likes any of the ivf drugs and seems to react badly when I take them.  Geeta has had a discussion with me and asked whether I want to have another go, using my own eggs!!  I have said yes.  She has mentioned my age and that my LH levels are high.  However, I don't think they are that much higher than when i first went to see them last July!!  It may be that they have now decided that that is what's causing me a problem - but sometimes, I think they fall back on age as a catch-all, as we're not able to refute it.

They have put me on the pill and then I'm going in for a scan on day 4/5 to see if things have calmed down and I can do a cycle.  Geeta has suggested doing another cycle on Gonal-F.  Prof Campbell has also told me that I should take another drug which strengthens the walls of the follicles.  He thinks this might help to prevent me ovulating early.  When I went to Create, I'd already been to the Lister and had had problems ovulating early.  I can't understand why I wasn't put on this drug straight away.

Finally, I'm debating whether to ask Create to do a totally natural cycle, apart from the drug to strengthen the follicles.  My body seems to go into overdrive as soon as I take the ivf drugs.  I'm wondering if I have a natural cycle, whether the outcome may be better.  I'm not sure if you've heard of Serum in Athens.  Quite a few of the ladies on this site have spoken to Penny from Serum.  She's a lovely woman and has quite strong views about ivf on older ladies.  She thinks that it's no good for the eggs of older ladies to be subject to ivf drugs, as as the eggs become more fragile with age, they are more susceptible to damage from the drugs.  She suggested to me that if I wanted to do ivf, that I should do a completely natural cycle.

Jo8 - I've emailed you, but again, I'm so pleased for you.

Good luck to everyone else struggling to get pregnant.

Isobel x


----------



## agate

Isobel67 said:


> Prof Campbell has also told me that I should take another drug which strengthens the walls of the follicles. He thinks this might help to prevent me ovulating early. When I went to Create, I'd already been to the Lister and had had problems ovulating early. I can't understand why I wasn't put on this drug straight away.


what is the name of the drug? just being nosy....thanks!


----------



## Little B

back from the insemination, and full of concerns. We saw that my 3 follicles were all around 16mm on Monday, so I did my last shot of Pergoveris and then on Tuesday night, a shot of Pregnyl to trigger.

Went in today and after the insemination ( a little painful at first, very very crampy painful 10 minutes after) I asked the doctor to have a look at the follicles. Uh-oh. One on the right was around 18.5 I think, so great, but on the left, 24 and 32mm!!!  So now I am wondering if those were actually cysts? And if so, why wouldn't she say something?


Home with the hot water bottle. Very worried.


Bee


----------



## HMB

Little B--congrats! woohoo, you are on the way!  ...Don't worry about 3 hon, you aren't supposed to fertilize 3 for IUI or natural, just 1-2 eggs. It all sounds good, except the cramping of course


----------



## urbangirl

Isobel67, did the clinic give you a reason why they thought you were ovulating early?  That happened to me on Gonal so I just switched drugs.  I felt exactly what you said- that my body was going into overdrive, so maybe Menopur does that to you. Did the Lister not give you any suggestions as to why that was happening?  My clinic didn't give me any either, actually, they said it must be due to my old eggs.  But I thought 'stuff  you'   and worked out the problem myself.  Since I changed drugs it hasn't happened again.


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies!
Good luck littleB and HMB...sending you lots of     

We arrived back in the UK today totally jet lagged but survived....    Monday is prostap day and then shooting up begins again. Feeling a little guilty as all I have done is take my vits and oils for the last 4-5 months...I could have been eating better and cutting down on the wine over Xmas...anyway fingers crossed I get something for the freezer.

Keep well everyone! 
xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Just enjoy UK and days coming.. Don't worry about what has not happened.. 
Relax so magic can begin..
Thinking of you!     
Love. Kukixx


----------



## carol69

Good Morning Ladies,

Just wondered if I could join you, I've just had my 8th cycle in Greece and am currently on my 2ww  and not feeling very hopeful again, so think I might be around for some time to come yet.

Congratulations to all of those who have had their wonderful BFP, good luck to everyone on 2ww or for upcoming cycles, really looking forward to getting to know you all.

Love Carol xxxx


----------



## HMB

Hiya  

Carol69, welcome! Stay positive hon. I see that you just switched to Serum and that this is your second go there. Give it a chance  . I am thinking of going there too in the spring, after I try iui here in Paris a couple times at least.

Alexine. thanks  . Don't worry about what you did at Christmas. Nobody had to carry you home or anything  , so just focus on being healthy and zen now.

Littleb, how are you feeling now?

Kuki thanks so much for your words  . It's true, we need to mostly worry about the DNA and fragility of the eggs at our grand age, if there are no other real probs     

AF, pfffff, AF has been playing hide and seek. Seriously. Total fake out    . No AF yesterday after it starting on Thursday night, so didn't call the Doc's office. Yesterday I did things that usually would 'dislodge it'. I went running,  , then pilates. It seems to have reappeared this morning. I will give the Doc's office a call shortly. I suppose this is due to the hysto op. VERY long cycle for me!! BTW, pilates was a killer last night  . I hadn't gone to a class since before Christmas. Gotta work those stomach aback muscles. Will be going for more until the actual iui insemination at which time it will be yoga only. You need tummy and back muscles and overall strength to have a baby  

I think I may add the bee thing to my supplements. Which is better for us for the golden egg? Bee propolis or royal jelly? I'm already taking all 3 of the Zita West supplements and agnus castus on certain days (acupuncturist told me a few weeks ago to do CD10-25, I'll check with him again for this cycle). 

How are you doing Sarah? Relaxing?


----------



## Little B

when I went in for my insemination I was feeling ovulation pains on my right side, which was great as my right ovary has become very lazy. I was doubled over in pain after the insemination, horrible cramps, but I took a few paracetemol and heading off to school to get my results (decent, a bit unfair, but I have bigger worries). At 7pm I was still needing a hot water bottle and more paracetemols. Made myself have a little jiggy-jig, as my irish grandmothr would say (if forced to utter such a vulgarity).
Today feeling much better, though there are tiny twinges. I assume all sorts of craziness is going on in there, and please, please, please 2 healthy eggs are meeting two healthy sperm.

I love the idea of trying to "dislodge" AF. Hilarious. and boy oh boy do I need to get to the gym, get those muscles ready.


Bee


----------



## mooo

Congrats on being PUPO little B and Carol69 - hope you take the next days easily. 

As for having rubbish tummy muscles , after fractured knee 9 months ago I've done no exercise as couldn't walk for ages, so now am pg, my muscles are totally rubbish. 

Just wanted to say that lovely thing where you take each day as it comes. Today has been a good day for me and I'm basking in that , living in the now, rather than worrying and fretting over what is around the corner. Reminding myself that it is good therapy at times to live in the present and really be happy with what we have right now.

Right, better go or I will start waffling.
mooo
x


----------



## LJyorkshire

HMB - re bee supplements...try Apimist (can only order online). A lovely honey with all the good/for/you bee derivatives in it..yummy on toast!

I saw Penny at Serum today and am booked in for hysto tomorrow. Meeting done other girls at Alexandris tonight at 7.30pm if anyone else around...am scared and excited (about hysto not the drinks )!

LJ x


----------



## yazz

Hiya guys 
I haven't posted on here for quite a while but have been floating around, I'm just starting my fourth round of Ivf,I'm on the pill at the moment due for egg collection week commencing 19th march (i will be 40 then so am hoping for 3 embryos,have been taking dhea for 5 mths so praying it will work)if everything goes to plan my question is does anybody know where I can get gestone 50mg/1ml from I have tried several places but everywhere seems to have problems getting it from the manufacturer, 

Yazz


----------



## agate

gestone hasn't been available for ages.  the alternatives are prontogest from italy (not licenced in the UK but stocked by a few pharmacies like rigcharm in london - available by post), or agolutin from Czech republic - its not identical but it is similar to gestone and prontogest - you have to import it yourself but the advantage of it is that its much cheaper than prontogest.  there is contact info in my immunes faq under G for gestone.  link is in my signature.


----------



## yazz

Thanks agate will get hospital to write up another script can't believe it's unavailable what a nuisance x


----------



## Kuki2010

Little Bee,
Oh I hope they are getting jiggy jiggy!!!!   

LJ,
You are in good hands.. Hysto will be just fine. Hope you enjoy the drinks!  

Yazz,
The one available in UK are so expensive. I have got some from Turkey. And they were like couple of pounds for 100ml. Now I wish I brought a lot.. 

I hope you all are having a great weekend. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## agate

the czech one is only 3Eu for 5 x 60mg


----------



## Kuki2010

Agate,

Thank you.. How are you? How is the treatment going? Have you start the jan cycle?Wishing you lots and lots of luck Agate.. 

Yes that is what I found out in the end but I have not bought any. I did 3 gels a day for 3 weeks than I went down to 2 gels a day. 

Going to see Dr. Gorgy on monday.. I will have thyroid tests/progestron check up if he thinks I should have/NK check up.. Not sure what else I can do about NK cells comes up elivated. I am still on steriods and clexane. Did ints too. And will have another one in 4 weeks.. 

I did have some ulsers and coldsores this week.. I thought here we go.. We are going to lose it again.. I have no idea how the embies is doing.. Dr. Gorgy will give me a scan so we will find out for sure.. 
2 more sleeps.. 

Yesterday I had some awful pains.. Like m/c...Got so so worried.. but by in the eveing they stoped.. So I don't know what to think.. 

Thank you so much for helping us and beeing here for us.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## agate

kuki: cold sores?  are you still on valtrex?  are you taking any supplements containing L-arginine?  you might want to get some L-lysine tabs from a health food store e.g., H&B - and cut them up and take a tiny dose each day e.g., 100-200mg - sometimes it helps with mouth ulcers and cold sores because it rebalances your Lysine:arginine intake

started my meds yesterday... eek!


----------



## Kuki2010

Agate,
Oh good luck!!! One day at the time. I hate the pharase but no other way in this journey..

No stoped Valtrex at the end of week 4. After getting BFP.

Just finished my Azithromycin on week 4 on. 

Not taking any L-arginine or L-lysine. I have them both. I did took them till start injecting Gonal F.
In the past I get cold sores and ulsers and m/c.. Maybe just conciedence but that is what happened.. 
It seems any big hormonal change in my body brings them up.. But not sure.. 

Kukixx


----------



## agate

i think if it was me, I'd cut up some of your l Lysine and take a tiny dose every day - it helps your body deal with viruses like herpes - which is probably the cause of the cold sores and mouth ulcers

when you speak to gorgy next, ask about whether its safe to take valtrex until 12 weeks - maybe it should be restarted?

best wishes

A x


----------



## Kuki2010

Agate,
Thank you.. I will start taking some today.. 
I still have so many valtrex. I will ask him. See what he says. than we take them.. 
So lovely to have you here on this thread. Although I do go and check immunes everyday. To learn more about it.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Salad4

Hi Isobel
thanks for your response and thanks everyone else for your kind thoughts.  I had a telephone consultation with Geeta Nargund yesterday, because we had asked some questions about my wildly different cycles.  It must be a good sign that she is asking you about your own eggs, because as normal, she mentioned my age, and then talked about donor eggs, saying that we could try another cycle, but she thought that it would also be unsuccessful as the others have been.  And she reminded me that my egg quality is worsening with every cycle.  Arrghh - how do I stay positive and relaxed through a cycle when I am being told these things.
She did say that we could try Menopur, just because it would be something different (and so might result in a different outcome).  She didn't think that I had any clinical indicators to advise using menopur over gonal-f, but it might be worth a try.
I've got my fingers crossed for all of you who are in the 2ww or are pregnant and waiting for a scan (and congratulations to you too!). And lots of positive thoughts to those who are in treatment or starting soon!!
Sally.


----------



## BECKY7

Kuki  oh you poor thing having nasty sore  and hope Dr G will give your mind at peace on Monday and pray your sweetie will be fine as maybe he really snuggle in there that why your having pain sometime eh  and hope you are taking thing easy too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

LJYorkshire, thanks, will check out that Apimist stuff  

Very curious about the reasons for chosing menapur over Gonal F/puregon. Can't remember reading or being told a reason why one would be recommended over the other for a particular case. Anybody know? I will be switching to menapur from puregon for my first iui cycle. Of course, AF is still not really here  . ahhhh. It's just not strong enough to count and I can't talk to anyone at the Doc's office today as they are closed. I have just a drop or so of blood today. Yesterday there was a little bit all day, but not a lot ever. I suppose the hysto op has affected AF.


----------



## agate

I've tried to answer that menopur/gonal F question - in the ivf section of my immunes faq. link in my signature.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies , sorry been absent for so long, 20week scan went well, baby all good, just pig of a not so DH upsetting me, went to scan on my own, feel like I am having to do all this on my own, should be the happiest time of my life, he is spoiling it  

kUKI  good luck for mon, hope tests are all good and your little one is big and strong    

Jo8, congrats on seeing the heartbeat, it's just magical seeing that flicker on the screen, hope you are staying sane  

Becky, hope your buiders are being good, you and your dp must be so excited about the op being so soon  

HMB,   af sorts itself out soon,  

Carol, hi hon, welcome to the thread, hope the 2ww is bearable, hope DH has kept you busy this weekend, lovely to see you on thurs, big big hug, sending          

Kizzy hi hon, hope you are all ok, big hug  

Lindz, if your reading     the sickness goes very soon  

LittleB congrats on being Pupo, hope and   this is the one  

LJ, hope the hyst went well and your nice new bed for your embies is ready to go  
Hope, big hug to you hon,  

Isobel good luck with your mild ivf, hope it's the magic formula  

Justine, hi hon, hope you are ok  

Sally and Rachel hello and welcome


----------



## BECKY7

Oh thank you Sarah  what up with your DH  why isn't he not being so supportive to you and so sorry to hear he behaving so bad as like you say it suppose to be the best time of your life and really hope he will snap out of it otherwise I would have tols him where to go.
Oooooo yes only 5 day to go  but been looking at serum with penny as a back up  so will give it a thought alot more  just don't know where to start lol.
Kuki  hope your feeling better today xxx
Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is OK.  

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, I read every day but don't feel up to posting.  I have been in bed for the last month with hyperemesis and have lost so much weight at a time when I should be putting it on.  I'll suffer anything to have this baby - I've tried for so long - but even though the doctors say baby will still get all its nutrients I can't help but worry.   Must stay away from dr Google!

Sorry to hear about your coldsores Kuki, sounds like your immune system is lowered which can happen in pregnancy naturally, plus you're on steroids too aren't you?  Hope dr G sorts it for you.

HMB - I was on Menopur because my LH is low - Menopur contains LH but Gonal F doesn't.  Some doctors reckon that older women shouldn't have Menopur because their LH levels tend to be higher, but for me that wasn't the case!  I'm sure Agate has covered it in her link.

Kizzy - Mollie looks lovely btw xxx

Justine - glad the hysto went well and good luck with the BMS    

Sarah - what is your DH playing at?    I had an argument with mine yesterday as he stole the last pot noodle (normally disgusting things but they are one of the only things I have been able to eat recently) leaving me nothing to eat in the house!

LJ, Isobel, Jo8, Carol, Di, Hope3, Becky and everyone else (sorry memory has failed me) good luck with your treatments whatever stage you're all in.

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,

Becky,
If all fails Penny will get you there.. I saw horrible nightmare last night.. I go to Dr. G and he says baby is dying.. I go nuts.. Was awful got up with huge heartache and absolutely soaked in sweat and sheer fear!

Lindz,
Ah poor you.. but it is true. Pleasenta will take all baby needs. You just try to look after you.. And so very important.. Stop stressing. Easly said and done.. I try this every hr.. Constant work in progress. Very difficult. Lovely to have you here though.. 
Yep still on streiods. 40mg a day.. Lets see what Dr.G will say do.. I don't know how I am going to do tonight.. Probably another nite not great sleep.. 

Sarah,
You enjoy.. And don't let him spoil it.. Just don't.. Man don't get it.. This is so very precious.. Just try to enjoy everything.. Once baby is out he will enjoy it than.. Men are like that.. 
So glad 20th week scan went okay.. That is a big one. Wonderfull...

Today we have our daddy is with us.. He normally works 7 days a week to keep us going.. So today we are going to have a sunday roast.. And I am not cooking.. We will go out.. Really looking forward to it.. But I have to get some work done in the morning. Some invoicing etc for him.. It is fine.. Won't take me long. 

Wishing you all a great sunday.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Agate, thanks, I am going thru the immumes thread again looking for what you have on Menapur  . It is so thorough, I love it. I studied law, so love the rigorous attention to detail and organization   Still got to finish combing through it.

Thanks, Lindz. I had the same AFC as you of 7 around May when I was 44 (read your signature). I though my LH was normal based on no comment from the Doc and a list of ranges I found on a website. It was 2.6ui in June and 1.5 in December. Of course I have other results for LH as my last Doc had me check it ever time I did bloods for the OI stimms. Frankly, the last overall test I did in December was following getting off of 3 consecutive stimms cycles, done in the afternoon (Doc said do it in the morning), and too early in a funny AF cycle. Oestrodial was high and AMH was lower. I would love to just throw this test result in the trash  . My new Doc brushed off talking about it but did emphasize to me about doing the bloods during IUI early in the morning. Point taken!


----------



## Aspi

to all you ladies good luck and positive thoughts and wishes, my DP is booked in for a reversal next week any thoughts on taking fertility drugs at the same time? WHat are your experiences of clomid etc? I have an AMH of 15 is that low? x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, sorry not to post this week, been really hectic with work.

Kuki - hope all is ok for you and the baby. You might have the cold sore because your immunes are lowered by the steroids. Lysine is great and can make them go away, also a little manuka honey helps too, if you can bear to have it on your lips when you go to sleep. Enjoy having your man at home and your sunday roast.

Lindz - sorry you are having a difficult pg, but try to relax as your baby will get what it needs  from your stores. The trick will be to replenish once you feel Ok.

Sarah- thinking of you hun, what are men like sometimes?  At least your LO is OK, Am sure OH will be more interested when he arrives!

Aspirational - 15 is a great AMH (probably higher than expected for your age!), good luck!

HMB - hi- has AF arrived yet? Are you starting IUI soon?

LJ- goodluck for hysto @ Serum! What are your plans post hytso?

Agate, goodluck for tx!

Big hellos to Isobel, Di, CD, Kizzy, Poppy, Gladys, LittleB, Moo, Becky, Hopex3 and everyone else.

We started on our Cordyceps and Vitality herbs bought at vast expense from Penny's contact in Malaysia about 8 days ago (I have since had joints pains on and off, in my fingers, wrists and feet.......which I suffered from after each of our Embryo transfers etc and did see rheumatologist for.....so I am too worried about my immunes and whether Cordyceps are kicking problems off), we have been TTC as much as poss, AF was due 2 days ago, no sign so far - but HPT is -ve. Will test again tomorrow if still no sign.  Not sure what was happening to my  cycle as I couldn't find ovulation this month......... so I don't know what is going on. I'm also hoping to get my thryoid re-tested over the next two weeks to see where we are with that. 

Anyway, I think am going to be talking about our IVF experiences on Woman's Hour on radio 4 on Tuesday morning, so listen in if you can, Love to all Justine xxx


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

sarah - i know all about usless men try not to let it get you down, enjoy it all x

lindz that sounds awful hope you start to get well soon

kuki have a lovely lunch.

hi to everyone else.

afm i have been to mind body and spirit today and had healing , basically cried for my embyos lost for 1/2 it was great to let it all out, going to try and focus on clearing my mind in preparation for my next tx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi kuki  hope you had great day and your feeling a whole lot better  and not nice to have a horrible dream  and hope you will have a better dream tonight. Will be thinking of you for tomorrow.
Becky7 xx


----------



## agate

HMB said:


> Agate, thanks, I am going thru the immumes thread again looking for what you have on Menapur . It is so thorough, I love it. I studied law, so love the rigorous attention to detail and organization  Still got to finish combing through it.


Thank you!

Justine: thanks!


----------



## jo8

LJ -hope its all gone well in Athens - must have missed something as didn't realise you were going over. Hope you've had a good spring clean so that Penny can work her magic  

Lindz - was just thinking about you the other day and hoping you weren't suffering too much - it must be so worrying if your weight isn't going up as expected but the lo will be getting the nutrients it needs

Sarah - hope DH has started to behave himself better - glad you are feeling well though and baby is doing good

Alexine - good luck for starting the jabbing    

Kuki - hope you've enjoyed your family day out together and everything goes ok with Dr G

Justine - tried to pm you but your inbox is full

Isobel - will be good to catch up this week

Sally - sorry your consultation on the phone didn't go too well - will you be having another go there?

Carol - welcome - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad - when is OTD?

Agate - good luck with your cycle - are you d/r?

Hi to all - feeling really tired and the ms feeling has started - feels like seasickness - do those seasickness bands help with it?? 

Jo8 x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  I have been referal to gynaecology on thursday  and any question you think I should ask as I don't have any clue what am I to ask.
Also has any of you had ovualation pain on right and left for 17 day the day my cycle finish  as am sure it ovualation pain rather then twinge  as never had ovualation pain for 17 day only 4 or 5 day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Jo8 I used the seasick bands and had them on constantly....I think they helped a bit. Also had oatcakes and clementines by the bed and ate small snacks often.
Hang in there!
xxA


----------



## Little B

feeling better now, but each time I use the Crinone I am annoyed, knowing it gave me such false hope last month. Three months of stimming and twice the Crinone didn't affect my period at all, AF showed up as early as she always is now. Last month, had two weks of excitement, but the third negative test finally convinced me.

So the 2ww continues....

Kuki, I took Valtrex, or its equivalent, last time I was pregnant, my doc said it was okay. Obviously you should speak with your own doc.

And if we are talking about weird, possibly hormonal dreams, I had quite the fabulous one last night involving Pierce Brosnan. Quite a bit of "jiggy-jig". Drat, my DH, waking me up for breakfast!

Congrats to all of you lovely, tired pregnant ladies. Fingers crossed for my PUPO-mate(s), and everyone else.




Little Bee


----------



## Isobel67

Gosh, there is so much going on here....

Sarah - glad your scans are going well and everything is well with LO.  Perhaps DH is feeling a little left out now - men can be strange.  Hope he comes round soon.

Lindz - I had to look up what hyperemesis meant   It sounds awful - hope it starts to alleviate soon.

Justine - hope your test is +ve today.  I've just emailed the guy about cordyceps, so hopefully I should be ordering them soon.  Thanks for all the info.  I'll be listening in on Tuesday 

Jo8 - I know the tiredness and sickness can't be great - but it must be real reminder that you are PREGNANT.        Looking forward to seeing you.

Agate - I'm afraid I can't remember what the drug is called.  I should be at Create in a couple of weeks.  When I'm there I'll find out and let you know.  Hope the tx goes well.

Urbangirl - think someone answered the query between menopur and gonal-f.  Unfortunately, my cycles seem to have gone astray on both of them!!

Kuki - hope things are going well for you and that you had a good weekend.

LJ - hope Penny has worked her magic on you and that the hysto went well.

HHH - any movement with DH?  Hope you're continuing to do well on your 12 week challenge.  Keep it up  

Hi to Neema, Alexine, Little B and all newbies and anyone I've missed off.

I'll be heading to Create for my final cycle with them, in the next couple of weeks (assuming my cysts have cleared up).  I'm currently on the pill (microgynon).  Once I've finished the pack of tablets, how quickly will my period start?  I'm just trying to do a bit of planning and can't remember how quickly bleeding tends to start once the tablets are finished.

The sun is actually shining this morning - hope we all have a great week.

Isobel x


----------



## HMB

Just a quick update: AF really has been very weak. The blood is red, but I only had one day (Saturday) when there was a little bit continually all day. Otherwise, just drops. I did have the other symptoms like bloating, difficult digestion, minor cramps, fatigue etc. starting Thursday night. I was guessing CD1 was Friday or Saturday. I assumed the Doc would say to wait for iui for the next cycle, but this morning his assistant wasn't sure and is going to confer with him and call me back this afternoon.  . I would guess that he'd have to do a scan to determine what CD I am on, but I don't know. I told DP yesterday that we would just try naturally this month. He is a bit stressed and confused by it all.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  how are you and how your sweetie.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Just came home. Toddy is doing well. It is now 1.77cm. And looks okay. Well Dr. Gorgy said absolutely fine. I had all the tests done. 11tubes later.. 1240pounds poorer.. Came home. 
Now we will wait for results for to action. But till than I have to get more drugs for next 4 weeks. 
I am soooo happy.. I hope with a lot of help of drugs this baby will be staying with me.. 
I am still very scared to believe it.. 
I have my Midwife app on thursday. Will try to get her to do things fo rme. Like a thyroid specialist so it can be manage in NHS if we can.. Otherwise we shall get bankcrupt by Dr. Gorgy at the end of this pregnancy..
How are you feeling?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey  that anastic news and keep believing that your sweetie is ok and doing well  ouch £1240 lol  and yes let your midwife help you alot and to really look after you. Now you can rest and relax and have a sleep.
Becky xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

The thread is busy, busy, busy! Welcome all the new ladies, you will get plenty of advice and support on here.

Kuki - pleased all is well, I think the NHS should support you but it depends on your GP.

Justine - sorry you're having a rough time, my LH didn't show for previous 2 cycles. It does sound as though the herbs might be kicking off your immunes. I'll PM you later.

Sarah - sorry your DH is being a 'piggy'. Men! They certainly pick their moments, when you're at your most vulnerable. Hope things pick up for you, hun. 20 week scan is great, can't believe it's going so fast!

Lindz - what an awful time you're having. I know it's no help but even in time of famine the body protects the LO before the mother.The body ensures the LO gets all the nutrients it needs. Hope you feel stronger soon.

AFM - LH finally surged on Friday! Yay! Ironic, as the previous night I had a serious heart to heart with DH, bracing him for the fact that there might not be any more eggs and DE was our next and possibly only option. Funny also that it was him who checked the pee stick  and saw the smiley face before I did. I then had one very excited DH!!!! Had lots of BMS, so FX it may have worked. I'm not getting my hopes up too much but a chance is a chance. Two weeks to wait and find out!

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

Oh dellowcar  that fab news and good luck and enjoy your 2 week  I can't wait to start mine when my DP have his op on Friday.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, 

Kuki, glad everything apart from bank balance is looking ok!

Jo8, hi thanks for letting me know about inbox, have cleared some space now. Try some ginger tea that might help re ms

Di- thanks for PM

Isobel - good luck for next cycle at Create.

HMB - do you think your cycle has gone funny after hysto? Mine seems to have.

Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Hi all  

Yes, Justineb, I think AF is a bit off after the hysto. Mine was a long cycle and then very light AF. Doc decided he wants to wait until next cycle, when there is proper bleeding  . So it's au natural for us now! Will be breaking out the ov sticks in a couple days  

 for all going thru tx now and who are pregnant


----------



## ivyf

Hi first post, have been reading a while. Am 40 next month so hope you don't mind me joining here now, there seems a lot of support on this board.  This is our second IVF, first one last Sep got 15 eggs, all fertilised and had 2 blasties put back so was devastated at bfn. This time got 14, all fertilised but on day 2 they said weren't doing nearly as well as last time and had 2 four cell grade1/2 put back. Test date is 1 Feb but since being told they're not so good this time I feel there's not much hope - why would these work when the better ones didn't. On the plus side I'm not feeling nearly so bad on the cyclogest/crinone so far, last time came out in acne and hives. Roll on a week Wednesday.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ivy  I think kuki had cell 4 grade 1 and she about 7 week pregnant  so don't worry about the top grade is depending on your sweetie  and welcome.

Just got my 2nd cycle  5 day early  but exciting as if my DP op doesn't work on fri then I will start sorting out my next TX on my 3rd cycles in serum hopefully with full immune.
Becky7 xx


----------



## mooo

Kuki - great news for you - very reassuring.

Jo8 hope you feeling ok and resting - I'm absolutely shattered!

Becky - great news, getting a plan and moving forward always feels great.

Ivy - you are in great fortune - you have plenty of eggs! I had ONE egg this time around - fertilised , grade 1/2 and am now 9 weeks pg, so don't  fret - you are really doing well and it only takes one - as many others will also testify.

I'm away working for a few days now so won't be reading - probably loads when I get back - exhausted!

mooox


----------



## Tommi

Justine, I heard you on the radio this morning and thought you were brilliant. Overall the PCTs came off pretty badly. I think listeners would be very sympathetic towards those needing treatment. There aren't many health conditions that PCTs get away with that level of treatment rationing. You really helped to highlight what it means for individuals. Good for you! I really hope your next treatment is the one!  

It's well worth a listen if you didn't catch it folks. It's on the BBC Woman's Hour website.

Txx


----------



## sofagirl

I’ve been following your thread for a while, but am currently between treatments … hope to join when we finally get going again.  For now I just wanted to agree with Tommi, and add my thanks to Justine.  I, too, heard you this morning – fabulous job, beautifully pitched.  I especially loved your point about the NHS clinic charging more than a top London one (in response to the ridiculous suggestion that we only pay extortionate amounts of money in the UK if we want potted palms and plush pile carpets) – perfect.  x


----------



## Tommi

Sofagirl, wasn't that a stupid comment?! I can't wait for Jenni Murray to retire. She nearly never gets to the heart of a matter. Anyway, Justine's comments were, as you say, beautifully pitched, and I'm sure women who heard it will be grateful.

On another matter... did anyone see Call the Midwife on Sunday? A 42 year old woman gave birth at home without pain relief to a healthy baby in the breech position. Fabulous positive message for us ladies in our 40s and a huge two fingered salute to all those clinics who insist that age is everything!  

T xx


----------



## Isobel67

Justine - well done     

It would have been interesting if they'd spent a bit of time looking at how much profits the clinics actually made.  I seem to recall that Lister made £12m profit - I wonder how many cycles of IVF that was over?

As an aside, anyone thinking of going to Serum, they offer 2 OE ivf cycles for €4,000.  I've looked into this a little bit further.  The cost of one natural cycle IVF is 3000 euros and the cost of the medication is approximately 200 euros. If you want a more medicated cycle the cost is still the same but obviously the medication is more.

If you do not make it to egg collection you will only pay 500 euros for screening. If you have an egg collection and no egg is retrieved you will pay 1000 euros and if an egg is retrieved, inseminated in the lab but the embryo is not suitable for transfer you will pay only 1800 euros.

I'm only mentioning this in case it's relevant for anyone.  For me, it's important as I have yet to get past the point of EC, sometimes not collecting an egg.  In my situation, whilst the 2 cycle offer is a good one, I think I'll actually be better off paying per cycle.  If history repeats itself, it will work out cheaper.  If it doesn't - then that will be good news as we'll have got a stage further.

Isobel x


----------



## sofagirl

Yes, really stupid.  And astonishingly ignorant.  To be fair – and to avoid accusations of libel – we perhaps shouldn’t leave people with the impression that it was Jenni Murray who initially made it – it was Gillian Lockwood (I think?) – but I would love to have heard JM ask GL to comment on Justine’s response.  As you say, she sometimes doesn’t quite get to the crux.  But overall it was a really positive piece, in no small part thanks to Justine’s contributions.

Didn’t see Call the Midwife – I tend to avoid all baby programmes if possible! – but sounds great.  Every little helps in the struggle to change public perceptions. Thanks x


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, thanks for listening, I was very nervous! I tried to make some points about funding, but there wasn't that much time. J xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh justine  sorry I didn't get to listen but then I can't as I am deaf so wouldn't be able to hear what your saying which is a shame but like the other ladies said you were great so  very well done.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Sorry, yes Sofagirl you're right, although I'm sure JM said something about potted palms. It was a comment that should have been blasted out of the debate (and was, thanks to Justine). xx

Isobel - that would make a really interesting programme! I wonder if those profits go back into research and development? I noticed at my clinic they have notices up about an R&D fund. It makes having a negative cycle easier to handle if the money goes towards making improvements for the future. Wouldn't it be great if there was a not-for-profit clinic? If all surplus money went into research. Maybe one day!

Justine... you really didn't sound nervous. That's a real skill!  

Txx


----------



## HMB

Great job Justineb


----------



## neema

Justine - Well done for voicing the concerns of many of us who have undergone lots of IVF/ICSI cycles with no luck   In our case we had to stop after 7 attempts due to the cost. I found treatment abroad to be so much cheaper than the UK, despite having to pay for travel and accomodation and i highly recommend it. 

Kuki - Sorry about the cold sores and glad that you are feeling better  

Jo_8 and Lindz - I hope that you start feeling better now and enjoy the rest of  your preganancies.

Sarah - Awww....hope that DH accompanies you to your next scan  .

Di - Fingers crossed for you hun  

Goodluck to all the ladies PUPO ladies and those waiting to start tx     

Also hi to everyone else and welcome to all the new ladies ....sorry i haven't been able to keep up as i have been so busy lately.


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi ladies

Been a bit shattered since my trip to Serum. If anyone wants to read a bit more about how I found the experience I posted in another thread (see link below). I had the hysto and we are now waiting for Penny to find us a donor and hopefully will cycle in March 



LJyorkshire said:


> Becky - I see you're on the Serum thread. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions..would be glad to help. You will not regret "finding" Penny if you do go down that route ..hope DP's op goes well
> 
> Kuki - ouch on the bank balance...all worth it to keep LO safe though?
> 
> Justine ..am interested to see what happens with my AF after my hysto...were you on Cyclacur afterwards? Didn't know you were going to be on the Radio..how did that come about? Will definitely "listen back"
> 
> Hello everyone else...finding it hard to keep up TBH
> 
> LJ x


----------



## ~Lindz~

I also listened to you this morning Justine and huge congratulations for being remarkably eloquent, calm and restrained.  Some of the comments put forward by the woman from the HFEA were outrageous... Has she ever been to a fertility clinic I wonder?  As you know my local NHS clinic has carpets, potted plants and a huge fish tank in the middle of the room!  Also I would love to know where in the UK you can get IVF for £3.5K inclusive of meds, AH, etc!

Well done!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey kuki  are you ok  normally your on everyday and today your very very quiet.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hiya everyone, 

Lindz - I'd like to know where you can get a fully inclusive cycle for £3.5K as well!! Are you feeling any better?

LJ - hope all is ok for you after hysto - are you sore? I was and AF was v painful (had to go to bed with hottie water bottle). I had cyclacur and made it to day 12 before bleeding so didn't have to take a second course. But cycle is all over the place now (couldn't find LH surge and now AF is late, have done 2 x HPTs but both were -ve, so looks like all I can do now is wait for it to normalise....HMB seems to have similar cycle disturbance).

Becky - hi, shame you couldn't listen in, but you can catch up here!

HMB - sorry you can't go this month! Fingers x for TTC naturally!

Kuki - hope you are ok....

The story about IVF costs seems to be spinning, have been asked to do more on Friday on a local station. Trying to juggle work schedule or book time off so I can do it.

Have great evenings everyone!

Justine


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  You were fabulous!  Just heard Woman's Hour on iPlayer... the other ladies were living in cloud cuckoo land in terms of IVF tx... £3.5k for tx, and twin concerns over two embies being transferred... Oh I wish!  I'd now have spent just £24,500 and would have 14 children running around    Also probably a bit annoying that they just asked you direct, closed questions; like Lindz said, you were quite restrained!

Hope everyone else is OK... I've kept away from the boards pretty much the last 9 months or so (self preservation largely) but may pop back on for my next cycle, if you'll still have me   

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,

Justine,
You were so good.. I can not believe those people who were there.. It is a joke.. Specially Jullie.. Well if we have people like her in charge that will be the state of IVf in UK.. 
You kept it so calm. Wow I take my hat off to you.. I meant to listen to it yesterday but just manage to listen to it. Weldone you.. When is the local radio and where.. Would like to listen to that too.. 
Thank you for trying to set the record straight.. Wish we could all do more..

Jo,
Lovely to hear from you.. and we love to have you here.. 

Becky,
I had one of FF here with her little boy yesterday afternoon. Was wonderful to spend time with them. I was just very busy. And was a painful day with tummy and back.. Still trying to take a day at the time..
Wishing you lots of luck for DP's op on friday.. How is he feeling?

LJ,
Hope you are feeling a bit better now.. Just took mega care of you.. And get ready for Donor.. So very exciting. 

Jo8,
How is it going? When is the next scan?

I need to get on with tasks.. So much to do but not enough time.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Thanks girls

Jo11 -    Please come back,  the board's never been the same without you!!

There's more happening now as a result (poss even being interviewed for TV, yikes, even more scared of that), will let you know.

If anyone else is interested I answered infertility network's call for press help (via *******) - they seem to always be looking for people to help present infertility to outside world, let's go for it  and get our over 40s voice heard outside! 

J xxx


----------



## poppy40

Just popping onto say I listened on the i-player too and Justine you were fabulous!   I reckon should team up with Jo_11, you two would wipe the floor  

Kuki & Jo 8 - fantastic news on your scans  

Neema - welcome back hun 

Isobel - thanks for the PM sorry I havent had chance to reply. Thks for posting the Serum costs have passed them onto a few people 

Di - your parcel is on its way 

LJ - fab news you've been to see Penny - how was the hysto?

Sarah - will PM you when I get a sec, have sent some Mat clothes & baby boy stuff to Essex with my MIL 

Carole69 - I hear you might have some good news?  I saw your post on the Serum thread 

Has anyone heard how CD & her LO are doing? 

Sorry for no more persos, I'm struggling to keep up & LO is on my lap. I'm not too good at one handed typing yet! He's going to be filmed for some 'how to do' video clips eg swaddling etc for a nanny/kids sleeping help website so will be lovely to have them as a momento & will try & get some free advice from the lady who runs it  Slightly panicing about the not so tidy state of the house as will be filming here 

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## Diesy

Hello - A little happy story from the 'wonderful'  Daily Mail to keep us girlies in our prime feeling cheery about our egg quality.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2091336/Debbie-Hughes-Grandmother-whos-mum-53.html

I think she looks great!

/links


----------



## sofagirl

Sorry, me again. I've just seen this on another thread - a template letter to send to MP about NHS funding for tx. Planning to send it tomorrow. Copying it here for it here for others who may be interested in using it.

Well done, Justine. Let us know about Friday. You'll be fine! xx

Home Address
Address 1
Address 2
Address 3
Postcode

[Insert date]

[Name] [Surname] MP
House of Commons
London
SW1A 0AA

Dear Dr/Mr/Mrs/Miss/Ms [insert name of MP]

As one of your constituents, I am writing to you with grave concerns about the future of fertility services in my area.

It is my understanding that the new NHS commissioning arrangements will soon begin to take shape.

As you may or may not be aware, there currently exists a post-code lottery for couples seeking In-Vitro Fertilisation (IVF) treatment on the NHS. This is despite guidance issued by the National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE) calling on all Primary Care Trusts (PCTs) to provide 3 full cycles of IVF treatment to eligible couples. Furthermore, some PCTs impose strict eligibility criteria, such as age and weight restrictions, which further limit patient access to treatment. Indeed, this is the only example I can think of where an accepted medical intervention is routinely rationed. I strongly believe local level commissioning of fertility services would only serve to widen this post-code lottery, further entrenching inequalities in the health service.

[Below paragraph optional - please insert/delete as appropriate]

GPs are by definition very knowledgeable on a wide range of medical conditions. However, from my own personal experience, infertility is not one of them. Having attempted unsuccessfully to become pregnant naturally for [insert length of time prior to seeking medical guidance] I consulted with my GP, Dr [insert GP name] on [insert (approximate) data of first appointment]. I found [him/her] largely sympathetic but ultimately unhelpful. [He/She] did not appear to be knowledgeable on the subject of infertility and [please insert as much information as possible regarding your own personal experience. In particular please describe any delays or barriers to treatment you may have experienced]. Local commissioning may suit other clinical needs, but experiences such as mine demonstrate the lack of preparedness and willingness amongst GPs to take on this area of responsibility.

Ultimately, infertility is a medical condition. Patients with this condition deserve access to the medical treatment which can help treat them. The Health Secretary, Andrew Lansley has acknowledged this, and was quoted as saying the NHS has a responsibility to provide fertility services. Furthermore the Prime Minister has called on PCTs to adhere to the NICE guideline and provide 3 full cycles of IVF. If we are to, at the very least, protect the standard of service in place today, national commissioning is the only way forward.

I very much look forward to your reply. Thank you for taking the time to read through my concerns.

Kind regards,

{Signature}

[Insert name]


----------



## HMB

Diesy, she does look great, and very happy


----------



## Diesy

Gosh, yes and no where near 53.  I hope I look that good!  She kinda looked younger than her bf but I think that's got to do with her outlook too.  I thought it was a nice wee story to keep us going while we have a nervous breakdown about out eggs.    Or is that just me    It's an article I may read aloud to my ovaries later.


----------



## Tommi

Great article Diesy!


----------



## Kuki2010

Diesy,
What a great article. I love it.. 
I am not looking as good as now. I am 41.. She looks so fit.. 
Thank you for this.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
I am all for getting our voice heard out there so people know the facts what is happening in real terms no in paper.. 
Let us know if we can come along or do what ever.. 
I did all my treatments abroad. So I can give that dimension of things..
Please let us know future things.. I love to listen/watch you or support in anyway..
Love. Kukix


----------



## justineb

Diesy, I loved the article too! Amazing, she looked wonderful and baby was healthy probably without taking folic acid etc as she didn't know!

Soagirl, great letter - we all ought to send them!

Kuki - check the infertility network tweets, they may have something you can help with - I did see one asking for people who were expecting (but perhaps that might make you nervous!)

xxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Hi Justine

Listened to your radio show this morning...bet you were itching to respond when she accused women of delaying trying to conceive for too long due to "economic pressures"..trying to make us all sounds like we're too busy being "big shots in the city" to worry about babies til our 40th birthday...Grr! 

Diesy - thanks for the article - same odds as inning the lottery - wow!

AFM up until now have been quite calm about having a break before next treatment but now I know we are going in March time is just dragggging! Might set up a ticker to treatment date when I know exactly when that will be so I can see days being knocked off!

LJ x


----------



## LJyorkshire

PS

Thank you to Jo-11 who told me how to correctly post my link to hysto experience in Serum ..so here it is, hopefully right ths time!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276166.msg4845282#msg4845282

LJ x


----------



## justineb

IVF funding? Tell us!	
KarenVeness	
Posted: Thursday, January 26, 2012 5:07 PM	
Joined: 12/12/2011
Posts: 10


Hi everyone, I picked this up from infertility network post on *******

The BBC’s One Show would like to hear from any individual or couples who are seeking IVF treatment but are struggling to get it through the NHS because of funding changes. Any interested parties can contact Karen on [email protected]
or call 07968 049528.

J xxx


----------



## Caz

justineb said:


> IVF funding? Tell us!
> KarenVeness
> Posted: Thursday, January 26, 2012 5:07 PM
> Joined: 12/12/2011
> Posts: 10
> 
> Hi everyone, I picked this up from infertility network post on *******
> 
> The BBC's One Show would like to hear from any individual or couples who are seeking IVF treatment but are struggling to get it through the NHS because of funding changes. Any interested parties can contact Karen on [email protected]
> or call 07968 049528.
> 
> J xxx


They've already been in touch with us. you can contact the One Show directly here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280050.0



C~x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Becky,
Thinking of you two today.. I hope it all goes well.

All having treatments I hope you are all doing okay

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi there,

Just wondering what to expect when I hopefully start my injections a month from now. I would also be very grateful if someone could provide me all the right "lingo" for what's going to happen to me.

From my consultants appointment 2 weeks ago, it was discovered that my AMH was terribly low at 0.9. The news came back that the doctor was dismayed at this result & that normally he would tell the other patients he sees to give up or only carry on with DE. However, seeing as I had conceived naturally in the past (youngest DD is 15), he said it might be worth a "go". Doctor recommends that I start with a short, but high dose course of meds on day 2 of next months cycle, then scan to see if follicles are developing. If nothing favourable is happening then, his advice will be to give up.

What can I expect? Is this what is known as a short protocol? Does this seem the right way for my age & AMH? Are follicles aka eggs?

Sorry for so many questions, but I feel so dim right now - I know I should have asked more questions when I last spoke to his nurse, but my mind went blank with the AMH news.

I've no one close (apart from DH) to talk to about this so feeling quite scared & very alone. 

Grateful for any help  Thanks

Sweets x


----------



## BECKY7

Morning 

My DP in hospital this 7am and still waiting  poor guy thought when he turn up that it  which properly better for him but no he still waiting for surgery to see him  lol.
I knackered too as had to drop his off to the station at 5.30am.
Will get the news later hopefully as it 5 hour op pls pls pls let it work.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

becky thinking of you fx.

afm my dh going to see urology re tesa today he doesnt want to go , grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## HMB

Becky, hope that everything goes really well for your DH. xx


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Justine – DH and I listened to the discussion (we recorded it on Sky+). You were great! I think you did very well to keep your cool when dealing with people who obviously have no idea what they are talking about, just making general assumptions. I would suggest before embarking on any further discussions you ensure they have done adequate research to enable a proper discussion. Phew! That’s my rant done, you don’t even want to get into DHs rant! He was fuming! Especially over the 2 vs 1 embie!!! Well done! 

Poppy – parcel arrived, thanks sweetie. We’ll be using next time (if needed). Love the idea of LO being filmed. You can use it for blackmail when he’s older. LOL  

Becky – good luck to you and DH, hope all goes well.  

LJ – it’s frustrating to have to move TX but you will get there. A ticker sounds a good idea, at least you can see things getting nearer.

Jo-11 – would be great to have you back as a regular. Fully understand your reasons for staying away.

Neema – thanks hun. How are things with you?

Tommi – not been watching ‘Call the midwife’ but if you want a fab read, ’12 babies on a bike’ is great. I think it’s similar to the TV programme. Did anyone see ‘The Baby Bunch’ it was so lovely.

Hi to everyone else and welcome newbies, always great to have you along.

AFM – thanks for all the good luck wishes. Nothing to report as yet, got at least another week to go before I can test. We’re away the beginning of week my AF is due (terrible planning!) so it’ll be either a celebration or a drowning of sorrows and planning next step.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## sofagirl

Justine, brilliantly well done again this morning on BBC Hereford & Worcester.  You were, again, amazing.  (And you’ve just been quoted on the 12 o’clock news!!)  A huge thank you for being so brave in talking on behalf of us all – must be such a tough thing to do, despite how easy you make it seem.  Hugs xx

Ladies, may I join you?  I’ve been reluctant to ask because we’re not currently cycling (waiting for a number of test results to come back and appointments to come through), and I’ve only had one tx cycle … with so little experience I’m not sure how helpful I can be to those of you going through your treatments etc. at the moment.  But I currently feel a bit homeless on FF and because of my age think this is probably where I belong, so would love to join in occasionally … Perhaps I could offer some moral support to you all from the sidelines here and there??

In the meantime, many, many congratulations to all the pregnant ladies among you, and of course to those who’ve already met their LOs!  So thrilled for you.  To everyone else:  very, very good luck for 2012.  You’ve all been such an inspiration to me over the past 6 months, and I’m hugely grateful.  Thank you.

Becky, really, really good luck to you and DH today.  Thinking of you.

SG x


----------



## sofagirl

BTW, if you missed it, do all listen to Justine again if you get the chance – BBC Hereford and Worcester Radio; Tony Fisher show (presumably it’s available via iPlayer?) – she was on about 10.20 a.m.  He did a fab job at covering all the issues (Tommi: much better than JM!  Dyellowcar, I think you & DH will be fuming less at this one!) – but for those unable to listen, here’s a brief synopsis of some of what was covered:

i.	£30k on treatment so far, and yet still not actually had the full NICE recommendation of 3 fresh cycles (just 2 fresh and 1 FET)
ii.	£10k of the £30k spent on investigations not treatment e.g. lap & dye £3k; 2 x hystos…
iii.	In approx third of infertility cases male factor is an issue
iv.	NHS clinics charge more for their services than top London private ones
v.	It is not a lifestyle choice for most women to leave it til their late 30s or beyond to have children – that ill-health or other life events often prevent them TTC sooner
vi.	The cut-off limit of 39 for NHS funding eligibility means that often it excludes women younger than that from being referred for NHS funding
vii.	In any event an age limit should be flexible, and looked at on a case-by-case basis
viii.	In some areas of the country you have to be 1 year out of IVF treatment before local authorities are prepared to begin the adoption approval process
ix.	David Cameron has promised to look at reducing the length of time the adoption approval process takes and he should do so....

And that Justine looks 23 not 43!  Well done again.  You really are a complete natural.  xx


----------



## BECKY7

My DP has been to ULC hospital this 7am for his op and now they bloodly cancel  aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  I am flipping so angry as it been bloodly 3 year  oh I could so screammmmmmmmmmm.
Becky xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
I am so very sorry. What is the reason for their cancelation?
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  Well done for your latest radio show... can I have your autograph?? 

Sofagirl:  Welcome, and I can indeed confirm that Justine looks 23 and not 43 

Sweets_D:  Welcome... your follicles are what grow and hopefully they will contain an egg (unusually sometimes they're empty and even more unusually sometimes contain two eggs).  You'll have a baseline scan anyway to see what your 'antral follicle count' (AFC) is (should be what's there to hopefully start growing).  AMH is not the be all and end all, and it should NOT be looked at in isolation.  What's your FSH and E2, and indeed your AFC if you've had that looked at before?  

Becky:  Sorry to hear of cancellation; can you scream at them and make them rearrange pronto?

Di:  I truly hope it is a natural BFP (last of the ILP now?)... your mattress is howling that you and DH put in the effort this month  so fingers crossed!  How're those puppies cooking??

LJ:  Hope you're all recovered after your Serum trip; naughty you for DTD when told not to by Penny, tsk, tsk!

Kuki:  So pleased that everything's progressing well thus far, although a bit sad at how much richer Gargoyle is!

Alexine:  Are you going another cycle then?  Just frosties, or might you be tempted to pop a fresh or two in there??  How's the lovely M?

Poppy:  Hello love; how's the one handed typing practice going??

And hi to everyone else; Sarah, Lindz, Reb, Neema, Jo8 et al.

AFM, off to Serum on Monday for a fleeting visit; hysto on Tuesday morning, then back in the evening.  Half excited, half apprehensive; will see what it brings!  It will be shaping our next cycle either way (hopefully set for March).

Jo
x


----------



## BECKY7

I wasn't there only my DP as he was suppose to stay over night  and if only I knew that was going to happen I would have been there and scream and won't leave till they put him in but my DP said they can't give him any explanation and that we would get a call next week to re book it  if they say couple month I will go up there etc but if it few week then I would be ok with that and I think I will go with him next time  oh I am so so mad  I don't know what to do now.
Becky xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi - Glad you all enjoyed the article, just goes to show.  Someone should do her AMH, would be interesting to know.  

Sweets - sorry to hear about your AMH result.  I'll confuse you further because I'm not up on my protocols for IVF, but flare is usually a popular one for older women.

Becky - how frustrating!

Re funding - don't get me started!  NHS wouldn't even do my myomectomy (cause I'm a single girl).  

Me - I'm wondering if I should bank some embryos to use later when I have a new job and will get some mat pay - sigh.  

Diesy


----------



## jo_11

Sweets:  So as not to confuse, the 'short' and 'flare' protocol are basically the same... both hook into your normal AF cycles (between days 1-3) and you start stims at that time.  Short can use agonist/antagonist on LH production; flare uses antagonist (e.g. Cetrotide or Orgalutran)... the 'flare' allows your LH to whoosh up a bit before being suppressed again.

Diesy:  Could be worth banking embies although bear in mind the freezing process (vitrification superior to slow freezing), and the fact that FET has much lower success rates, if they defrost.


----------



## rachel1972

becky  my heart goes out to you when we were going through the investigating stage my dh was booked in for surgery at local hospital and the consultant cancelled it after my dh was admitted  and i took years before we found out it was CF causing the problem which was actually after the surgery at UCL, was it just lack of slots?


----------



## ivyf

HI all and thanks for the welcome. I wonder if any of you with your wealth of experience can help. I'm on 2ww and day 11 after ec so 9dp2dt and exactly the same thing has happened as my last failed cycle, between going to bed last night and getting up this am it feels different, just like the hormone drop before af, my boobs have deflated (ok as 32aa they don't look any diff but they feel it!), the tiredness has gone and I can feel af  wants to start. I'm certain the cycle has failed again. Thing is I have a 26 day cycle so 11days after ec is like 11 days after ovulating naturally so this would be day 25 and exactly how I always feel before af on day 26. I thought the ivf drugs overruled your natural cycle but it seems my hormone levels are still doing their own thing. Is this just because implantation hasn't happened or could this natural drop be affecting a potential pregnancy? If that made any sense and you've read to the end thank you!


----------



## dyellowcar

Becky - so very sorry after all this waiting. I bet you're so angry and upset, these are the things we have no control of! FX they get him booked in again soon. I'd be phoning the consultant if it were me and getting pushed up the list.

Jo-11 - the mattress has survived - just! The puppies are cooking nicely too. 

Just to clarify with everyone else who may read this, so they don't think I'd have surgery to enhance anything, my Indy is having puppies again at the end of Feb. Oh if getting PG was as easy for us gals!

xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies  thank you  we just gonna keep ringing them everyday and my partner is gonna write a complaint letter etc  and they couldn't give him any answer and he said they were gonna get security as he was gonna punch the guy as he said h was talking rubbish saying they were suppose to write u a letter etc which they didn't otherwise why make him wait for 6 hour as he said he heard someone said there were no more bed for any of us as they were about 9 people waiting since 7am  Ooooooohhhh really thought luck were gonna be on our side for a change.
Rachel  so your DH has the same problem then and what did he have in the end and did it work for him.

We are not giving up  well I am not anyway lol and if he has to go back to waiting list which my DP will fight for that then I will go to penny  which DP not happy and he doesn't want to folk out more money for it  but I did tell him I will go alone to make it cheaper  so can't really plan anything till we know next week if we ever get hold on them.
Our weekend gonna be ruin now .
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Becky so sorry to hear what's happened. That's just awful! To make a formal complaint about NHS there are forms on the Citizens Advice website I think, they will take that more seriously than a letter. If I were you I would bill them for travel expenses etc!

Di - hi, thanks for listening to WH, I seem to have found my campaigning voice more as the week has gone on, great news that more puppies on the way!  Glad mattress has survived ok

Ivyf - welcome to the thread!

Jo, I don't really look 23! But thanks for flattering me! Too many grey hairs for that. All fingers crossed for your hysto and consult with Penny

Sofagirl, thanks for summary, really useful as I have forgotten what I said!

Diesy - I had 4 frosties (2 survived thaw, 2 didn't make it!)

Caz thanks for link re One Show.

Hi to Kuki, Rachel, LJ, Neema, HMB, Isobel, Hope x3, Poppy  (and lovely Harry), Sarah E, Lindz, CD, Kizzy, Alexine, Tommi, Sweets, Little B and everyone else

I did an interview for One Show as well, it may air tonight @7pm, maybe on Monday (not sure). I am worried it may be cheesy. Hopefully not! Still no AF for me, it's now day 33 (about the latest my cycle has been for eons). I will test again tomorrow, been thinking about it all the time, been awake since 03.50 wondering, hoping, dreaming that just maybe I am pg............scared to test really incase -ve again, also don't want to waste more tests (that will then be 3) but it probably will be -ve, need to get a grip, a firm grip on my imaginings
J XX


----------



## rachel1972

Hi Becky UCL retrieved and froze his sperm and we had our son in 2007.  Did you use donnor sperm for you other cycles?  Sadly my Dh didnt store the rest of it hence having to go thru another tesa.


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that fanastic to have a son  and no we didn't use donor sperm just my DP sperm with retrieved but this op is to unblock it which is a major problem why we couldn't get pregnant cos of blockage  so really needed to unblock it for us to try natrual instead of ICSI as there is nothing wrong with his sperm  So gonna wait till Monday to find out more  and this really had got to be better news this time.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Justine  your not on tonight so will recorded for Monday  exciting lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## rachel1972

good luck for monday Becky did he have to travel a long way?


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you rachel and no only an hour by train  but still it be 3 year of waiting for his op on NHS  aghhhhhhhhh.
Cant sleep now  too angry lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## alexine

*Becky* how frustrating for you and your DH.  I hope you get some answers soon...having to wait that long and then be cancelled is enough to do your head in.  

*Justine* how can I find your original interview on the iplayer? Would you mind telling me what date and show...I would love to hear it!
*
Jo * Hi Jo!  Good luck with Penny next week!!    
*
Diesy* I'm shooting up just now in hopes of freezing some embies. Like Jo said the success rates are lower than fresh, but it's all I can do right now. If I'm lucky something will be there to freeze.  I noticed in your signature that your AMH is really good....maybe it is worth exploring banking some. 

*Kuki* How are you doing?  Do you have another scan on Monday?

Hello to Rachel, Hope x3, Kizzy, Ivyf, Poppy, Tomi, Sweets, Littleb, Cordoba , HMB, Lindz, dyellowcar, and everyone else i might have missed. 

Hang in there ladies!    

xxA


----------



## rachel1972

Oh Becky I really feel for you I got married in 2002 and after a year and half he had is sperm tested and it was 2006 when he went to UCL after so much messing about at Broomfield hospital and files lost and i cant remember the rest , life was completly in limbo.  And then he insisted on going for treatment with nhs and then i had  genetic tests and then the clinic wouldnt accept them that was a real blow and we broke up and then finally had baby oct 2007, 5yrs after getting married and i know their are people who will never get there but when you know you are in working order it does make it different.  Get angry if you need too and then get busy. lots of love and light.Rx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I have a feeling that I am gonna start having my period later and go to do hidden c and the post office closed at 12pm what do I do for stamps so do I put any stamps in it  aghhhh or I can wait till Monday if I have any bleed left lol.
Thank you ladies.
Becky7 xx


----------



## agate

becky: answered on your other post.  A x


----------



## jo8

Becky - sorry the op got cancelled  - hope you don't have to wait too long until it is rescheduled

Ivyf - hope AF stays away - the cramps could be a good sign or a bad sign so difficult to answer. The drugs do override your natural cycle but they also give you AF symtoms too  

Sofagirl &Sweets - welcome

Jo_11 - good to see you back  

LJ - just read your link - sounds like you've had a great experience at Serum and at least now you have a way forward that you can be very hopeful about - March will come round really quickly

Neema - nice to see you - whats happening with you - are you still basting?

Poppy - lovely to see you - amazed you've had the time to get on and do such a long post

Di - hope it turns out to be a celebration away - are you going anywhere nice? 

Justine - wow -TV now too - I'm out on Mon so hopefully it will be on iplayer

Kuki - really pleased its all going well - are you able to feel a bit more relaxed now. Next scan is 11.30 today - not as nervous as last time

Moo - its quite exhausting isn't it - how are you doing?

Lindz - are you starting to feel any better now? Hope the sickness is starting to diminish at bit

Sarah - how are things at home - is DH starting to behave himself better now?

Alexine - how's the stimming going - have you had a scan yet?

Isobel -lovely to see you yesterday - will try to do the CD tomorrow & will let you know if it works

AFM - sorry haven't had chance to get on this week - out every other night and nights at home neede to get to bed early to catch up on sleep. Had a bit of scare yesterday and had to go to GP as reacted badly to clexane injection - swelling on my stomach, all red and itchy but docs were brilliant - phoned up and gave me appointment within couple of hours. Still really sore today but swelling going down so for any ladies on clexane this can happen!

Have a good weekend
Jo8 x


----------



## HMB

Regarding post hysto op, I wanted to let you know what is happening with me. Can't remember who else this concerns besides Justine  . Anyway, my op at the American Hosp of Paris was Jan 3. I had to take estrogen for 10 days and anti-inflammatory drugs for 6 days. I had some bleeding the first few days and then a vinegar discharge for a few days. After that everything normal. My cycle was unusually long, it lasted for about 35 days. My AF was very light. Couldn't do iui due to light AF. I am doing ov tests now for an au natural cycle.


----------



## Diesy

*Jo, Justineb, Alexine* - thanks.  Wondering about the survival rate of frosties, not really ideal, wanna go ahead with fresh. Wishing life was a bit less  could use a break! My other option is to set a date, 3 months hence and if a job hasn't materialised, anywhere in the UK, go ahead on benefits. Only have enough for one shot at ivf and it's dwindling.

*Alexine* - good luck with the frostie making, your lil poppet is gorgeous. Who would have thought how things would have changed in 18 months.

*Tommi* - looking forward to you Feb 'go', that'll cheer me up no end!

*HMB* - fingers crossed for you. Say hello to Paris for me, I miss it, used to live near Versailles.

*Everyone else* - hope you are having a chilled weekend!

Diesy xx


----------



## alexine

*Diesy* if you have only one shot I would go ahead with fresh. With your AMH you might end up with some frosties too!  3 months is a good time frame to make a plan....and also for getting your body in shape (vits etc) before tx. Sending you lots of     

xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning dear friends,

Jo8,
How was yesterday scan? My next one is on thursday nite. Wanted DH to see Toddy. Unfortunately I feel very unwell I am sure it is meds not Toddy making me feel. So still very very worried about things are not going well. I hope I can get to 14-16 weeks and relax about it.

Becky,
Is there anyway you could get it privately? So you don't lose any more time.

Alexine,
How is the treatment going? Enjoying UK?

Diesy,
Just go for fresh cycle.. 3 months a great time of frame to get it all done.

HMB,
How many days to IUI?

Moo,
How are you doing? Enjoying it?

Justine,
I am going to watch on monday.. Can not wait.. 

Jo-11,
Wishing you lots of luck for Serum!     Still read your diary every day..


I am still taking a day at the time. Tummy still feels weird and painful. I don't know if I feel well ever with this pregnancy. I may be after stoping most of the meds not sure when or if that will happen. I am so not looking forward to tapering off the steriods. I am sure it is going to much up my system even more.

Hope you all are having a great sunday!!!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki sorry to hear you have a bad stomach, prob the drugs making you ill, I stopped my steroids very gradually, half every 4 days, I was on 15mg, worked though no withdrawl headaches, good luck for scan on thurs, stay positive hon, will that little one on, I tell mine every day to keep growing and stay with his mum, sending    , big hugs 

Becky so sorry hon, you must be furious , so rubbish of them to cancel at the last min hope they reschedule very soon, good luck at gathering the blood for hidden C, was a horrible thing to do , try to stay calm hon, you will both get,there, 2012 is going to be the year you become a mum  

Rachel did you manage to get your dh to do his tests  

Jo8, hope the nausea is lifting, I found eating the only cure for feeling sick, they say, porridge and bananas are good for stopping it in the morning, worked for me  

Justine congrats on your radio debate, look forward to the 1 show on mon, well done hon  

Kizzy hi hon, nearly Mollies 1st Birthday, cant wait to see her lovely birthday photos, hope you are all well  

DI, good luck for test day, wishing you all the very best, aww pups how lovely, hope its a double mums to be     

JO11, good luck for tues, hope Penny sorts you out ready for the next tx, all the very best     

LJ, congrats on your hysto op, glad all went well, good luck for March, another Serum baby, Penny is just fab, such a shame we all never heard of her years ago, we would all be on our second by now  

Carol congrats hon  , another of Penny's miracles, well don hon, see you soon  

Poppy, thanks hon, that will be lovely, how are you and Harry doing  

Lindz, hi hon, hope you have managed to get through today without being sick, big hug my friend, thinking of you  

CD, hello stranger how are you and your son, we need pics, hope you are both happy and well , lots of love    

Isobel, lol, your post, men are sure strange, well most of the ones I know are anyway,  

HMB, Good luck with trying natrually    

Hi to NEEMA,ALEXINE,GLADYS,MOO,LITTLEB, SOFA GIRL,TOMI,DIESY, IVY  

hI ladies, DH is still annoying me,  thanks for all your well wishes regarding the pig  ,wish I could win the lottery and live on my own, still incredibly happy and lucky to be where I am though, I know noone is truly happy, so 80% is pretty fantastic I suppose, 
Happy sunday eveing to you all


----------



## Gladys07

Ladies, sorry for been awol again .xxxx Wil catch up properly on a computer so I can truly digest all your news and do proper personals.

Keep well and speak soon.

Lots of love

Dxx


----------



## Sweets_D

Thanks Jo_11 & Diesy for your replies 

*Jo_11* you asked what's my FSH, E2 & AFC were... as far as I know, I don't think I've had these tested. Just wondering if my consultant seems to be going through _some_ motions of giving me some treatment, but that he doesn't feel it's really worth the try. Just got my doubts as basically they've passed me onto another hospital where apparently they will answer any questions I may have. DH will be having his SA done on Wednesday there, so hopefully I can try to badger someone there for some answers.

Can I ask what _"agonist/antagonist on LH production; flare uses antagonist (e.g. Cetrotide or Orgalutran)... the 'flare' allows your LH to whoosh up a bit before being suppressed again"_ means?

Do you think I should be more informed about what's going to happen? Just feel so much in the dark & seem to have gained more information from this site than the people who are just sending me invoices left, right & centre. 

What I have decided though from my initial "this is our one and only shot", is that if I don't respond to whatever they're going to give me to see if my follicles grow, then I must go & seek another opinion.

Thank you for your help, I really do appreciate anything you can offer

Sweets_D x


----------



## Kuki2010

Sarah,
I am on 40mg a day. Not sure how I will do it yet. Not looking forward to it. I think I will do 5mg less every 3rd day.. All depends on the blood results.

Di,
Oh my god you are so near!.. So exciting.. You are ready?

AfM, I have my NHS consultant meeting for wednesday. I really can not believe how quickly this is happening. I am really looking forward to find out if I can rely on NHS at all with this baby? With DD it was the worse experience ever.. Everytime I went there I cried my eyes out.. I shall be ready for the meeting and have my answers and more ready for them all. 

Wishing you all a great week!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Sweets,
Have a read below. Well study more like. It took me a week to do so..You will learn so much from it. and questions you can ask Agate. She is our guru!!! I don't know how I do without her. She is one amazing lady..

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

Jo is in Athens. I don't think she can answer quickly.. But above should help..

Get all the info you need and have your questions ready and don't ever take what it is offered. Always question what they are offering.. But of course know your stuff..

Wishing you ltos of luck...

Kukixx


----------



## agate

hi kuki:  thanks for the confidence you have in me (!) yes - we're both in athens.  meeting up in a bit.

sweets d:  there is a bit about protocols in my faq - its under I for IVF.

but basically, in all IVF, you inject FSH (hormone) to try to force multiple follicles grow - so the 'art' is in how much FSH to push through your system and how much LH hormone to allow naturally or to inject - LH influences follicle growth too but in a different way.  Different protocols are used to try to get different effects - based on your doc's best guess of what you need.  It is a foreign language but its not rocket science and reading a little bit more might help you feel a bit more like its YOUR ivf and not just the doc's?

basically: 
long protocols (agonist - a type of drug that down-regulates your hormones)) stop your own LH and FSH completely - so you only have what you inject
short protocols (usually antagonist but sometimes agonist) allow some of your own LH and FSH to influence the cycle before they are suppressed by the meds. 

best of luck

A x


----------



## Sweets_D

Thank you so much Kuki & Agate 

Wow Agate, certainly got a lot to plough through there - but it's already answering some questions, so brilliant & thank you for all the effort it must have taken to put that together!

Thank you, thank you, thank you

Sweets xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Agate,
Always.. Totally.. Sending you lots and lots of     . 
Hope you two are enjoying Athens. Probably it is very cold at the mo in there.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Good luck Agate!

Hang in there Kuki, you are almost there  

I am doing a consultation with Peny tonight by phone.


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
Thank you so much.. How are you? any news on IUI?
Good luck with the phone call. I am sure it will be great.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Jo11 and Agate, goodluck @ Serum! 

Jo11 am thinking you might have DVD now and a clear view on way forward! Hope you didn't get a scary 'bits' bit at beginning of dvd like I did! Will check your diary in a min, have misplaced mobile - so can't text at mo

HMB, how did consult go?

Kuki- I had to wean of steroids in 2.5mg & 1mg  doses last year as when I reduced by 5mg doses I got withdrawal problems (see your GP about it, I was on them for about 5 months with pregnancy/cycling and allergies) coming off was hard.......... nothing on One show - not sure when or whether they are gonna air it!

Love to all

Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
I am so worried about this. I am already feelng so unwell with my tummy pains.. Top and bottom. 
I so want to be off them as soon as possible. But got to be done properly. Dr. Gorgy says 5mg a day.. 
I just send him set of questions see when I get the answers.
I will keep looking out for you in one show.. 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki - I was ok til i got under 10 mg/day - then I got pains everywhere, and headaches and I was just so tired I began to worry I was getting chronic fatigue syndrome (I was brewing shingles too so that didn't help). I had seen one Dr who told me to come down in 5mg doses, i did this - but was really struggling under 10mg, so I went to GP, who listened when I said I felt I was having withdrawal and prescribed me lots of 2,5mg tabs and 1mg tabs and told me to come down more slowly.  I went from 10 to 8.5 (basically 5+2.5+1mg), then to 7.5 then to 6 then to 5, then to 3.5 then to 2.5 then to 2 then to 1 and I stayed sometimes at that level for a week before dropping it, to let my body get used to it.  In the end I also did alternate days once i had got dose down to 1mg (took me over 2 months to get off completely) as the  first time i tried it was so bad I started taking them again. I think if you are pg you need to do it with advice from GP as well as you don't want to go into a withdrawal crisis and for that to cause problems with baby. Withdrawal crisis is dangerous and it can happen as basically your body stops making your own cortisol when you have taken steroids for longer than 2 weeks, so you have to see if it can make it again, but to have no cortisol is really risky and a medical emergency (addisonian crisis, your bp goes v low with this). I know Isobel also had a hard time stopping them too.  I had to really rest and take care of myself to cope with stopping them - I eventually managed it when I was on holiday (i.e. doing nothing other than lying in the sun), so it is a real challenge,  anyway wishing you luck hun, if I can help at all let me know Justine xxx


----------



## HMB

Hi all  

Kuki, I want to do the iui as soon as my next cycle starts, around mid February  

Justine, cons went great. Peny is very informative!

Peny wants me to do the period blood  test for all possible uterine infections. I had done antibiotics for uetherplasma (sp?) someting 2 years ago and tests back back totally clean but she saw red dots in the uterus in photos i sent from my Jan hysto op and is concerned that while the vagina maybe be totally ok there may be infection still in the uterus which means immune probs there too. So I will do the test. Since I don't have much time left to TTC because I am using my own eggs, she wants to eliminated all other things and also provide the 'full support'. By full support she means many meds (besides vitamins, I already take those) to take during a cycle that she will determine after i get the test results back. I am not as familiar with all of that but I have a few write ups about that stuff, also I know you all know it all very well. For example, she told me to take baby asperin. I will go look up WHEN during the cycle you are supposed to take it, and start now. She says that stimms should not be used at all, as they could dammage my eggs etc. Sounds right to me. Her recommendation is natural IVF. It would be slightly better than iui in that it would address my issues more as DP's guys are  great  . She is not recommending another hysto or anything, my op was good and took care of the naughty polyp and mucus  . She definitely emphasized time and not waiting as well as 'nature knows better'.


----------



## justineb

HMB, Penny must want you to do hidden C - that's what i found out I had last Oct,  she says is to blame for all our IVF failures and MCs and immune issues (I had red spots too). If it's positive you need a long course of ABs. She's also recommended natural IVF or mild stimms for us (she prefers that for us oldies), my AF was very late as well  after hysto (8 days late), I just hope I can find LH surge this month and we can try properly! have you got time to do hidden c menstrual blood test this month?

Justine xxx


----------



## agate

penny's got a new test that tests for 7 bugs in menstrual blood in one go - not just the hidden C.

sounds v useful, particularly where there are signs of infection e.g,. endometritis (thin, strawberry like uterine lining) but no easily identifiable bug.

A x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine. How long is thé long course of ABs? 2 weeks?

Yes Agate she Will be doing thé test  for me on all thé infections including hidden c. Since i had one bug (i think uthereplasma thing) 2-3 yaers ago, she is most concerned about thé same one, being hidden in utérus while having been eliminated by ABs in vagina already.

Time to go back and reread about all thé 'support meds'


----------



## yazz

Hi ladies
Can I join you all, not officially 40 yet but will be in 3 weeks   , we are now embarking on Ivf no: 4, due for ec week commencing 19th march seems such a long way away, but have been on this roller coaster for a long time now, 


Yazz xx


----------



## agate

hmb: i've got a section on the meds in my serum thread in case it helps you


----------



## Kuki2010

Justine,
Thank you hun. Today I have a meeting with NHS consultant who is suppose to take of me and the baby. But lets see.. I will ask him about all my worry and concerns.. 
I have met a lady last time at Dr. Gorgy's. She was told in her last pregnancy to carry on with steriods till the end of her pregnancy which she did. I so hope not.. I want to take less meds full stop.. Sick of them.. I have been on pred since 27th of november so not that long.. But my body is totaly got used to them. I don't get the sweats anymore or the hyper feeling anymore.

Stressed about the meeting. I know it is stupid.. I hope it will be okay.. Lets wait and see.. Secretly hoping that they will do a scan so I can see Toddy but if not I will see it tomorrow nite.. I hope it is still okay.. This whole thing is just a nightmare.. never ending.. Roll on next 7 months.. I just wished away last 4 years of my life.. I hate it.. Realy hate it.. I hope one day it will be normallyty.. One day.. 

Okay rant is over.. Sorry ladies.. 

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixxx


----------



## ivyf

Ladies I'm learning a heck of a lot from you all, thanks. I'm following the Serum talk closely as we have to decide where to go privately after we use our last free fet, hopefully soon. Its brilliant to read of success eventually, you are an inspiring bunch and I've learnt to never say never! Have any of you had PGD? We have lots of eggs and fertilised embryos but they all seem to be crap, I asked out cons last failed cycle but he said its so unproven its better to just put more back in and save the money for further cycles. But we had a lot to choose from both cycles and either they chose the wrong ones or they're all abnormal, in which case it would be better to find out. 

Yazz hello, me too, another  couple of weeks, not looking forward to my 40th celebrations. Good luck with no4.  I just got bfn from no2 this morning but I knew from last Fri so had time to get used to the idea, I think poor dh was still holding out hope though, I poas at 6am when he got up for work, went back to bed and left him to check it, poor thing, think I need to say sorry this eve. 
Just phoned clinic and managed to get follow up this week - who says nhs is rubbish. We have 3 frosties so will ask for fet as our last free go but not holding out much hope. 

Off for a v long walk with my four legged babies.


----------



## HMB

Good morning ladies  

I want to apologize for my rambling/incoherent message yesterday, DP walked in, so I rushed through it. Also the second message I wrote was from my iphone, so it has funny accents (French phone  ). Sorry!!

Agate, I def had your thread in mind, to check out the various "support meds" and see about the baby asperin. thanks  

I also had copied a post by, I think, 'angelbumps' a few months ago that had a lot on stuff to take and when. Peny was not specific really about what she will recommend that I take and I honestly couldn't understand a couple of the words she gave as examples. I did pick up on the baby asperin and so we talked about it. I can/should take it now according to her, so I will. I hadn't taken it before because I read that it depends on the woman and her lining etc. If she doesn't need it, it would be bad. Now I have been told that it would be good forme, I will go for it.  ...I am def a little afraid of taking steroids, if that is recommended  .


----------



## neema

Just a quick note to say hi to all....i will try and catch up with the thread over the weekend.

Jo8 - Thanks hun and glad that all is going well and yes i am back to basting again and i am 12dpo today....not feeling positive this month though 


Di- How are feeling hun....fx for you?

Poppy - Thanks hun and how is the little one doing?

Hi to all the everyone else and Yazz welcome and i am sure you will get alot help and advice from the ladies on this thread they are lovely.


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

It's good to get back into the Over 40s chatter   

Agate:  Lovely to meet up with you and BB in Athens; I think my DH did quite a good job of babysitting so we could do some chatting!  

Yazz and ivyf:  Hello and welcome you youngsters   Ivyf, re PGD this is something we've thought about in the past but ended up not doing due to cost/benefit ratio... It's a personal decision but we came to the conclusion that we're both normal (ish!), have normal karyotypes and nothing in the family lines, so decided not to... chances are as you get to 40+ about 90% of the embies won't make it anyway (on average, so they say), so I think of it as a bit of a numbers game in some respects.

HMB:  As Justine says, the red spots on your hysto 'may' be indicative of Hidden C infection, so I think it's great you're getting the 7-in-1 new test.  AB tx is 5 weeks, for you and DH    I've just had my Serum hysto and no red spots, and tested negative for Hidden C (not sure this is indicative of anything much, but interesting that I didn't have the spots).  Re the steroids; if she does recommend, Penny would only recommend low dose as she's not a fan of higher doses unless you have autoimmune conditions(?).  She's recommending 5mg for me pre tx and 10mg if we go the stim route; all v low doses.  Not to be scared of.  

Diesy:  I agree with Alexine; I'd wait the 3 months and go fresh with  for some frosties as well.  Perhaps ask your clinic for stats for fresh vs frozen though in your age group... it may help you make a decision.

Kuki:  Athens is FREEZING at the mo.  I knew it wouldn't be beach weather (luckily I packed more than a bikini  ), but my lord, it is cold and so windy which just amplifies the cold.  Snowing yesterday!  Hope you sort your weaning-off-steroids dilemma... kind of a nice position to be in, in some ways (i.e. at least Toddy's here!).  

Sarahessex:  What's the score with DH being an idiot (just being nosey  ).

Gladys:  Just seen your sig; wow you're nearly cooked... not long to go; bet you can't wait to meet your DS!

Sweets:  I see the ladies have provided you more info on what's what with your cycle... I agree with Agate that you may want to feel you're involved with the cycle rather than just following orders.  Which clinic are you at though?  It seems a bit weird sending you from one place to another... make sure you've made the 'right' decision re clinics if you've just got one shot, e.g. have you seen their success rates and how they compare to other clinics?

Justine:  Hello love   The DVD, thankfully, did not include a guest appearance from my lady garden in the opening credits   I'm going to try and post a link on FF if I can work out how to do it.  I'll give you a call later.

Jo8:  Thinking of you   

 Alexine, Poppy, Di, Lindz, CD and everyone else.

AFM, expected to come back from Athens with 'the plan' that I'd been discussing with Penny for the last two months or so confirmed, but as always in the IVF world plans can change.  Currently thinking through the options, and will be back when I have more semblance to my thinking (rather than waffle like a nutter).

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - sounds intriguing - what did the hysto uncover?  Had to laugh at the LG bit, justine kept that one quiet! How are the mushrooms going?

Justine - have they shown you piece on the one show yet, worried I have missed it.  H is struggling with reflux & colic now & meds are giving him constipation poor mite. Any advice gratefully received! X

Ivyf - ive got some info sheets on array CGH which is similar. Pm me yr email address if you want me to send them to you.

Gladys - wow not long to go!

Kuki - how did it go today?

Agate - good luck with yr tx & thks for the amazing serum info thread. Hv been sending it to lots of people!

Di - how are things?

Sarah - how are u feeling? Will try and send u MIL details next week x

Lindz - what a nightmare you're having you poor thing? Are u feeling any better? X

Jo8 - how are u feeling? Any symptoms?

Neema - good luck for otd hun x

Becky - so sorry DH's op got canx hope they can do it v soon

Hello to all the newbies & love to everyone. Got to get the little monkeys in the bath xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello all,

Now today went with some great positives and negatives.

I like the consultant he knows what he is doing. Very competent and know a lot about IVF etc.. I am so happy about this.

I am delighted to see Toddy healthy and well. Beating away..

But sugar in the wee. Dr thinks steriods causing the diabities? Never heard this one. They did a test on my good arm. Still very veyr bruzied from MD blood tests. 

The worse one is my white cells are odd shapes. And Dr seems to be very worried about this. I don't have a clue about this at all till Google it and got very very scared. Any of you had this ever?

I have not felt well in last a few weeks and my tummy pain is just awful. Dr. Thinks it is not meds or the baby. He think it is something else.. What ? Not sure. .He wants to see me in next week. 

I fed everybody and now will wash DD and get her to bed. So I can go to bed.. Exhausted. Tomorrow morning will do personals.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Kuki    steroids can cause diabetes, i have heard of this before with someone I know who has rheumatoid arthritis.  I think it often goes away when you stop the steroids

Do you think white cells have been affected by the other meds (neuprogen? or whatever it was?), I think infections can also cause this sometimes. Have you had an upset tummy?

Hope the sugar goes away from you urine, I guess they will do your blood glucose etc.

Thinking of you, Justine xxx


----------



## yazz

Hiya ladies


Thank you for the lovely welcome I'm not new to this Ivf nightmare but always have questions, concerns and worries every cycle so I hope you don't mind me bending your ears now and again or everyday....
It's comforting talking too people in this situation but I wish none of us are   .


This is my very last attempt due to funds, only one NHS cycle down here, I'm very lucky this time that my stepdad has paid for my hospital fees, we had a massive paycut at work last April, my dh and I work for the same company also, so both affected so could not possibly afford our 4th cycle.
Im excited and frightened about it the dreaded waiting game and not just the 2ww, the whole thing but if I get what we both so dearly want it will be worth the long long wait and trauma along the way...


Yazz xxx


----------



## Little B

take me off of the PUPO list, it has been Proven Otherwise.

Sigh.

And had a nice big fight last night with DH about how much longer this will all be going on.

So not in the greatest of moods.

Welcome to the "youngsters" (love that), what I wouldn't give to have 40 year old ovaries.


Bee


----------



## jo8

Some sad news from me - went from scan on Sat and sadly no heartbeat this time and the baby had stopped growing  . We were totally stunned and numb after only seeing the heartbeat the week before and everything going so well. Last few days have been blur of hospitals and doctors. I'm sure any of you ladies who have gone through missed miscarriage will identify with me that you just feel like you're going through the motions and go into practical mode. Am having EPRC tomorrow afternoon with consultant I know - weighed up the risks but couldn't bear the waiting for things to happen naturally.
I really believed that we were in with a chance after the 7 weeks scan and thought this would be less likely to happen with using DE

Will probably be taking a bit of a break for a while - wishing you all well

Jo8 x


----------



## jo_11

Jo8:


----------



## poppy40

Jo8 - oh Jo, I'm so so sorry   , I sadly can appreciate how devastated you must be feeling, take care hun   xx


----------



## alexine

Jo I'm so sorry to hear your news.  
Take care,
xxA


----------



## yazz

Jo8 how awful I can totally understand what you are going through    My heart goes out to you Hunni xxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Oh Jo-8 - just don't have the words to make it better. Sending you a virtual   and know that we are all thinking of you

LJ x


----------



## Kuki2010

Ah dear Jo, words fails me...    We are here always if you need us...

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Jo I'm so sorry to see your news    


Shelley x


----------



## ivyf

Jo8 so sorry, so sad xxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Little B - so sorry about your BFN Hun. Hope you're ok  

LJ x


----------



## sofagirl

*Jo8* - I was so so sorry to read your heartbreaking news. As the others have said, there are no words. Sending lots and lots of virtual hugs your way, and will be thinking of you this afternoon.

*Ivyf* and *Little B* - sorry, too, to read of your BFNs yesterday. Sometimes this journey is so hard. *Little B* - sorry about the fight with DH. I hope you've made up now and have been able to offer each other some real-life hugs. As we all know so well, the stresses of infertility are many and various. I'm one of those lucky ones you mention that only has 40-year-old ovaries, but we've been TTC for 8+years now, and not sure how much longer we want to continue having it hanging over our relationship. *Ivyf* - we also considered PGD but have discounted it for the time being for same reasons as Jo11. Seemed too much money for too little benefit, given the age of my eggs &#8230; but we haven't had the blood karyotyping yet, so may reconsider depending on those results. Virtual hugs to you, too.

*Jo11* - Looking forward to your next update as we are currently trying to organize a hysto with Penny, so it will be good to read of your experiences. Sounds like she's given you lots to think about. Re the PGD, I am probably being thick, as I don't know huge amounts about it, but it occurred to me as I read your post that if 90% of 40+ embies won't make it anyway, doesn't that make PGD more beneficial, not less? (I.e. it could potentially help to find one or more of the all-important 10%.) What am I missing? Thanks for making me laugh out loud with your opening credits comment to Justine!

*Justine* - I think you have us all now glued to the One Show every evening! (I'm beginning to understand your worries they'll make it cheesy&#8230;!) How are you - how are you getting on with the Cordyceps now? Hope the joint pains have eased.

*Poppy40* - may I ask what array CGH is? We have an appointment with a Genetics clinic later today (via NHS, because we have genetic disorders in the family) - I think I remember reading that they do array CGH, but I was only planning to ask them about karyotyping. Could it be worth our while trying to broaden the discussion?

*Kuki* - great that you're happy with your consultant, and that Toddy healthy and well. You must be so relieved. But sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish. It's the last thing you need given all you have gone through to get where you are. I hope they can get to the bottom of it soon.

*Yazz* - very good luck with your 4th cycle. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope the waiting doesn't drag, but March will be here in no time, I'm sure. I can't believe it's already February. What clinic are you at?

*Becky* - so sorry to read that DP's op was cancelled. Hugely frustrating for you both. Any further news on rescheduling?

Hello to everyone else. Thanks for the welcome, ladies. I hope to get to know you all better over the coming weeks. So sorry again to *Jo8*.

SG x


----------



## jo_11

Sofagirl: Re 90% not making it, I meant that those ones will just peter out and stop dividing, not that they're abnormal necessarily. To make PGD (or CGH array) worthwhile, you really need 4-5 on day 5 (I think, or day 3, then transfer day 5). I've never had that many left on day 5 (another consideration), so end up throwing back in what we have left. Re CGH array, you can have this done on the polar body of the egg if you think it's an egg issue (I'm not sure which of you has the family history - ?), and this can be done at EC. You obviously don't have both sides of the equation for this test though, and the information they can obtain is limited. CARE use this and have a section on the website explaining it:

http://www.carefertility.com/genetics-programme-sc2/pgs-genetic-screening-sj3/

Good luck.
Ivyf and Littleb: Sorry about the BFNs; it doesn't get any easier does it  

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Oh jo 8  I am so so sorry to hear your news  pls be kind to yourself and let your DH look after you.

Kuki  so happy to hear everything getting stronger for you and so sorry to hear your still in pain. Let hope it will ease off sooner for you.

They have re change my DP appointment to 18th feb but they gonna confirm us ( pls pls pls ) and they didn't have enough bed on the day which is why the cancel  but we feel they should have told him the mintues he walk in rather then 7 hour later with no explanation.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

This morning I had call. I have sugar in blood. So more investigatiions will be done tomorrow in the hospital to see how sever it is adn how we can manage this diabities. The consultant was worried that this has started in very early of pregnancy. 

For odd shapes white cells. Well this is a nighmare. I am hoping that my pains relate to my liver and this should explain it both. But so so worried something nasty. I am so scared.. 

Tomorrow they will try to get a specilist to see me regarding my pains in my tummy. I should have get it checked this.. I was stupid. I put it down to my bowels etc.. i thought it is regarding pregnancy.. 

We are going to see Toddy tonight privately. I am hoping it is okay.. all such a worry.. A little in balance in body can cause huge problems. It seems my body struggling.. 

Love to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki. But you didn't know did you and yes maybe you should have gone to your doctor earlier about your pain but then you did say your doctor are useless  but as least you now know and really hope they will help you alot sooner for you and your baby and I am sure your baby will carry on being strong for you all.
Good luck with your scan later and will be thinking of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Oh ladies, so sorry to hear of the sad news on here. Sending hugs to Jo8, IvyF and Little B, and everyone else struggling through difficult times and wishing for better times    

Becky7... sorry to hear about the mess over the hospital appointment. Someone else may have suggested this already but have you contacted PALS (Patient Advice and Support Service)? When my brother had cancer and had some of his appointments messed about (he had a type of cancer where literally every day counts) PALS stepped in and       until he got the appointments he needed. I couldn't fault their care for him. Might be worth a try.

Ladies, I need your advice... I'm about to start a medicated cycle of IUI and my drugs have just arrived. I've put the Gonal F and Ovitrelle in the fridge but is the Buserelin OK out of the fridge? I think so because it arrived separately but just wanted to check. Thank you!

Kuki... you posted as I wrote this.   I hope all goes well and it's great they are looking after you. Stay    

Txx


----------



## Tommi

PS Sorry, I know this is an IVF/ICSI thread but they have decided on IUI. Hope you'll still have me!


----------



## HMB

Tommi good luck    . I will also be doing iui on my next cycle with light stimms.

So sorry Jo, Ivy, Little B, too much heartbreak     

Kuki, jeez I understand why you are worried. So difficult to know what all that could mean. Sending you some good vibes for your scan today and your baby in general.


----------



## sofagirl

Jo11 - thanks for clearing up my confusion. Also for the extra CARE info on array CGH. I shall read up before appointment this afternoon. It's me with the family genetic disorders, on maternal side. Possibly not relevant, but GP thought it worth exploring in the interests of ruling out as much as possible.

Becky - so pleased they have given you another slot not too far away. Fingers crossed it's second time lucky after you have waited so long.

Kuki - very good luck at the hospital tomorrow. Stupid thing to say, but chances are it is not something nasty, so try not to worry. It seems you are in the very best of hands and are being well looked after. Your consultant will take care of you. And you are strong. Looking at your signature, your body has coped with so much over the past few years; it will cope with this, too. I hope they can reassure you and put your mind at rest a little at your scan this evening. Thinking of you.

Tommi - is it the Buserelin nasal spray or the injections you have? I used Synarel (Nafarelin) nasal spray, and it didn't have to go in the fridge, so I think you're probably right. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I've checked the emc website: Buserelin spray should be stored 2-25 degrees; injectable no higher than 25 degrees - and keep the vials in the outer carton to protect from light. (Link below.)

http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/searchresults.aspx?term=Suprecur&searchtype=QuickSearch

SG x

/links


----------



## cassie5

Hello Ladies,

Can I join your thread as well? I had my big birthday yesterday, still cannot understand how quickly time went  

My story is as follows: I have had 3 m/c, the first two conceived naturally, the third on clomid. I have just been told that the m/c are likely to be due to immune issues and that even though these were treated in my last pg (intralipid + steroids + aspirin + clexane), they wanted to put me on stronger stuff and earlier (before / around conception). Given that - and my age- they thought IVF was the only way to achieve a live birth...problem is that with an FSH of 11.5, I am not allowed to cycle at the ARGC. Currently waiting to see if the levels will come down or if I need to change clinic...

This thread looks really informative, thank you so much! Also big      to those of you with bfn or m/c. Am yet to start the IVF saga, so can only imagine the grief after an IVF bfn, but I do know how devastating a m/c can be. Am still recovering from my last (currently waiting for AF)

C xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi tommi  yes busserlin are ok and not to put in the fridge only gonal and trigger go in the fridge an thank you for your advice about PALS  as they are gonna have a meeting today at 2.30pm for my DP op so hopefully we will get the call later. And good luck to start your TX soon.
Cassie  welcome on board and yes your right about ARGC  but have you thought about penny in serum as she do immune treatment too and she based in Greece and she suppose to be so lovely and know her stuff.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks SG   I'll be doing injections  and as the tiny box of Buserelin didn't arrive in the ice box I assumed it would be OK not to go in the fridge. I didn't realise that synarel was the same thing! I had that when I was 25 for about 6 months (as a treatment for endo... which I didn't actually have   )

Welcome Cassie and good luck!  

Txx

Becky you posted while I was typing... thanks for the info and good luck with the meeting. I have everything crossed! xx


----------



## Little B

thanks LJ, Sofa, and everyone. Was feeling sorry for myself but have pulled my selfish head out of my ass to send a big hug out to Jo -- I'm so sorry to hear your news. 


sigh.



Wondering if you ladies can help -- has anyone had injection site issues? I've been shooting up for (an inconsistent) 11 months now, sometimes with two injections a night (ouch, and double ouch). Aside from throwing some choice swear words at my DH's shaky hands, I've not had any problems. This time -- yes, I've trying yet again -- I have hot pink welts on my stomach. This is month three or so with Pergoveris 350mg, so I've not changed anything.

Normal?


----------



## cassie5

Thank you Becky and Tommi   . I heard about Serum the first time today, but will definitely look into it. This ttc is such a maze, never realised how much there was to know (or how little I knew in relation to that)

Little B, hopefully someone will give you good advice soon. I was only injecting (Clexane) for a few weeks and got lots of bruises etc, but never pink welts. - Could have come if I had been injecting longer, don't know I'm afraid.

C xx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Hope you're OK love; please keep us updated 

Tommi:  Don't worry about doing IUI... we'll take any waifs and strays   

Becky:  Glad you got an appt quite quickly; fingers crossed they confirm pronto.

Cassie:  Happy birthday for yesterday and welcome.  Re ARGC; yes, the criteria is '10' for FSH but this includes up to 10.9 so you're only just over... how many months have you tested your levels?  These can fluctuate from month-to-month; if you've seen the ARGC boards you'll see how widely they can vary.  I also rate the Lister (if you want to be in London), and Penny of course  

Bee:  I guess you may have acquired a slight allergy to the Pergoveris; more likely with this synthetic/recombinant drug than a natural version like Menopur or Merional.  Think Justine can be testament to that theory   You could try injecting in your thighs.


----------



## dyellowcar

Jo- 8 – Just read your post. I am so so sorry, how awful to have got this far. Look after yourself and DH and as others have said, you know where we are.

LittleB – sorry things haven’t worked out for you this time. Hope DH is being kind to you. Look after yourself.

Becky – pleased you might have some positive news reH op. FX it all goes to plan.

Kuki – sorry your having a rough time at the moment. Just take it easy.

Jo-11 - nice to see your back from Athens. Not read your diary yet so yet to see how it all went.

Poppy – doing ok so far hun. How’s you?

Justine – we’re currently recording ‘The One Show’ every night just to get a glimpse of the thread’s celebrity, lol. How is your cycle, any news?

Neema – we’re exactly the same timing for this cycle. Any news yet?

Hi to all the newbies,  Sarah, Kissy, CD, Alexine, HMB, Agate and everyone else, including my DH who is a nosey so and so!

AFM – currently 13dpo and 4 days til next AF, though could be sooner as often only 26 day cycle. Nothing to report and daren’t test early cos I’m a wimp.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## BECKY7

How Was I Born  


Daddy, how was I born? 

A little boy goes to his father and asks 'Daddy, how was I born?' 

The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!  Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.  Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe..  We sneaked into a secluded room, and googled each other.  There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.  As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said:  

Scroll down...You'll love this .... 




 



 
 
 
 


                 
       You got Male!


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo8 - i am so so so sorry xxxxxx

Jo11 - how did your hysto go??

Hi to Kuki, Justine and everyone else.  

I am still keeping a low profile but thinking of you all. Have lost a stone in last 4 weeks!! Only another 5 to go!!


----------



## justineb

Jo8    thinking of you, sending you lots of love

Little B & Ivy - sorry for BFNs, try to treat yourselves, give yourselves the space and time you need  

Kuki, praying all is ok at hospital tomorrow 

Hopex3 well done with the weight loss!

I just typed and lost a big post, big hellos to everyone, will have to catch up later and do personals/PMs soon

Justine xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

The scan was great. Toddy is doing well. It is now 27.3mm and hb 169pm. A bit high but apperantly normal. Dr. said it looks good.

Off to hospital in the min. Lets see what the day will bring. I will try to get sb to look at my liver and spleen. And any more news on funny shapes of white cells.

My sister taking care of DD. They should be okay.. I am a bit worried they will hospitalise me.. Weekend it will be okay. Dh will take care of DD. But my sister is flying to Istanbul on sunday not sure what will do in next week. Anyway I hope it won't be any need.. 

Will write back when I can. 

Love and luck to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Take care Kuki!  Thinking of you.    
xxA


----------



## sofagirl

Kuki – thinking of you today.  What hospital are you going to?  I seem to remember you’re London-based, or close?  I’m at Guy’s this afternoon (taking a neighbour for a chemo appointment; there’s always lots of waiting and hanging around, so I’m likely to be there most of the afternoon) – if by any chance you’re also there, I could come by and say hello, and keep you company for a bit…?  So pleased scan last night was good.

Ladies, I’m after some inspiration.  I had my genetics appointment yesterday – on the whole it was really helpful … but it seems I need to know the exact name of the specific type of genetic disorder my relatives have in order for the consultant to work out exactly how it’s relevant for us and/or implications for any future children (I only know the generic, common name, not the exact type – they have a very rare form of it).  BUT none of our family know about our fertility problems, and we prefer it that way so don’t want to tell them – how can I ask the question without giving away the reason I want to know??  Anyone any ideas?

Thanks!  Hope you’re all well.

SG x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Di: Fingers crossed  this month... is that the last of the ILP window used now?

Kuki: Pleased to hear Toddy's well... now you go and get yourself looked after young lady. That's an order! Thinking of you today 

Hopex3: Well done on the weight loss  Link below to my hysto experience.

Sofagirl: Difficult one with the genetic issue, although I'd be inclined to make it about 'a friend of mine' who has a relative with the same condition and you were wondering if it was the same one. It could quite easily open a conversation as to the particular strain (I think). That said, I'm no good at lying, so you may have to dig down for some acting skills.

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, have posted a link to my hysto, which is now on YouTube (private viewing I hasten to add!). If anyone's interested, details are in my diary at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260069.msg4864549#msg4864549

Jo
x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  that is wonderful news  and I agreed with jo 11  pls start looking after yourself  and relax and take thing easy and be heathly  your sweetie is a fighter  So so happy.

Still waiting to hear from surgery PA.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Yeah, Kuki !!    

Hmmm, started bleeding and got cramps in the wee hours. Not the right time for AF, but I guess anything goes after the Hysto operation   the cycle with the op lasted about 34 days followed by a too light af). It's been about 15 days since my very light AF. It's possible my body woke up and is saying, hey I want back on the right schedule with cycle starting now!  . Anyway, I def can do the Serum infections blood sample now. I thought i had at least 2 weeks, so I don't have a container here. Will go out and get one. If this still seems like AF after lunch, I'll call my Doc's office and tell them it's CD1 to get the IUI rolling  . Don't know if this is a screwy cycle, but if I have a proper AF bleed, that means body is doing it's prep for follies. Anybody had similiar experience?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey HMB  I got myself a bottle and saline from my GP  so I am sure your GP will get the stuff for you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks, Jo11.  Good idea.  Read your hysto experience with interest.  Passed on the video for now – mine’s next week and I was worried it might put me off – I’m a bit squeamish and the DVD part is the bit I’m least looking forward to!

HMB – that always happens to me, whenever AF is inexplicably delayed much longer than normal, sometimes up to 42 or 45 days.  The next cycle is then always much shorter (and AF lighter), such that if I add the two cycle lengths together and divide by 2, it works out to be my average cycle length.  I used to think it was a coincidence, but it’s happened too many times now over the years for that, so put it down to just a quirk of my cycle.  Odd to discover that other women have experienced this, too.  Perhaps someone else can shed light.

SG x


----------



## BECKY7

We just had a call and it move to 23rd march  but they can not Promise on the day that it will defo happen  aghhhhhhhhhhhh  then even if it does happen we still got to wait for 2 month after for us to try natural so that would be 4 to 5 month today  aghhhhh I can't wait that long as I will be 41 in June  so I got to try get my DP let me have 1 more goes with penny in seum  What do you think  do you think I should wait till for his op as natural way are better then ICSI or what  ohhhhh I don't know what to do.
Becky7 xxx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Sofagirl & Becky7  

So I have news. I am officially starting iui cycle now !!  . This is a low stimms protocol with Menapur which i do CD 4-7. Bloods and scan next Friday. I still have to get the scan appt at the right time, will have to call on Monday. The iui part will be the following week, maybe as early as Monday! I am excited to be doing something.

Meanwhile, I am collecting period blood for that test for Peny at Serum--yucky poo is the word!   I'll mail that on Monday.

Let's have some more BFPs!!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ivyf

HI to all, its Friday and I can have wine!
HMB good luck starting, Becky7 and Kuki fingers crossed news continues to be good, Sofa Girl how about saying you read an article in a magazine in a waiting room on a condition that sounded like it and ask that way?
Had follow up today, everyone so nice I almost cried, starting FET the end of this month as soon as next period shows. Apparently I have 4 frozen embies not 3 so depending on thawing could have 2 more free goes - hooray. Thought I could have 3 put back though as I'll be 40 but apparently not as the frosties remain 39!
Hugs to all, still figuring out who is who and what these things you are all having mean - the video sounds a bit scary xx


----------



## sofagirl

Ivyf – thanks for your suggestion.  I like your thinking.  Good luck with your FET!  The frosties remain 39??!  Sounds daft to me.  I’m sure if you really wanted 3 transferred you could push for it.  There was some ambiguity during my cycle because I turned 40 a couple of days before EC.  (So were my eggs 39 or 40?!  Surely it’s about your age, not the age of your embryos?  Might be worth checking the rules at source e.g. the HFEA website?)  In the end they reluctantly let me have 3 (at day 5; though morulas, not blasts), but it was our only NHS cycle, so I went in pretty determined to have my way.  I’m glad I did, because it didn’t work, and they destroyed the rest of our embryos the following day, so no frosties.  If I’d only had 2 I would no doubt have been left wondering, “What if I’d had that third…?”  Your circumstances are different – as you say you’ve potentially got 2 more goes – so I guess you have to weigh up what you’ll feel most comfortable with.  But I do think it’s important for peace of mind to decide for yourself if at all possible, rather than just blindly go along with what you’re told – unless you trust your clinic, of course (I didn’t have much faith in mine).

Becky – sorry to read you’re still struggling with dates.  If I were you I would arrange a ‘phone consult with Penny (it’s free), and see what she suggests.  Can’t hurt to have the opinion of someone everyone trusts, even if you subsequently decide to go down a different route.  Whatever she says, I guarantee she will make you feel a whole lot better about your situation.  She certainly did for me, and other ladies say the same.  I wrote somewhere that somehow she manages to make you feel like your guardian angel just turned up on your doorstep – it’s true.  She’s very reassuring.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

HMB – good luck with the IUI.  (Re your question re posting sample for hidden C test on the Serum thread:  I also wrote “gift”.)

SG x


----------



## EuropaGirl

Hi Kuki

I've just arrived in France due to my husband's job - Strasbourg to be precise so very close to Germany too.
We will be trying a donor egg cycle - when we can find a donor - with Serum in Athens.
I need to find a clinic in the area that will do the bloods.
I'm an old patient at the ARGC in London and am hoping Dr. T will do the monitoring for me if we get pregnant. I noticed you mentioned talking to doctor's in France and wonder if you knew of any clinics in the area. Freiburg in Germany is about an hour away; Offenburg and Kehl are closer. Something on the doorstep would be a big help though. I'm not registered with a doctor yet so I don't know how the French health system works. I thought having the tests at a fertility clinic would be faster.

Any other thoughts and experiences of fertility treatment, pregnancy and birth in France gratefully appreciated.

Can anyone else help please? I couldn't figure out how to post a new message. Ha!   

Many thanks
EuropaGirl


----------



## HMB

Europagirl--I live in Paris. If you are under 44, tx is FREE in France. I suggest you get your carte vitale (national health care) sorted asap. Also going to a generalist and gyno near where you live would be good so that you you can get sorted for doing bloods and scans. I can recommend Dr Brami at the American Hospital in Paris who is a fertility specialist. PM me if you need more details. But hustle on getting registerd for the carte vitale and getting at least one doctor!


----------



## neema

Jo8 - I am so so sorry hun...my heart goes out to you      . Take care of yourself and DH xx

Kuki and Lindz - Glad that you are feeling better, all will be well  

Justine - sorry i missed you on the one show...i am sure you were great  

LittleB - sorry about the BFN    

Jo_11- Fx for you

Di- How are you doing have you tested?

Goodluck to everyone who is about to start tx     

AFM - AF arrived yesterday so i am out this month  

Hi to Poppy, CD, Becky, Gladys and all the new ladies. Have a good weekend and keep warm.xx


----------



## sofagirl

Kuki – are you ok?  Do let us know what happened yesterday when you can (or we will assume the worst and that they’ve kept you in…).  Hope you’re being well looked after regardless, be it at the hospital or at home with DH and DD.  xx

Neema – sorry to read about arrival of AF.  Sometimes (often!) it feels just like a BFN, even without the treatment.  Hugs.

Ladies, may I ask a “newbie FF” question?  Is there a way of being notified when there are new posts on particular threads, without having to log in to the site on a computer to check?

Thanks.  SG x


----------



## rachel1972

I dont think there is sofagirl, you do get pm alerts but not posts.  

Good luck becky hope the 23rd comes quickly it is my inital consultation at create clinic too.  

hi ladies hope you are all ok too 

rachel x


----------



## jo_11

Sofagirl:  If you want to be notified by email of updates to either a thread you've been posting on, or one you're watching, you need to click on 'notify' at the top or bottom of the page.  You can have email notifications either every time someone posts, or just when the first person posts after you were last logged into the site and on that particular thread.  You can change these settings through Profile - Account Settings - Notifications

Kuki:  Worried about you love 

 to everyone else.


----------



## sofagirl

Jo11 – brilliant, thanks.  I’m also worried about Kuki.  I’ve obviously not been part of your “gang” for nearly as long as you guys, but have been following your stories for 6 months or so as a lurker (or should that be “stalker”?? – sorry!), so I hope I don’t sound too disingenuous … apologies, if so.  But I do hope she posts soon.  Do you know her well enough to send a text?  Does anyone else?

SG x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi sofa girl  I think kuki will be ok as she a strong woman  and I just text her so will see what happen but I really think luck is on her side this year  so she and her toddy will be ok.
And no your not a stalker lol as I have 10 different site that I have add to my bookside lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Sezy

Hello all!
Its been such a long time since I was on here, and there is no way I can possibly catch up with everything that has been going on on here after all this time - but I wanted to say a big congrats to SarahEssex (who lives not far from me, I believe..) on her pregnancy - you had just joined as I was in the last part of my pregnancy, so its so lovely to see that you have had success   
Who are all the old gang doing?  Jo11, Blueberry, LuluBelle
Kizzymouse - can you believe our little ones are coming up to a year old already?  Where has that time gone    I'm having feelings about wanting another one, but I'm not sure I can persuade DH to do it all again: BUT, we are moving to a bigger house soon, and our mortgage will be paid off, so we'll be in a better financial position, so I may try to talk him into it once we're settled    Anyway, how are things with you? ANy thoughts of more bubs on the horizon?

Well, I just wanted to stick my head in and say 'HI',
Love and hugs
Sezy
xxxx


----------



## Sweets_D

jo_11 said:


> Sweets: I see the ladies have provided you more info on what's what with your cycle... I agree with Agate that you may want to feel you're involved with the cycle rather than just following orders. Which clinic are you at though? It seems a bit weird sending you from one place to another... make sure you've made the 'right' decision re clinics if you've just got one shot, e.g. have you seen their success rates and how they compare to other clinics?


Hi Jo - I'm starting to feel a little more in-tune with whats happening now. DH had his SA on Wednesday, which after a panic about no abstinence, turned out that he didn't need to provide another. Spoke to a nurse at the clinic (Northwest Fertility - Hewitt Centre at Livepool Women's Hospital) & told her I was worried that I was being passed from one to another. She cleared up the confusion by telling me this is what happens, that my consultant is still the original one I went to see & that he just hands us over to the Hewitt Centre to make sure the clinical side of things are sorted. My meds are now on order & I've got to go back to see them on th 17th to be shown how/when to take them as my next peiod is due a couple of days after that. I AM on the short protocol & even though I don't know what drugs I will be on yet, apparently I'm likely to be having 2 injections per day. Seems all of a sudden, things appear to be moving!

I haven't looked into statisics for success if I'm honest - the wife of someone who works for me used the same consultant & achieved their dream 

Is there any links to any side effects/expected reactions to the meds (hard I guess whn I don't yet know what I'll be taking (still fumbling around the site).

Thanks, Sweets x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Jo8, so sorry  , for your terrible news, so unfair, I hope you and dh are helping each other through this awful time,   in time you will try again, all the very best for the future   

Litttle B, sorry to hear your sad news,   

Kuki, sending    , hope all is ok,   you and toddy are doing great  

SEZY  well hello , thank you hon, still can't believe I am pg, still seems like a dream, where are you moving to, far from Rochford, good luck at trying for a sibling, I am sure you will be able to persuade DH  

Becky, it's a shame your dp op is a while away but it will fly by I hope, if you can afford to have ivf before then, I would say go again, I regret waiting 6  months between my 2 and third ivf, time was not on my side, but again a natral pg will give you the best chance, good luck hon, hope they can bring your dp op forward  

DI, any news hon             

Kizzy hi hon, are you ok, not been on here for a while  

Hi Justine, Jo, NEEMA, GLADYS, LINDZ,MOO,CAROL,SWEETS,HMB

hope you are all snuggled up on this cold sat, love Sarah


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Good to hear from you!  Sounds like life's pretty good for you 3 at the mo; I'm pleased for you   AFM, still trudging on   

Becky:  Any news from Kuki?

Sweets:  As long as you're pleased with your choice of clinic, that's the main thing   Re side effects of the meds... it's all so individual.  Personally I always feel v well on the stim drugs but some ladies do suffer with headaches and things; nothing horrendous though.  As long as you ensure you drink enough water (2 litres a day), and get enough sleep you should be fine... oh and try a litre of milk a day (semi or full fat) to try to ensure you get sufficient protein; all good for growing some beautiful eggs.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jo 11  no she hasn't reply so guess she in hospital  but I will let you all know once she text back  but I am sure she will email us ASAP and that she is in safe hand.
Sarah Essex. Yes I agreed as my DP happy for me to have 1 more goes with penny if the op in march 23rd but he know they could pull out stop on the day with lack of bed again  who know  I couldn't take that risk again unless the management sort something out sooner as he will reply to us within 3 day after reading our complainment letter.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

I am sorry I could not come in and write till now.

Yesterday I was in the hospital from 8am till 6pm.

They did a lot of checks for in bloodys for liver and poxy white cells. And diabities.

What we know for now. I am definitely got the diabities and am monitoring it by myself 4-5 times a day in my blood and wee every morning and eveining. I have a meeting with the diabities consultant to go on to metformin or something like that. Cos of my liver is struggling they want me to stop some other meds so I can be on this one if need be. 

Now for the nasty bloody white cells change shapes. They know for us Neupogen changes the white cells what the patologist thinks it should cause wrong shapes white cells. I waited for so long for the pathology to work on wed's blood to find out how much the wrong shapes were tehre. But they could not come up with the report. Now the options are more blood tests on white cell in next week. Dr says I need to come off Neupogen after this box. But I am going to see another consultant on wednesday. Not sure what he will advice. Well the doctor who started all the investigations for my pains and white cell nightmare she thinks we can still do things when I am pregnant. Cos I said to her if it is the big bloody C. She says I need to have an op. To take a piece of bone marrow. And it won't effect baby. This way we know it for sure. But she wants me to off to be all the meds etc.. So nothing before 14 weeks. Well clexane I have to be on till 32 weeks min.. They did a lot of blood tests and they should have all the results by wed. So we should know more on wed. 

All these happening I have been seeing Toddy every day.. He is wiggling away.. Very healthy and growing nicely.. Which a sight keeping me very postive and going.. 

I don't feel well.. I have no energy.. My tummy is swallen. Why we do not know.. Yesterday she said it was not my liver. It was my bowels but too high to be bowels.. 

I don't know ladies.. It has been a very busy days.. Up and down ones.. Tomorrow my sister is going to Istanbul. She has been so good to take of Lara.. Not sure how we are going to cope if I have to be at the hospital more.. I hope MIL will help. 

I have not read any of yours messages.. But will do.. DH is not working tomorrow. He is with me.. Will be a better day.. 

Top of all these yesterday Lara puked 3 times.. Today was better. So I am hoping what ever it is I won't get it.. 

Love to you all. Will write tom..

Kukixx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kuki  you poor thing  you not had it easy eh  well make sure your DH will look after you  as well your GP  bet your knackered  so don't worry about us you think about yourself and stay in bed and rest up till the result  and so happy to hear toddy doing well too  now you can relax a little bit more eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Kuki...so relieved for you that the little one is fine and you have gotten to see so the past couple days, that itself must be reassuring and is a really good sign in general for you  .Also good that there is a plan for addressing the diabetes situation...you are in my prayers for the white cells problem (not going to call it anything else), they have really scared you with that      .


----------



## Jayne1007

Kuki,
Good to hear from you.  Take good care of yourself and Toddy and everything else will take care of itself!!
Jayne xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Kuki   glad your Toddy is doing good and growing big, you take care and rest up, wishing you all the very best for a speedy remedy and recovery  

Becky all the very best for your tx with Penny or a speedy cancellation so your dp can have his op quicker  

Hi ladies, have you all got the snow, we had 10 inches here overnight, hopefully snowed in so don't have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## dyellowcar

Kuki - what a scary time for you. Pleased Toddy is still happy and growing well, but look after yourself too. Horrible to have diabetes and this problem with white blood cells, when you should be enjoying your PG. Take care.

Sarah - how is DH? Is he treating you any better?

Sezy - hi, you had your LO just as I joined this thread. Good luck in your journey to add to your family.

Neema - Hi hun, we're in the same boat it would seem.

AFM - AF showed up properly yesterday after a day of cramps on Friday. So I knew Friday it was over for this month. Got my trip to Chester and Liverpool to look forward to now as we travel tomorrow and will have a lovely relaxing time. Just thinking of next steps, we poosibly have a very small window to play with this month but it does seem a slim chance. Just need to track LH surge and go for it big style. Poor bed!

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## mandimoo

Kuki - I dont think we have chatted before so you don't know me but your attitude is an inspiration and I wish you a speedy recovery.  I hope you get some answers on Wed and dont go too crazy in the meantime  

Becky7 - Im quite new to this thread, but you have posted replies on a couple of my posts, so hi   .  Hope you get what you need out of your complaint.  Is there a PALS (patient advice and liaison service) that you can contact to help with your complaint?  I wrote to my MP when I had a complaint about my clinic.  The clinic did an about turn and I was re-offered the IUI treatment that they withdrew. 

HMB - good luck with the IUI cycle(s)    I recognise you from my TTC naturally days and the TTC natrually thread.

AFM - Im counting down to first d/r injection on 15 Feb.  It seems to have taken an absolute eternity to get through the last year.  Can you believe that last year I started d/r on 13 Feb, so its almost exactly a year to the day.

Happy Sunday to everyone else


----------



## HMB

Hiya Mandimoo  . Good luck with this cycle


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Di, so sorry your AF arrived after all that mattress action (the disappointment is still hard isn't it!), hope you have a good few days away and better luck this month!!

Neema, sorry your AF has arrive too  

HMB, great news you are started for IUI cycle this month

Mandimoo - good luck when you get started with DR!

Sarah, we had snow yesterday afternoon, but it's melting now, my OH skidded this morning in our 4x4 and hit a fence post and took a front light out and scratched the front of car. He's ok, thank goodness!!

Kuki   

Got an email about One Show, probably to air tomorrow   it's not cheesy

Hi to Jo8, Jo11, Isobel,Hopex3, Becky, LJ, Alexine, Sofa Girl, Sweets, CD, Kizzy and everyone else

Love Justine


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi friends,

Waiting for Dr. Gorgy to call me back. He should do it in half hr. 

Going to see my GP at 11.40..

I want this nightmare to end asap.. So far what I am reading about Leukaemia and getting really scared. Neupogen fastens the process of getting.. But how would you know you are likely to get Leukaemia Bloody madeness nothing esle.. 

Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - hope you are ok xxx


Sarah - we've both had the cough and cold - but anti b's sorted us out   


Sezy - nice to see you! No I can't believe it! Time is flying! No more babbas for us unless we adopt   ( I couldn't go thru pregnancy again I don't think! ) good luck to you   


Hugs to everyone


----------



## rachel1972

Kuki  I cant imagine how scared you must be feeling, hope you get some answers quickly.


----------



## BECKY7

Hi mani  welcome and thank you as I have rang pals  but they don't know what hey can do aghhhh but I have told my DP about MP  and because we have written the complain to the management  he want to see what he had to say before we ask MP  aghhhhh that old take weeks eh  but he defo will tell hem about our freind who is MP.
Oh kuki  you really not had a good start  or to be able to enjoy your pregnant  and ET hope you will be sorted once for all today and I don't think you will or got luekeamia as my mum had that for 2 year 15 year ago.
Justine  oooooo will look out for you tonight  can't wait and can't belive about your DH with his little crash  but good to hear he ok.

Had HSG today and all look normal and she put dye in it whatever that is  but am still sore from it.

Bored.

Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Kuki        You must be so frightened.  I just hope you get some answers quickly and without more stress.  Are you still on the neupogen? Or have they told you to stop it now?

Becky- hope you recover quickly

Alexine - goodluck today

Just got a call from one show, they may not air it tonight now, apparently Dr is on call and may not be able to do voice over. They are not sure yet. 

Love to all, Justine


----------



## BECKY7

Oh that is a shame  but I have recorded all week till I know lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Jo8 - Just read your sad news.   I'm so sorry this has happened, especially after seeing a heartbeat, and much harder after having used a donor because the expectations are so much higher even though there's still, sadly, no guarantee.  Big hugs.   

Kuki - Sorry you are having such a hard time.   Can I ask why you have been prescribed Neupogen as it's normally contraindicated in pregnancy and used in patients undergoing chemo?  I don't know if you are aware but Neupogen actually stimulates the growth of white blood cells which may well be connected with your current illness.  Hope you get some answers today.     

AFM, thanks for everyone who's asked after me.  Unfortunately I'm still off work sick and still throwing up constantly.  20 week scan tomorrow so we'll see whether lack of nutrition has harmed my poor baby.  Fingers crossed he/she will be fine.

Hi to everyone else,  

love Lindz xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lindz  hope your sickness will calm down and I am sure once it does you will panic lol.

Kuki  how your day been.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Little B

Lindz,

if it makes you feel any better or more reassured, my neighbour upstairs is a part-time bulimic who managed to gain only about 18 pounds while pregnant with twins! I cajoled and nagged as much as I could for her to have a glass of full fat milk or a bowl of soup, but she was pleading "heartburn" and nausea and just barely ate. Had to be hospitalised twice. She gave birth to healthy 4+ pound each twins in November, and was back in her size 2 jeans by New Years.

So, after all of us take a moment to curse the gods of nature that gift a neurotic single mom with twins on her second try (deeep cleansing breath, let the jealousy ooooouuuuut.....) you can see that that baby will get what he or she needs, regardless of how miserable your tummy feels.

Glad you are okay, ish, Kuki.

Hello to Yellow, Sarah, Neema, everyone else, a lot of names I haven't seen in a long time! Back on the wagon for another month go-around. I seem to get pregnant in the spring, so come on April!

Also, I have switched mid-cycle from Pergoveris to Menopur, and my burning injection welts are gone. The Menopur is so much gentler! However, damn, am I tense and twitchy. Not all bad-- that helped in staying up to watch the Superbowl last night, I was awake and my foot was tapping the entire time after my 11pm shot (300iu).


Little Bee


----------



## justineb

Lindz, sorry you are still being sick all the time, must be horrid and very draining. Hope all is fine tomorrow for your scan!
My mum only put on 9lbs when pregnant with my brother - he weighed 8lbs at birth and was healthy.

LittleB, hope luck is on your side this month.

Becky - you had your hidden C results yet?

HMB- hope you posted your sample ok. My results came back quite quickly.

Hellos to all other lovely over 40s. Producer just called it will  air tonight, but apparently they haven't used much of interview (mostly the bits about us planning on going abroad for tx) 

J xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Friends,

I have manage to speak to Dr. Gorgy. And he said neupogen causes sometimes immature cells to come out but it does not cause abnormal white cells. And he wants be to on it another 2 weeks like all the other 3 doctors.
Linz, I am on nuopegon for implantation faliuers and misscarriages. And yes we know nuopegon causes white cells to go up. It is design to do that.(well it is its job in and used in cancer patients who are going through chemo as well HIV etc.. ).  

Went to see my GP. So so glad I did. The patholgy report came and its conculusion is Most consistent with inflammatory aetiology. I have to repeat the test again 2 weeks. GP says there is an infection somewhere plus all the meds causing these unsual things in the blood adn my sweelling organs and face. And feeling unwell. More tests will be done on wednesday to findout how they can help me and how we make sure Toddy does not get affected from all these.. GP says I have to bear the meds some how another 2 weeks.. 

I am so relieved and feeling very ill but happy.. Some how we will find out what is wrong and what is the infections etc.. GP said for the nasty L I should have blasts in my blood and I don't have them. I should be anemic and I am not. So it is not L.. He said yes it looks very odd and not normal they need to investigate. He said but this is not your usual stiuation or normal pregnancy cos of all the drugs.. 

My other liver tests were not out yet.. So lets see what they will show.. My next appointment with the consultant on wed at 3pm.

Justine,
I will wait for it.. And watch.. Looking forward to it.. 

Thank you all for your messages.. My life dream was coming to be my last nightmare in life.. Oh my god how life can be such roller coaster.. Lets hope this time I am so very lucky one.. I feel so unwell. And so so exhausted.. Slept for 1.5hrs but got up like I have worked none stop for 2 days.. And more swallen.. 

The sugar levels went so high befor lunch I think that was the stress etc.. I have to get it down some how.. Need to think what to do for dinner. And maybe just vegs and nuddles. 

I knew it was going to be a difficult pregnancy but now I know it is going to be a very very hard one.. Secretly I was hoping to be okay one.. Not the case.. 

As long as Toddy is okay I do anything.. Dh handled whole thing so badly.. Made me even more stressed.. Everytime any crisis I realise I am the strong one.. And need to be one for everyone.. Including for DH.. 

Love to you all.. Will try to do personals when I can sit more at the time. 

Kukixxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh kukiiiiiii  bloody men are useless when their wife are ill etc  but so glad and knew it not the L  but pls pls don't worry about anything just still take thing easy  and try to be bed rest if you can  as sound like you really needed to be bed rest and I know you will put up with all the pain and rubbish as long your toddy are doing well  horrible I know but you know it will be worth it once toddy come into your arm with Lara and Tom eh.
Anything you need or any help etc. pls let me know I am only an hour away.
Becky 7 xx


----------



## rachel1972

oh kuki     why cant men help us my dh was awful when i had pre eclapsia.
hope you off the meds that are making you so sick soon!
Rx


----------



## alexine

Kuki so glad to hear that Toddy is doing well and that your bloods didn't come up with the big L!  Sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish though...I hope it eases up for you soon!  

Thanks for the good wishes Justine...I did pretty well today with 10 eggs. Now just hoping quality is there... . As I was coming out of the anesthetic I guess I said to one of the nurses...I bet you see a lot of fa--ys in this job.  Nice one....oh well!

Hello to everyone else....hang in there ladies!     
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - sorry your poorly honey - i hope it all clears up and you get to enjoy some of this pregnancy.

Lindz - big hugs to you, hopefully it will pass.

Alexine, best wishes darling on 100% fertilisation!!!  Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## LJyorkshire

Kuki - what a horrible time you are having. I   they can sort your meds out and work out how to control the pain. Little Toddy sounds like a fighter...just like his Mum!

Did anyone see "Protecting our children" last night 9pm bbc2 ...a social worker having to decide whether to remove a baby at birth (from a mother who was off her head on alcohol most days, chain smoked then took an overdose twice whilst heavily pregnant). Does the unborn child have no rights to protection? Difficult viewing ladies when we have fought so hard to get one and this couple had already had twins and another LO removed. 

Justine - well done on your celebrity appearance...wish you'd been given more air time. The problem with The One Show is they never seem to delve into an issue..just skim the surface. Well done you though...speaking out for the thousands of us that have to find thousands for the chance to become a Mum

AFM 3-4 days left on provera (brown tabs) then have to call Penny once AF arrives to work out donor dates..Eek!

Alexine - well done on a perfect 10 - hope you get great news today

LJ x


----------



## BECKY7

Yes ljyorkshire  how awful about protecting our children and can't belive the mother only interesting in her stupid boyfriend rather then her beauitful bab boy  I am sure the baby will have a better life then being with that mother I have to say.

Justine  lj saw you on tv and i can't belive I didn't see you last night but I have recorded so will watch it later.

Kuki  hope you feel bit better today.

Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Thanks Justine, sample posted. BTW, I didn't do a customs form at all as I mailed it regular mail for 2€ only! Will get there in about 5 days.

Anyone else cycling right now? My CD 1 was Feb 3...did my first ever Menopur shot last night. I now know why people complain about it . I did puregon for OI which was loads easier. I go for bloods and scan Friday, then Doc decides next move. Insemination should be next week sometime given my average cycle length is 25/26 days.

Sounds like they are taking care of you Kuki. Thank goodness it's not what they suggested  . True, baby will take care of self no matter what.  

Cheers


----------



## neema

Kuki - So sorry to hear what your going through. Could you ask the doctors if taking vitamin B6 and B12 could help you?. Apparently it helps with gestational diabetes but you shouldn't take more than 200mg. Keep strong and sending you a tonne of       and when you hold your little bundle of joy in your hands, it will all be worth it    

Di - I'm sorry to hear about AF arriving  . Have a lovely few days away and hope that you can make the dates somehow this month 

Lindz - Wow...20 weeks already!! You are half way there not long to go now. You have come so far and so long as the doctors say that the baby is getting enough nutrients from your placenta to him or her grow, don't worry. All will be well.

Justine - I watched you on the one show and you look fantastic....it wasn't cheesy at all and i hope that next time they will be interviewing you it will about your successful IVF tx....fx for you hun. Well done.

HMB - Goodluck and hope that you have a lovely crop of follies    

Hi to LJ, Jo_8, CD, Poppy, Sofagirl and everyone else.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
Feeling not well but today I am home resting.. I just have to call the Diabetic people to report my numbers. It is very high this morning.. 

Becky, thank you darling.. you are so sweet.. My sister is in Turkey now for a month.. MIl will help and soem friends. As long as I don't get hospitalised I will be okay.. I should know more tomorrow.. I am trying to get back to normal but.. 

The diabetes nurse called to get my numbers.. She is not happy with the numbers. She wants me to have more bloods.. And meet up with dietician.. Tomorrow is going to be a long afternoon. I need to read up to see what is the safest things to eat.. 

Neema, I am on those already.. Teh oly thing I was not on was potesium.. And one of the liver blood test showed I am very low... And now I am on that too.. Sick of taking meds.. My tummy just hates it.. So glad I am not puking them out.. Still staying in my body.. 

Love to you darlings.. Mxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Kuki:  I'm so relieved to hear from you; I wish you a speedy recovery back to some normality.  At least Toddy is well, and you are getting constant monitoring.  

Alexine:  Fab news on 10 eggs, you battery hen, you!   for some great fertilisation rates... any to be popped back or all to be frozen?  Tempted?? 

Justine:  You star of our screens!  Great to see you in our living room last night; it was such a broad-brush overview though wasn't it.

Lindz:  Sorry to hear you're still poorly.  I'm sure LO will be just fine, judging by stories from others.  Just goes to show that every pg is different; my friend with trips didn't have even a little bit of morning sickness.  Strange thing, the human body.  

LJ:  Does Penny have a donor for you already then?  How exciting!  I have no idea whether my AF will be early/late/on time with the hysto and the cyclacur!

Jo8:  Thinking of you, love 

Hi to everyone else... Kizzy, Sezy, Rachel, Neema, Di, Poppy, Sofagirl, HMB, Becky, CD, Little B and anyone else I've missed.

x


----------



## alexine

Hello girls,
0% fertilization for me    .
Consultant recommended ICSI.... I asked twice shouldn't we be doing this Embryologist said no based on last cycle...doctor did not give the final word of no ICSI. If I had of done it a good chance I would have some embies right now. I'm numb I must admit.....

Anyway...trying to think of what to do next.

Hang in there girls.   
xxA


----------



## agate

oh alexine, i am so very sorry!


----------



## summerglory

Hello girls

Hope you don't mind if I join you, I'm turning the big 40 in 3 months (yikes!).  We are planning on our 2nd IVF cycle (OE) with Penny at Serum next month.  

I recognise many of you on here from FGA thread & Serum.

xxx


----------



## jo_11

Oh Alexine, I'm so sorry... Am I right in thinking you were recommended ICSI by consultant, and you said you wanted to do ICSI (twice), yet the embryologist used IVF?  Not sure where the doctor figures but I think makes it their fault, I guess?  Not that that's any consolation right now


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls for the   . 
It really sucks   but I know I'm far from being the only one who has had bad luck. 
It should be interesting to find out what the issue was... if I am able to. Last time I had 70% fertilisation. I wasn't expecting to get that again being 18 months older, but didn't think I would get 0%. I was put on a Flare PC this time and I had my one cup of coffee a day...not sure if this would effect things or not. Also my body wasn't in as good of shape as it was previously too.... also had my fair share of wine over Xmas. Anyway feeling a little guilty that I didn't put myself through IVF boot camp this time.

Hang in there girls!!    
xxA


----------



## Gladys07

Alexine...    I am so sorry.  I hope you get to the bottom as to why, I am sure some wine and a coffee wouldn't have affected the outcome.  Will they be checking the sperm.  xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh alexine  I know the horrible feeling as have been there but honestly it has got nothing to do with wine and coffee as during my 1st ICSI I had coffee  wine  bad food etc and got pregnant but during my 2nd 3rd 4th 5th I was  like a boot camp and still BFN  so nothing to feel guilty about wine and coffee  Really hope they will explain why that happen  unless they didn't tell you anything about this sperm  as if they knew the sperm wouldn't do the work I think they should have freeze your 10 embyro for next try eh  Hope they won't make you pay for it too as I did had to( bad cons)  I am really sorry as I think that is the worse then BFN.

Justine  how lovely to picture you now  and how wonderful for your log burner lol you look like you know what your doing as I haven't got a clue lol.

Kuki  Not long to go for you  and honestly anytime ok as you know I don't work  so bored lol.

Hi summer glory  welcome  and why 3 month is it to do with having 4 back in instead of 2 lol.

Serum got my blood and will get the result in 2 day  interesting.

Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

My DP just text me saying the hospital had phone to say they were sorry blah blah and that he will have his op 28day later from his suppose to have 10 day ago  so only 2 week to go they have to fix him plus they will pay for his fare etc  and this time I will be going with him  to make sure they will get him a bed lol.
So happy but hope they meant what they just said.
Becky7 xx


----------



## justineb

Alexine    try not to think about the wine, plenty of ladies drink up to stimming, some drink in stimming and one coffee a day shouldn't be a problem. Was it same sperm as before? Was it frozen?  I really hope they help you with next tx

Becky - great news, hope your results will be ok as well, but if not it might explain things like it has for many of us, need to know what I am doing with log burner as it's our main form of heating downstairs!! We'd freeze otherwise.

Hugs all round, especially Jo8, Kuki, Jo11, Di and Neema who I think are needing one and Isobel (how are you getting along!?)
Love to all, Justine xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
I have pm'ed you earlier on. But just want to say. It is not the eggs. You did well. They were mature and 10 of them. It is the sperms who could not get in? What stage the fertilization failed? If they did not able to get in this is sperm issue for definite. We had this before with ours that is why it always been ICSI for us.. They are just not good enough for IVF. Please don't beat yourself about it.. Embryolog should have done ICSI.. His fault full stop. 
Thinking of you..    

Becky, if I get into trouble I will call. Promise. Tomorrow I find out what is the next plan.. 
Has the extention is over?

Linz, so good to hear you are in 20 weeks.. Weldone you.. hanging in there.. I know how hard that is when you are not feeling so well.. But nearly nealry there.. 

Gladys, goodness you are so close.. .wonderful!

Had an hr sleep still feeling yuck. .Roll on the evening.. I have to say I am not looking forward to tomorrow at all.. Dh will be away tomorrow and thursday nite. So we are our own. Lets hope it will be an uneventful days.. That is all I wish for. 

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
Great news. And yes go with him. And make sure.. 

Justine,
Thank you so much for all the help.. I have been sitting in here thiking what I can eat for dinner. And I have to say I don't have much good food for sugar levels.. Got to go shopping desperately.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls....same 20 year old buck donor I had last time so I'm not sure if it was his swimmers. Probably it's my old eggs but I agree they should have stuck to original plan of ICSI. I hope they give me some compensation or another round...fingers crossed! 

Becky Glad to hear your DH is going to get in for his OP...and I know you will make sure he gets a bed! 

Kuki Hang in there too...not an easy ride for you at all! 

Justine it's really great you are getting the word out re the over 40's and IVF in general!   

Jo11 Hope you and DH have success with Penny very soon. You really deserve a break! 

Thanks again girls for the support...this old battery hen is going to open a bottle of CAB SAV! 

Hang in there ladies!   

xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Enjoy it for me too.. I have to say I don't feel like drink any more at all. But on the other hand I dream about having hot choclate fudge cake with ice cream and cream.. oh yes yummy. This rate I will enjoy it in my dreams...  
Kukixxx


----------



## alexine

Kuki I will have all the cake for you too.....tonight I had 3 eccels cakes, a big bag of crisps with full fat dip, and half a bottle of wine. That should do it!  Tomorrow is a new day to think about a plan! 

Hang in there ladies     
xxA


----------



## reb363

Alexine -     I'm so sorry.  It just won't be anything you did - it really won't.  I had that happen once and was absolutely devastated.  Hang on in there. I really hope you get another round with ICSI.  


Sorry I'm not around much.   My house has been flooded and we can't live at home so it's a shambles.  love to all though xx


----------



## reb363

ah we crossed over.  Enjoy the wine and cakes.  Me too by the way!


----------



## LJyorkshire

Alexine   - just devastating..enjoy your wine Hun x


----------



## urbangirl

Alexine, I'd be furious with that result, it's not your donor and I doubt you didn't have a single good egg, so if it were me I'd blame the lab and take my money elsewhere.


----------



## alexine

*Urbangirl*....it's really weird as I didn't expect to do as well as I did the first time, and was delighted when I got 10 eggs, but something about this cycle didn't feel right from the very beginning. 
The change of drugs and protocol at the last minute, the nurse gave me the wrong day for my trigger shot which I caught, and now this ICSI situation. For some reason the fact I got none instead of maybe one for the freezer might be better in the end. I think there is a chance they will offer some compensation for another round and also they will have a new chromosome screening system in place for embies in 2 months. I don't know.....  I'm really trying to find something positive in all of this. Onwards and upwards...keep going!?  
xxA


----------



## Sezy

Alexine, just wanted to say how sorry I am about your recent cycle :-(  Hopefully ICSI will be successful for you.

Hugs

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry Alexine xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
That is the spirit.. Upwards!!!     
Big kiss to you two girls. Kukixx


----------



## urbangirl

Alexine, of course you must not be disheartened when it sounds like you have every reason to suspect its them that are at fault.  I know how it feels to have a cycle and end up with zip, If you had your last successful cycle at the same place then that would perhaps be a reason to try there again, but if not you are well within your rights to try and claw some money back and spend it elsewhere where they are a bit more on the ball. There is always a positive and every cycle is a learning experience that brings knowledge that hopefully takes us all closer to our goal.


----------



## neema

Alexine - So sorry about the fertilisation...i really think you ought to claim some compensation from them. On the upside 10 eggs is pretty good  :fx luck for next tx.


----------



## alexine

Thanks Neema  Kizzy Urbangirl LJ Reb Kuki Agate Becky Justtine Gladys Jo and Sezy.  I'm hopeful they will come up with something...waiting til the review. If they come up with nothing then I will put my horns on  . I accept that I'm an old bird and that my eggs are 18 months older from when I had my BFP but without ICSI how can I tell if I am dealing with rubbish embies? From what I understand the shell of the egg gets tougher with age but doesn't necessarily mean a bad egg?? I'm willing to accept my eggs are toast if that's what the problem is but there is something niggling in me saying that's it something else....maybe I'm being foolish. 
I must admit I feel worse today than yesterday....feel robbed! Anyway going to the counselor today....

Thanks again for your support.

Hang in there girls!     
xxA


----------



## HMB

So sorry Alexine, this is truly frustrating for you     . I don't blame you for being suspicious about the clinic slipping up, you had a lot of eggs!


----------



## alexine

Thanks HMB  Just thought I would also add...I sometimes feel a bit hesitant posting on this thread as I know how very very lucky I am to have my DD...and some of you are still fighting for your BFP.
I do like the vibe here though and would also like to offer support if I can if it's okay......
    
xxA


----------



## HMB

Alexine, please don't feel bad, especially on my account. You have every right to want to have another baby !  . You have already experienced more of this rollercoaster than I have. So I, for one, appreciate having your input/comments as both someone experienced in tx and someone who has been successful. THANK YOU.


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
Yes egg shall gets thicker as we get older and sperms even great ones finds it hard to get in. ICSI and assisting hatching there to serve us. I am one of them. Without these I could not get pregnant. 
I hope you are coping..    
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Kuki I hope you get some good news today from your appointment. 
xxA


----------



## sofagirl

Kuki – Great to read your encouraging news.  So pleased they have finally dismissed all thoughts of anything serious – must be such huge and happy relief.  Good luck with your appointments this afternoon.  Hope it’s not too long a day for you and that you start to feel better soon.  Rest, rest, rest.

Becky – Hi, have you got over the HSG soreness?  Is an HSG the same as a hysto?  Good that it was normal.  Good luck with your hidden C results.  Also for DH op – fab they seem to be pulling out all the stops to make sure it happens this time.  Thanks for the reassurances that I’m not alone in being a one-time stalker!

HMB – good luck with your hidden C results, too.  Also for your blood tests and scan on Friday.  Looking forward to hearing how you get on.  Why do people complain about Menopur?  Penny has recommended either that or Mergonal (sp?) for me for next cycle (because she tells me my LH is low); my last cycle was Gonal-F – really easy.  Do I need to prepare myself for pain??

Justine – sorry to hear about DH car accident.  What a complete pain, but thank goodness he’s ok.  Will the insurance cover the damage and be able to make it look brand new again??  Thanks for PM – sorry I haven’t replied yet … been in Athens for last couple of days to see Penny, immune doc, hysto etc.  Been reading but not posting.  So I also haven’t yet had a chance to watch the One Show – sounds from everyone else like you did brilliantly again.  (Has Infertility Network offered you a job as their PR spokesperson yet??)  How are you getting on with your meds?  How is the joint pain?  (Sorry if you’ve already said; I’m doing a bit of a skim-read catch-up, so may have missed it.)

Gladys7 – lovely to see you popping on.  You won’t know me, but I cycled with the May crowd last year.  You and I started DR on the same day, same protocol, both 1st timers, similar age, TTC for similar length of time, so I felt a kind of connection with you (not brave enough to post at the time, though!).  So pleased it worked for you – can’t believe you’re 36 weeks!!  Huge congratulations.  Hope everything is going smoothly.  (I was really sorry to read of your early loss.)  When does your maternity leave start?  I’ve missed you and all the others from that thread – it got locked and moved to somewhere on the site where lurkers could no longer lurk!

Jo11 – hope you’re doing ok.  Sounds from your latest update like Penny inadvertently threw a bit of a spanner in the works with her suggestion of donor eggs.  But there’s no reason why a plan that has been sellotaped back together shouldn’t work….?  Have you made any firm decisions yet?  If anyone can make OE work, Penny can, so it may be worth one last go with her before moving to donor?  (If only to prevent those debilitating niggles creeping in years down the line, “what if….?”)  Tough decision, though.  Thinking of you.

Alexine – sooooo sorry to hear your news.  It’s so hard, I know, but please try not to torture yourself with “what ifs” regarding the ICSI.  Our embryologist said that based on DP’s sample on the day we didn’t need ICSI, but when we were trying to decide wither or not to have it, she said, “How will you feel if we call you tomorrow and none have fertilized?”  Stupid question, we thought.  We said we’d be devastated (of course), so she said, “Well you should have ICSI, then.”  We went half/half in the end, and, yes, we got fertilization.  BUT every single one of our 11 embryos began to degenerate after day 3, and none made it to blast.  The 3 morulas we had put back on day 5 didn’t implant, and the remaining 8 were destroyed on day 6.  So we feel that actually we just delayed the inevitable.  We had to deal with the numb devastation regardless.  What I’m trying to say is that regardless of what you do, you can never know how it would have worked out if you’d done something different, so don’t waste energy on “if only…”.  It will eat you up, and for nothing.  And as Becky and Justine have said, ditto the guilt over the odd cup of coffee, glass of wine etc.  Try and concentrate instead on taking care of yourself and working out next steps when you’re ready.  Much easier said than done, though, I know.  Hope the counsellor this afternoon is helpful.  When’s your review?  Very good luck with the compensation or another round.  (It’s one thing not to beat yourself up over what may or may not have been, but quite another when it comes to beating up the clinic!  I agree with the others who’ve said that they don’t seem to have got their act together for you this cycle, and that’s inexcusable.)  Thinking of you, too.  Xx

Hi to LJ Yorkshire, Neema, Rachel, Little B, Summerglory, Di, Sarah Essex, Mandimoo and Lindz (hope the sickness eases soon and huge congrats on your little girl!), and to everyone else, too.  Tommi – hi and thanks for PM, will reply soon…..

AFM:  been in Athens last couple of days, seeing Penny, immune doc etc.  Bit sore from hysto yesterday (not even made it to the sofa today – working from bed!), but otherwise ok.  Still waiting for results of various tests etc. to come back.  Given up waiting for any response from our NHS appeal (submitted November), and decided to take the plunge and do our next cycle with Penny instead.  5 weeks of ABs for hidden C and mycoplasma, a month of Prednisolone (does anyone know what this is likely to be for?  I want to ask my GP if she’ll prescribe it for me on the NHS, but I’ll need to explain to her why I need it, and I’m so used to reading of ladies taking it on here that I didn’t realise ‘til on the flight home last night that I don’t actually know.  Another read-through of Agate’s immunes FAQ required methinks).  Then fingers crossed we can finally cycle again.  She says we can cycle as soon as I’ve finished the Cyclacur if we want i.e. on next AF.  Bit scary tbh.  And, ridiculously, I’m sometimes as frightened that it may work as that it may not.  Not sure what that’s all about.  


SG x


----------



## BECKY7

Hi sofa girl  thank you. And yes you can get pred from your GP as long you get either letter or prescription  as that was I did  and I did say I couldn't afford TX in England blah blah  and now I get it all the time as a back up lol  and I think it to do with damp your immune if you have any etc.
Good luck and not long to go  how exciting lol.
Still waiting for a letter to confirm the date as needed to know the dates so I can start praying for the op to work lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi everyone

I'm trying to keep up with reading what's going on - but I'm a bit behind in posting.

Kuki - hope you get to the bottom of things soon and that you get the support/help that you need from the doctors and consultants.  
It must be grim feeling awful most of the time - but I'm sure Toddy will be keeping warm and sung in there, despite everything.

Justine - glad to hear DH is ok after his bump - bet it gave him a shock.  Thought you did so well on the One Show.  As others have said, they really seem to gloss over the issues.  It seems to stand out even more when it's something that you know something about.  To be fair to them, I think they could have dedicated a whole programme to ivf and it still wouldn't have covered everything.  I've lost track with where you are up to - did AF turn up in the end?

HHH - glad to see that you're doing so well with the weight loss.  I've just started going back to the gym - you're inspiring me.

Jo11 - nice to see you back on the thread.  Fingers crossed when you have your next scan that you've got more than 5 follies.

Lindz - can't believe that you're already 20 weeks.  Hope the sickness subsides soon.

Sofagirl - pred helps, as Becky has said, to calm your immunes.  Penny likes to prescribe it after you've tested positive for hidden c.

Alexine - so sorry that none fertilised.  I can't believe how slapdash some of the clinics can seem - especially when it's something as important as ivf!!

Agate - I'm off to Create on Thursday.  I'll try to remember to find out the name of the drug.  Hopefully, I shouldn't forget, as I need to get some for myself!!

Hi to Neema, Poppy, LJ, CD, Urbangirl and anyone else that I've missed off.

AFM - I went for a scan on Wednesday, which was day 5.  After 3 weeks on the pill, all of my cysts have gone.  Jo8 mentioned that women are often put on the pill to get rid of cysts - I don't know why either Lister or Create never suggested doing this sooner?!

I had 4 small follies, so I will do a final OE natural modified at Create.  Fingers crossed that a) I don't ovulate early and b) actually get an embie to put back.  Here's hoping......

Hope we all get some good news soon.

Isobel x


----------



## BECKY7

Sorry sofa girl  I don't really know the different between HSG and HYSTO  sorry.
Becky7 xx


----------



## HMB

Good luck Isobel    

Sofagirl, thanks so much. Menopur is a bit of a pain to administer, it's not so much that it hurts more than gonal F/puregon. I did puregon before, it comes with a pen and is basically dummy proof  . With Menopur, you need one big need to suction out saline from a tiny vial and then insert it into another bottle with Menopur. THEN you need to withdraw the Menopur mix with the syringe. I've done it twice. Hopefully I will do better tonight. My dose is 75 and I started on CD4. 

Becky: HSG is the hysterosapinography that checks to see if your tubes are patent. Hysterography (sp?) presents slight confusion as the doctors use the same term for the exam as they do for the operation. The exam checks your cervix and uterus (they found a polyp on my cervix). The operation removes the bad stuff found during the exam. This is not a detailed explanation, but I hope the distinction is clearer.

xx


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks Becky, Isobel and HMB.  Really helpful.  Very good luck, Isobel, with your Create cycle.  Brilliant news that all your cysts have disappeared.  All my fingers and toes crossed for you for good news at Thursday’s appointment.  (I don’t know much about natural cycles – do you mean tomorrow or next week?)

SG x


----------



## alexine

*Sofagirl* All the very best luck with your cycle with Penny!   She is supposed to be just excellent...I also contacted her today to try and work out a plan B.

*Isobel* All the best luck for your cycle too...and lots of    for those follies!

Thanks again girls for lending an ear and your encouraging words.... 

I went back to the clinic today and spoke with the counselor. She felt that there should be some kind of compensation...and she brought that up not me. She also offered to have a word with my consultant... fingers crossed they come up with something so I can go again with *ICSI*!! 

Anyway I'll keep going!!

Hang in there ladies!    

xxA


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies,

Kuki - so glad it doesn't seem to be anything too serious and if 3 doctors say to keep taking the meds then they must be right.  Just worrying about you, that's all!   It's no fun being ill when you're pregnant as I well know.  I don't have Gestational Diabetes (I think) but do have protein and ketones in my urine, plus I'm also low on potassium and sodium which they think is because I'm not eating enough.  The doctors don't seem that bothered though.  

Alexine - So sorry to hear your news.   After the high of 10 embies you must be devastated.  What I can't understand is why the embryologist didn't icsi the eggs after they failed to fertilise through ivf.  I know that the Lister will do this (after a phonecall to make sure you are gonna pay the extra of course) and I know some other clinics do too.  They call it "rescue icsi". Good luck with getting compensation.  

Becky - Hope you have recovered from your HSG.  I remember mine all too well as I was in so much pain! Was it you that asked about the difference between hsg, hysto etc?  In case it was, a hsg is where they inject an iodine-based dye into your uterus and fallopian tubes and then use X-ray to see if there are any problems with the uterus and to make sure the tubes are potent.  A hysto is where a camera is inserted into your uterus so the doctor can look for any abnormalities.  An aquascan or saline infusion sonography is where saline is injected into your uterus to expand it and you are scanned in the normal way.  Great news about your DH's op.

Jo8 - Hope you are OK.  

HHH - Any news on a way forward, either solo or with your DH?  I hate to think of you watching from the sidelines, desperately wanting to participate but not being "allowed" IYKWIM.  

LJ - How exciting that you're about to start your cycle.  I truly hope that it is successful for you.  Are you doing the full donor or backup donor programme?

Hi Neema - Crossing everything for a successful outcome for you soon.  

Hi Summer - You're definitely going to the right place.  I was a lost cause until I went to Serum - never had a BFP despite having had a total of 15 embryos transferred of which 7 had been from a donor in her early 20's!

Jo_11 - I watched your hysto video with interest - your insides look way different to mine lol!  Mine were very pink with lots of bleeding when the surgeon cut into me wherereas yours looked nice and clean!  Excuse me for my gross comments!

Hi Gladys.  Can't believe you're 36 weeks already!  Doesn't time fly!

Isobel - Good luck with your forthcoming cycle.  

Hi Sofagirl.  I think people complain about Menopur as you have to mix powder vials with saline before injecting and it is really fiddly.  Be reassured that it doesn't hurt any more than any of the others though.  Prednisolone isused to lower the immune system if you have high NK cells... idea is to aid implantation and it's best to start before tx.  I found that Prednisolone is actually cheaper on private px than on a NHS one - it's a very cheap drug!  

Little B - I feel like a full time bulimic at the moment!  Honestly I don't know how people can deliberately make themselves vomit.  Thanks for the reassurance, and you too Justine.  Saw you on the One Show btw - I have to say you look very good for 42.  Shame it just scraped the surface of the issue but then the One Show always tends to treat serious issues lightly.

AFM - Everything was good at my anomaly scan yesterday and baby is spot on for dates which is such a relief given I've lost 11 lbs since being pregnant.  And I'm so happy to say that we're having a little girl.     Although I honestly would have been happy with either after so many years of trying but I've always longed for a daughter so I'm over the moon.  Just hope the second half of this pregnancy is better than the first!

Hi Di, Mandimoo, HMB, Kizzy, Rachel, HMB, Poppy, CD, Reb, Urbangirl, SarahE

Love to everyone I've missed.

Lindz xx


----------



## poppy40

Ahh fab news Lindz - how lovely! So sorry you've had a rough time, really hope u start to feel better soon. On the up side u wont have any pg weight to lose 

Will catch up over weekend. H has got awful acid reflux & has been in somuch pain feeding its been just heart wrenching. Hes hungry but screaming & cant feed properly. After 5 trips to the drs we finally have some new meds to try.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Aw, poor little Harry.   I truly empathise as I'm also going through the same at the moment apart from the screaming that is!   What are they giving him?  I'm living on Rennies at the moment.  Gaviscon just comes straight back up.  Dr suggested Ranitidine if it gets worse, but I'm reluctant to take extra meds while pg.  I like your thoughts on the pg weight, although I expect as soon as I can eat properly I'll quickly make up the lost pounds!


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - new med is one which empties stomach of acid & everything else I presume so not sure that would be good for you with all the weight you're losing! Hes also on gaviscon which bungs him up so has to have lactulose for that & colief to help his tummy. They might try him with some px formula if new concoction doesnt work.

Think ranitidine is commonly given before c-sections these days as I had it this time around.

H has been asleep all eve so think I will be paying for it later on  xx


----------



## sofagirl

Lindz – Hi, I’m so sorry you’re feeling so rubbish.  I do hope you feel better soon.  I’ve read that hyperemesis typically disappears after week 21?  If so, fingers crossed you’re a typical case and it will all be over in a few days.  Thinking of you.  It was me that asked about the difference between HSG and hysto – thanks.  Also for your thoughts on Pred: good to know it’s cheap!  Will investigate today.  But I’m on thyroid medication, which means all my NHS prescriptions are free.  (Sometimes it’s just not worth the hassle, though.)

Poopy40 – sorry to read your little one is suffering, too.  Poor thing … must be dreadful to see.  Hope the new meds work.

SG x


----------



## HMB

~Lindz~ said:


> AFM - Everything was good at my anomaly scan yesterday and baby is spot on for dates which is such a relief given I've lost 11 lbs since being pregnant. And I'm so happy to say that we're having a little girl.    Although I honestly would have been happy with either after so many years of trying but I've always longed for a daughter so I'm over the moon. Just hope the second half of this pregnancy is better than the first!


Lindz, I'm sure you have heard it all, but I thought I would tell you what a friend of mine did for morning sickness. First just imagine that it's like being on a small sailboat in very choppy waters. Seasickness is inevitable!  You absolutely have to have something simple in your stomach at all times, and NO milk products. Have you tried nibbling on saltine crackers? You could try eating one every half hour until things calm down, keep them by your bed at night and in your purse when you go somewhere. Don't ever let your stomach go completely empty. Of course you can eat milk products, but just don't make them the first thing in your stomach. Clear soup also could help. You poor thing!


----------



## sofagirl

Sorry girls, I’m going to rant.  So skip it if you’re not in the mood!

I’ve just watched Monday’s One Show.  Justine, you were great (as ever!), and it’s lovely to be able to put a face to a name.  I think they managed to avoid cheese, but as some of the others have said, it’s a pity they dealt with it so superficially.

But (here’s the rant part) I HATE the fact that that they always compare the IVF postcode lottery to patients not getting the cancer drugs they need.  Like there’s some kind of hierarchy of medical complaint, of which cancer is at the top.  Not that we wouldn’t all agree that cancer is a serious and worthy cause.  We’ve all experienced / are experiencing its devastating effects in the lives of people we know and love.  But if someone chops off their little finger in an accident, no-one would suggest that the NHS shouldn’t pay to sew it back on again because, after all, you don’t really need your little finger to enjoy life, and there are cancer patients more in need of the money.  Yet that’s ALWAYS the comparison made when it comes to the inability to have a child.  Makes me mad.

In fact I thought the most powerful part of the One Show piece was Dawn French’s response when asked how many cycles she thought the NHS should offer.  (“Er, 84.  As many as it takes.”)

What do you all think?  I hope I haven’t offended anyone, but I’m tempted to start a new thread:  A list of medical treatments the NHS routinely offers as standard, but which are less deserving of NHS resources than cancer.  Let’s see how much money we could save them.


----------



## rachel1972

sofagirl , i think its a very sad situation when we are all competing to be the most in need of treatment and i dont think people understand how infetiliitly can ruin your life.  But the nhs has to sort this out cos no one knows where they stand and thats so miserable.


----------



## Tommi

Hi ladies 

I just watched that programme as well. Justine - really great!

Re funding, us ladies who are single by choice and trying to be mothers by choice know exactly where we stand... the NHS would rather we be in any (even dysfunctional) relationship than leading happy, healthy lives as unmarried women. It's that stark a reality. When a GP put it to me like that (he's very angry about the funding situation and degree of discrimination involved) I realised how crazy it all is.

SG... love the idea of your list of treatments... hard to do that without touching on the whole realm of lifestyle choices... smoking, drinking, stress, diet etc etc... how much does alcohol cost the NHS? No question of having to pay for treatment for alcohol related diseases though.... I could on... we seem to support dysfunction in mid-life very well, but start of life and end of life is a shambles in this country.  Really says a lot about our values as a nation.

Txx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello everyone   




Just popped by to say congrats to Lindz on team pink - I was like you on both counts - we were overjoyed to be having a girl as had always wanted a daughter too ( although would have been blessed to have a son too! ) 


And I was sick all the time, day and night! Nothing worked for me - fizzy drinks and ice lollies helped but nothing would stop it - it eventually eased up around 23-25 weeks - but came back later!   


Hugs to all xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lindz,
Of course I know..Same here. I have to cope some how.. 
I am so delighted with your news on having a girl and all looks good at the scan.. Wonderful.. I have to say the torching will go on till we have them in our arms.. Till than all I wish for you it gets a bit better.. 
But I know once it starts rocky it just carries on.. Lets hope you get lucky.. Take all the vits. That is what I am doing.. They are making me feel ill but lucky enough to hold on to them with awful feeling.. It feels like it just sits in my tummy does not go any where.. 

Poppy,
Oh poor little darling H.. Hope he is a bit better today? Such a worry when they are not well.. I hate it.. Wish it million time that is us not them..

Rachel and Sofagirl,
NHS should say okay No IVF for anyone.. and that is.. Not some gets it and some don't.. It is not fair.. We had to sacrifice so much to be able to have our IVFs.. yes we have been living as a very poor family in last 6 years.. But that is the choice we had to make.. Cos we have no choice.. When we find out we could not have kids naturally I was 35. NHS told me their waiting list for investigations were 2years.. And I was told do not wait if you have means just get it done.. And I am greatful to them to not to store us with it all.. 
I still believe people who has childern in mind int eh future.. Should do testings first and find out all the odds.. Than make their plans.. Don't use pills etc like I did like a stupid person for years and than find we can not have children.. Even people have to get it done privately they ar enot that expensive. Sperm test and ultrason for ladies. That is all we need to figure if we can have kids easyly or not..

Becky,
Any news on Hidden C? God I remember it was the shock of my life when I found out.. Weird thing was I had it when I was pregnant for Lara. 

AFM, I never ever felt so unwell in my entire life.. I feel utter rubbish.. The tummy and insides are hurting.. No energy what so ever. I am living but just.. Feel like death.. 
They will repeat the poxy white cells test next week friday. See what it comes.. Hopefully better.. Who knows.
Dr. look at Toddy yesterday. Was not moving at all. It had HB. He did not measure anything. He annoys the hell out of me. I wish he did give proper scan.. He jsut looks at the HB and says yes it is alive. I asked him is it normal.. Without doing anything he keep saying yes yes normal and healthy.. I can not wait to do my nuchal scan at FMC 21st of feb.. I will know if it is okay or not.. We will know more.. Well if we get to 12th.. 
I forgot to ask to dr. about Intralipidis. Saturday I am due one.. I will try to get an answer some how tomorrow.. It has no sugar in it so it should be okay.. I should google and see what it says..

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Kiki honey, I hope things get better soon xx

Lindz, yes here I am on the sidelines. Trying to think positively whilst 
Playing the waiting game, have lost twenty pounds on five weeks, aim to have a 
Normal bmi by the end of July, then I will make plans, donor eggs are donor eggs, 
Whether I am 44 or 45. Better that I wait am and fit and healthy so less chance of gestational diabetes etc.
Dh still selfish /:/:////// nothing  I can do, he won't discuss it, he'll either leave me
Or he won't, that is the only truth.

Isobel, looking forward to hearing about eggs collected and fertilised!! Call me when you can xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Morning
Got my result this morning and I am positive for 4 different test  so whether that make huge different to all my failed ICSI  and now I needed some news for the date of my DP op.
Becky xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi 
I have email penny and she said I don't have any Hidden C  i only have a positive result for ureaplasma and some imbalances in my vaginal bacterial load. Chlamydia are negative which is a good thing. 

Becky7 xx


----------



## Isobel67

Kuki - sorry you aren't feeling any better    .  Can you change your doctor at all?  Can't believe he's being so unpleasant, especially when he knows you're going through it.

Becky - It's good that you got your test results so quickly, at least you can start to address the underlying causes.

HHH - 20 lbs     .  That's fantastic.  Will give you a call next week.

Poppy - hope Harry gets over the acid reflux soon.  It must be awful when he's unwell.

Lindz - I'm so pleased the anomaly scan went well.  I'm delighted it's a girl.  This sounds a bit sad - can you knit?  Debbie Bliss has a baby book of cardigans etc.  They are really easy to do - I made some for my sister when she had little girl.  They look fantastic.

HNB - I've lost track a little.  Where you going for IUI?  Have you been already?  If so, you're probably on the dreaded 2ww.  Hope it passes quickly.

Alexine - you should get compensation!!  They should make it work that you get another cycle for minimum cost, especially as it was their fault.  Don't let them fob you off.

Justine - it must be nrealy a week now since you were on the radio/tv.  Goodness me - you're slacking   .

Hi to Sofagirl, Neema, Jo11, Tommi, Summer and anyone else I've missed.

AFM.  Thank you for your good wishes.  I went for my scan at Create yesterday.  On the RHS, I had 1 follie that was 14mm and another that was 9.  On the left, it looked like I had a big cyst?!!  Anyway, they said that I will probably only get one egg as the the 9mm one is unlikely to be ready in time.  I have another scan tomorrow morning and they think EC is on Monday.  I think my body seems to like Gonal F even less than Menopur...

Quick question - I have an opened pen of Gonal-F from 2 months ago.  On the packet it says to discard it after a month.  Do you think it stops working after that?  I need one shot tonight.  I have a 450 pen unopened or I have the opened one which I could use.  It just seems such a waste of money if I open the new 450 pen, just to have to throw it away, when I've only used 150.  If any can advise, I'd be grateful.

On the night that I take my trigger shot Create say not to take any Gonal F etc only the trigger.  I seem to recollect that when I was at Lister, they got me to take menopur and cetrotide on the evening of the trigger ie say around 8pm.  Then the trigger was taken later at 10.  I wonder why Create don't recommend taking the other injections?

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Isobel x


----------



## agate

isobel: not sure about using the opened gonal F - I am sure a pharmacist would tell you to discard it though.

i guess create are happier for you to start to 'coast' on the day of your trigger shot, whereas lister wanted you to have the extra day's oomph?


----------



## Isobel67

Agate - thanks for that.  I forgot to tell you the name of the drug!!  It's indomethacin/indometacin.  Apparently it's similar to aspirin but much stronger.  I've got to start taking it on the evening that I take my trigger shot, then 1 tablet 3 times per day on Sunday and 1 final one on the morning of EC.

Hope that's useful.

Ix


----------



## HMB

Becky just do the ABs for that stuff as soon as u can.

Sorry for the sloppy iPhone message!

Hiya Isabel- I am actually waiting for my scan results.  I am CD8. Insemination next week, will know more this pm. I would throw out the open puregon, I used it in the fall for OI. I know it is such a waste! Never did stim same time as trigger.
More later xxxxx


----------



## HMB

Kuki, I really hope you start feeling better   

Isabel, one more thing. I did puregon for OI as I said earlier, dose of 150. Always had the target quantity of 2-4 follies. Now doing menopur, mind you at half the dose and less days, and had tiny follies on CD8  

Here's the scoop on my iui protocol status. Doc said my bloods were far from the right place for trigger (I get the results in the mail tomorrow). The scan doctor saw that my lining is too thin yet at 2mm (never had a thin lining). I have 1 follie on each ovary but tiny at 3mm. Also have a endometriom (cyst type of thing) of 8mm so not important at all. Next phase: I am to triple my dose of Menopur to 225 (3 vials per shot)   until Monday. Then I go back for bloods and scan. I told the Scan Doc that i have had spotting since AF, and just a little right before the scan. She said something about me still getting rid of stuff in there like for AF, so I think this will be a long one. Well, anyway we will see on Monday. Any thoughts?  I know of ladies on FF who have had small follies and had cycles abandoned, so I assume this is possible even if I've never had a follie-making problem  

Cheers


----------



## agate

isobel: thanks for that.


----------



## Isobel67

HNB - I've never successfully had any eggs fertilised, so perhaps I'm not the right one to comment...

The only thing that I've learned from my cycles, is that sometimes it's just not the right cycle to try.  Also, there is some thinking that increasing and decreasing the medication doses isn't great for egg quality.  Given that your body isn't quite right ie that you're still spotting, is it worthwhile asking the doctor whether you should go ahead this time or whether it's better if you wait until next cycle?

I hope they give you some good advice one way or the other.

x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks for the posts (20 pages ago ) Alexine, Kuki and SarahEssex, Jo 11! I'm not so good at keeping up here and don't have any good news.

*Kuki* - what's going on I'm  you feel better and junior too. Dr sounds like a jerk! 

*HMB* - good luck with your scan! I'm working on a project set in Paris right now, might need to take a trip 

*Alexine* - that's rubbish I'm hoping  the clinic sort you out for another round free of charge. Counsellor is very good there. 

*Jo11* - good luck with Serum 

Sorry I can't keep up with everyone but hope all are well.

Thanks for the advice on going for a fresh cycle unfortunately I've had a really slow diagnosis of post op adhesions from my GP and I'm now on a 6 month wait list for surgery. Then a 3 month recovery. Not really sunk in yet and I have a 3 month wait just to see the consultant. There is no way I can go private again since I haven't paid for my last op yet. It's starting to look like the jig is up and I'm just going to have to go on just me and the hound. I'm looking at a 9 month to a year wait to start tx and that makes me very . It also looks like I might have to wait it out on sickness benefits as I'm not sure I could get to work (if I had a job) on a daily basis. I'll be 42.5 by the time I'm in the all clear by the earliest so maybe it's just a sign to give up. I suppose I could bank some embies... I think I have a better chance of winning the lotto than ever getting to tx.

Ttfn - Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Diesy... I'm 42+3 months and have no intention of giving up. Your ovaries don't remember how many birthdays you've celebrated (or so I've been told)! 
You have mail by the way!  
Txx


----------



## HMB

Isobel, thanks, I totally appreciate your advice. I am also not that thrilled to take more stimms in case it screws up egg quality. I think the stimms will add up to still being less than I did in the fall for OI cycles. I'm going to wait and see what happens on Monday at the next bloods and scan.  

Diesy, you might be coming to my town? Cool! Possibility for a FF rendez-vous,  . 

Tommi, I love your comment  . I am also 42 + 3


----------



## Diesy

*Tommi* & *HMB* - yes, I know, I'm clinging to your imminent success stories      

Yes, Paris HMB, I'm trying to see what I can wangle, certainly have enough painkillers by now to manage it. My other project has a bit of Capri in it...maybe I should start using places I've actually been, although that would be dull and I REALLY need cheering up. 

Have a nice weekend tout le monde! My French is appalling btw. xx

PS By current dates I will be 42 and 5 months before ttc. (My Dad rang this afternoon to find out when my birthday was.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Kuki – Sorry you are feeling so poorly, but pleased it’s not due to anything super scary. Also pleased LO is doing well.

Lindz – How exciting, a little girl! I bet you are excited! Have you started thinking of names yet?

Diesy – don’t give in until you have to! I’ve been a year without any TX and will be at least another 2-3 months before we can get on with TX. I daren’t be stimming etc and looking after puppies too. Anyway I’m 43+5 and am thinking of a Tandem cycle, using OE and DE.

Becky – pleased you didn’t have hidden C, can the other infections be treated? Has DH op been confirmed yet?

Poppy – sorry Little Harry is poorly, hope he soon feels better. This stage soon passes, it’s just heartbreaking at the time when he is crying and in pain. Remember he’ll soon be running around with his older brother.

Hopex3 – Well done on the 20lb loss. Maybe you can PM me your diet as I could do with shifting some weight. I think your attitude is much healthier over DH, you have to live your life and why should you put your desire for a LO away when there are alternative options? 

Alexine – sorry about your zero fertilisation. How distressing for you especially as you and consultant had suggested it. I hope they come up with something more than just compensation given the heartache this has caused.

Isobel – good luck for your EC.

Hi to Neema, Justine, Jo-11, Jo-8, Sofagirl, Kizzymouse, HMB and everyone else.

AFM – had a lovely break away, nice and relaxing. Monitoring for LH surge again this month, I think it’s our last shot with Intralipids. We may have another 3 month go at trying naturally as puppies are due in 2 and half weeks and don’t want to be having TX and looking after pups at the same time. Getting quite excited about the patter of tiny paws! Getting all the things ready this weekend so I can play ‘mid-wife’ when the time comes.

Love to all

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Di, 

I'm a vegetarian, have been since I was 14. My diet has always been healthy , but based on pasta, rice and baked potatoes etc. I've put on 4 1/2 stone on the last two and a half years with a sore back and stress and massive comfort portions. i was overwigth to start off with.  I dont know how much i weigh, but i am guessing I was about 17 stone, now 15 1/2. Am pretty disgusted with myself actually. However, i now realise it wasnt my fault, I have always struggled with my weight and i now believe it is becuase i am extremely carbohydrate sensitive, almost pre diabetic. 

I now have 4 egg whites+ 1 whole egg + 1/2 piece wholemeal bread for breakfast, every day - after 5 weeks i still love it. (scrambled or dry fried at weekend, boiled in the week)
At about 11am I have 2tsp barley grass powder in water, to add to my protein and cleanse me (the only week i didnt lose much weight was when i didnt do this). 
FOr lunch I have half a pot of low fat cottage cheese+ one packet of quorn slices, sometimes baby sweetcorn/celery/sugar snap peas as well.
When I get home from work i have a banana, then about 7pm I have dinner of quorn and veg. 

So today for dinner i had a whole 200g pack baby spinach with two quorn fillets, half a pot of ricotta cheese and one onion fried in 1tsp cold pressed virgin rapeseed oil.  Yesterday I had 160g quorn monce with tinned toms, onion, red perpper and muchrooms on a bed of asparagus. Other days i make quorn balls with gravy thickened with a small bit of oatbran + frozen mix veg. 


The basics are that i am trying to eat 1000 cals a day of high protein, low carb. Sometimes I eat up to 1200, mainly its about 1050. It's not a lot, but cos its all nutrient dense i am NEVER hungry. I was trying to keep carbs under 150g, now i have cut that  to under 110. I have used an app on my phone called my fitness pal to log everything, it has lots of nutritional info as well. 

For the first time in my adult life i am able to eat dinner and it doesnt open the floodgates. I realised that before, all the carbs were stimulating my insulin and causing me to have an insulin 'high', which i then tried to maintain throught the evening my eating till i went to bed. i could never understand how if i ate nothing for breakfast i could manage my hunger, yet if i had a big breakfast i was hungry all day. The reason was that my breakfasts always include carbs. 

i have suspected this as my problem for quite a while,  but didnt know what to do as i am a vegetarian and couldnt go to a diet of chicken and veg. Then I realised i could, if i planned everything carefully. I look at all the vitamins i take in and realise that i need calcium supplements as well as my regular pregnacare, 
that i need to odd iron top up with 'spatone', that cos i am eating less i need a bit of extra potassium .  Vit D3 for the calcium as well. Vitamin deficiency will cause your body to lower metabolism and hold onto fat, so important not to swap healthy food for unhealthy treats on a low cal diet. 

i have developed a diet for myself where my protein is 90g a day instead of 30g a day, it is really suiting me and i think i can carry on like this till the summer. 
Of course I am missing choccy and wine, BUT i also know that if i so much as sniff it, the cravings will be so great afterwards that i might not be able to get back on the wagon. I have had to tell friends that i cant go out to eat or drink till the summer, or i might die form being overweight. When people try to force a doughnut or biscuit on me, i just make a joke about offering a beer to an alcoholic!!

oops - forgot to say - excercising every day, even if its just half an hour on the cross trainer i have at home. Try to burn 200 cals plus every day in exercise.  Twice a week I do half an hour of heavy weights at the gym. From my research i understand that if you are on a low cal diet you can often lose muscle instead of fat, if you are exercising daily and doing weights your body realises the necessity of holding onto all your muscl and just burns the fat instead. Without this i would have issues long term with muscle loss and lowered metabolism. i love cycling and do two 10 mile rides which include big hills at the weekend. 

I was always interested in nutrition and science, but i am now an expert - i love the fact that i am finally in control of something in my life and cant wait for the day i break up for the summer holidays and have to go to my in laws anniversary party. The last time they saw me i was 17 stone ish and by then i will  be 11 stone, which at 5'7" puts my BMI around 24 - all ready to go for DE, its just such a shame that Serum is shut in August as I wanted to have a summer holiday then have DE at the end of august when less stressed - it will have to be September instead. Best of all DH wont be able to torment me over being FAT any more, he will either have to love me or leave me. 

Sorry for long , non fertility post, but hopefully it might help someone!!!


----------



## LJyorkshire

HHH - great discipline live with the diet.  It's so sad that DH taunts you about your weight. Great that it sounds like you've decided to lose it for you and not for him. I've lost half a stone in 6 weeks so it's coming off slowly...

Well we're off! Penny has found us a donor and I have to have the Arvecap injection today to **** down my ovaries. Looks like I won't have to have a second bleed post- hysto. Just waiting for further info on dates. So excited ladies! 

LJ x


----------



## HMB

That's fantastic HHH, it always feels fantastic to focus on nutrition and have great results  

Woohoo, LJyorkshire!!!!

I figured out even with the increase in Menopur dosage, I am taking lots less stimms then I ever did on the 4 OI protocols with Puregon  . For example, the shortest one I did which was last June had 1,050ui total of Puregon. It was 1350 total 2 out of 4 OI cycles.  This IUI protocol will have a total after Sunday night of 900. Hope I don't have to do any more stimms on Monday! Oh also, this time there are no other drugs to slow things down (antagonists?) like Orgulatron. Gotta focus on the positive


----------



## sofagirl

LJ – wishing you all the very best with your cycle.  Very exciting!  Can’t wait to read about how everything goes.  Will have all fingers crossed that this is the one.  Very good luck indeed.

HMB – Thanks for update on your scan yesterday.  Good luck on Monday - hope the increased dose does the trick.  I like your thinking, by the way.  It makes me 29 + 11.  

Diesy – great if you could wangle a trip to Paris x

Di – so pleased you had a lovely break away.  Puppies – also very exciting!  Re monitoring LH surge:  May I ask you, or any other of you experienced and knowledgeable ladies on here, exactly how does one go about tracking this?  And what is the significance of an LH surge?  I’m so ignorant of the basics.  I feel I can’t have been paying enough attention during biology at school.  I’ve been tracking AF for 10 years, but literally just CD1.  Reading your posts, and having Penny tell me recently that my LH was low (never heard that from any of my UK doctors), I realise that I need to do a lot more to understand my cycles better, e.g. I suspect I have a short luteal phase.  In the distant past I’ve used fertility monitors (in those blissfully ignorant days when I thought I needed contraception), but ovulation kits are a complete mystery.  Can anyone offer a beginner’s guide?

HHH – fabulous that you’re doing so brilliantly on the diet, and thanks for sharing it in so much detail.  Not un-fertility-related at all – we all know how important it is for optimum fertility to keep BMI within normal range.  Lots of good stuff there for all of us.  (I don’t have a weight problem per se, but I know I’m not a particularly healthy eater – so I’ve picked up lots of tips from your post – thank you.)  I agree with LJ on your DH.  Some of your earlier posts about him brought tears to my eyes.  It is my fervent wish that that one day you will be telling us that you’ve denied him the satisfaction of leaving you, by leaving him.  Hugs xx

Rachel, Tommi and Kuki – thanks for indulging me in my rant earlier this week!  I agreed with all of your comments.  Kuki – your suggestion that the NHS should deny fertility treatment to everyone was an interesting one, and as you say, at would at least remove the unfairness of it all.  And I completely agree that everyone should be encouraged to have basic fertility tests when they’re younger if they intend to have children one day.  There’s too much nonsense peddled in the media about how easy it is these days to get pregnant later in life. 
Are you feeling any better?  Did you get an answer about the intralipids – are you having one today?  Thinking of you as ever.

Lindz – are you feeling any better?

Becky – brilliant news on the negative hidden C.  Fingers still crossed for DP op date.

Isobel – I used Gonal-F on my cycle. I was told not to take it on day of trigger, but I’d been coasting for 3 days before that due to over-stims, so not sure that helps you much?  I had the same issue re opening new pen.  I have an unopened box of 900IU Gonal-F, which you’re welcome to if you’d like it.  (Expires Jan 2013.)  I won’t need it now because Penny doesn’t want me to use Gonal-F on my next cycle.


Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all have good weekends.

SG x


----------



## agate

SG:  i feel safer combining different methods - so using OPKs + tracking CM or OPKs + temping.

depending on the length of your cycles, ladies often start to use opks from about day 7 - once a day, at the same time, not first thing in the morning.

as your follicle develops, the ovaries release estrogen which starts to change your CM from dry/white-ish to clear egg white.  Once estrogen reaches a tipping point that tells your pituitary gland that the follicle is big enough, so your pituitary releases an LH surge to trigger ovulation.  So you get an LH surge (to see on peesticks) about 24-48 hours before ov.  After ov, the empty follicle (corpus luteum) release progesterone which quickly dries up the CM to make it dry/white-ish again.    if you are doing your bbts - your temperature will be lowish and a bit wobbly at the beginning of the cycle, it sometimes has a little dip at ovulation and then rises just after ovulation because progesterone causes an increase in body temperature.  As the corpus decays, the progesterone falls, which drops your temperature and results in a bleed.  there is a lot of info and handy guides about tracking your cycles and free calendars to do it with at fertilityfriend.com

/links


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks, Agate – and so prompt!  I will check out the website you mention, and start this month.  In the meantime I’m afraid here’s another quick but probably daft question – do you take your BBT the same way as normal body temperature?  (What makes it “basal” – the fact that you take it first thing in the morning or that you take it differently somehow?  Can you do it with a bog-standard thermometer?)  Sorry, I’ve tried Googling, but not getting anywhere.  

Thanks again x

PS.  Is there a more appropriate area of the site for these sorts of newbie questions?


----------



## agate

its all explained on fertilityfriend.com - basal means resting - you have to take your temp in bed before getting up in the morning (otherwise the calories you burn by moving around start to raise your temp) - its best to set an alarm to make sure you do it at the same time each day -  it requires a bit of discipline but its fine once you get into the habit - and fertilityfriend will let you print pretty graphs of your temps and let you record your CM - you don't need to pay for the fancy membership - the free one is enough as long as you go back every 30 days to keep your account 'alive'.  you need a special, extra accurate thermometer but you can get them in larger branches of boots.  its called a fertility thermometer.  if you have a poor memory like me, try and get one that remembers the reading in case you forget before you write it down.  one tip I can suggest to make it easier is to take the temp vaginally - its much easier to get a stable reading.  you just insert the tip of the thermometer into your vagina and wait til you get a reading - the easiest thermometers are digital and they go beep when they've got a stable reading so you don't need to keep looking down there!

/links


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks again, Agate.  Sorry - should have gone to that site first.  xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning friends,

Wishing you all a great sunday.

I did go and had my ints yesterday. It took me almost all day. Today feeling very ill. Not sure if it is ints or cold or diabeties or meds.. 

Will be a busy one today. I will try to get DH to do some house work.. As I can not do any.. 

Becky,
So glad no hidden C.. Great news.. The rest will be probably ABs to sort out with. What did Penny advice?

HHH, 
You are great.. Weldone you!!! Just keep going for it..  

Sofagirl,
Thank you. In the end I had to call Dr. Gorgy. Not sure how much he is going to charge me for 6mins conversation but I find out next time I go and see him. Hoping not for another 2-3 weeks.

Agate,
Yesterday at Forest Hill. I met up again my ints body.. And she told me you open your own charity? Is that right? God I am behind on things.. Forgive me.. Would love to know more?

HMB,
Positivity the only thing will help us!!! Please don't stress about the dosage of drugs or number eggs.. I know how hard to do that.. But please try.. Relaxed approach is so much better than any drugs or any protocol..    

Lindz,
You feeling any better today? Hope so..   

LJ,
Soooo exciting!!!   

Di,
We want pics of the puppies when they are here.. I loved the last ones.. 

Isabel,
I never had the problem of ovulating ealry before. Cos they always control it with Lucrin 0.5 injection daily. That way I did not ovulate. Not sure why they dont' use that.. 
The last time (last tx) in Reprofit. 1st month they used the pill. And second month cetrotide(not sure the spelling) which made me worry a bit.. Cos with daily injections I know I won't ovulate.. 
Wishing you lots of luck.   


Love to you all.. 
Kukixx


----------



## agate

kuki: not my own charity - I just set up a fundraising page for operation smile (a charity that does important surgery for children in developing countries) - there is a link in my signature.

Ovulating early is fairly unusual where ladies do a conventional ivf protocol (using agonist like lucrin or antagonist like cetrotide) - but its more common on a natural protocol where ivf is done without so many meds.

hope your dh likes housework!

A x


----------



## Kuki2010

Agate,
Okay. I look up.. Let me read about it first.. 

Oh Dh annoyed the hell out of me and now he is out.. He got up and said he will go and do a job for 3hrs.. Here I was making plans for the day.. How stupid I was.. Than just before he goes he puts all the used tissues into toilet and blocks it.. Than p***ed out.. I so so angry.. Now I have to clean the bathroom and change the mats.. Argh... I could kill him. I am glad he is out now.. Don't want to see him for a long time.  

I tell you who needs them. I certainly don't.. Such a hard work they are.. Almost worse than a child.. Easier to look after and control a child than a man.. 

Okay sorry.. Rant is over.. 

Hope you are having a better sunday morning.. Kukixxx


----------



## neema

Goodmorning ladies

Kuki - Sorry to hear that you are still feeling ill, can you not request to change doctors?. I hope you start feeling better soon 

Hx3 - Wow....well done for the weightloss, it takes a lot of will power to follow a diet, i have started a fertility 7 days ago and i am finding it really hard

Sofagirl - You can buy opk's, digital thermometers and preseed at really good prices on www.SMEfertility.com

Poppy - Hope that baby H is feeling better now and growing bigger everyday...he is so cute 

Di - I am glad you enjoyed your break, i am sure the kittens will be a good distraction for you. Goodluck for this month  

HMB - Goodluck for this month  

Jo_8 - Hope you are ok hun  

Lindz - Yeaaahhh to team pink  what a blessing to get a daughter you always wanted!!.

AFM - I started the 21 day challenge of a fertility diet 7 days ago.I highly recommend visiting www.naturalfertilitydiet.com....i have always heard that maca and spirunila are super fertility foods but have never tried them. They are easy available on amazon.com. Just thought i would mention it incase someone would be interested.

Hi to Justine, Jo_11, agate, Lindz, Sarah, Gladys, Alexine, Kizzy, Becky and everyone else. Have a lovely week.xx

/links


----------



## neema

LJ - Sorry hun, i meant to wish you all the very best in your forthcoming cycle


----------



## Kuki2010

Neema,
Thank you hun. Unfortunately the consultant I am seeing at NHS is the best there is.. So not changing him.. I just have to cope with it till we decide we will go private. if/when.. With DD we did go private and it was the best thing we did but we had the money than. I was working.. This time we have no money what so ever. If we go private we will barrow.. And don't want to get into debt.. But if need be we will do it.. We do not want to risk it cos of NHS mistakes/attitueds/shortcomings.. With DD it cost us 8.5k at St. Thomas.. But that was going back to 2007. Not sure how much it is now.. At the moment we are doing privately at FMC with scans etc.. Funny enough we went for a private scan where NHS NT scan will take place. I wanted to know what it is like. And now we have decided we will not trust them as we will be making our decision to have Amnio or not on NT scan results. So we are still going privately to FMC for the scan. 

I have taken over 3 moths of Maca and Coq10 and manage to create my 17 eggs on 300 gonal F.. Most eggs I created was on 300Gonal F and 150 M. 13 eggs when I was 36. So I think Maca helped.. But I took a lot of vits as weel as Ms and Cs..I think any vits to work you need to take it for a long time.. at least 3 months or so.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## TheYankee

Hi all...new to this thread but not FF.  I start Prmolut on Wed and then sniffing on the 22nd with an estimated ET for 16-19 March...woo hoo.  Will be reading a bit to find out about your journeys!


----------



## HMB

Thanks Kuki and Neema  . I am working on the positive thinking. We had dinner with friends doing their 2nd IVF here in Paris (she has PCOS, OHSS probs and something else). She is in the 2ww  . Anyway she lent me a French fertility hypnosis CD  . Why not? So we listened to it last night. Very good. Much longer than my Zita West CD, it's 48 minutes! Listened to Zita West today and took a long nap. Also managed a run this morning, so all good on the exercise/blood circulation front...Tomorrow am is bloods and scan again      

Good luck to everybody this week !


----------



## HMB

Quick update. Nothing really happened over the weekend with my follies, even after tripling the Menopur for 3 days  . One follie grew a whopping 1mm to weigh in at 4mm, the other stubbornly remains at 3mm. Lining only 3mm. Pffff. Not impressed. Waiting to hear back from my Doc who will see the blood results as well. I may here from them before 11:30, if not, then this afternoon. I'm guessing either he will abandon this cycle or stimm me all week. I have never had follies that didn't grow or thin lining.   I am on CD 11, so I suppose this could go on for a few days...


----------



## Diesy

Di - thanks    It's just a bit of a blow.  Picking myself back up with the all the kind words!
Aw, puppies, what kind are they?  How old?   My puppy's now 7 and still absolutely adorable. 

HMB -   follies


----------



## dyellowcar

Hopex3 – thank you so much for the in-depth diet, it sounds great! You have done so well on it too. It’s also good that you are doing for yourself. I’ve started a diet today and will be exercising too, dusted down my exercise bike, much to the hilarity of DH! I must admit I do walk a lot everyday, with the dogs, but I think the body gets used to it and I need to increase my metabolic rate. Good luck for your goal, knock em dead at the anniversary party!!!! 

Diesy – we’ve got Boxers, both as daft as brushes! The girl, Indy, is 3 and the boy, Branston, is 2 and half. 

The Yankee – hi and welcome.

HMB – hope the follies pick up ad you get some advice/ change of protocol from your cons.

Neema – good luck for this month too. Where abouts are you in this cycle, I’m CD10, so should be getting ‘the surge’ in the next day or two.

Sofagirl – don’t worry about asking lots of questions, that’s the good thing about this thread, everyone seems so knowledgeable. I’ve learnt more in the last year than I ever knew before. This is the first time I’ve monitored my LH surge, whilst I was under the NHS and on Clomid, I didn’t even know what LH was, just assumed we ladies ovulated every month.

LJ Yorkshire – What exciting news! Good luck with your TX, got everything crossed for you.
    
Hi to Justine, Jo-11, Kuki, Becky, Poppy and everyone else.


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

HMB   

The Yankee - welcome to the thread!

Hopex3, great news about the diet, thanks for all the details and congratulations on the weight loss (I am a big fan of protein @ 80g- 100g a day to aid weight loss and also to help heal/repair the body). It's amazing how it helps you manage your appetite! I reckon you just need to watch you don't develop a sensitivity to quorn as we can get sensitive to foods we eat often, perhaps try to alternate with other veg proteins or whey powder (some of those give 25-30g per serving). I'm a big fan of avocado for veggies - but lots of ladies are scared of it owing to kcal (but it fills you up and gives you some good fats).

LJ - great news you are starting soon   

Kuki- how are you feeling today (sorry your DH was naughty!)

Neema, good luck for this month!

Isobel - am wondering how you are getting on?

Jo8   

Di- I  PM'd you.

I had my first LH surge  since November and my hysto in December, so have been making the most of the window (except OH was away for surge day and came back the day after next!!)- within 48 hrs so hopefully ok in terms of catching window. Also had latest TSH [email protected] 2.9 (free T4 13.4) - so still not ideal, will keep on the natural things for a bit longer and if no change will then try thyroxine again.

Hellos to Jo11, Poppy, Little B, Sofa girl, Alexine, Diesy, Tommi, Lindz, Sarah, Kizzy and everyone else

Has anyone heard from CD about how's she's getting on with her LO?

Justine xx


----------



## HMB

Justineb, dyellowcar & Diesy, thanks for your kind support  

The Doc has decided to abandon/cancel this iui cycle. I think this is a good idea considering the wacky bloods and tiny follies. Stimms didn't do anything. I was upset  ...and then a bit worried about what the Doc would say, you could say paranoid  . Well, I had nothing to worry about, he very kindly called tonight and we discussed for about 2-3 minutes. He agrees that my body must not be ready yet after the operation in January. So we will regroup in a couple weeks when I get AF  . So TTC will have to wait a few weeks (not sure a 4mm follie bothers to ovulate, what would be the point?).  

Justineb, looking forward to hearing some good news from you in about 2 weeks  

Good luck Yankee!

Hope you are getting better Kuki. You must be tired


----------



## Diesy

HMB -   But sounds like a good choice, it is quite soon after January and you're saying it's an unusual response for you so fingers crossed for a Spring round!  

Di - aw, wee Boxers, I bet they keep you busy!

Justine - fingers crossed for good timing    

Kuki - hope you are feeling better!

Got my letter done for the consultant to try to speed things up, thank you Tommi!!!    And I have an interview in the deep south on Thursday.  That'll keep me on my toes!


----------



## HMB

Diesy, hehe, don't think we will wait that long until spring  , just til the end of February when AF comes. Then we will try iui again, hopefully hormones and body will be ready


----------



## Kuki2010

HMB,
My doc in Turkey always said couple of periods than try again.. Don't rush it.. Let body heal and get ready.. 

Diesy,
Good luck wiht the int.

Hi Justine,
I havan't heard of CD.. Must write to her. Will do in the min.

Thank you all. Still not feeling so well but a lot better than last week for sure. Friday in the hospital again to see how we are doing.. Cannot wait.

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## HMB

Thought I would run this by you all, since you seem to have read and tried everything out there. A friend of mine from law school has a sister who is qualified in Naprotechnology. Have you heard of it? What are your thoughts on it? It's a fertility approach.


----------



## agate

I think its intended to try and be a minimally invasive fertility approach. to steer couples away from ivf and get them to focus on 
- tracking their cycles and timed intercourse
- hormonal tweaks to the cycle like progesterone support
- trying to get ovulation - if necessary using meds or ovarian drilling etc for women who don't ovulate due to PCO
- healthy lifestyle to try and encourage fertility 

Its marketed on the basis that its success rates are very high (but its always the case, that given long enough and actually having sex at the right time of the month, most couples do get pregnant! - its easy to forget when we spend so much time on FF that 6 in 7 couples can just get pg without fertility Tx anyway!)- and its probably worth trying for many patients - especially younger patients who have time to give napro a couple of years before moving on to conventional ivf if napro doesn't get them there - however

- if your tubes are actually blocked you have zero chance of pg with napro
- if the sperm parameters are poor you don't have much chance with napro
- for older ladies, egg donation carries a higher success rate than napro - for obvious reasons

Nothing in napro should do any harm - and it probably does fix minor problems e.g., luteal phase deficit (by progesterone support) - which might be enough for many couples.  But, if I was, say, 39, I might look into napro but not want to give it a whole year or more before moving on to IVF in case I lost my best IVF chances.

always worth a look though.

A x


----------



## HMB

Thanks Agate. I will have to read the thing, but I am guessing it's a lot of the same things we do anyway by way of our doctors or books we have read.


----------



## Isobel67

Ladies

Thanks for those wishing me good luck.

Didn't ovulate early - for the first time ever, so seems that the drug worked.

Collected 2 eggs, which given that it's a natural modified cycle, is fine.  One was immature.  We did ICSI on the other.

Just had a call this morning to say that it didn't survive the night.   

Seems that it's OK for me to a have a drink tonight.

Need to have a think about what to do next.

Good luck to everyone else on their cycles at the moment.

Isobel x


----------



## agate

oh isobel... how disapointing.  its very tough doing icsi with nat ivf because not all eggs do survive the trauma of being icsi'd.  will you try again soon?

A x


----------



## Tommi

So sorry to hear this Isobel  
Take good care of yourself.
Txx


----------



## hopehopehope

Isobel, I think our messages gave crossed paths, call me for a chat anytime today. Dh is at work and I'm home alone in. London. I think I pmd you my mobile. 

Dh has been nice to me yesterday and today, this is the first time I have been to his in London 
since November. He has the egg donation book I secreted into his bag after the Xmas disaster on his book shelf, so maybe he's looked at it?? At least he didn't put it in the bin!


Hmb, it's all so hard isn't it xxx

Kuki, hope you're feeling a bit better today, I haven't heard from cd for ages either, though o have pmd her
she's probably just mad busy being a single mum. 

Lindz, how's your sickness going?

Love to everyone else, I'm writing from my phone which I find difficult
so please ignore the lack of detailed personals.

Afm, went to lovely veggie organic restaurNt last night called amicobio near 
barbican, went off piste with diet and managed to eat 1200  Cals in one sitting!!
Impressedthat although I had 67g fat , I managed to keep my carbs under 110g, 
I wonder if it works that way!! For sure, the day after a big meal I would usually
wake up craving, yet this morning feel fine. Had tofu instead if quorn as a change,
but always wary about tofu cos of implantation issues, but af started yesterday, so that's another month over
and an excuse to have my first alcohol since new years eve, though only had a small glass of prosecco!!

Speak soon, and Isobel, don't be home alone sad, give me a ring and I 
can try to cheer you up xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isobel67

Thank you Agate, Tommi and HHH.  Had really thought it was going to work this time - no doubt that is what we all hope for.

Agate - is there any reason why ICSI is worse on natural modified?  We were undecided about using ICSI but then thought that we didn't want to risk no fertilisation.  However, I was worried about using ICSI.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I'm trying to arrange a follow-up this week to see what the clinic say about the next step.  Previously, they had suggested one more try.  However, embryologist suggested that he thought it would be worthwhile having another go with own eggs, as he felt that it had gone well this time.

Probably just need to clear my head for a few days and then have another think.

x


----------



## HMB

Oh Isobel, that is so disappointing     . That is comforting that the embryologist thinks you should try. 

I'm not totally sure what is modified natural IVF, sorry. Does that mean you did light stimms? I know natural IVF means no stimms  .....


----------



## HMB

Thanks HHH


----------



## TheYankee

Isobel - so sorry... 

Hope - hoping that your DH comes round...and read the book!  And the meal sounds fab...might have to try the place!

Hi to all and hoping you are having a great Tuesday!


----------



## agate

isobel: there is no reason to expect a worse result with nat modified ivf + ICSI - except that not all eggs survive being ICSI'd - and with nat or modified nat IVF there aren't many eggs to begin with - so some clinics tend to suggest nat IVF mainly for couples who have good sperm and don't need ICSI.  Only mature eggs can be used for ICSI, whereas slightly immature eggs can often be successfully IVF'd.    For young ladies, nat ivf tends to only have about 1/3rd the success rate of conventional IVF because conventional IVF gives more eggs therefore more chances of a good embryo - but for older ladies/poor responders, the eggs are more fragile/more vulnerable to high doses of stimms, so nat IVF tends to give about the same or a higher success rate than conventional.  That said, the couples who tend to get pg with nat IVF tend to get there in 3 cycles - more cycles than that doesn't seem to increase the cumulative rate of success much.  However, when you have to do the same thing using ICSI, logically, you are going to write off more eggs during the ICSI process (the immature ones and the ones that don't survive the ICSI injection)... and, given that ICSI is only normally used where the sperm itself is a bit 'duff', that's a negative factor too.  So my GUESS would be that you might have to bank on doing more cycles of nat cycle IVF if you need to use ICSI than if you could expect fertilisation with IVF.  So maybe it makes sense to keep going at this point?


----------



## justineb

Isobel    so very disappointing as you have waited so long to get to this point, thinking of you, enjoy your Valentines's wine!

Justine XXX


----------



## alexine

Isobel really sorry to hear your news!    
Take good care....these tx disappointments can really knock it out of you. I hope you DH is being supportive and kind.

HHH Great news on the weight loss!  How fantastic....I'm getting a plan together for myself to get back into shape etc and hope that it helps!

Kuki How are you doing? I hope you are feeling better!  

Hello Justine Agate HMB Lyork Tomi Deisy Neema and any others I have missed  

I'm a bit behind as I went up north with M to try and clear my head out a bit. Still feeling sick about the situation and not a cheap from the clinic.  I'll give it to Thurs before I make a move. 

Anyway hang in there girls!     

xxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Isobel,
I am so very sorry.    
I really hope you enjoyed your wine yesterday. 
Be kind to yourself.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sofagirl

Isobel - I'm so very sorry to read that your embie didn't make it. What a terrible blow for you that 'phonecall must have been. I really hope you get some clarity and reassurance about a way forward at your follow-up next week that you're comfortable with. Thinking of you xx

And HMB - So sorry to read, too, that your cycle was cancelled. There are so many hurdles for us all to fall at on this journey. Sometimes I wonder that any of us ever make it to the end. Did your consultant tell you why he thought your body wasn't ready? Good that you're not having to wait too long to get going again, and you sound very positive? I know somebody who has been trying NaProTechnology for a few years - she's experiencing secondary infertility, and as her husband comes from a strict Spanish Catholic family, she can't do IVF (I'm not sure why; I know lots of Catholics don't have a problem with IVF). But I think NaPro is widely used in Catholic circles, so if you want to know more about it from a first-hand perspective, you might try posting a question on some of the religious threads on this site?

Kuki - I am astonished at the price of private maternity care. £8.5k - is that normal?
Do you know The Birth Company? http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/index.html
They seem to offer an integrated package which for you (new client expecting 2nd or subsequent baby, booking from early pregnancy - see under "Fees" on the top navigation bar, and scroll down to the bottom) would be £5.5-6k. Still extortionate, but better than 8.5. I highly rate the care at St Thomas' generally (and it has wonderful views!), but it may be worth looking into some of these specialized companies to get a more competitive rate.
Good luck for your hospital appointment on Friday. I hope you're feeling better?

Lindz - again, same to you, too. I'm thinking of you both. I can't imagine what's it's like to look forward to something so much, and to wait so long for it, only to feel completely rubbish the whole time when it finally arrives. I had coffee with a neighbour yesterday. She is 43 and has two teenage sons. I don't know her very well, and of course she asked after our childlessness. I dodged, but somehow we stayed on the subject regardless. She told me the reason she didn't have more children was because, at the time, she couldn't face another pregnancy, and described in the minutest of hideous detail how dreadful they both were for her. Day after day, such that she was ashamed to admit that at one point during the second she begged her husband to get rid of it for her (he's a doctor). She had a tear in her eye as she spoke of this. She is not a feeble woman; she is strong, robust, no-nonsense, and capable. But her pregnancies reduced her to desperate and wretched mush. Now, 12 years or so after that second pregnancy, she regrets that she wasn't (what she describes as) "brave enough" at the time to go through it again. I suppose what I'm saying is just that you have to keep your eye on the prize. You know this, of course. I just want you to know that you're not alone; others have been where you are, and they get through it. You will, too. Hugs to you, and to you Kuki, also. xx

Diesy - very good luck for your interview tomorrow.

Neema - thanks for the tip and link to the SMEfertility website. The 21d natural fertility diet also sounds interesting - but I can't get off their home page without having to sign up. How is it going? What day are you on?

Alexine - hope the clinic contacts you soon.

Di - hi, hope things are going well for you this month. Thanks for your reassurance on all the questions. I also assumed I ovulate every month (but I presume no LH surge mean no ovulation - I'm still to get to grips with all Agate's info from a couple of pages back). Why do we sometimes ovulate and sometimes not? And here's a really daft question for you all, that I feel quite stupid asking, but here goes: One of my tubes is blocked; the other extensively scarred, such that natural conception is impossible (or at least extremely unlikely, and dangerous - we've been told not to try, because the risk of ectopic is too high). When/if I ovulate, where do the eggs go?

TheYankee - Hi and welcome. Looking forward to getting to you know you.

Hello to Tommi, Justine, HHH, Jo11, LJ, Agate, Rachel, Becky, Poppy and everyone else, too. Hope you're all well and enjoying the warmer weather. We even have a bright blue sky in London this morning. It almost looks summery out there.

SG x

/links


----------



## BECKY7

Morning ladies

Hi hhh  that great to hear your changing your life with heathly eating and tat your DH are being nice to you.

Hi Isobel  am so sorry to hear your news and hope youve enjoy your valatine wine.

Hi alexie  hope you will get your answer soon.

Hi justine  good luck.

Hi sofa girl  welcome and good luck.

Hi kuki  good to hear your a little better then sat week and not long to go for 12 week scan and really hope it will ease off alot more  and I can't belive Tom  what wrong with him  does he realise you got enough on your plate eh and hope he will be much nicer to you.

My DP was suppose to have his op on 24th feb and he still is but waiting for letter to confirm  and my next cycle should be on the 25th feb so too late for me to go to penny for cons to get ready for our next TX if his op doesn't work  so we will start our next TX the following cycle  but praying that we won't need to.

Hi ladies who I haven miss out  good luck.

Becky7 xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Isobel:  I'm so sorry about your little embie    Good luck on thinking about next steps  

HMB:  Sorry about your cancelled cycle.  I guess it's better to know early, as hard as it is to hear, and it sounds like you're not too upset about this in view of stim response.  I do kind of think that our ovaries hibernate a little bit in Winter time; hopefully they'll be raring to go next month when Spring arrives  

Sofagirl:  My DH is Spanish Catholic... the strictest teachings of the church say that IVF is 'evil' as they believe it violates the rights of the child by depriving him/her of a 'proper' relationship with the parents which is (apparently) all set in stone through the conjugal act (i.e. through the loving embrace of the parents, not in a petri dish).  They're also against abandoning any of the embryos (fresh or frozen), and against genetic testing for the same reason.  All a load of big fat hairy ones if you ask me (b0ll0cks!).  Btw, your eggs get reabsorbed into your body  

Kuki:  Pleased to hear you're getting better  

Di:  Bet you can't wait to hear the patter of tiny paws ^jumping^

Hi to Justine, Alexine, Becky, Hopex3, Lindz, SarahEssex, CD, Poppy, Diesy, Neema, Rachel, Agate, TheYankee, Tommi and anyone else I may have missed (if so, sorry!).  

AFM, AF's just arrived after the hysto, so I'm off to get a scan tomorrow to see what's lurking (at The Birth Company on Harley St that Sofagirl mentioned as it goes)... bit expensive at £180 (ouch) but at least it'll give me something of an idea for what we might expect AFC wise next month when DH wants to cycle for a last time with OE.

Jo
x


----------



## Little B

oh, grrrrr, am i annoyed with my DH.

Went to the doc last Friday morning and for the first time in a few months, saw smiles as we looked at the u/s -- a 17mm and an 18mm follicle, woohoo! I was given a shot of Pregnyl and told to "be together" with DH Friday night and Saturday morning.

Long story short, he concocted some absurd, ridiculous reason to fight with me and we had a huge row. So Friday night's window, gone, Saturday morning, gone. I had to use all of my self-resolve and acting skills to lure him into bed at about 1pm on Saturday, when inside I wanted to punch him in the face. I also got him to "cooperate" at about 6:30pm.

I felt little twinges, which I hope were ovulation pains, at around 7:30 that evening, and I am praying that we somehow didn't screw this entire weekend up. The doc said the Pregnyl trigger goes off anywhere from 24-36 hours, but, my question is, is there any way to know when you actually ovulate?

We are now talking, after a long "come to Jesus" as they say in Texas (the equivalent of a stern talking to), but all of my good thoughts about this month are dwindling. I'm 45, every month is unbelievably precious.

still, eating a few brazil nuts, avoiding caffeine, and taking (using) Crinone (progesterone inserts).


Yankee, I'm far from home (Chicago) as well!

HMB and Isobel, so sorry to hear about your bad luck.  

Hope x 3, well done on the diet! Like DYellow, I am trying to jumpstart my own fitness right now as well.

Hello to everyone else,


Bee


----------



## jo_11

Little B:  Sorry your DH's been, well, frankly a bit of a tw*t.  Men, eh?   However, I don't think you will have missed your window.  The sperm can get to the egg within minutes, so I sincerely hope those twinges were DH's swimmers fighting over who was going to get the prize   Not sure when you last DTD but the sperm can hang around your tubes waiting for an egg for a few days.  Anyway, the egg will hang around for about a day.  So all is not lost!  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kuki2010

SG,
I should have said what it is for. For Elective C sec. that is the price. If you want natural birth was 3.5k in 2007. Not sure how much it is now.. Unfortunately it is very expensive. And prices are generally at the time was that and we were recommended by our doctor friends to the consultant at St. Thomas.. 5k was the consultants fee and c sec. 500 for the anestesists and the rest I think we paid for us to stay at the hospital at the room with DH together for 3 nights.. A friend of my had her natural bath birth at St. Thomas after me.. And she paid just under 3.5k for that I think and like me she had the wonderful experince. She only stayed at the hospital for one night though..

LittleB,
All the stress. Can not believe. Hope you are relaxing now.. I am sure it is not all lost.. Hanging in there..

Becky,
Good idea. See what happens with the Dh's op.. Wishing you lot so fluck for 24th...

Jo,
Glad Dh's says it is the last own egg treatment.. We felt so much better when we riched it to that point. Felt like all the huge haeavy weight is lifted from my shoulders.. 

Had a lovely lunch with my dear FF. It is so nice to be able to talk to sb who totally understands.. I had 7 hrs whole slept through last night. Felt so nice.. And feeling somuch better for it.. 

Love to you all my dear friends.. As Alexine says haning in there.. We will all get there.. We will..

Alexine,
Have you talk to The clinic? When do you have to go back home?

Kukixxx


----------



## neema

Kuki - Glad that you are feeling better.

Di - Today is CD13, i got a +OPK on Monday morning and basted in the same evening as i couldn't have basted yesterday being valentines day   i had ovulation pain this morning so i will find out in the next couple of days if i o'd when my temp goes up. Goodluck with this month and with the puppies. 

Sofagirl - You have to register so that you can join, it's free and you get lots of advice so i think its worth the effort. I am on day 12 of the diet and it's going ok,  though i couldn't resist having two glasses of champers yesterday  . Good luck for this month and hope you get your surge.

Isobel - I am so sorry hun    

HMB - I am so sorry you had to abandon the cycle, fx for next month    

LittleB - I hope you will get to BD again today, as Jo_11 said you still have a stand a chance this month. Fx for you    

TheYankee - Welcome and good luck on your tx    

Hi to everybody else.....gotta run.xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh little b  bloody men  grrrrrrr  let hope the twinge is like what jo 11 said and finger cross and when the test.

Kuki. Oh how lovely to hear your feeling alot better and you do sound alot better too ad many more to come and bloody hell  honestly that much for private hospital to have your Lara  phew.

Becky7 xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Becky,
At the time we had the money. I was working you see.  This time we do not.. But it was the best day of my life and was an increadible experience. So it was so worth it..
How are you?
I have my swallen tummy back.. So not sure what is struggling? Probably liver an spleen again. 
Can not wait till friday morning. But probably won't get the pathology report till next week. Which is so so annoying.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## agate

sofagirl said:


> Thanks for your reassurance on all the questions. I also assumed I ovulate every month (but I presume no LH surge mean no ovulation - I'm still to get to grips with all Agate's info from a couple of pages back). Why do we sometimes ovulate and sometimes not? And here's a really daft question for you all, that I feel quite stupid asking, but here goes: One of my tubes is blocked; the other extensively scarred, such that natural conception is impossible (or at least extremely unlikely, and dangerous - we've been told not to try, because the risk of ectopic is too high). When/if I ovulate, where do the eggs go?


Every month, you develop a whole batch of antral follicles, some of these start to develop in response to FSH released by your pituitary gland. As the follicles start to grow, the ovaries secrete estrogen. One (or maybe 2) follicle(s) eventually outgrows the rest, releasing hormones that stop the rest from growing all the way. The follicles that didn't make it just get reabsorbed. When the estrogen level reaches a tipping point, the pituitary releases a surge of LH which causes the dominant follicle to ovulate about 24-48 hours later. The follicle that has then ovulated becomes a kind of cyst called a corpus luteum which secretes progesterone. The progesterone keeps the lining intact until the corpus luteum starts to decay away. Then, the drop in progesterone triggers a bleed and the low levels of hormones cause the pituitary to start releasing FSH to start the whole process over again.

But.... some months, the crop of antrals may be a bit pathetic, so none of them manages to dominate and become an ovulatory follicle. In that case, you might not get an LH surge at all. Other months, you might get an LH surge, but the dominant follicle might be a bit rubbish and not manage to ovulate after all.

Any follicles that don't ovulate just get reabsorbed. Any eggs that are released into the tubes but don't make it will basically just die and get cleaned up by the body's immune system - just like any dead cells do. Eggs that make it all the way down to the uterus may get flushed away with all menstruation etc or might just cleaned up by the immune system.

hope this helps


----------



## urbangirl

Little B, the stress for you must have been appalling, and hardly helpful for the ttc process. A way to make sure you don't have to go through this again is to get your DEAR H to give a sample at your local clinic, then if he decides to be moody at the crucial time just nip off and have an IUI.  Or if he doesn't want to give a sample nip off and have one anyway, with a donor (if you tell him I guarantee he'll be with you on time every time after that!) at 45 you can't afford to waste months like that, and he has got the rest of his life to try & have kids....


----------



## agate

Little B said:


> I felt little twinges, which I hope were ovulation pains, at around 7:30 that evening, and I am praying that we somehow didn't screw this entire weekend up. The doc said the Pregnyl trigger goes off anywhere from 24-36 hours, but, my question is, is there any way to know when you actually ovulate?


its hard to tell. if you were taking LH suppressing meds (like buserelin or cetrotide), this its usually at least 36 hours - but as you were 'au naturale' for LH, then as your doc says it could be anything from 24-36. If you were taking your basal temperature, some ladies see a little dip on ovulation, then a steep rise the next day. Your cervical mucus should change from clear egg white to 'moisturising lotion-like' by the day after ovulation (the progesterone released by the follicle that has just ovulated, changes your cervical mucus).


----------



## hopehopehope

Litle b, what is perhoveris  I am now ovulating around
day12-14 of 26-28 day cycle, but I have period pains about five days
before af. Was wondering whether I needed progesterone support for the last few
days of my cycle, I have only suffered with thus for the last 3 years, ironically
since the month I started trying ttc in earnest!!  Your egg will live for 12-24hours so if you did
it sat lunch then you would def have caught it. They only suggest twice to give a chance
for slow swimmers to get there as well as the fast ones which burn out early. 

Dh noticed I left the donor egg book on his bookshelf upside down and he put it back the right way,
I do so hope he is reading it. 


Love to Isobel, thinking of you xx


----------



## agate

pergoveris is a stimms drug


----------



## sofagirl

Becky – hi, hope letter confirming DP op date comes through soon.

Jo11 and Agate – thanks!  It did seem odd to think about all those eggs floating around randomly inside me somewhere (and what a waste), but I suppose when you think of them as cells like any other, it’s not so strange that they’d just get reabsorbed into the body.  And thanks Agate, too, for all the extra info.  Definitely helps, lots.

Jo11 – good luck with your scan today.  Thinking of you.  

Little B – from what others have said it sounds like you didn’t miss your chance last weekend.  Very impressed by the strength of your resolve and your acting skills!  (Does it sound weird to say I wish I’d been a fly on the wall to see it??)  Fingers crossed, and good luck with the fitness push.

Kuki – ah, makes a bit more sense if included C-section.  If I ever get that far, I’d love the name of your consultant there.  Sounds like an amazing experience – a far cry from the awful birth stories we’re all so used to hearing.  Good luck tomorrow.  Hope tummy is less swollen today – I suppose it couldn’t be something as simple as wind?

Neema – thanks.  I’m always a bit suspicious of signing up to a site without having the chance for a browse around first.  Glad diet is going well and that you enjoyed your bubbly!  I haven’t started tracking yet; AF due end of the month, so I shall begin on next cycle.  Really I just want to know how long my luteal phase is, and what my progesterone levels are like.  I’ve never had it tested because not having regular cycles means I’ve never known which day to test it.  Feels like a big gap in understanding.

I’m currently trying to get to grips with my level 2 immune results.  Had them done while in Athens last week, but on the hoof – hadn’t planned to do them in advance, so hadn’t read up sufficiently before I went – so now haven’t a clue what they all mean.  I’m not even exactly sure which tests I had done, and I’m concerned having now got back that some important ones may be missing.  I forwarded them to Penny, who responded “no issues”, which is great, I think, albeit unexpected given my history of chronic infection causing damaged tubes etc. – I’d expected NK activity, at least, to be raised to counter it.  In fact, though, Dr E said it was usually the other way around – that it’s as a result of low immune activity that an infection can cause so much damage.  So lots of reading required for me……  Anyone know which thread on the immunes board I could post on if I have queries?  I don’t know my way around that area of the site at all.

Sorry, ladies.  I seem always to be asking for help of some kind atm.
Thanks to you all for your patience.

SG x


----------



## Kuki2010

SG,
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0
You can send your results for Agate to have a look in the thread above.

When I am feeling much better I will write about my birth story.. You girsl u will love it.. Of course happy to give his name no problems. Oh no it is not wind unfortanetely. Docs explains as neupogen creating so many white cells in blood but unfortunately my body is not very good to get rid of them.. They are styainginmy blood stream too long and going to organs and causing the struggle in them and swelling and awful pain..
I did my last injections last night. I should have finish on saturday but did not want to go into the new vial and waste. Tonight only one injections to do Clexane.. Which sucks but I just have to cope with this one no choice. Dr. Gorgy says I should use it till 32 weeks. NHS saying till the birth. Lets see how we do..

Saturday I start going down to 35mg sterioids.. I cannot wait..

Not looking forward to tomorrow I have to say.. Hope it will be okay..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: Glad you're under such close care. Hoping that getting rid of the Neupogen will normalise things a bit for you 

Sofa girl: If you're starting to track ov next month, you can roughly gauge when to test progesterone levels... You 'should' ov about halfway through your cycle. So, for example, if you ov on day 14, then your cycle should be about 28 days long. You need to test prog 7 days before AF, so in this example the prog bloods should be taken on day 21. Remember though that the ov pee sticks detect LH surge, which is c. a day or 2 before ov.

 to everyone else.


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Thank you hun.. I so hoping it will do.. Not sure how long does it take though.. No idea.. I should maybe research on the net but dont 'have the time or the energy.
Hope you are doing okay.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## agate

SG: happy to look at your immune results - just post them on my immunes board and I can go through them for you.  A x


----------



## sofagirl

Kuki – Are you still taking the Neupogen?  I was hoping that your body was getting better used to dealing with those pesky white blood cells, and that things may have begun to normalize a bit.  Sorry to hear that’s not the case.  Thinking of you this morning.  Fingers tightly crossed everything is okay.  xx

Jo11 – thanks for, again, helping to drag me out of my ignorance; it's appreciated.  I knew I needed to know ov date to test progesterone – which is why I’ve never done it; it always seemed like too much trouble to bother.  But now I want to ensure I’ve covered every possible angle so I need to do it – reading all your posts a few days ago made me realise I didn’t have the first clue how to do the tracking part.  Your last post has raised a query for me, though – I thought you were supposed to test progesterone 7dpo, not 7 days before AF?  (I realise this will be the same day if regular 28d cycle i.e. d21, but wouldn’t be the case for me, and it strikes me as an important difference?)  How was your scan yesterday?  xx

Agate – really?  That’s fabulously generous of you … if you’re sure it wouldn’t be a complete and utter abuse of your goodwill, I’d love to.  Thank you very much indeed.  Do you mean I should start a new thread?  If so, what format should I post the results in?  They came as a pdf (but I wouldn’t want to post that publically, as I couldn’t hide identifying info) … alternatively, I’ve copied and pasted them into an excel spreadsheet which I could send you.  Not sure how it would work directly into a post – too many columns etc., and FF doesn’t seem good at managing formatting – though happy to try if that’s easiest for you.
Many, many thanks again.  I'm HUGELY grateful.  xx


SG x


----------



## jo_11

Sofa girl:  Yes, sorry, 7 days AFTER ov, not before AF    Re your results, most ladies just post them in a new thread on the immunes board and Agate kindly interprets... you can have a look at the thread, there are quite a lot of them, which keeps Agate out of mischief


----------



## HMB

Sofagirl, like Agate and the others, I strongly suggest you start with the basics. You should do BBT (chart your temp) for at least 3 cycles. You start on the first day of your period, take the temp at the same time every morning BEFORE you get out of bed. You can read up on how to do it, what it all means on fertilityfriends.com or it is well described in many fertility books. Also, I suggest you do the ovulation tests. Seems you have a problem knowing the length of your periods. Even so, you can calculate the average of your last 3-6 cycles to know the average length. Mine varies a little, so I always start the ov tests based on my shortest cycle. The ov test instructions are pretty good in explaining how to use them. Remember, the first day of your cycle is the first day of AF (proper red blood bleed). The last day is the day BEFORE the next AF. I looked this all up in fall 2010 when we started TTC. My GYN told me to do BBT. Then my fertility specialist told me not  to bother, just to use the ov tests. I'm glad I did both tho. Whenever I have a strange cycle, i can always take my temp to see when it will be over as I know what my body does the last 2-3 days before AF, thanks to BBT  . I got the book, Making Babies, and also Guide to Fertility (Zita West) to help me figure out my plan of attack, plus some books in French (I live in Paris). 

Hang in there Kuki  

Littleb--I totally know how you feel about DH not going for it at the important time. ah. We had 4 follies on an OI cycle in September, and DP just couldn't deal with BMS on both the days the Doc had indicated. I was upset  . Anyway, as the other ladies have said, if you get one of the days, you really have done fine, plus if you got some BMS in 1-3 days before, that could help too. I have read that sometimes we have a follie that has a delayed ovulation, so you have another window. So BMS 1-3 days after the window might be helpful too  

Becky, are you going to wait until after your DH's operation to schedule your next tx? Or are you penciling in something anyway  . I am seriously thinking of doing a natural IVF cycle at Serum, but it will take a little time to gather the funds....


----------



## agate

SG: if you have a spreadsheet already, then you can take off the identifying info, load it into google docs spreadsheet and then start a new thread on the immunes board and post a link to your spreadsheet. most ladies just type the results in though. there are lots of tutorials on how to upload a spreadsheet into google docs like this one: http://www.financialnut.com/google-spreadsheet-budget-tutorial-import-your-existing-excel-budget-to-a-google-docs-budget/

/links


----------



## sofagirl

Thanks, Agate.  Perfect.  I’ll do that.  xx

HMB – thanks too, for your info.  Great that you’re thinking of Penny.  I, too, decided to cut out the middlemen and women, and go straight to Penny for my 1st private IVF cycle.  As everyone always says, you won’t regret it.  I just wish she’d set up sister clinics all over the world.  xx

Jo11 – thanks for the correction; also for the reassurance that I’m not the only one taking advantage of Agate’s generosity and good nature.  (Not sure that makes it any better, though.  Agate: have you ever thought about being Penny’s UK fertility consultancy offshoot?  I’m afraid donating to your charity hasn’t eased my conscience in the slightest.)

Hello to everyone else this morning.  Hoorah for it being Friday.

SG x


----------



## agate

jo_11 said:


> there are quite a lot of them, which keeps Agate out of mischief


if only that actually was enough to keep me out of trouble! it certainly isn't working!


----------



## Mish3434

New home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281453.new#new

Shelley x


----------

